# Mi piacerebbe capire cosa provano le amanti ...



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2017)

Carissimi, come sapete sono in una fase pseudo zen. 
Mio marito mi ha tradita é ho scoperto di essere stata oggetto di una quantità innumerevole di bugie. 
Una volta scoperto il tradimento e cercato di comprenderne  i motivi, ora ci stiamo riprovando, con grande fatica da parte mia.

Sto cercando pero' anche di capire cosa provino le amanti e quali siano le bugie che devono subire loro (perché chi mente, mente a tutti).

Ho scoperto che lui ha interrotto la relazione dicendole che, come aveva premesso sin dall'inizio, non voleva lasciare i figli e in piu' non voleva farle fare l'amante a tempo perso. 
Era la donna perfetta, ma era giunto il momento di lasciar perdere. 
Per inciso, a me ha detto in contemporanea che sono la donna della sua vita... mah?!?!

Naturalmente nessun riferimento a me o al dichiarato e presunto amore ritrovato...ma ci stà. 
Chiaramente in questo modo lei non ha fatto altro che pensare "che uomo meraviglioso...pensa anche a me, oltre che ai figli...mette tutti al di sopra pur soffrendo molto...".
Non ha capito che mio marito ha continuato fino a che non l'ho scoperto..poi non é stata una scelta di altruismo nei confronti di amante e figli, ma del male minore per lui..Quindi, l'apoteosi dell'egoismo.
Quando gli ho detto "cosa penserà lei... si sentirà illusa..." la sua risposta é stata: "non mi importa di cosa pensa lei, ma di cosa pensiamo noi.".. Vi giuro che in quel momento lei mi ha fatto pena. 

Ho letto molta letteratura sulla figura dell'amante; il tutto riassumibile in :
- sono persone che hanno dei problemi a relazionarsi con i vari partner
- non capiscono che portano spesso nuova linfa al matrimonio di lui, immolandosi ad una causa persa.
- non capiscono che se fossero oggetto di vero amore, lui farebbe il grande passo di lasciare la famiglia invece di trovare scuse tipo:

Vorrei lasciare mia moglie ma i bimbi sono piccoli
Adesso non posso lasciarla, pero' amo solo te e con lei non ho alcun rapporto da quando ci sei tu
Perché mi fai del male? Lo sai che se potessi l'avrei già lasciata..se tu mi amassi quanto io amo te, mi capiresti.

etc. etc.

Dato che per natura l'essere umano sceglie la situazione che lo fa stare meglio, significa che le amanti si amano poco? Significa che hanno davvero un sacco di problemi? sono masochiste? 
Ovviamente ogni caso puo' essere diverso, ma per analizzare il fenomeno nel complesso é necessario generalizzare un po'...
Mi scuso anche per aver considerato solo il caso "amante donna". Credo si tratti di situazioni culturalmente molto diverse.

Grazie per l'ascolto e buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2017)

Le amanti sono donne. (Gli amanti uomini :mexican
Le donne non sono tutte uguali e quindi le amanti non sono tutte uguali.
Una storia sentimentale è una storia sentimentale con la sua banalità e la sua unicità.
Dopo queste premesse può risultare evidenti che ci siano amanti professioniste perché non vogliono o non sono in grado di avere una storia progettuale e non vogliono o non possono sviluppare un forte attaccamento.
Vi sono amanti che frequentano e si innamorano di un uomo impegnato e accettano i limiti della  relazione oppure desiderano che si sviluppi come alternativa.
Potrei continuare in modo noioso un elenco di  tipologie, ma credo che ci siamo capite.
Credo che tu sia in una fase in cui hai bisogno di vedere l'amante più sfigata di te.
Il problema è che tu ti senta sfigata.


----------



## iosolo (4 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Carissimi, come sapete sono in una fase pseudo zen.
> Mio marito mi ha tradita é ho scoperto di essere stata oggetto di una quantità innumerevole di bugie.
> Una volta scoperto il tradimento e cercato di comprenderne  i motivi, ora ci stiamo riprovando, con grande fatica da parte mia.
> 
> ...


Sinceramente non capisco questa curiosità! 
Perchè hai bisogno di capire i sentimenti dell'altra? Per non odiarla? Per sentirti meno sola nel mondo delle bugie di tuo marito?


----------



## noa (4 Ottobre 2017)

Non sono un’amante ma come te una moglie tradita, a differenza tua ho deciso per la separazione, situazione diversa, ho una figlia adulta ma non avevo nessuna intenzione di riprovare,  non ce la facevo proprio a passare oltre, sarebbe stata solo una perdita di tempo, ma comprendo le tue decisioni.
Secondo me nella figura dell’amante si deve necessariamente fare un distinguo, amante sposata/o, amante single
Nel primo caso la partita è alla pari, entrambi vivono la storia per la solita “boccata d’ossigeno”, nel secondo effettivamente anch’io non comprendo, qual è la motivazione per infilarsi un una situazione del genere, poi tutti a lamentarsi perché si vuole di più, poi partono i sentimenti, ma prima, prima di tutto questo quali sono le motivazioni che spingono ad iniziare questa relazione….domanda veramente molto interessante…..


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2017)

*...*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Le amanti sono donne. (Gli amanti uomini :mexican
> Le donne non sono tutte uguali e quindi le amanti non sono tutte uguali.
> Una storia sentimentale è una storia sentimentale con la sua banalità e la sua unicità.
> Dopo queste premesse può risultare evidenti che ci siano amanti professioniste perché non vogliono o non sono in grado di avere una storia progettuale e non vogliono o non possono sviluppare un forte attaccamento.
> ...


Quoto questo intervento..

Ogni persona prova cose diverse nelle diverse situazioni..

Con la stessa curiosità ci si potrebbe chiedere cosa provano i mariti o le mogli fedeli, che magari non riescono nell'arco di una serata a dirsi 5 parole messe in croce l'un con l'altro, che escano dalle normali "comunicazioni di servizio"..


----------



## Orbis Tertius (4 Ottobre 2017)

Sarò di parte, ma *gli *amanti non mentono: sono solo confusi...
Lo so, non era richiesta ma...


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le amanti sono donne. (Gli amanti uomini :mexican
> Le donne non sono tutte uguali e quindi le amanti non sono tutte uguali.
> Una storia sentimentale è una storia sentimentale con la sua banalità e la sua unicità.
> Dopo queste premesse può risultare evidenti che ci siano amanti professioniste perché non vogliono o non sono in grado di avere una storia progettuale e non vogliono o non possono sviluppare un forte attaccamento.
> ...


Ciao,
in realtà non mi sento sfigata... ma capisco che possa sembrare così... 
Oggi sono nella giornata in cui vedo sfigati loro due.. non per bisogno..ma la sento proprio come una condizione reale... 
Di lui ho già detto ampiamente...ora tocca a lei.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco questa curiosità!
> Perchè hai bisogno di capire i sentimenti dell'altra? Per non odiarla? Per sentirti meno sola nel mondo delle bugie di tuo marito?


curiosità?
Io non la odio, davvero. Non é colpa sua.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto questo intervento..
> 
> Ogni persona prova cose diverse nelle diverse situazioni..
> 
> Con la stessa curiosità ci si potrebbe chiedere cosa provano i mariti o le mogli fedeli, che magari non riescono nell'arco di una serata a dirsi 5 parole messe in croce l'un con l'altro, che escano dalle normali "comunicazioni di servizio"..


Ciao Skorpio, questa curiosità io non ce l'ho.
Ho chiesto solo un'opinione su quella che ora é una mia curiosità.
grazie


----------



## iosolo (4 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> curiosità?
> Io non la odio, davvero. Non é colpa sua.


Curiosità per cosa?! 
Te lo chiedo perchè io sinceramente non mi sono mai posta questa domanda e non per menefreghismo ma proprio perchè qualsiasi risposta potevo darmi non avrebbe aggiunto nulla a me personalmente. 

Mi chiedevo appunto cosa ha spinto la tua curiosità? 
E te lo chiedo per meglio capire cosa non ha spinto la mia.


----------



## Skorpio (4 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao Skorpio, questa curiosità io non ce l'ho.
> Ho chiesto solo un'opinione su quella che ora é una mia curiosità.
> grazie


Alcune qui sono state amanti, e potranno parlarne..
Troverai sensazioni molto diverse, credo... Da una situazione all'altra


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Alcune qui sono state amanti, e potranno parlarne..
> Troverai sensazioni molto diverse, credo... Da una situazione all'altra


immagino di si...
Quella dell'amante é una situazione in cui non mi sono mai trovata e in cui non vorrei trovarmici mai.
Sono davvero curiosa di sapere quale sia la VERA spinta che porta ad intraprendere una relazione di sicura sofferenza.
Non credo ai: "mi é capitato per sbaglio......non pensavo... etc.."


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ho scoperto che lui ha interrotto la relazione dicendole che, come aveva premesso sin dall'inizio, non voleva lasciare i figli e in piu' non voleva farle fare l'amante a tempo perso.


 a me tuo marito piace sempre moltissimo.


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Orbis Tertius ha detto:


> Sarò di parte, ma *gli *amanti non mentono: sono solo confusi...
> Lo so, non era richiesta ma...


Mica sono tutti obbligatoriamente confusi


----------



## flower7700 (4 Ottobre 2017)

Ciao, io sono stata un'amante. E sono single, dunque la partita non era alla pari. 
Le motivazioni ? Razionalmente nessuna donna single vorrebbe mai fare l'amante, e fin quando non ci sei dentro pensi "io l'amante? mai!". Poi accade che conosci qualcuno, col quale magari condividi qualcosa, hobby o interessi, ti relazioni in maniera "amichevole" e poi in genere accade che è l'UOMO che fa il primo passo mostrando interesse verso di te. E da lì se la donna è un po' fragile e magari bisognosa di attenzioni non riesce a dire no e dunque si trova immischiata suo malgrado... ma ripeto è l'uomo che comincia il tutto. Questa è stata la mia esperienza. Io all'inizio ho pure espresso dubbi perché temevo che lui si sentisse "colpevole" verso la moglie ma la risposta è stata che lui non si sentiva colpevole di nulla. 

Come mi sono sentita? All'inizio l'ho presa leggera pensando che magari dopo poche volte lui sarebbe sparito invece è durata parecchio tempo e io mi sono affezionata e logicamente volevo di più, essendo single. 

.. continuo dopo...


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> immagino di si...
> Quella dell'amante é una situazione in cui non mi sono mai trovata e in cui non vorrei trovarmici mai.
> Sono davvero curiosa di sapere quale sia la VERA spinta che porta ad intraprendere una relazione di sicura sofferenza.
> Non credo ai: "mi é capitato per sbaglio......non pensavo... etc.."



Se vuoi ti passo il numero di cellulare dell'ex amante di mio marito, magari te lo spiega e poi mi racconti.
Scherzi a parte ci sono mille modi di fare l'amante, sia che si sia libere,  sia sposate.
Dipende dalle aspettative che una si pone.
Alcune magari partono credendo sia una storia che non durera', poi per vari motivi, determinazione,  circostanze dura anni, ed inevitabilmente si affezionano. Alcune si innamorano. Qualcuna realizza il sogno. Poi magari il sogno si infrange, perche' il dopo non e' mai poetico e stuzzicante come il prima, anche se il prima e' durato anni.

Vedi la storia di Jim Cain  qui nel forum.

Sinceramente non mi sono mai fermata a pensare un solo secondo ai sentimenti che poteva provare la piccolina verso mio marito, e poco pure su quelli di mio marito per lei. Meno ancora, diversamente da molte/i altri mi e' sorta curiosità su cosa facessero a letto, non stento infatti ad immaginarlo. A che serve chiedere o anche solo sapere, se non  a farsi del male?    Era liberissimo di andarsene, seduta stante.  Ormai il danno lo aveva fatto. Permanente. 

Quello nella tua storia che mi lascia perplessa e' tuo marito, hai scritto che non e' stata l'unica se ricordo bene.

Vale la,pena rischiare per restare con un seriale?   Sicura che uno con questo vizietto non ci  ricaschi , magari in maniera saltuaria ma frequente?  Sei giovane, non buttare via la tua vita.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Curiosità per cosa?!
> Te lo chiedo perchè io sinceramente non mi sono mai posta questa domanda e non per menefreghismo ma proprio perchè qualsiasi risposta potevo darmi non avrebbe aggiunto nulla a me personalmente.
> 
> Mi chiedevo appunto cosa ha spinto la tua curiosità?
> E te lo chiedo per meglio capire cosa non ha spinto la mia.



Per natura mi pongo delle domande. 
Mi piace capire cosa spinga le persone a fare certe cose.. per capire... 
Forse capire anche lei mi aiuterà a dare un senso a tutto questo...


----------



## mistral (4 Ottobre 2017)

Mah,l'amante di mio marito era incazzata nera Perche ,pur non volendo lasciare il marito ,avrebbe voluto che l'amante se la contendesse e si struggesse il giusto anziché darsela a gambe appena scoperto.Insomma,voleva  essere lei a scaricarlo.
In quanto a bugie,lei non è stata da meno anzi,ha anche mentito o meglio,omesso,su una frequentazione "parallela" che intratteneva.Quindi non direi che l'amante sia sempre una santarellina sfigata,prende le sue decisioni.
Lui si faceva vedere per quello che non era ma che a lei piaceva ,lei idem.Si sono autogratificati e questo li faceva stare bene.
Non mi hanno fatto pena se non in senso figurato nessuno dei due.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> a me tuo marito piace sempre moltissimo.



si, é un parakiulo di dimensioni siderali... mi rendo conto


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> si, é un parakiulo di dimensioni siderali... mi rendo conto


No. Mi sembra solo uno con le prioritá ben chiare. Ed estremamente fedele a se stesso. Probabilmente é un egoista di dimensioni cosmiche ma mi ci ritrovo facile.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2017)

La domanda è solo per le amanti single?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La domanda è solo per le amanti single?


E Perché mai? Allora mi sto zitto...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E Perché mai? Allora mi sto zitto...


Ho chiesto


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho chiesto


Mi hai messo il dubbio...


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao,
> in realtà non mi sento sfigata... ma capisco che possa sembrare così...
> Oggi sono nella giornata in cui vedo sfigati loro due.. non per bisogno..ma la sento proprio come una condizione reale...
> Di lui ho già detto ampiamente...ora tocca a lei.


Ma siamo tutti sfigati!
Questo è l'assunto.


----------



## Lostris (4 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> La domanda è solo per le amanti single?


Da come pone la questione, così sembrerebbe...


----------



## Mariben (4 Ottobre 2017)

Non so... Trovo la domanda patetica... Un po' come chiedere " cosa prova una donna ( o un uomo) innamorato.. Io ho ricoperto il ruolo di amante, e non solo quello; sono stata moglie, figlia, amica , madre... Quindi?
Ora sono la compagna ( felice) di un uomo che era prima marito di un altra..quindi?
Va da se che ogni relazione ha le sue peculiarità... Quindi?


----------



## Arcistufo (4 Ottobre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non so... Trovo la domanda patetica... Un po' come chiedere " cosa prova una donna ( o un uomo) innamorato.. Io ho ricoperto il ruolo di amante, e non solo quello; sono stata moglie, figlia, amica , madre... Quindi?
> Ora sono la compagna ( felice) di un uomo che era prima marito di un altra..quindi?
> Va da se che ogni relazione ha le sue peculiarità... Quindi?


Non infierire, la signora Vuole solo essere rassicurata. Altrimenti non avrebbe aperto il thread.


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Non so... Trovo la domanda patetica... Un po' come chiedere " cosa prova una donna ( o un uomo) innamorato.. Io ho ricoperto il ruolo di amante, e non solo quello; sono stata moglie, figlia, amica , madre... Quindi?
> Ora sono la compagna ( felice) di un uomo che era prima marito di un altra..quindi?
> Va da se che ogni relazione ha le sue peculiarità... Quindi?


Perché di grazia troveresti la domanda patetica.?
Così, giusto per illuminarmi dall'alto della tua felicità ..
Io mi sono rotta le palle di sentir dire "ogni cosa a se..." quasi quanto detesto l'affermazione"se si tradisce è perché già qualcosa non funzionava nel rapporto".. .. la verità è che spesso si è semplicemente degli stronzi... 

E quindi?


----------



## Jacaranda (4 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma siamo tutti sfigati!
> Questo è l'assunto.


Si...forse hai ragione


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Perché di grazia troveresti la domanda patetica.?
> Così, giusto per illuminarmi dall'alto della tua felicità ..
> Io mi sono rotta le palle di sentir dire "ogni cosa a se..." quasi quanto detesto l'affermazione"se si tradisce è perché già qualcosa non funzionava nel rapporto".. .. la verità è che spesso si è semplicemente degli stronzi...
> 
> E quindi?


 La verità è che non tutti sono fatti per la monogamia, Anzi quasi nessuno. Peccato che nel grande gioco del quello che sarebbe giusto secondo la morale comune, andiamo a chiuderci dentro rapporti uno contro uno che sono per loro natura castranti. C'è chi resiste, chi ci sta comodo, E chi guarda altrove.
Ovvio che ti girano le palle, ma secondo me il tuo errore principale sta nella bassa autostima che dimostri. Alla fine non potevi farci nulla.


----------



## Mariben (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Perché di grazia troveresti la domanda patetica.?
> Così, giusto per illuminarmi dall'alto della tua felicità ..
> Io mi sono rotta le palle di sentir dire "ogni cosa a se..." quasi quanto detesto l'affermazione"se si tradisce è perché già qualcosa non funzionava nel rapporto".. .. la verità è che spesso si è semplicemente degli stronzi...
> 
> E quindi?


Perché ogni cosa è a se , ogni persona, le sue scelte e motivazioni il suo sentire è unico , perché non esistono le categorie  : amanti. Mogli/ mariti, perché  davvero succede di innamorarsi a dispetto della fede al dito, perché credo fermamente che nessuno appartenga a nessuno e sia catalogabile.
La tua domanda, quindi, non può avere una risposta univoca a meno che non sia rivolta a una persona in particolare .


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non infierire, la signora Vuole solo essere rassicurata. Altrimenti non avrebbe aperto il thread.


Non sta infierendo... ci vuole ben altro in questo momento, ti assicuro.
E neppure ho bisogno di essere rassicurata, ma ti ringrazio per il pensiero.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La verità è che non tutti sono fatti per la monogamia, Anzi quasi nessuno. Peccato che nel grande gioco del quello che sarebbe giusto secondo la morale comune, andiamo a chiuderci dentro rapporti uno contro uno che sono per loro natura castranti. C'è chi resiste, chi ci sta comodo, E chi guarda altrove.
> Ovvio che ti girano le palle, ma secondo me il tuo errore principale sta nella bassa autostima che dimostri. Alla fine non potevi farci nulla.


Non tutti sono fatti per la monogamia? Hai ragione... però forse non mi sono spiegata bene... Mio marito ha voglia di scopare altrove e di tenersi però a casa la mogliettina che fa da badante ai suoi figli ?  Bene...magari me lo dici così ti dico se sono f’accordo...
Se non lo fai è perché vuoi la MIA monogamia ... e quindi sei uno stronzo.
Riguardo alla mia autostima..che ne sai?


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Perché ogni cosa è a se , ogni persona, le sue scelte e motivazioni il suo sentire è unico , perché non esistono le categorie  : amanti. Mogli/ mariti, perché  davvero succede di innamorarsi a dispetto della fede al dito, perché credo fermamente che nessuno appartenga a nessuno e sia catalogabile.
> La tua domanda, quindi, non può avere una risposta univoca a meno che non sia rivolta a una persona in particolare .


Se lo dici tu... 
sono profondamente convinta che a parte le sfumature, se uno vuole farsi del male, un motivo c’e...  cosi come se uno vuole fare del male...

ma io sono solo una tradita sfigata priva di autostima che non capisce che siccome ognuno è diverso dall’altro e ha una storia a se’, si può tornare a casa col sorriso convincendo il/la consorte di essere parte di un bel progetto mentre tu ti fai i tuoi comodi altrove....oppure ti scopi la moglie /marito di un’altra pensando che tanto sono cazzi suoi...
Vero... tutto fantastico perché ogni storia e’ a se...


----------



## Lostris (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu...
> sono profondamente convinta che a parte le sfumature, se uno vuole farsi del male, un motivo c’e...  cosi *come se uno vuole fare del male...*
> 
> ma io sono solo una tradita sfigata priva di autostima che non capisce che siccome ognuno è diverso dall’altro e ha una storia a se’, si può tornare a casa col sorriso convincendo il/la consorte di essere parte di un bel progetto mentre tu ti fai i tuoi comodi altrove....oppure ti scopi la moglie /marito di un’altra pensando che tanto sono cazzi suoi...
> Vero... tutto fantastico perché ogni storia e’ a se...


C'è molta amarezza, mi spiace per come ti senti.

Considera peró che quando uno tradisce, nella maggior parte dei casi, non c'è l'intento di fare del male. Non vuole essere una consolazione, semplicemente è così.

Fare del male ad altri È un possibile effetto collaterale che uno non considera, perché in quel momento mette davanti sé stesso e quelli che sente come propri bisogni o desideri. 

Il conto prima o poi lo si paga sempre, anche se per chi ha sofferto non è mai salato abbastanza.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> C'è molta amarezza, mi spiace per come ti senti.
> 
> Considera peró che quando uno tradisce, nella maggior parte dei casi, non c'è l'intento di fare del male. Non vuole essere una consolazione, semplicemente è così.
> 
> ...


Quando uno tradisce non c’è l’intento di fare del male?  È come dire andavo ai 300 all’ora ubriaco e ti ho steso, ma non l’ho fatto per tirarti sotto...è stata solo una triste conseguenza...


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non tutti sono fatti per la monogamia? Hai ragione... però forse non mi sono spiegata bene... Mio marito ha voglia di scopare altrove e di tenersi però a casa la mogliettina che fa da badante ai suoi figli ?  Bene...magari me lo dici così ti dico se sono f’accordo...
> Se non lo fai è perché vuoi la MIA monogamia ... e quindi sei uno stronzo.
> Riguardo alla mia autostima..che ne sai?


Ma nessuno lo dice: nel grande gioco delle ipocrisie lo cominci a giocare da ragazzino. Quando 15 a 16 anche vent'anni, e cominci a raccontare la tua verità, nell'eterna guerra tra Marte e Venere capisci subito che la sincerità non paga. E piano piano ti autoconvinci che quella visione _femminile_ della vita tutto sommato è quella giusta, che l'emozione di trovare il calduccio del focolare quando torni sia in qualche modo sostituibile a quello che si prova scopando fino all'alba con una appena conosciuta, o con una di vent'anni di meno che ti fa sentire ancora un ragazzino (ovviamente mi rifaccio a quello che hai raccontato tu) per un po' il gioco regge. Per alcuni il gioco regge tutta la vita. Per altri no, per me il tradimento e questo non ne ho mai fatto mistero è essenzialmente un riprendersi se stessi. Ovviamente la quintessenza dell'egoismo. Ma una delle poche certezze che ho è che le persone che hanno un'autostima sufficiente a gestire il poliamore sono veramente veramente poche.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Quando uno tradisce non c’è l’intento di fare del male?  È come dire andavo ai 300 all’ora ubriaco e ti ho steso, ma non l’ho fatto per tirarti sotto...è stata solo una triste conseguenza...


La risposta alla domanda é: dipende.
Tuo marito ha lavorato per farsi scoprire?


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Carissimi, come sapete sono in una fase pseudo zen.
> Mio marito mi ha tradita é ho scoperto di essere stata oggetto di una quantità innumerevole di bugie.
> Una volta scoperto il tradimento e cercato di comprenderne  i motivi, ora ci stiamo riprovando, con grande fatica da parte mia.
> 
> ...


La letteratura che hai letto tu credo si riferisca alle amanti single. Che credo siano una piccola parte. E sono le uniche che personalmente stento a comprendere. Se non in un'ottica che, con quanto da te riportato, ci azzecca assai poco. Mi spiego: se io sono single e scelgo uno impegnato, lo faccio perché non voglio troppe commistioni. Per cui mi sta bene vederlo quando capita etc etc. Oppure semplicemente e' uno dei vari che frequento. Ecco: questa sarebbe l'unica ottica a me comprensibile. Il resto  (cioè la single che pende dalle decisioni dell'amante sposato) davvero non lo riuscirò mai a capire.

Ma anche a parti invertite: anche se è più raro vedere uomini single calati nella parte dell'innamuratiello di una sposata.

Ben diverso l'equilibrio che vedo tra due che sono entrambi sposati.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> La letteratura che hai letto tu credo si riferisca alle amanti single. Che credo siano una piccola parte. E sono le uniche che personalmente stento a comprendere. Se non in un'ottica che, con quanto da te riportato, ci azzecca assai poco. Mi spiego: se io sono single e scelgo uno impegnato, lo faccio perché non voglio troppe commistioni. Per cui mi sta bene vederlo quando capita etc etc. Oppure semplicemente e' uno dei vari che frequento. Ecco: questa sarebbe l'unica ottica a me comprensibile. Il resto  (cioè la single che pende dalle decisioni dell'amante sposato) davvero non lo riuscirò mai a capire.
> 
> Ma anche a parti invertite: anche se è più raro vedere uomini single calati nella parte dell'innamuratiello di una sposata.
> 
> Ben diverso l'equilibrio che vedo tra due che sono entrambi sposati.


Tesoro mio, l'amante donna single di quello sposato che passa la domenica a piangere dietro le tende Mentre fuori piove e lui sta a pranzo con la famiglia, può anche considerarsi quella più carina come topos letterario. Motivo per cui è stata ampiamente sfruttata.
È vero pure che ci sono uomini sposati che cercano scientificamente la seconda occasione e vanno a sfasciare la vita a delle Povere criste in cerca di altro. Il fascino dell'uomo sposato esiste eccome.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> La risposta alla domanda é: dipende.
> Tuo marito ha lavorato per farsi scoprire?


No...ha avuto solo sfiga


----------



## danny (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma nessuno lo dice: nel grande gioco delle ipocrisie lo cominci a giocare da ragazzino. Quando 15 a 16 anche vent'anni, e cominci a raccontare la tua verità, nell'eterna guerra tra Marte e Venere capisci subito che la sincerità non paga. E piano piano ti autoconvinci che quella visione _femminile_ della vita tutto sommato è quella giusta, *che l'emozione di trovare il calduccio del focolare quando torni sia in qualche modo sostituibile a quello che si prova scopando fino all'alba con una appena conosciuta, o con una di vent'anni di meno che ti fa sentire ancora un ragazzino (ovviamente mi rifaccio a quello che hai raccontato tu) per un po' il gioco regge.* Per alcuni il gioco regge tutta la vita. Per altri no, per me il tradimento e questo non ne ho mai fatto mistero è essenzialmente un riprendersi se stessi. Ovviamente la quintessenza dell'egoismo. Ma una delle poche certezze che ho è che le persone che hanno un'autostima sufficiente a gestire il poliamore sono veramente veramente poche.


Ovviamente no, non è paragonabile.
A quell'emozione eventualmente ci rinunci proprio perché vuoi salvaguardare la famiglia, il tuo ruolo di padre, quello che hai costruito, non vuoi rischiare (soprattutto se non hai uno stile di vita che ti conceda spazi adeguati per celare le storie).
Voglio dire... a me piace mangiare, e mangerei anche di più di quello che mi concedo.
Ma mi piace anche non ingrassare, per cui evito di abbuffarmi eccessivamente, rinuncia alle bibite gassate, a farmi il vasetto di nutella intero... Non vado di insalata, fortunatamente, almeno questo.
Non puoi avere tutto, in genere. 
Diciamo che se la Nutella fosse un alimento dietetico e sano ne consumerei un vasetto ogni sera. 
A chi non piacerebbe avere una relazione con una di 20 anni di meno, per esempio?


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, l'amante donna single di quello sposato che passa la domenica a piangere dietro le tende Mentre fuori piove e lui sta a pranzo con la famiglia, può anche considerarsi quella più carina come topos letterario. Motivo per cui è stata ampiamente sfruttata.
> È vero pure che ci sono uomini sposati che cercano scientificamente la seconda occasione e vanno a sfasciare la vita a delle Povere criste in cerca di altro. Il fascino dell'uomo sposato esiste eccome.


Boh. Secondo me, per una single, il fascino dell'uomo sposato si ferma alle poche pretese. Alla stregua di un passatempo. Il che presuppone che la single  (o il single ) per prima non abbia interesse a vederci altro. Che sennò davvero si condanna ad essere la parte sfigata.


----------



## ilnikko (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu...
> sono profondamente convinta che a parte le sfumature, se uno vuole farsi del male, un motivo c’e...  cosi come se uno vuole fare del male...
> 
> ma io sono solo una tradita sfigata priva di autostima che non capisce che siccome ognuno è diverso dall’altro e ha una storia a se’, si può tornare a casa col sorriso convincendo il/la consorte di essere parte di un bel progetto mentre tu ti fai i tuoi comodi altrove....oppure ti scopi la moglie /marito di un’altra pensando che tanto sono cazzi suoi...
> Vero... tutto fantastico perché ogni storia e’ a se...


Non ho approfondito la tua storia, ma è probabile tu sia ancora "a botta fresca" (passami la parola botta  ).
Stai catalogando tutto il catalogabile, il che non è semplice nè costruttivo, tradita....sfigata...amante...consorte...moglie, ecco se esci da questi schemi dietro ci sono solo persone, ognuna con i suoi vizi,desideri,aspettative,rimpianti e quant'altro. Non esistono le amanti, ci sono opportunità, occasioni, chiamale come vuoi, e persone che ne fanno l'uso che in quel momento della loro vita ritengono piu' opportuno. Una cosa te la posso garantire : tuo marito non voleva fare male a te, ti diro' di piu', tirati proprio fuori dal tradimento perchè tu non c'entri niente, non ne fai parte, il tradimento è puro egoismo, lo ha fatto per sè non per fare male a te. Il fatto che continui inconsciamente a paragonarti a lei è sbagliato, tu sei semplicemente altro, meglio in tante cose e peggio in altre.Punto. Non c'entri con lei. Comincia a pensare a te e a cosa vuoi tu per te, se no ti impantani e sai quanti anni ci sguazzi dentro ? E per inciso non si lascia la famiglia...io ho lasciato la mia ex moglie non la famiglia...anzi sono piu' padre ora di quando stavamo assieme, quindi non pensare "allargato" pensa alla coppia, che le famiglie si sfasciano dove non c'è piu' coppia.


----------



## Farabrutto (5 Ottobre 2017)

Da amante uomo ti posso dire che provi la sensazione di rubare qualcosa a qualcun'altro. Sai che è sbagliato, ma se il suo compagno non lo conosci alla fine non è un tuo problema. Anzi spesso hai una visione di lui distorta da come ti viene descritto dalla sua compagna. Poi però capita, come è successo a me, di conoscere altre persone che lo conoscono, che lo descrivono come un povero cristo che ha sposato una stronza. Penso che a ruoli invertiti sia più o meno uguale. Come gli altri però non capisco come un'amante single ad accontentarsi delle briciole che può offrire un uomo impegnato. La mia storia fedifraga infatti è implosa non appena la mia amante ha costretto il marito ad andarsene.

Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma nessuno lo dice: nel grande gioco delle ipocrisie lo cominci a giocare da ragazzino. Quando 15 a 16 anche vent'anni, e cominci a raccontare la tua verità, nell'eterna guerra tra Marte e Venere capisci subito che la sincerità non paga. E piano piano ti autoconvinci che quella visione _femminile_ della vita tutto sommato è quella giusta, che l'emozione di trovare il calduccio del focolare quando torni sia in qualche modo sostituibile a quello che si prova scopando fino all'alba con una appena conosciuta, o con una di vent'anni di meno che ti fa sentire ancora un ragazzino (ovviamente mi rifaccio a quello che hai raccontato tu) per un po' il gioco regge. Per alcuni il gioco regge tutta la vita. Per altri no, per me il tradimento e questo non ne ho mai fatto mistero è essenzialmente un riprendersi se stessi. Ovviamente la quintessenza dell'egoismo. Ma una delle poche certezze che ho è che le persone che hanno un'autostima sufficiente a gestire il poliamore sono veramente veramente poche.


Io parto dal presupposto che detesto la menzogna perché non mi da gli strumenti per fare le mie scelte, questo è il punto.  
Poi chiaro che l’egoismo esiste ed è il propulsore dell’evoluzione della specie.... ma se tu sei in un modo, io lo voglio sapere... poi scelgo! 
Non perché ho una visione ideale della vita...macché....Vedo quello che mi circonda. Sono diversa a causa di retaggi culturali dall’uomo/donna evoluto che scopa altrove per ritrovare se stesso?  Può darsi... ma questo non esclude il fatto che ci rimango male se mi avevi dato segnali di essere secondo il mio modesto modo di vedere un “principe” e invece sei una”cloaca”...(parlo per metafore, naturalmente).  Capire che è giusto (secondo te) mi può aiutare? No, mi deprime.... almeno per ora...più avanti magari questa vicenda mi porterà ad uno stadio superiore dell’evoluzione e allora scopero’ in giro anch’io... così saremo tutti felici.... 
perché l’esssenza dello star bene è scopare in giro e non dire niente a nessuno così non ci si rimane male...non è così? Yahoooo


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Secondo me, per una single, il fascino dell'uomo sposato si ferma alle poche pretese. Alla stregua di un passatempo. Il che presuppone che la single  (o il single ) per prima non abbia interesse a vederci altro. Che sennò davvero si condanna ad essere la parte sfigata.


Io la penso esattamente come te, ma la casistica rema contro le nostre intelligentissime teorie


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> No...ha avuto solo sfiga


E allora esattamente l'intento punitivo nei tuoi confronti dove lo vedi?


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2017)

Jaalbak ha detto:


> Da amante uomo ti posso dire che provi la sensazione di rubare qualcosa a qualcun'altro. Sai che è sbagliato, ma se il suo compagno non lo conosci alla fine non è un tuo problema. Anzi spesso hai una visione di lui distorta da come ti viene descritto dalla sua compagna. Poi però capita, come è successo a me, di conoscere altre persone che lo conoscono, che lo descrivono come un povero cristo che ha sposato una stronza. Penso che a ruoli invertiti sia più o meno uguale. Come gli altri però non capisco come un'amante single ad accontentarsi delle briciole che può offrire un uomo impegnato. La mia storia fedifraga infatti è implosa non appena la mia amante ha costretto il marito ad andarsene.
> 
> Inviato dal mio Redmi 4 utilizzando Tapatalk



Ma non solo. Ci sono anche quelle  (o quelli, anche se ne sento decisamente meno) che programmano la loro vita da single sulla base di appunto quelle briciole. Rimandando impegni, e in sostanza concedendo tutto il loro tempo.

Ecco.... Davvero li' non capisco.


----------



## arula (5 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Curiosità per cosa?!
> Te lo chiedo perchè io sinceramente non mi sono mai posta questa domanda e non per menefreghismo ma proprio perchè qualsiasi risposta potevo darmi non avrebbe aggiunto nulla a me personalmente.
> 
> Mi chiedevo appunto cosa ha spinto la tua curiosità?
> E te lo chiedo per meglio capire cosa non ha spinto la mia.


io ce l'avevo la curiosità, se avessi potuto le avrei parlato
avrei voluto capire se aveva caratteristiche simili alle mie o totalmente differenti perchè non mi davo pace che potesse essergli piaciuto qualcuno caratterialmente opposto il che però aumentava la mia mancanza di autostima e lo sconforto.
Insomma un po' alla Sun Tsu conosci te stesso e il tuo nemico vittoria piena non so se riesci a comprenderlo.

Ad ogni modo non c'è stato bisogno perchè ha tappezzato il web delle sue incoerenze fragilità e immaturità da farmela vedere quella che è, nonostante le sue sfighe della vita non ha imparato niente da loro quindi si insostanza mi fa abbastanza pena....

la vendetta non sempre passa da azioni eclatanti ma anche solo dal rendersi conto che non vale la pena neanche aspettare sul fiume...


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ovviamente no, non è paragonabile.
> A quell'emozione eventualmente ci rinunci proprio perché vuoi salvaguardare la famiglia, il tuo ruolo di padre, quello che hai costruito, non vuoi rischiare (soprattutto se non hai uno stile di vita che ti conceda spazi adeguati per celare le storie).
> Voglio dire... a me piace mangiare, e mangerei anche di più di quello che mi concedo.
> Ma mi piace anche non ingrassare, per cui evito di abbuffarmi eccessivamente, rinuncia alle bibite gassate, a farmi il vasetto di nutella intero... Non vado di insalata, fortunatamente, almeno questo.
> ...


Esatto. Il problema sta proprio nel non voler rinunciare a niente e sperare nella buona sorte...


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io la penso esattamente come te, ma la casistica rema contro le nostre intelligentissime teorie


Non esattamente, almeno non credo. Cioè, io lascerei da parte proprio ogni cosa che può provocare  "sbattimento". Compreso l'ammantare un passatempo di chissà quali sentimenti. Io non ci sarei portata proprio, a fare l'amante, ma proprio in quanto non riuscirei ad essere impermeabile. E l'amicizia per me resta un'altra cosa.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E allora esattamente l'intento punitivo nei tuoi confronti dove lo vedi?


Perché se lo fai devi pur mettere in conto che se magari c’hai sfiga ( e la sfiga ci vede benissimo) lei lo scopre e ci rimane di merda.  Così come se bevi come un irlandese e Guidi  a 300 all’ora...magari ti può capitare che uno li tiri sotto. Poi vai a spiegargli che non era tua  intenzione fargli del male.

O il traditore deve per forza sperare che lei in fondo in fondo sia un’illuminata e ti dica: “caro...hai fatto bene... hai cercato te stesso tra le cosce di un’altra e Ti capisco...” ...peccato che quasi sempre se un traditore scopre di essere becco pure lui... porca miseria se d’improvviso diventa il sacro scrigno dei valori della famiglia...
Che strano vero?


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> Non ho approfondito la tua storia, ma è probabile tu sia ancora "a botta fresca" (passami la parola botta  ).
> Stai catalogando tutto il catalogabile, il che non è semplice nè costruttivo, tradita....sfigata...amante...consorte...moglie, ecco se esci da questi schemi dietro ci sono solo persone, ognuna con i suoi vizi,desideri,aspettative,rimpianti e quant'altro. Non esistono le amanti, ci sono opportunità, occasioni, chiamale come vuoi, e persone che ne fanno l'uso che in quel momento della loro vita ritengono piu' opportuno. Una cosa te la posso garantire : tuo marito non voleva fare male a te, ti diro' di piu', tirati proprio fuori dal tradimento perchè tu non c'entri niente, non ne fai parte, il tradimento è puro egoismo, lo ha fatto per sè non per fare male a te. Il fatto che continui inconsciamente a paragonarti a lei è sbagliato, tu sei semplicemente altro, meglio in tante cose e peggio in altre.Punto. Non c'entri con lei. Comincia a pensare a te e a cosa vuoi tu per te, se no ti impantani e sai quanti anni ci sguazzi dentro ? E per inciso non si lascia la famiglia...io ho lasciato la mia ex moglie non la famiglia...anzi sono piu' padre ora di quando stavamo assieme, quindi non pensare "allargato" pensa alla coppia, che le famiglie si sfasciano dove non c'è piu' coppia.


Quoto


----------



## Nocciola (5 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non solo. Ci sono anche quelle  (o quelli, anche se ne sento decisamente meno) che programmano la loro vita da single sulla base di appunto quelle briciole. Rimandando impegni, e in sostanza concedendo tutto il loro tempo.
> 
> Ecco.... Davvero li' non capisco.


Potrebbero anche non considerarle briciole 
Lo sono nella nostra idea di coppia ma non tutti abbiamo la stessa visione 
Io conosco amanti single che non si accontentano, hanno esattamente quello che vogliono da quel rapporto e sono serene


----------



## Foglia (5 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrebbero anche non considerarle briciole
> Lo sono nella nostra idea di coppia ma non tutti abbiamo la stessa visione
> Io conosco amanti single che non si accontentano, hanno esattamente quello che vogliono da quel rapporto e sono serene


Eh. Appunto che lo considereranno un passatempo, però. E' l'unico modo per non accontentarsi, a mio modo di vedere le cose....


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrebbero anche non considerarle briciole
> Lo sono nella nostra idea di coppia ma non tutti abbiamo la stessa visione
> Io conosco amanti single che non si accontentano, hanno esattamente quello che vogliono da quel rapporto e sono serene


Non ne conosco una così .. 
magari in apparenza


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


Ma è naturale che l’intento non fosse di far male... ma l’alta probabilità che succedesse non lo assolve per niente....
La sua scelta CONSAPEVOLE è stata tra la soddisfazione del proprio ego e la sofferenza mia e di riflesso dei suoi figli (perché i miei bimbi quando mi hanno vista perdere 12 kg e piangere rinchiusa in bagno  di notte ... non sono stati benissimo... Chi ha ripreso a fare pipì a letto, chi ha cominciato a diventare aggressivo.... Ne vogliamo parlare? )
Perché hai sempre la possibilità di scegliere ... ogni azione genera delle conseguenze ... e se non sei proprio un celebroleso, metti in conto....


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Perché se lo fai devi pur mettere in conto che se magari c’hai sfiga ( e la sfiga ci vede benissimo) lei lo scopre e ci rimane di merda. Così come se bevi come un irlandese e Guidi a 300 all’ora...magari ti può capitare che uno li tiri sotto. Poi vai a spiegargli che non era tua intenzione fargli del male.
> 
> O il traditore deve per forza sperare che lei in fondo in fondo sia un’illuminata e ti dica: “caro...hai fatto bene... hai cercato te stesso tra le cosce di un’altra e Ti capisco...” ...peccato che quasi sempre se un traditore scopre di essere becco pure lui... porca miseria se d’improvviso diventa il sacro scrigno dei valori della famiglia...
> Che strano vero?


ma non per forza e non per sempre. Senti tesoro mio, io capisco che tu sia incazzata come una biscia per la situazione, e per quel che può valere questa cosa la rispetto pure. Piccolissimo particolare il tradimento di tuo marito poteva benissimo restare sotto al tappeto per sempre nella misura in cui lui non levava nulla a casa. Non puoi capire quante volte mi capita magari all'apertura di un testamento, di trovare disposizioni in favore di amanti e figli illegittimi. Quello secondo me é intenzione di fare del male. Ma se uno rinuncia a fare il quattordicenne quando invece ne ha magari 50, e gestisce i cazzi suoi senza fare grossi casini e senza far piangere nessuno, io tutto questo biasimo non lo capisco. Ripeto, poi l'incazzatura ci sta. Ma pensare che tu sia così speciale che il tuo dolore sia così speciale che la mera possibilità di farti male avrebbe dovuto impedire ai desideri di tuo marito di prendere corpo, è una chimera tanto comune quanto inutile . Il tuo dolore è speciale solo per te .
E questo è un assoluto . Se gli altri si rendessero conto di fare del male e quanto fanno del male quando fanno del male, vivremmo nel villaggio dei puffi. Dove al massimo trovi gargamella con scritto io sono il cattivo in fronte, identificabile a chilometri di distanza.

Il traditore geloso va preso a calci in culo. Senza se e senza ma. Ma quello non perché ci sia una giustizia cosmica in questo, ma perché traditore che fa il geloso scarica addosso a te pure i fantasmi suoi, e questo è un carico troppo grosse da sopportare. Du calci in culo e pedalare.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> non pensare "allargato" pensa alla coppia


quotone!


----------



## Dina74 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Mi sembra solo uno con le prioritá ben chiare. Ed estremamente fedele a se stesso. Probabilmente é un egoista di dimensioni cosmiche ma mi ci ritrovo facile.


quoto...pensa prima a se e poi ai figli ( una volta che sanno che stanno bene con la mamma, si è concesso dei fine settimana di sesso ). tu e l'amante credo che state anche dopo il lavoro. Tu sei funzionale alla famiglia e far star bene i figli, l'amante a far star bene lui.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma non per forza e non per sempre. Senti tesoro mio, io capisco che tu sia incazzata come una biscia per la situazione, e per quel che può valere questa cosa la rispetto pure. Piccolissimo particolare il tradimento di tuo marito poteva benissimo restare sotto al tappeto per sempre nella misura in cui lui non levava nulla a casa. Non puoi capire quante volte mi capita magari all'apertura di un testamento, di trovare disposizioni in favore di amanti e figli illegittimi. Quello secondo me é intenzione di fare del male. Ma se uno rinuncia a fare il quattordicenne quando invece ne ha magari 50, e gestisce i cazzi suoi senza fare grossi casini e senza far piangere nessuno, io tutto questo biasimo non lo capisco. Ripeto, poi l'incazzatura ci sta. Ma pensare che tu sia così speciale che il tuo dolore sia così speciale che la mera possibilità di farti male avrebbe dovuto impedire ai desideri di tuo marito di prendere corpo, è una chimera tanto comune quanto inutile . Il tuo dolore è speciale solo per te .
> E questo è un assoluto . Se gli altri si rendessero conto di fare del male e quanto fanno del male quando fanno del male, vivremmo nel villaggio dei puffi. Dove al massimo trovi gargamella con scritto io sono il cattivo in fronte, identificabile a chilometri di distanza.
> 
> Il traditore geloso va preso a calci in culo. Senza se e senza ma. Ma quello non perché ci sia una giustizia cosmica in questo, ma perché traditore che fa il geloso scarica addosso a te pure i fantasmi suoi, e questo è un carico troppo grosse da sopportare. Du calci in culo e pedalare.


Hahahah...  hai ragione... forse pensavo di essere bassa e blu...


----------



## Dina74 (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Io parto dal presupposto che detesto la menzogna perché non mi da gli strumenti per fare le mie scelte, questo è il punto.
> Poi chiaro che l’egoismo esiste ed è il propulsore dell’evoluzione della specie.... ma se tu sei in un modo, io lo voglio sapere... poi scelgo!
> Non perché ho una visione ideale della vita...macché....Vedo quello che mi circonda. Sono diversa a causa di retaggi culturali dall’uomo/donna evoluto che scopa altrove per ritrovare se stesso?  Può darsi... ma questo non esclude il fatto che ci rimango male se mi avevi dato segnali di essere secondo il mio modesto modo di vedere un “principe” e invece sei una”cloaca”...(parlo per metafore, naturalmente).  Capire che è giusto (secondo te) mi può aiutare? No, mi deprime.... almeno per ora...più avanti magari questa vicenda mi porterà ad uno stadio superiore dell’evoluzione e allora scopero’ in giro anch’io... così saremo tutti felici....
> perché l’esssenza dello star bene è scopare in giro e non dire niente a nessuno così non ci si rimane male...non è così? Yahoooo


ok...scoperto che tuo marito è cosi ...( e non credo che cambi, al di la del giusto o sbagliato ) credo che ora devi decidere cosa vuoi fare tu. Ora  mi sembra che tuo marito sia al massimo della trasparenza di come è fatto lui  - seriale e tendente a piegare l'interpretazione dei fatti in modo da evitare conflitti...


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> quoto...pensa prima a se e poi ai figli ( una volta che sanno che stanno bene con la mamma, si è concesso dei fine settimana di sesso ). tu e l'amante credo che state anche dopo il lavoro. Tu sei funzionale alla famiglia e far star bene i figli, l'amante a far star bene lui.


Certo...quindi è uno stronzo.


----------



## Dina74 (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma non per forza e non per sempre. Senti tesoro mio, io capisco che tu sia incazzata come una biscia per la situazione, e per quel che può valere questa cosa la rispetto pure. Piccolissimo particolare il tradimento di tuo marito poteva benissimo restare sotto al tappeto per sempre nella misura in cui lui non levava nulla a casa. Non puoi capire quante volte mi capita magari all'apertura di un testamento, di trovare disposizioni in favore di amanti e figli illegittimi. Quello secondo me é intenzione di fare del male. Ma se uno rinuncia a fare il quattordicenne quando invece ne ha magari 50, e gestisce i cazzi suoi senza fare grossi casini e senza far piangere nessuno, io tutto questo biasimo non lo capisco. Ripeto, poi l'incazzatura ci sta. Ma pensare che tu sia così speciale che il tuo dolore sia così speciale che la mera possibilità di farti male avrebbe dovuto impedire ai desideri di tuo marito di prendere corpo, è una chimera tanto comune quanto inutile . Il tuo dolore è speciale solo per te .
> E questo è un assoluto . Se gli altri si rendessero conto di fare del male e quanto fanno del male quando fanno del male, vivremmo nel villaggio dei puffi. Dove al massimo trovi gargamella con scritto io sono il cattivo in fronte, identificabile a chilometri di distanza.
> 
> Il traditore geloso va preso a calci in culo. Senza se e senza ma. Ma quello non perché ci sia una giustizia cosmica in questo, ma perché traditore che fa il geloso scarica addosso a te pure i fantasmi suoi, e questo è un carico troppo grosse da sopportare. Du calci in culo e pedalare.


Quoto. Non penso che tutti i mariti e storie siano cosi,,,ma quella di Occhitristi si.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Hahahah...  hai ragione... forse pensavo di essere bassa e blu...


meglio fisicata e con la pancia piatta, damme retta. Fai sport e trovati n'amante


----------



## Dina74 (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Certo...quindi è uno stronzo.


se stronzo o no...ognuno lo legge in base a se stesso. Di certo questi sono i fatti...ripeto io fossi in te gli chiederei di poter prendere degli spazi per me stessa e fare 50/50 a concedersi ognuno spazi senza la presenza dell'altro ( mentre l'altro bada a casa e figli )...


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> ok...scoperto che tuo marito è cosi ...( e non credo che cambi, al di la del giusto o sbagliato ) credo che ora devi decidere cosa vuoi fare tu. Ora  mi sembra che tuo marito sia al massimo della trasparenza di come è fatto lui  - seriale e tendente a piegare l'interpretazione dei fatti in modo da evitare conflitti...


Esatto. È proprio quello che sto cercando di fare.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> se stronzo o no...ognuno lo legge in base a se stesso. Di certo questi sono i fatti...ripeto io fossi in te gli chiederei di poter prendere degli spazi per me stessa e fare 50/50 a concedersi ognuno spazi senza la presenza dell'altro ( mentre l'altro bada a casa e figli )...


Non vorrei aver dato un’impressione sbagliata.  Non e che ora sto chiusa in casa coi bigodini a lustrargli le scarpe... vedo gente e faccio cose... solo rimane l’amarezza e la malinconia per quanto successo.....insieme alla necessità di capire e dare un senso... . mi sembra normale


----------



## Dina74 (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non vorrei aver dato un’impressione sbagliata.  Non e che ora sto chiusa in casa coi bigodini a lustrargli le scarpe... vedo gente e faccio cose... solo rimane l’amarezza e la malinconia per quanto successo.....insieme alla necessità di capire e dare un senso... . mi sembra normale


È normale...ma mettiti in testa che secondo me lui tutto questo tuo malessere non lo capirà mai a fondo...la vede solo come una fase transitoria ( e pallosa) che prima o poi finisce ...( questo da quello che posso aver capito dai tuoi racconti su come è fatto tuo marito )

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> meglio fisicata e con la pancia piatta, damme retta. Fai sport e trovati n'amante


Hahahah. Per lo sport e il fisico ci siamo.. pancia piatta e glutei tornati sodi !!!! Manca solo l’amante  .   Poi posso fare come mio marito e dirgli che è il mio unico ammmore.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> È normale...ma mettiti in testa che secondo me lui tutto questo tuo malessere non lo capirà mai a fondo...la vede solo come una fase transitoria ( e pallosa) che prima o poi finisce ...( questo da quello che posso aver capito dai tuoi racconti su come è fatto tuo marito )
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


Sai, ora mi guarda con occhi languidi ...sarà congiuntivite ??


----------



## Dina74 (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sai, ora mi guarda con occhi languidi ...sarà congiuntivite ??


Ajahahaj ....mmmmm ( non credo)!! [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Hahahah. Per lo sport e il fisico ci siamo.. pancia piatta e glutei tornati sodi !!!! Manca solo l’amante  .   Poi posso fare come mio marito e dirgli che è il mio unico ammmore.


e chi te lo vieta? la superorità morale? Se ti va fallo. 
Se NON lo fai per condizionamenti esterni è come se lo fai per condizionamenti esterni, non so se mi sono capito da solo.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e chi te lo vieta? la superorità morale? Se ti va fallo.
> Se NON lo fai per condizionamenti esterni è come se lo fai per condizionamenti esterni, non so se mi sono capito da solo.


Mio caro.. non l’ho mai fatto non per condizionamenti esterni, ma per amore, stima, rispetto e sincerita’ ...non ho mai sentito di dover rinunciare a nulla.... Parola di puffo!


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mio caro.. non l’ho mai fatto non per condizionamenti esterni, ma per amore, stima, rispetto e sincerita’ ...*non ho mai sentito di dover rinunciare a nulla*.... Parola di puffo!


in passato. Ovvio, e adesso? Tutta sta stima mica la vedo... ma facciamo che ti credo: e allora cazzo stai a scrivere qui?


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> in passato. Ovvio, e adesso? Tutta sta stima mica la vedo... ma facciamo che ti credo: e allora cazzo stai a scrivere qui?


Quindi sostieni che ad occhitristi,in questo momento serva più di tutto un tappo nuovo ?
Mah....:unhappy:
il sapere che La fuori c'è sicuramente qualcuno che si farebbe qualche scopata con noi,è la cosa meno in dubbio che esista.I dubbi sono altri in questi frangenti.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> in passato. Ovvio, e adesso? Tutta sta stima mica la vedo... ma facciamo che ti credo: e allora cazzo stai a scrivere qui?


Scrivo qui per confrontarmi e provare a capire...
Perché sennò?


----------



## arula (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Quando uno tradisce non c’è l’intento di fare  del male?  È come dire andavo ai 300 all’ora ubriaco e ti ho steso, ma  non l’ho fatto per tirarti sotto...è stata solo una triste  conseguenza...


si esattamente quello
andare a 300 per sentire il brivido della velocità 

è proprio quello, terribilmente vero ma è quello sai cara
il fatto che tu vai ai 50 e magari la maggioranza rispetta i 50 non comporta che l'idiota ai 300 non ci sia

a me dava noia l'idea che mio marito avesse parlato di me con l'amante, ma sono convinta che non fossi l'argomento
l'argomento era il sesso punto (almeno nel mio caso era quello)
il fatto che parlassero di me o del convivente di lei era solo per dire che non facevano sesso
gli amanti anche se qualcuno dice che si dicono tutto, si dicono solo tutto quello che è funzionale non di più...


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu...
> sono profondamente convinta che a parte le sfumature, se uno vuole farsi del male, un motivo c’e...  cosi come se uno vuole fare del male...
> 
> ma io sono solo una tradita sfigata priva di autostima che non capisce che siccome ognuno è diverso dall’altro e ha una storia a se’, si può tornare a casa col sorriso convincendo il/la consorte di essere parte di un bel progetto mentre tu ti fai i tuoi comodi altrove....oppure ti scopi la moglie /marito di un’altra pensando che tanto sono cazzi suoi...
> Vero... tutto fantastico perché ogni storia e’ a se...


Mi spiace se hai interpretato così quello che ho scritto.
Io penso che porre fuori da sé le ragioni del proprio benessere o malessere non sia un buon metodo. 
Le storie tra le persone sono individuali e ci sono persone totalmente libere che si mettono con persone libere e si comportano in modo pessimo.
Lavora su di te. Già ci vuole tanto tempo per percorrere questa strada, se non fai deviazioni è meglio.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Quindi sostieni che ad occhitristi,in questo momento serva più di tutto un tappo nuovo ?
> Mah....:unhappy:
> il sapere che La fuori c'è sicuramente qualcuno che si farebbe qualche scopata con noi,è la cosa meno in dubbio che esista.I dubbi sono altri in questi frangenti.


tocca sempre a vedere chi. Finchè il marito lo mitizzi e non lo umanizzi (cosa che fai pure tu, al contrario, con il tuo) perchè proietti sull'amante i tuoi fantasmi, campi male. Il tappo serve se ne abbiamo voglia. Se non ne abbiamo voglia non serve.
capire perchè ne abbiamo o non ne abbiamo voglia invece serve a prescindere,


----------



## Divì (5 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> C'è molta amarezza, mi spiace per come ti senti.
> 
> Considera peró che quando uno tradisce, nella maggior parte dei casi, non c'è l'intento di fare del male. Non vuole essere una consolazione, semplicemente è così.
> 
> ...


Condivido in pieno ogni parola. 
Però, scusate, con tutto il rispetto, ma il profilo per quanto sofferto è quello di persone infantili, perverse polimorfe,discretamente egotiche. Bambini, praticamente ....


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Condivido in pieno ogni parola.  Però, scusate, con tutto il rispetto, ma il profilo per quanto sofferto è quello di persone infantili, perverse polimorfe,discretamente egotiche. Bambini, praticamente ....


 Purtroppo non credo sia una inflessione puramente infantile, anzi. Egoistica sicuramente.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> immagino di si...
> Quella dell'amante é una situazione in cui non mi sono mai trovata e in cui non vorrei trovarmici mai.
> Sono davvero curiosa di sapere quale sia la VERA spinta che porta ad intraprendere una relazione *di sicura* sofferenza.
> Non credo ai: "mi é capitato per sbaglio......non pensavo... etc.."



Ciao, benvenuta 

Ne sei davvero certa?

Io sono stata amante. Ho avuto amanti. Sono stata amante single. Sono stata amante in coppia. 
Insomma, ho sperimentato un po' le diverse declinazioni dell'amantato.

Partendo da un presupposto ben chiaro in me: facevo(non ero) l'amante perchè io volevo quello. 

Ossia volevo proprio una relazione ben confinata in partenza. 
Che non mi richiedesse impegno. Oltre quello stabilito e i limiti dell'impegno dell'altro erano una garanzia. Non per me, ma per l'altro. 
che non mi facesse casini nella mia vita. E se ne restasse dalla sua parte se non per quei momenti che condividevamo insieme. 

Inizio. Fine. 
Tempo determinato. 

Col tempo ho imparato che non è esattamente così, nel senso che io credevo, da più giovane, che quei limiti fossero davvero garanzia, poi ho sperimentato che invece non è così e ci sono pure quelli che cominciano a perdere la tramontana, a parlar di amore e affini, e la gelosia, e questo e quello. Con tanto di proposte di progetti comuni.

Roba che a me faceva semplicemente venire l'orticaria. 
Se mi ero presa uno impegnato era anche per il fatto che non volevo minimamente progetti comuni con qualcuno in quel periodo della mia vita. 

Io avevo i MIEI progetti, che riguardavano me. 
E non volevo nessun tipo di intromissione. E nessun tipo di condivisione. 

La condivisione era per i momenti insieme. 

Il bello di esseri amanti è che il tempo del desiderio è vissuto con una intensità maggiore che in una relazione che si appoggia nella quotidianità. 
C'è tutta la parte di preparazione, il durante, il salutarsi...è adrenalina che gira. Endorfine. Emozioni. Ed è molto piacevole. 
Non soltanto per il sesso. Ma proprio per tutta la situazione. 

Che però, per come io l'ho vissuta ogni volta, aveva un tempo di inizio e di fine ben definiti. Finito il tempo del desiderio, io tornavo alla mia vita. L'amante era una dimensione a lato. Non centrale. 

Tanto che ci sono state volte in cui , pur essendo l'amante, avevo relazioni con altri. 
E mi è pure capitato l'amante che faceva il geloso e voleva l'esclusività :rotfl:

Ma il presupposto di partenza è che no nero in "cerca" dell'uomo da portarmi a casa. Anzi, non ne volevo proprio di uomini in casa mia. E quelli che ci venivano ne uscivano prima di colazione, che ho sempre preferito farmi da sola 

Idem le feste comandate o i week end. 

Non ho mai sperimentato la mancanza di un amante. O il desiderio di incontrarci oltre i tempi concordati. O il desiderio di cambiare l'assetto della relazione. Era il mio amante, ero la sua amante. Fine. 

Soddisfaceva alcuni bisogni, relegati ad alcune sfere della mia sessualità. 
Era un servirsi vicendevolmente ma senza nessuna progettualità, o meglio, senza NESSUN DESIDERIO di progettualità condivisa. 

Alcuni sono stati persone molto importanti per me. Da cui ho imparato moltissimo. 
Per altri sono stata importante io. 

In ogni caso, molte volte, è stato uno scambio prezioso. 

Poi sono capitati pure quelli che facevano casino e io li rimandavo al mittente, che non volevo casini. 
Ma sbagliavo io nel guardarli...loro fondamentalmente senza raccontarsi la faccenda dell'amore non ne uscivano da nessuna parte, ergo dovevano portare l'amore anche con me. 
Ho imparato a tenerli lontani. 

Non sono affidabili quelli che cercano l'amore, va a finire che lo trovano solo perchè lo cercano. 

Come vedi le prospettive possono essere molteplici, questa è una delle tante. 

E ce ne sono tante, che non seguono il copione della poveretta che finisce a morir d'amore davanti ad una porta che non si aprirà mai, quello è harmony ...ma tu non sei un'amante. 
E non sei interessata a fare l'amante. 

Cosa ti interessa dell'amante? 

Pensi tramite lei di poter comprendere meglio tuo marito? 

Di trovare motivazioni al suo agire?


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2017)

No, secondo me pensa di confinare ed identificare, portando fuori e perciò lontano. Individuare un comportamento "nemico" che non le appartiene. Definendo i nemici si definisce anche noi stessi.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma è naturale che l’intento non fosse di far male... ma l’alta probabilità che succedesse non lo assolve per niente....
> La sua scelta CONSAPEVOLE è stata tra la soddisfazione del proprio ego e la sofferenza mia e di riflesso dei suoi figli (perché i miei bimbi quando mi hanno vista perdere 12 kg e piangere rinchiusa in bagno  di notte ... non sono stati benissimo... Chi ha ripreso a fare pipì a letto, chi ha cominciato a diventare aggressivo.... Ne vogliamo parlare? )
> Perché hai sempre la possibilità di scegliere ... ogni azione genera delle conseguenze ... e se non sei proprio un celebroleso, metti in conto....


Ti concentri sul tradimento in sè. 

Io se fossi in te, mi concentrerei invece su quando alla domanda "perchè no?" lui ha iniziato a rispondere "perchè sì". 

E' brutta detta così...ma il punto è che ad un certo punto qualcosa è scattato in lui e gli ha fatto rispondere perchè sì. 

Tu c'entri in modo collaterale. In quello scatto. 
C'entri fino allo scatto, più o meno fra l'altro, ma nel "perchè sì" non hai presenza. 

La dico male...tu non esisti in quel "perchè sì". (e se ci pensi bene, quel non esistere è una delle cose che graffia più profondo).

E' una cosa solo sua. 

E non è ego. Non soltanto. 

Aggiustarsela con la storia dell'ego è una trappola che fra l'altro si rivolta pure contro di te. 

Certo che lui è stato egoista. Certo che ha scelto se stesso e per se stesso. 
Ma non è semplicemente ego. 

Io se fossi in te, invece di cercare di capire chi è lei, cosa ha lei di più o meno di te (spesso e volentieri l'amante è profondamente diverso dal compagno/a...e non è casuale). 

Io se fossi in te cercherei di farmi raccontare il prima. Cosa gli è successo e quando è iniziato a succedergli che le conseguenze sul noi sono diventate di un peso tale da poter essere messe sulla bilancia con una storia extra. 

Perchè è qui il punto. Non il tradimento. 
Il tradimento è una risposta ad altro. 

Se ti ostini a girare intorno al tradimento, più che farti male da sola, non fai. 

Un tradimento è anche una occasione per tirar fuori cose che fino a quel momento erano seppellite. 
Chi lo supera lo supera proprio in questi termini. 

Il tradimento è l'ultima spinta che fa saltare il vaso di pandora. 
Ma se il coperchio salta, il vaso era già troppo pieno prima. 

Non si arriva ad un tradimento per sbaglio o sotto ipnosi o in stato di incoscienza. O perchè qualcuno "ha traviato". 
Non è una debolezza, tradire. 

E ogni tradimento, ogni volta è frutto di una preparazione. Di una attesa. Di una costruzione. 
Non è un evento casuale. E tanto meno fortuito. 

E nasce prima dell'atto. 

Di sicuro l'intento non è fare male a te. 

L'intento è fare bene a se stessi. 
Ed è questo che sarebbe interessante capire. A mio parere. 

Da traditrice, se venissi tradita dal mio attuale compagno, prima di qualunque decisione, questo vorrei capire. 
Vorrei che mi spiegasse dove è saltato il benessere con me. E perchè non me ne ha parlato nel momento in cui ha iniziato a percepirlo. 

Certo, questo significa avere a che fare con una persona in ascolto di se stessa.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> No, secondo me pensa di confinare ed identificare, *portando fuori e perciò lontano*. Individuare un comportamento "nemico" che non le appartiene. Definendo i nemici si definisce anche noi stessi.


Eh....ma così non funziona, però...

Definirsi alla luce del nemico, se così lo si vuol chiamare, significa lasciarsi mangiare dai demoni...

In particolare quando il nemico non è neppure quello giusto...

Comprendere l'amante, non serve a comprendere quando il marito ha swittchato da "perchè no" a "perchè sì". 

L'amante è venuta dopo. Non prima.


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh....ma così non funziona, però...  Definirsi alla luce del nemico, se così lo si vuol chiamare, significa lasciarsi mangiare dai demoni...  In particolare quando il nemico non è neppure quello giusto...  Comprendere l'amante, non serve a comprendere quando il marito ha swittchato da "perchè no" a "perchè sì".   L'amante è venuta dopo. Non prima.


 Ciao, si condivido, io davo una risposta alla tua domanda, non alla sua.


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, si condivido, io davo una risposta alla tua domanda, non alla sua.


ciao 

sì, avevo capito....ti ho "usato" per mettere a fuoco un punto che secondo me è fondamentale. 
In quel tuo rispondere hai sottolineato una cosa fondamentale....quella del nemico esterno. (che ha fra l'altro, fra le sue funzioni quella di compattare le alleanze...)

Quando in realtà, quello che è saltato è il patto di alleanza. 
Il nemico è entrato perchè l'alleato l'ha fatto entrare. E quindi è l'alleato il fulcro.

E la delusione del fatto che chi si credeva alleato non lo è come si credeva lo fosse. 

D'altra parte, solo un alleato può tradire. 
Il nemico non tradisce mai. Anzi...è fedelissimo. 
E questa è una grossa trappola...costruire alleanze sulla base di presenze nemiche significa costruire alleanze fallaci nelle fondamenta. Tolto il nemico...cosa resta? 

EDIT: e se il mio alleato, che ha fatto entrare il nemico, non è capace di comprendere cosa lo ha portato a non proteggere l'alleanza, mi posso ancora fidare di quell'alleato? Come mi può servire un alleato che non sa imparare dall'esperienza ma usa l'esperienza per giustificarsi e mantenere uno status acquisito? 

Torniamo sempre al drago...caspiterina!


----------



## zanna (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma non per forza e non per sempre. Senti tesoro mio, io capisco che tu sia incazzata come una biscia per la situazione, e per quel che può valere questa cosa la rispetto pure. Piccolissimo particolare il tradimento di tuo marito poteva benissimo restare sotto al tappeto per sempre nella misura in cui lui non levava nulla a casa. Non puoi capire quante volte mi capita magari all'apertura di un testamento, di trovare disposizioni in favore di amanti e figli illegittimi. Quello secondo me é intenzione di fare del male. Ma se uno rinuncia a fare il quattordicenne quando invece ne ha magari 50, e gestisce i cazzi suoi senza fare grossi casini e senza far piangere nessuno, io tutto questo biasimo non lo capisco. Ripeto, poi l'incazzatura ci sta. Ma pensare che tu sia così speciale che il tuo dolore sia così speciale che la mera possibilità di farti male avrebbe dovuto impedire ai desideri di tuo marito di prendere corpo, è una chimera tanto comune quanto inutile . Il tuo dolore è speciale solo per te .
> E questo è un assoluto . Se gli altri si rendessero conto di fare del male e quanto fanno del male quando fanno del male, vivremmo nel villaggio dei puffi. Dove al massimo trovi gargamella con scritto io sono il cattivo in fronte, identificabile a chilometri di distanza.
> 
> Il traditore geloso va preso a calci in culo. Senza se e senza ma. Ma quello non perché ci sia una giustizia cosmica in questo, ma perché traditore che fa il geloso scarica addosso a te pure i fantasmi suoi, e questo è un carico troppo grosse da sopportare. Du calci in culo e pedalare.


:up:


----------



## arula (5 Ottobre 2017)




----------



## zanna (5 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> View attachment 13279


Beh " ..... meno fortunati" non è che alla tipa abbia detto tutto 'sto gran c...uore


----------



## spleen (5 Ottobre 2017)

....che cosa pensano le fidanzate quando baciano? (Cit. Alice Visconti)


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

zanna ha detto:


> Beh " ..... meno fortunati" *non è che alla tipa abbia detto tutto 'sto gran c...uore*



...è quel che succede quando si cerca consolazione nei posti sbagliati


----------



## patroclo (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...è quel che succede quando si cerca consolazione nei posti sbagliati


....si a prima vista www.perdonne.com mi sembra solo una gabbia autoreferenziale ....


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tocca sempre a vedere chi. Finchè il marito lo mitizzi e non lo umanizzi (cosa che fai pure tu, al contrario, con il tuo) perchè proietti sull'amante i tuoi fantasmi, campi male. Il tappo serve se ne abbiamo voglia. Se non ne abbiamo voglia non serve.
> capire perchè ne abbiamo o non ne abbiamo voglia invece serve a prescindere,


Guarda che "leggere" il profilo dell'amante invece è illuminante su molte cose.
Delinea anche il livello del nostro partner .In quella scelta agisce senza farsi vedere da te ,e cosa sceglie fa riflettere.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti concentri sul tradimento in sè.
> 
> Io se fossi in te, mi concentrerei invece su quando alla domanda "perchè no?" lui ha iniziato a rispondere "perchè sì".
> 
> ...


La verità è che penso che mio marito non si sia mosso perché qualcosa non andava ma solo perché gli andava... credo non abbia mai pensato alla fedeltà ... in sintesi, probabilmente sono cornuta da sempre ma me ne sono accorta solo ora....


----------



## arula (5 Ottobre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....si a prima vista www.perdonne.com mi sembra solo una gabbia autoreferenziale ....


a me piaceva la frase non il sito


----------



## patroclo (5 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> a me piaceva la frase non il sito


....sarà......personalmente la trovo tristolina......forse perchè non ho mai avuto il mito della verginità.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Guarda che "leggere" il profilo dell'amante invece è illuminante su molte cose.
> Delinea anche il livello del nostro partner .In quella scelta agisce senza farsi vedere da te ,e cosa sceglie fa riflettere.


Ma figurati, tanto il quadro é comunque falsato. Quello che emotivamente è passato in testa a tuo marito che ha l'amante lo sanno solo loro. E tu ci costruisci. Poi per carità, i fatti contano più dei pensieri? Parlando di sentimenti non lo so.


----------



## arula (5 Ottobre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....sarà......personalmente la trovo tristolina......forse perchè non ho mai avuto il mito della verginità.


Lo colleghi a quello? Io no


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> La verità è che penso che mio marito non si sia mosso perché qualcosa non andava ma solo perché gli andava... credo non abbia mai pensato alla fedeltà ... in sintesi, probabilmente sono cornuta da sempre ma me ne sono accorta solo ora....


Quindi tu pensi che semplicemente lui ti abbia mentito su se stesso fin dall'inizio?

Per inizio intendo il momento in cui avete deciso che vi sareste sposati. 

Come mai ti giudichi così male?


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....si a prima vista www.perdonne.com mi sembra solo una gabbia autoreferenziale ....


Uh...non avevo nemmeno guardato il sito, per la verità (e sono piuttosto allergica fra l'altro alle cose "per donne", mi fa venire in mente i panda in riserva )

Io pensavo a Marilyn...mi ha sempre fatto un effetto stranissimo. 

Da giovane la giudicavo, e non capivo neanche bene il perchè, se devo essere sincera. 

Credo, adesso, che fondamentalmente non mi piacesse il modello di "amministratrice delle sue fragilità" che passava attraverso quel che permetteva di vedere e quel che è stata la sua vita. 

L'ho sempre ritenuta una donna triste. Che mi faceva alternativamente tristezza e tenerezza...a seconda. 

Era una randagia...fin dalla nascita...una senza madre...ed è difficile imparare ad essere madri di se stesse, se non hai una madre. 

Mai visto un randagio quando si inizia a dargli il cibo in modo costante? 
Passa sempre un periodo in cui si avventa sul cibo da randagio, riempiendosi il più possibile. Ringhiando e facendo contemporaneamente le fusa...un casino...è entropia allo stato puro un randagio che mangia. 
Ci vuole sempre un sacco di tempo (e a volte il tempo non basta) perchè si convinca che quella ciotola avrà il cibo senza la necessità di strapparlo e ingozzarsi ogni volta che poi non si sa mai....

Lei mi ha sempre dato quell'idea lì...


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quindi tu pensi che semplicemente lui ti abbia mentito su se stesso fin dall'inizio?
> 
> Per inizio intendo il momento in cui avete deciso che vi sareste sposati.
> 
> Come mai ti giudichi così male?


Perché prima di sposarmi ho scoperto che faceva lo scemo con un ‘altra...tipo corteggiamento via sms...  volevo lasciarlo ma poi mi ha convinto che è stato un momento di debolezza superficiale...vedi che sono recidiva?  Avrei dovuto capire già da li...
Il problema è che a vederlo sembra la persona più buona è fantastica del mondo... tutti a dirmi:”che fortunata!”  Tanto che ci ho creduto amch’io...

Per inciso: io non mi giudico male, giudico male lui...


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Perché prima di sposarmi ho scoperto che faceva lo scemo con un ‘altra...tipo corteggiamento via sms...  volevo lasciarlo ma poi mi ha convinto che è stato un momento di debolezza superficiale...*vedi che sono recidiva?  Avrei dovuto capire già da li.*..
> Il problema è che a vederlo sembra la persona più buona è fantastica del mondo... tutti a dirmi:”che fortunata!”  *Tanto che ci ho creduto amch’io*...
> 
> Per inciso: io non mi giudico male, giudico male lui...


Leggi i grassetti....chi stai giudicando?


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Leggi i grassetti....chi stai giudicando?


Pensi sia un giudizio? Secondo me è più che altro una constatazione..


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Pensi sia un giudizio? Secondo me è più che altro una constatazione..


Non penso...leggo. 

ti giudichi (se preferisci, valuti) una recidiva. Ossia una che nonostante avesse visto, è stata tanto credulona da cascarci. 

E per certi versi ti rimproveri di non avere capito, chiedendoti implicitamente una comprensione che non dipende da te ma dall'altro ("avrei dovuto capire")...che è poi, se apri il rimprovero e ci guardi dentro, un mettere in discussione la fiducia nelle tue valutazioni riguardo l'altro. Oltre alla pretesa, nascosta, di saper leggere il futuro. 
Anzichè spostare il focus sul fatto che  è l'altro a non aver condiviso con te. 

Non si può comprendere l'altro. Se l'altro non si espone e non si mostra. 
E' semplicemente impossibile.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non penso...leggo.
> 
> ti giudichi (se preferisci, valuti) una recidiva. Ossia una che nonostante avesse visto, è stata tanto credulona da cascarci.
> 
> ...


Mmhh.. forse hai ragione. 
Allora esagero e ti dico esattamente cosa sento, che rappresenta in fondo in fondo l’essenza del mio malessere: 
Penso che mio marito si sia davvero innamorato e di una più bella più giovane e probabilmente più simpatica di me .. come biasimarlo?  E ha rinunciato all’amante non per me ma per la famiglia... questa è la verità . Ha capito che per continuare deve dire che mi ama tanto...ma nel profondo sento che non è così. 
Seriale? Si.. poco serio? Si. Ci ha fatti soffrire tutti? Si... ma questo non cambia la sostanza...
La mia autostima sotto terra? Si... come potrebbe essere diversamente?


----------



## Dina74 (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti concentri sul tradimento in sè.
> 
> Io se fossi in te, mi concentrerei invece su quando alla domanda "perchè no?" lui ha iniziato a rispondere "perchè sì".
> 
> ...


Tutto questo è fattibile se lui è disposto ad aprirsi. Potrebbe essere una persona che tiene molto al suo "fortino" e non vorrebbe mai condividerlo....

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mmhh.. forse hai ragione.
> Allora esagero e ti dico esattamente cosa sento, che rappresenta in fondo in fondo l’essenza del mio malessere:
> Penso che mio marito si sia davvero innamorato e di una *più bella* *più giovane* *e probabilmente più simpatica di me* .. come biasimarlo?  E ha rinunciato all’amante non per me ma per la famiglia... questa è la verità . Ha capito che per continuare deve dire che mi ama tanto...ma nel profondo sento che non è così.
> Seriale? Si.. poco serio? Si. Ci ha fatti soffrire tutti? Si... ma questo non cambia la sostanza...
> La mia autostima sotto terra? Si... come potrebbe essere diversamente?


...e sono di nuovo valutazioni di te che discendono da scelte che non solo non sono tue. 
Ma neppure sono condizionabili da te. 

Parti da qui. 
Lascia perdere l'altra. 
L'altra, in queste tue condizioni, alternativamente non potrà che essere o una merda o una strafiga. Ma è un distrattore...

Fra l'altro, fuori dai sogni degli unicorni rosa, pure lei, quando si siede sul water e fa la cacca, scoreggia 
E non profuma il bagno di rose, a espletazione finita 
E per merda che possa essere, ha comunque caratteristiche che rendono amabile pure lei. 

Il punto è che tu e tuo marito avevate una alleanza. 
Lui l'ha rotta. E pure malamente. 

Che spiegazioni ha dato di questo? 

E più che altro, è in grado di motivare le sue azioni? 

Quali sono i motivi che hanno determinato la sua scelta? 

Non il tradimento. Quello viene dopo. 

Quali sono stati i motivi che a forza di essere accumulati l'hanno portato a farsi viaggi alla ricerca di sa lui cosa (di cosa?) senza dirti nulla. E senza neppure riuscire però a tenertelo nascosto. 

Se un alleato rompe l'alleanza, e poi chiede di ricostituirla, cosa offre per farlo? 

Questo sarebbe quello che chiederei io. 
Anche per nutrire la mia autostima. 

Che se è l'altra ad essere motivo, ok, sei un coglione. 
Ma a quel punto non è lui a scegliere la famiglia. La scelgo io. E che ne abbia cura con tutti i crismi. 

E nel frattempo inizio pure a capire se io lo voglio o no un coglione che si fa portare a spasso dal cazzo. 
E prova pure a raccontarmi la storiella dell'ammmore.  

SE invece è in grado di motivare, spiegare, cercare insieme allora potrei di nuovo iniziare a valutarlo. 

Ma lo valuterei. E non nasconderei il farlo. 
Anzi, lo dichiarerei proprio. 

Da adesso in avanti sei in prova. E in valutazione. 

E mica sul fatto che trombi in giro. Facile così. 

Sei in valutazione su CHI SEI.

E se non sei degno di me. Fuori dalle palle, appena possibile, tenendo conto della situazione materiale. 

Certo è che...cosa significa PER TE che lui sia degno di te? 
(che prima di tutto il resto, è questa la domanda che secondo me fa la differenza. Anche per la tua autostima). 

La tua autostima la massacri se ti metti nella posizione di colei che deve competere per. 

Nessuno compete per niente e nessuno. 
Ognuno decide dove stare e paga il suo prezzo per farlo. 

Questo secondo me, almeno. 

Quale è il tuo prezzo? 
Ti starai mica svendendo, vero?


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> di una più bella più giovane e probabilmente più simpatica di me


 magari semplicemente scopa meglio. No?


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Tutto questo è fattibile se lui è disposto ad aprirsi. *Potrebbe essere una persona che tiene molto al suo "fortino" e non vorrebbe mai condividerlo..*..
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


Certo. E' una sua scelta. 

Ogni scelta è libera. Ma comporta l'assumersi la responsabilità di quella scelta e quel che ne discende. 

Dipende poi chi c'è dall'altra parte. 

Io la valuterei una persona che mi chiede di ricostituire una alleanza che non ha protetto ma che non mette niente sul piatto. Apertamente. 

Io ho un prezzo. E pretendo sia pagato. 
Se non paghi, beh...non ne vali la pena. 

Che non necessariamente significa che ti lascio. 
Se mi servi materialmente, e la famiglia è un qualcosa che ha necessità materiali, TI CONCEDO di stare. 

Ma l'alleanza a quel punto è ridimensionata. Nelle sue esternazioni e nelle sue funzioni.


----------



## Dina74 (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo. E' una sua scelta.
> 
> Ogni scelta è libera. Ma comporta l'assumersi la responsabilità di quella scelta e quel che ne discende.
> 
> ...


Esatto...

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Esatto...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


Il difficile è il prezzo...il proprio prezzo. 

Secondo me. 

Il resto è solo una conseguenza.


----------



## Dina74 (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il difficile è il prezzo...il proprio prezzo.
> 
> Secondo me.
> 
> Il resto è solo una conseguenza.


Esatto anche questo...succede ( a me spesso) che si spara alto e poi si va al ribasso

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Il difficile è il prezzo...il proprio prezzo.
> 
> Secondo me.
> 
> Il resto è solo una conseguenza.


E se spari troppo alto?


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Esatto anche questo...succede ( a me spesso) che si spara alto e poi si va al ribasso
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


Come mai vai al ribasso?


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E se spari troppo alto?


Pago. 

Ma non è che sparo a caso. O sulla spinta delle immagini di potenza di me. E neanche sulla spinta delle paure. 
Men che meno dei desideri (di me). 

Quel che chiedo, è dimostrabile nel suo valore nei fatti. 
Se nei fatti il mio valore non corrisponde, sono la prima a mettermi in discussione. 

E mica per imbarazzo o vergogna...l'altro passa in secondo piano. Se ho sbagliato il mio prezzo, è il rapporto con me stessa che ha necessità di Cura. 

Il mio prezzo non è mica dedicato agli altri. E' dedicato a me e al mio percorso con me.

Ed in ogni caso, mica che se l'altro non può pagare, è necessariamente detto che sono io ad aver sparato alto...


----------



## ipazia (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E se spari troppo alto?


Ti racconto una cosa 

Alla fine della relazione col mio ex, quando ancora provavo a spiegargli chi ero, cosa desideravo, cosa mi mancava, mentre ancora provavo a cercare insieme, lui mi aveva detto che mi era scoppiata una bomba in testa. Che cercavo la luna. E che non avrei mai trovato quello che desideravo. 

Perchè quello che desideravo non esisteva. Era una chimera. 

E ti assicuro che per un periodo ci ho pure creduto. Che avesse ragione lui intendo. 

Ma giù, a livello di utero...continuava a stridere. 
Non mi dava tregua. Era una cosa profondissima, che sembrava salisse e arrivasse da veramente lontano. 

Quando ho deciso di rassegnarmi al fatto che quello che chiedevo era il prezzo onesto per me, quello stridere si è quietato. 
Non sto a raccontare come il mio corpo ha reagito, perchè la storia sarebbe davvero troppo lunga. 

(adesso so che non era rassegnazione, ma accettazione di me).

Ma ricordo chiaramente quello scatto. Quella che adesso chiamo fedeltà a me stessa. Che mi fa tenere la testa alta anche quando mi riconosco debole, fragile, tremante, spaventata, sbagliata pure, di fronte all'immensità della vita. 

Era stato come se scendesse la pace. Come vederci meglio. 
E non avevo bisogno di pensare a cosa fare e come farlo. 

Bastava farlo. 

ecco...erano anni che non sentivo quella cosa in me. E quando l'ho sentita ero tristissima, nostalgica, rotta, dolorante, delusa, spezzettata, sporca...sconfitta anche per certi versi. 
Eppure..ero Io. 

E mi veniva da piangere e contemporaneamente da ridere. Ero semplicemente Viva. E ero Io. 

Quella sensazione è il mio prezzo. E dubito di sparare alto. Quando la pretendo in e da me. E per me. 
Perchè senza quella sensazione ero diventata una zombie. Che camminava in mezzo alle ombre. Ero grigia. 

Non c'è nulla e nessuno che valga quella sensazione. Di respirare libera.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti racconto una cosa
> 
> Alla fine della relazione col mio ex, quando ancora provavo a spiegargli chi ero, cosa desideravo, cosa mi mancava, mentre ancora provavo a cercare insieme, lui mi aveva detto che mi era scoppiata una bomba in testa. Che cercavo la luna. E che non avrei mai trovato quello che desideravo.
> 
> ...


Non trovo un granché sensato chiedere questo agli altri. Anche perché questo tipo di epifania, Per dirla con joyce, normalmente chi te la da te la dà in base a spunti assolutamente involontaria. Frasi, sensazioni, ragionamenti, che semplicemente ti aprono dei pop-up nel cervello spesso senza nemmeno bisogno dell'intervento attivo dell'interlocutore. Alla fine la partita giocata in questi termini è un solitario.


----------



## mistral (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma figurati, tanto il quadro é comunque falsato. Quello che emotivamente è passato in testa a tuo marito che ha l'amante lo sanno solo loro. E tu ci costruisci. Poi per carità, i fatti contano più dei pensieri? Parlando di sentimenti non lo so.


Ovvio,mio marito non sa cosa sia passato e cosa passa nella mia mente idem io.Mica solo i traditori hanno pensieri intimi.
Ma osservare  non visti,le scelte dell'altro è interessante,fa cadere anche le braccia ma interessante.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mmhh.. forse hai ragione.
> Allora esagero e ti dico esattamente cosa sento, che rappresenta in fondo in fondo l’essenza del mio malessere:
> Penso che mio marito si sia davvero innamorato e di una più bella più giovane e probabilmente più simpatica di me .. come biasimarlo?  E ha rinunciato all’amante non per me ma per la famiglia... questa è la verità . Ha capito che per continuare deve dire che mi ama tanto...ma nel profondo sento che non è così.
> Seriale? Si.. poco serio? Si. Ci ha fatti soffrire tutti? Si... ma questo non cambia la sostanza...
> La mia autostima sotto terra? Si... come potrebbe essere diversamente?


A me fai un po' impressione.
Già il sentirti in competizione con una già espulsa mi pare strano.
Ma ancora più strano è il piano su cui ti senti in competizione.
Come se quello che tu rappresenti, sì ANCHE la famiglia, ma tutto il condiviso e la libertà con cui vi siete scelti con amore e entusiasmo non contassero nulla.
Per me, al contrario,  era invece proprio impensabile che gli potesse solo passare per la testa di mettere a confronto tutto questo con una persona estranea.
Sono certamente strana anch'io, ma forse tu di più.
Oppure lui ha una personalità narcisistica-manipolatoria e ha coltivato la tua insicurezza giorno per giorno.
http://sesso.blogautore.espresso.re...-atto-violento-il-gaslighting/comment-page-1/


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...e sono di nuovo valutazioni di te che discendono da scelte che non solo non sono tue.
> Ma neppure sono condizionabili da te.
> 
> Parti da qui.
> ...


Mi piace la tua analisi...
Grazie

Per rispondere a un po’ delle tue domande. Mi ha detto che si è sentito solo e ha sbagliato... dice che ci eravamo allontanati..e che avevamo poca intimità  (coi bimbi piccoli è così vicini succede) ...
ha capito che è in prova e mi ha giurato che mi dimostrerà ogni giorno della sua vita (che paroloni) che ci tiene a me...
di fatto lui è in prova...e lo sa.. gliel’ho detto... 
cosa voglio da lui? 
Semplicemente voglio sentirmi amata davvero... 
in termini puramente oggettivi ora è 1000 volte tutto meglio di prima.. con me e con i bimbi...  se non Ci fosse il famoso tarlo del fatto che non mi fidi di lui..


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> magari semplicemente scopa meglio. No?


Traendo ispirazione da Razzi : “questo no credo..”


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me fai un po' impressione.
> Già il sentirti in competizione con una già espulsa mi pare strano.
> Ma ancora più strano è il piano su cui ti senti in competizione.
> Come se quello che tu rappresenti, sì ANCHE la famiglia, ma tutto il condiviso e la libertà con cui vi siete scelti con amore e entusiasmo non contassero nulla.
> ...


No..non è un manipolatore.... è solo un pallaro 
Grazie Brunetta.. mi stai facendo riflettere


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo. E' una sua scelta.
> 
> Ogni scelta è libera. Ma comporta l'assumersi la responsabilità di quella scelta e quel che ne discende.
> 
> ...


Sono d’accordo, si...


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non trovo un granché sensato chiedere questo agli altri. Anche perché questo tipo di epifania, Per dirla con joyce, normalmente chi te la da te la dà in base a spunti assolutamente involontaria. Frasi, sensazioni, ragionamenti, che semplicemente ti aprono dei pop-up nel cervello spesso senza nemmeno bisogno dell'intervento attivo dell'interlocutore. Alla fine la partita giocata in questi termini è un solitario.


Mi devo esprimere veramente con poca chiarezza 

Quella sensazione non viene, e non può venire, da nessun altro se non se stessi. 

Non può essere data e non può essere tolta perchè riguarda la Casa interiore. La relazione con se stessi. 

Quando parlo di prezzo, e mi riferisco a quella sensazione, io non mi riferisco a quello che l'altro mi può dare. 
Quello viene semmai dopo. 
Io mi riferisco a quello che l'altro sa sostenere dell'esposizione piena di me. 
E l'esposizione di me piena, intera, deriva dal fluire di quella sensazione di appartenenza a me. 

Chi è degno di me, sostiene. E non solo sostiene. Ma anche ne sa godere. (apertamente) 
Il dare che mi interessa è la stessa esposizione a me. Che non solo so sostenere. Ma anche so godere. (apertamente).
(nella gioa e nel dolore, nel bene e nel male, in salute e in malattia. cit).

Chi non lo sa fare, non può pagare il prezzo di me. 
E se io non lo so fare, non posso pagare il prezzo. 

E questo non definisce una gerarchia (che sia di economia delle emozioni, dei sentimenti) e nemmeno una distribuzione del potere. 

Definisce una somiglianza e una vicinanza. E la possibilità concreta di compenetrazione. 
A me interessa spogliare l'altro da me e vedere che resta. 
E viceversa mi interessa che l'altro lo faccia con me. E stia a guardare cosa resta. 

E' ovviamente un solitario, non totalmente, ma anche. In alternanza all'insieme. 
Serve tornare a Casa ogni tanto. E' vitale. (pena il rincorrersi la coda, preda dell'eccitazione). 
E Casa non è in nessun altro posto che al proprio posto in se stessi. Fedeli a se stessi. 

Non esiste condivisione se non ci sono individui che decidono di condividere ognuno un qualcosa che è solo di se stesso prima di essere messo in mezzo. E' questo che rende preziosa, più o meno, la condivisione. Che ne stabilisce il valore. E il ne vale la pena. 
Cosa si mette in DIVISIONE CON se non si ha nulla di proprio da dividere e un Uno che CONdivide con un altro Uno e reciprocamente? 

Io sono sempre stata fuori, Arci, dalle dinamiche del sogno della famiglia, del matrimonio, ho una prospettiva, me ne rendo sempre più conto, di una che ha vissuto relazioni su piani diversi da quello del raggiungimento di un contratto comune. Non ho mai inseguito il sogno della stabilità. 

Io ho sempre desiderato un compagno (colui con cui condividere il viaggio, il desco e il riparo) e non ho mai desiderato un marito. 

Quindi mi rendo conto che probabilmente parto da assunti ed esperienze lontane da chi, in un modo o nell'altro, ha creduto in quel sogno. 

Ma tant'è...anche questo è parte del prezzo dell'avere a che fare con me.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mi piace la tua analisi...
> Grazie
> 
> Per rispondere a un po’ delle tue domande. Mi ha detto che si è sentito solo e ha sbagliato... dice che ci eravamo allontanati..e che avevamo poca intimità  (coi bimbi piccoli è così vicini succede) ...
> ...


Prego, spero ti possa anche essere utile 

Più sono le prospettive da cui si riesce a guardare un evento, più si aumenta la possibilità di cogliere l'evento nella sua complessità

Cosa significa amata davvero? 

La fiducia è una cosa complessa...io sono piuttosto convinta che la fiducia nell'altro dipenda dalla fiducia che si ha in se stesse. 
L'altro semmai può essere un contributore o un detrattore di quella fiducia in sè, nelle proprie valutazioni, ma non molto di più. 

La base è però la fiducia in sè. Che è fatta anche della comprensione dei propri bisogni, dei propri desideri, delle proprie fragilità, delle proprie risorse. L'affetto con cui ci si abbraccia prima di chiudere gli occhi la sera. 

L'altro viene dopo. 

Forse prima della fiducia in lui, potresti rivolgerti a te e all'affetto che provi per te stessa. E a quello dedicarti. 
Starà a lui dimostrare di essere capace di penetrarti. Nei dovuti tempi e nei dovuti modi. A fatti e non a parole. Confermando giorno per giorno e non solo sulla spinta dell'adrenalina della riconquista. La pazienza. 

Penetrarti per davvero. 
E non solo col cazzo...con quello sono buoni tutti


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Traendo ispirazione da Razzi : “questo no credo..”


Ok.  questo spiegherebbe perché tuo marito è tornato molto più della famiglia


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi devo esprimere veramente con poca chiarezza
> 
> Quella sensazione non viene, e non può venire, da nessun altro se non se stessi.
> 
> ...


Non sono sogni. Sono obiettivi. Ma ok.


----------



## Blaise53 (6 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> magari semplicemente scopa meglio. No?


Magari lui è del tipo: ogni buco è purtuso e ogni purtuso va chiuso,


----------



## patroclo (6 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Lo colleghi a quello? Io no


...forse avrei dovuto metterlo tra virgolette, non intendevo "verginità" fisica anche se molti la includerebbero



ipazia ha detto:


> Uh...non avevo nemmeno guardato il sito, per la verità (e sono piuttosto allergica fra l'altro alle cose "per donne", mi fa venire in mente i panda in riserva )
> 
> Io pensavo a Marilyn...mi ha sempre fatto un effetto stranissimo.
> 
> ...


....condivido, non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Magari lui è del tipo: ogni buco è purtuso e ogni purtuso va chiuso,


Preferisco "in tempi di carestia ogni buco è trincea" comunque il discorso era fatto sulla comparazione tra moglie vecchia e amante giovane. Meglio la moglie che scopa bene che l'amante giovane pezzo di legno.
Se lui è tornato probabilmente questo punto non deve essere secondario.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Uh...non avevo nemmeno guardato il sito, per la verità (e sono piuttosto allergica fra l'altro alle cose "per donne", mi fa venire in mente i panda in riserva )
> 
> Io pensavo a Marilyn...mi ha sempre fatto un effetto stranissimo.
> 
> ...


 sempre adorato come scopano le gatte randagie


----------



## arula (6 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mmhh.. forse hai ragione.
> Allora esagero e ti dico esattamente cosa sento, che rappresenta in fondo in fondo l’essenza del mio malessere:
> Penso che mio marito si sia davvero innamorato e di una più bella più  giovane e probabilmente più simpatica di me .. come biasimarlo? * E ha rinunciato all’amante non per me ma per la famiglia.*.. questa è la verità . Ha capito che per continuare deve dire che mi ama tanto...*ma nel profondo sento che non è così. *
> Seriale? Si.. poco serio? Si. Ci ha fatti soffrire tutti? Si... ma questo non cambia la sostanza...
> *La mia autostima sotto terra? Si..*. come potrebbe essere diversamente?


Posso dirti una cosa? anche io ho paura che nel soppeso del tutto stia  con me non per me ma per il tutto, ma non è forse che il tutto abbiamo  contribuito a crearlo noi? non è forse che nel tutto ci siamo noi? non è  forse che quei figli li hai fatti te? il fatto che ami figli non è  anche che ama te?

si è innamorato di un altra? ammesso e non concesso e quindi? ha deciso di stare con te, vivitela tutta. 
Per il lutto è giustificabile se vi lasciate, ma non lo avete ancora fatto.

Tu devi avere stima di te, per quel che sei, per quel che hai costruito, per quel che stai tutt'ora facendo...
se lui manda tutto a puttane non sei te, ma lui... se pensa alla famiglia deve inevitabilmente pensare anche a te
questa consapevolezza deve muoverti e farti ricostruire.

Se te sei cambiata e se ti piace come sei ora te stai facendo un ottimo  lavoro, te sei una donna una madre una moglie e un punto fermo della  famiglia è lui che dovrebbe correre in salita e un bel po' per  raggiungerti
te non devi avere nessun rimorso hai fatto quel che andava fatto e anche  volentieri perchè così si fa quando si ama e si cresce in una famiglia
lui ancora deve imparare e non sa stare al tuo livello
se mai succedesse altro non dovrai mai rammaricarti di niente 

se decidi di stare con lui lo devi fare completamente come e più di  prima ma non per lui ma per te e non aver rimorsi ti salverà da  qualsiasi tempesta.

un caro saluto


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Ottobre 2017)

arula ha detto:


> Posso dirti una cosa? anche io ho paura che nel soppeso del tutto stia  con me non per me ma per il tutto, ma non è forse che il tutto abbiamo  contribuito a crearlo noi? non è forse che nel tutto ci siamo noi? non è  forse che quei figli li hai fatti te? il fatto che ami figli non è  anche che ama te?
> 
> si è innamorato di un altra? ammesso e non concesso e quindi? ha deciso di stare con te, vivitela tutta.
> Per il lutto è giustificabile se vi lasciate, ma non lo avete ancora fatto.
> ...


Grazie arula


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> sempre adorato come scopano le gatte randagie


lo dicono in tanti


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non sono sogni. Sono obiettivi. Ma ok.


Per essere obiettivi concreti, serve star fuori dal sogno. 

Poi se ne può parlare e valutare la realizzabilità dell'obiettivo. 

Ma coi "pè per tera", come si dice da me. (trad. coi piedi per terra).


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ...forse avrei dovuto metterlo tra virgolette, non intendevo "verginità" fisica anche se molti la includerebbero
> 
> 
> 
> ....condivido, non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio


Ti leggo bene in questo ultimo periodo! Sono contenta


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> lo dicono in tanti


Eccicredo


ipazia ha detto:


> Per essere obiettivi concreti, serve star fuori dal sogno.
> 
> Poi se ne può parlare e valutare la realizzabilità dell'obiettivo.
> 
> Ma coi "pè per tera", come si dice da me. (trad. coi piedi per terra).


Sogni e progetti.


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eccicredo
> 
> 
> Sogni e progetti.


Da terra conviene progettare la rotta, se si riesce a farlo destramente, ma quando si è per mare bisogna correre col vento che c’è.
(Alceo)



EDIT: io ai sogni, preferisco il desiderio.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Da terra conviene progettare la rotta, se si riesce a farlo destramente, ma quando si è per mare bisogna correre col vento che c’è.
> (Alceo)
> 
> 
> ...


Il desiderio é rumore di fondo. Brusio costante. Almeno per me.


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il desiderio é rumore di fondo. Brusio costante. Almeno per me.


Spero che il brusio sia avanti e non dietro


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Spero che il brusio sia avanti e non dietro


Un po' da tutte le parti.:sonar:


----------



## Blaise53 (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un po' da tutte le parti.:sonar:


Ecco un altro amatore del dito in culo


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il desiderio é rumore di fondo. Brusio costante. Almeno per me.


Per il desiderio serve ascolto quieto e calmo. 

Fermarsi. 

I sogni, tutto sommato, sono molto più controllabili e razionali. Sicuramente collocabili in contesti rassicuranti. 

A me piace lo sconosciuto, innanzitutto in me...nonostante mi faccia tremare le ginocchia...anzi, molto probabilmente proprio perchè mi fa tremare le ginocchia 

Fin da piccola, sono sempre stata affascinata dai mostri sotto al letto, dalle cantine e dalle soffitte abbandonate...con gli anni ho imparato che non necessariamente serve cercarle fuori di sè, per trovarle...e certe ombre sono assolutamente sensuali ed eccitanti 

Un caro amico mi ha detto, quando sbattevo preda del brusio di fondo, tacitulus taxim...aveva ragione.


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ecco un altro amatore del dito in culo


Sia lode...


----------



## thomas (7 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sto cercando pero' anche di capire cosa provino le amanti e quali siano le bugie che devono subire loro (perché chi mente, mente a tutti).
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Provo a dare una risposta al quesito iniziale.

Temo che la tua considerazione delle (femminile) amanti sia un po' distorta. La amante non è un soggetto debole come vorrebbe l'immaginario collettivo. Si tratta perlopiù di un retaggio del passato, un pensiero "vecchio" di quando le donne non potevano sopravvivere che non un uomo. 

L'amante (femminile) oggi è quella che generalmente ha più potere, anche il potere del mentire.
Non dimentichiamo che questa (amante) può avere a sua volta una famiglia o comunque far parte di una coppia. 

Non è vero che chi mente lo fa con tutti. Quello (o quella) che si comporta in questo modo è un bugiardo patologico. Chi mente per sostenere una situazione che non esisterebbe altrimenti: mente per opportunità. Le più frequenti bugie di questo tipo avvengono all'interno del matrimonio e in assenza di amanti. 

La letteratura sulle (femminile) amanti è una letteratura tendenzialmente di parte. Descrive queste figure come "deboli" e vittime di una situazione più forte di loro. Ma la realtà è diversa, specie nei tempi più moderni. 

Da un punto di vista meramente razionale: la amante è una donna che per spirito evolutivo e/o intelligenza irrazionale: decide semi-inconsciamente di accaparrarsi un maschio non suo. Poco importa se è stato lui a "provarci". La scelta di instaurare una relazione è *sempre* condivisa.
Il fatto che la situazione in cui queste talvolta si catapultino sia più grande di loro è ciò che nella _letteratura_ le fa descrivere come _vittime_, quali non sono. Chiunque facesse una scelta come la loro: finirebbe nella medesima condizione.

E' vero però che molte amanti e molti amanti sono persone che hanno difficoltà a relazionarsi con i partner. In genere si tratta di disturbi affettivi causati da disturbi della personalità più o meno gravi. 
La stessa cosa però si può dire delle coppie sposate in cui uno (o entrambi) *devono* avere rapporti extra per poter convivere in casa. 

E' invece falso che l'amante non possa essere oggetto di vero amore, anche quando questo non è abbastanza forte per staccare lo sposato dalla propria famiglia. 

Ciò è possibile (e persino frequente) per via del *costo* (sia monetario che umano) che può avere una separazione, specie per un uomo. E' vero che spesso *non possono lasciarla* e che non si tratta quindi di una decisione arbitraria quella di far restare l'amante nel ruolo di amante: non c'è altra possibilità. 

E' vero che l'umano per sua natura sceglie la condizione che lo fa star meglio, tuttavia non va mai trascurato l'aspetto della *possibilità* e degli effetti collaterali di un cambiamento.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ecco un altro amatore del dito in culo


 Lascia perdere che non ci riesco. Ogni volta che si avvicinano reagisco Istintivamente e finisco appeso al soffitto tipo gatto contro le tende


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per il desiderio serve ascolto quieto e calmo.
> 
> Fermarsi.
> 
> ...


Ognuno ha il suo Locus Amoenus costruito a propria immagine e somiglianza. Il mio sembra uscito dalle pagine di neuromante. Come quando vai a farti un giretto in barca su una barca che conosci molto bene. Ci sono tutta una serie di suoni con cui la realtà ti comunica che tutto é come dovrebbe essere.
Sul fatto di andarsi a cercare i mostri sotto il letto mi ci ritrovo tantissimo anch'io, Solo che poi devo vincere io.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2017)

thomas ha detto:


> Provo a dare una risposta al quesito iniziale.
> 
> Temo che la tua considerazione delle (femminile) amanti sia un po' distorta. La amante non è un soggetto debole come vorrebbe l'immaginario collettivo. Si tratta perlopiù di un retaggio del passato, un pensiero "vecchio" di quando le donne non potevano sopravvivere che non un uomo.
> 
> ...


:facepalm:


Ovvero come combattere stereotipi a colpi di stereotipi.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ognuno ha il suo Locus Amoenus costruito a propria immagine e somiglianza. Il mio sembra uscito dalle pagine di neuromante. Come quando vai a farti un giretto in barca su una barca che conosci molto bene. Ci sono tutta una serie di suoni con cui la realtà ti comunica che tutto é come dovrebbe essere.
> Sul fatto di andarsi a cercare i mostri sotto il letto mi ci ritrovo tantissimo anch'io, Solo che poi devo vincere io.



E' vero. Io li chiamo paesaggi dell'anima. 
Mi ritrovo nel neuromante...anche se poi io non riesco a fermarmi lì, vado in posti dove l'umano non esiste proprio, oltre la distopia. Ho bisogno della non esistenza. Ma in fondo è esattamente il luogo dove sono nata. Per mia madre. 
E i suoni coincidono coi silenzi. 
E' nel freddo e nel silenzio, che mi ritrovo nei miei paesaggi. I territori in cui anche per me è tutto come desidererei che fosse. Anche se poi so che fuori di lì, non è così. 
Sono mie proiezioni, o giochi, il trovare fuori quel che c'è dentro. Creazioni mie. 

Quanto ai mostri...volevo vincere anche io. Ma quando vincevo, non mi bastava. Ero costantemente insoddisfatta. 
Trovarmi i mostri vinti li rendeva umani...e io mi perdevo e dovevo, devo, ripartire alla ricerca. 
Il gioco aveva preso più spazio dei giocatori. Me compresa. 

Adesso i mostri li Desidero. Per me. E rivolti a Me. 
Dedicati a ME. Per poterli tenere in mano. 

Come il lupo cattivo di cappuccetto rosso...che resta il lupo cattivo e non diventa un cucciolone addomesticato, ma si accuccia ai piedi di cappuccetto e le lecca i piedi. Ringhiando.


----------



## thomas (8 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> Ovvero come combattere stereotipi a colpi di stereotipi.


Se non argomenti non si capisce dove sta l’errore. Non è l’etichetta di stereotipo a rendere falso un fatto


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2017)

thomas ha detto:


> Se non argomenti non si capisce dove sta l’errore. Non è l’etichetta di stereotipo a rendere falso un fatto


No è proprio l'essere una generalizzazione che invalida il tutto.
Non c'è da argomentare.
Se scrivi che tutti i cani (oh dico i cani) sono aggressivi secondo le stesse modalità stai dicendo una cazzata e non si argomenta contro le cazzate.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' vero. Io li chiamo paesaggi dell'anima.
> Mi ritrovo nel neuromante...anche se poi io non riesco a fermarmi lì, vado in posti dove l'umano non esiste proprio, oltre la distopia. Ho bisogno della non esistenza. Ma in fondo è esattamente il luogo dove sono nata. Per mia madre.
> E i suoni coincidono coi silenzi.
> E' nel freddo e nel silenzio, che mi ritrovo nei miei paesaggi. I territori in cui anche per me è tutto come desidererei che fosse. Anche se poi so che fuori di lì, non è così.
> ...


Se si accuccia é perché ti ha riconosciuta mostro suo pari


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se si accuccia é perché ti ha riconosciuta mostro suo pari


Lo credevo anche io...se si accuccia. 

Sto capendo che essere riconosciuta mostro pari riguarda il ringhiare.
Che per me è fondamentale. Più dell'accucciarsi. 

L'accucciarsi dell'altro riguarda la mia paura del mostro. Del mio mostro prima ancora che di quello dell'altro. 
Il suo accucciarsi lo quieta. Almeno per alcuni momenti e in apparenza. E mette me in posizione di dipendenza, però, per certi versi. Per quanto apparentemente io sia la vincitrice.  
Se non si accuccia...io combatto perchè si accucci. Ma dipendo dall'altro, in realtà. E dalle sue provocazioni. 
E mi mette poi in condizione di sentirmi in dovere di proteggere l'altro dal mio mostro. 

Il ringhiare è invece liberatorio. Significa presenza. 
Il mio mostro è Mio.
Il suo è Suo. 

E io non devo preoccuparmi di proteggere nessuno da me. Perchè l'altro lo sa fare da solo. 
E non devo neppure preoccuparmi dei mostri altrui, perchè sono presenti ed esposti. 
A quel punto l'accucciarsi ha un'altra dimensione che riguarda il Riconoscimento e la Condivisione. 
E la Cura reciproca. 
Che prescinde da vincitori e vinti, e riguarda il Desiderarsi. 

Ed è parte del prezzo che ti dicevo.


----------



## thomas (8 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No è proprio l'essere una generalizzazione che invalida il tutto.
> Non c'è da argomentare.
> Se scrivi che tutti i cani (oh dico i cani) sono aggressivi secondo le stesse modalità stai dicendo una cazzata e non si argomenta contro le cazzate.


No, e ti spiego perché (argomentando  ).

Nessuno, io compreso, può dire che tutti i cani sono aggressivi con le stesse modalità. Si può dire però che i cani di un determinato tipo siano aggressivi. Quindi non *"tutti i cani di quel tipo"*, ma semplicemente: *"i cani di quel tipo". 
*E' molto diverso.Detta in altre parole: non parlo di *tutte le amanti*, ma delle amanti in generale. Nessuno può parlare di *tutte* le amanti, perché nessuno le conosce tutte. 

In questo caso la generalizzazione è necessaria ed è esemplificativa. Non si può fare un discorso generale senza generalizzare. Diversamente bisognerebbe parlare del singolo soggetto in questione. Parlare del singolo senza conoscerlo è tendenzialmente sbagliato, specie se questo singolo non può assistere alla discussione e quindi eventualmente difendersi. 


Il mio discorso quindi è relativo alla situazione delle amanti in generale. 
Generalizzare in questi casi è buona educazione, poiché permette di non mettere alla gogna il singolo.
Non ho letto eventuali discussioni precedenti e per il tipo di risposta che davo: non era necessario. 

E' proprio la generalizzazione che *valida *il tutto, perché non parlo di lei amante (che non conosco, come te), ma della situazione generale delle amanti (in cui probabilmente anch'essa si trova, quantomeno in parte). 

Etichettare argomenti come "cazzate" non li rende falsi o meno validi.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo credevo anche io...se si accuccia.
> 
> Sto capendo che essere riconosciuta mostro pari riguarda il ringhiare.
> Che per me è fondamentale. Più dell'accucciarsi.
> ...


Tesoro però perdonami, a me ogni riga che scrivi mi convinci sempre di più che il tuo mondo interiore sia volutamente reso impervio più o meno a chiunque non abbia infinite risorse & infinito tempo da investire per scoprire se c'è davvero la fata in fondo al lago.
 Occhio che se il lago non lo alimenti da fuori diventa una palude.


----------



## ipazia (8 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro però perdonami, a me ogni riga che scrivi mi convinci sempre di più che il tuo mondo interiore sia volutamente reso impervio più o meno a chiunque non abbia infinite risorse & infinito tempo da investire per scoprire se c'è davvero la fata in fondo al lago.
> Occhio che se il lago non lo alimenti da fuori diventa una palude.


Tesoro mi fa ridere....sallo :rotfl::rotfl:

Nessuno mi chiama e mi ha mai chiamato tesoro. Se non la mia amichetta del cuore, ma lei chiama tutti tesoro! 

In effetti però, al netto del tesoro, non hai tutti i torti. 
Infinite risorse e tempo no...troppa attenzione mi soffoca. E mi cade pure la stima dell'altro che mi sembra un perditempo. 

E la fata in fondo al lago non c'è. 

Quanto ad alimentare il lago...hai ragione. 
Lo sto imparando. 

Per quanto ancora mi costi grossa fatica, lasciarmi alimentare. 
Ed è una cosa che concedo solo a chi sa vedere la bellezza della palude. E lo dimostra nei fatti.  
E non perchè dopo la palude c'è il lago fatato. Ma proprio perchè è la palude che piace. 

So che il rischio è rimanere sola...ma sono stata sola in compagnia e preferisco correre il rischio. 
Trovare un cane che si accucci ai piedi, si è sempre a tempo. Io mi sono data fino ai 52 anni. Poi mi rassegno.


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2017)

thomas ha detto:


> Provo a dare una risposta al quesito iniziale.
> 
> Temo che la tua considerazione delle (femminile) amanti sia un po' distorta. La amante non è un soggetto debole come vorrebbe l'immaginario collettivo. Si tratta perlopiù di un retaggio del passato, un pensiero "vecchio" di quando le donne non potevano sopravvivere che non un uomo.
> 
> ...


Secondo me stai buttando nella  "categoria amore" una serie di altre cose che amore non sono. Tipo il "vorrei ma non posso vivere con te".

Curioso poi che il  "costo" per una nuova vita insieme, debba essere pagato maggiormente da un uomo. Come se per una donna ci fossero maggiori "possibilità". Ed è pure strano: perché non spiega come mai, in realtà gli amanti uomini single siano una minoranza.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Tesoro mi fa ridere....sallo :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Nessuno mi chiama e mi ha mai chiamato tesoro. Se non la mia amichetta del cuore, ma lei chiama tutti tesoro!
> 
> ...


Tesoro mio è un'altra feature di cortesia del dettatore vocale di google. Siccome quel marchingegno infernale è impostato per italiano ed inglese, Se non inizio la frase con una parola non fraintendibile, si setta per l'inglese e scrive roba divertentissima quanto inutile.
Lui sulla base delle prime dieci parole parametra tutto il resto di quello che dirò in seguito, un po' come l'utente medio di questo forum.


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio è un'altra feature di cortesia del dettatore vocale di google. Siccome quel marchingegno infernale è impostato per italiano ed inglese, Se non inizio la frase con una parola non fraintendibile, si setta per l'inglese


Cazzo.

Trova qualcos'altro allora per il dettatore, perché in effetti tesoro mio non si può sentire.


----------



## thomas (8 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Secondo me stai buttando nella  "categoria amore" una serie di altre cose che amore non sono. Tipo il "vorrei ma non posso vivere con te".
> 
> Curioso poi che il  "costo" per una nuova vita insieme, debba essere pagato maggiormente da un uomo. Come se per una donna ci fossero maggiori "possibilità".


Hai ragione ho fatto confusione con la categoria "amore", ma è stato volontario.

Si parlava di amanti al femminile e di quale fosse la loro situazione. Per esperienza so che *in genere* le amanti tendono a confondere le due cose (sesso/amore), se non altro a livello teorico/inconscio, perché poi nella pratica agiscono in modo paragonabile agli amanti al maschile.


Il discorso del costo credo sia abbastanza palese. Se parliamo di 30-40 anni fa: la situazione era diversa. Oggi il costo maggiore nella maggioranza dei casi spetta a lui, anche perché a regolare le separazioni abbiamo ancora le leggi di 40 anni fa. Erano leggi che cercavano di proteggere la parte più debole che all'ora era la donna.


Nella categoria "costi" mettiamoci anche la separazione dai figli, oltre che fisica: sentimentale. Persino personalmente ho più di una decina di casi vissuti indirettamente (e uno direttamente) in cui la madre distrugge il rapporto tra padre e figli per vendicarsi della separazione o del fatto che lui avesse l'amante. Anche quando la madre non agisce direttamente: i figli assorbono la cosa per via empatica.

In mancanza di figli e mutui, in termini di costi credo si tenda alla parità. Poi ogni storia è a sé.


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2017)

thomas ha detto:


> Hai ragione ho fatto confusione con la categoria "amore", ma è stato volontario.
> 
> Si parlava di amanti al femminile e di quale fosse la loro situazione. Per esperienza so che *in genere* le amanti tendono a confondere le due cose (sesso/amore), se non altro a livello teorico/inconscio, perché poi nella pratica agiscono in modo paragonabile agli amanti al maschile.
> 
> ...


Boh. Se si confonde l'amore con il sesso, per me, alla base, c'è una comunicazione sbagliata. E la comunicazione la si fa in due. Fermo restando che se malgrado la comunicazione corretta una delle parti e' sorda, allora il discorso che fai tu per me ci può stare.

Sui costi, sulle leggi etc etc direi che le cose non stanno esattamente come credi tu: cioè, secondo te è più facile per una donna con figli  (ovviamente responsabile per quei figli) rifarsi una convivenza con l'amante? Boh.

Io proprio questo ragionamento in termini di maggiore o minore "possibilità" di genere non riesco a farlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Se si confonde l'amore con il sesso, per me, alla base, c'è una comunicazione sbagliata. E la comunicazione la si fa in due. Fermo restando che se malgrado la comunicazione corretta una delle parti e' sorda, allora il discorso che fai tu per me ci può stare.
> 
> Sui costi, sulle leggi etc etc direi che le cose non stanno esattamente come credi tu: cioè, secondo te è più facile per una donna con figli  (ovviamente responsabile per quei figli) rifarsi una convivenza con l'amante? Boh.
> 
> Io proprio questo ragionamento in termini di maggiore o minore "possibilità" di genere non riesco a farlo.


Cielo vai al sud, vedi come viene facile riparametrare tutto.


----------



## Foglia (8 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cielo vai al sud, vedi come viene facile riparametrare tutto.


La mentalità e' fuorviante  

Perché poi non spiega come nei fatti la categoria degli "innamuratielli" coinvolge sia le donne che gli uomini. Perché il vizio di ammantare tutto sotto la coperta dell'amore è usato e abusato sia per dire  "mi piacerebbe tanto ma non posso vivere con te", sia per dire  "soffro come un cane ma non riesco a lasciarti".

E' un inganno, appunto un tradimento che  (quando ovviamente non propinato come balla per fare stare buono l'altro) si perpetua principalmente in danno a se stessi.

Quali costi e quale amore? E' una relazione come ce ne sono tante altre, quella degli amanti  

E come tutte le relazioni ha le sue peculiarità e le sue regole.


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> La mentalità e' fuorviante
> 
> Perché poi non spiega come nei fatti la categoria degli "innamuratielli" coinvolge sia le donne che gli uomini. Perché il vizio di ammantare tutto sotto la coperta dell'amore è usato e abusato sia per dire  "mi piacerebbe tanto ma non posso vivere con te", sia per dire  "soffro come un cane ma non riesco a lasciarti".
> 
> ...


È un relazione come ce ne stanno tante altre, però è una relazione tecnicamente anti-sistema. È che troppa gente si sente Robin Hood quando in realtà Ah la calzamaglia bucata.


----------



## thomas (9 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. Se si confonde l'amore con il sesso, per me, alla base, c'è una comunicazione sbagliata. E la comunicazione la si fa in due. Fermo restando che se malgrado la comunicazione corretta una delle parti e' sorda, allora il discorso che fai tu per me ci può stare.
> 
> Sui costi, sulle leggi etc etc direi che le cose non stanno esattamente come credi tu: cioè, secondo te è più facile per una donna con figli  (ovviamente responsabile per quei figli) rifarsi una convivenza con l'amante? Boh.
> 
> Io proprio questo ragionamento in termini di maggiore o minore "possibilità" di genere non riesco a farlo.


La comunicazione spesso è volontariamente scorretta. In molte di queste relazioni la amante non sarebbe tale se non si sentisse dire parole d’amore. È questo a prescindere dal fatto che poi lei ami a sua volta o meno. Quello amoroso è un contenitore spesso necessario per tenere pulita la coscienza emotiva. 

Riguardo alla questione “rifarsi una famiglia”:  concordo sul fatto che vada considerato come un “costo”, ma è a carico di entrambi. 

Lui da povero faticherà ad avere relazioni di sesso, lei con i figli faticherà ad avere una relazione amorosa. Paradossalmente farebbero meno fatica ad ottenere quel che non vorrebbero. 

In ogni caso da che mondo: se ti levano soldi, figli, casa e dignità.. una vita non te la rifai. Più semplice vivere è per chi resta “tutelato”, anche solo finanziariamente. 

Non è una notizia nuova quella degli ex mariti/compagni padri ridotti all’osso. 

Le statistiche parlano anche di suicidi oltre i livelli di guardia (in tutto il mondo occidentale e non solo). Solo che non fanno notizia e non se ne parla. 




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (9 Ottobre 2017)

thomas ha detto:


> La comunicazione spesso è volontariamente scorretta. In molte di queste relazioni la amante non sarebbe tale se non si sentisse dire parole d’amore. È questo a prescindere dal fatto che poi lei ami a sua volta o meno. Quello amoroso è un contenitore spesso necessario per tenere pulita la coscienza emotiva. Riguardo alla questione “rifarsi una famiglia”:  concordo sul fatto che vada considerato come un “costo”, ma è a carico di entrambi. Lui da povero faticherà ad avere relazioni di sesso, lei con i figli faticherà ad avere una relazione amorosa. Paradossalmente farebbero meno fatica ad ottenere quel che non vorrebbero. In ogni caso da che mondo: se ti levano soldi, figli, casa e dignità.. una vita non te la rifai. Più semplice vivere è per chi resta “tutelato”, anche solo finanziariamente. Non è una notizia nuova quella degli ex mariti/compagni padri ridotti all’osso. Le statistiche parlano anche di suicidi oltre i livelli di guardia (in tutto il mondo occidentale e non solo). Solo che non fanno notizia e non se ne parla. Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Vedi però, quando tu dici che spesso la comunicazione e' volontariamente scorretta, non tieni poi conto che la comunicazione e' bidirezionale. E' come se tu dessi per scontato che questa comunicazione si ferma alla e per la donna amante. Tra l'altro, da quanto mi risulta, la più parte degli amanti sono ENTRAMBI già impegnati. La storia dell'amore quale "lavatoio" della coscienza, se c'è, molto spesso e' ad uso e consumo di entrambi. Che se io sono single non ho necessità di lavare la coscienza, al limite questa e' una necessità dell'altra parte. Vado per logica. Non vedo  (ripeto) tutta questa differenza di genere, nell'abusare della parola amore. Ne' tutte queste donne che  (come invece sostieni tu) sono oggetto di questo amore, sia pure compresso dalla necessità di non separarsi.Quanto poi ancora ai costi: temo che tu stia esasperando una visione di parte. (quella maschile) che non risponde al vero. Io tutte queste donne che vivono  "col culo al caldo" alle spalle di mariti sulla soglia della povertà non le vedo. Vero e', invece, che separarsi non è un affare  "da poveri", ma vale per entrambi. E ne trovi riscontro anche nella casalinga che deve rimboccarsi le maniche, perché con 300 euro di contributo mensile al mantenimento del figlio non ci paga manco l'asilo. Tanto per dire. Basta fare una semplice media dell'ammontare degli assegni mensili che vengono pattuiti o liquidati nei vari nostri tribunali a carico del coniuge presso cui non è stabilito il collocamento prevalente per rendersene conto. E per una donna trovare un lavoro compatibile con un figlio piccolo non è tanto semplice. A voler parlare di costi.Sulla frequentazione dei figli da parte del genitore non prevalentemente collocatario hai ragione: e' un  "costo" che generalmente paga più il padre. E posso capire che uno non si separi per non doverlo pagare. E quando capita che i figli diventano il motivo per cui non si scappa con l'amante direi che a maggior ragione l'amore deve stare di casa da un'altra parte.


----------



## patroclo (9 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ti leggo bene in questo ultimo periodo! Sono contenta


----------



## flower7700 (9 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> *Mi ha detto che si è sentito solo e ha sbagliato... dice che ci eravamo allontanati..e che avevamo poca intimità*  (coi bimbi piccoli è così vicini succede) ...
> ha capito che è in prova e mi ha giurato che mi dimostrerà ogni giorno della sua vita (che paroloni) che ci tiene a me...
> di fatto lui è in prova...e lo sa.. gliel’ho detto...
> cosa voglio da lui?
> ...


Ciao, lui ti ha dato la colpa del suo tradimento! Ti rendi conto? Non ha preso la sua responsabilità per il traditore che è, la colpa era tua. Un uomo innamorato e fedele te ne avrebbe parlato richiedendo più attenzione. Lo ha mai fatto? Prima cosa che devi chiederti e darti una risposta sincera. 

Se vuoi sentirti amata non devi cercare amore dove non ce n'è. Lui è un egoista paraculo. Ti farà credere che tu sei l'unica della sua vita ma chi ti dice che in fondo non lo farà ancora? Appena tu ti sarai fidata di nuovo? 
Se una voce dentro di te dice di "non fidarti" ascoltata. 

Un uomo che ama non tradisce. Se tradisce non ama, l'unica persona che ama è sè stesso.. e per salvarsi la sua vita ora farebbe e direbbe qualsiasi cosa. 

Hai mai parlato con la sua amante? Hai mai chiesto chi dei due ha iniziato la relazione? Le hai mai chiesto cosa diceva della sua situazione famigliare per poter andare a letto con lei? Mi rendo conto che ti fa male pensare a queste cose ma io ho visto come si comporta un uomo dall'altra parte, cosa dice all'amante per tenerla buona, per convincerla a continuare. 
A me diceva che io non dovevo sentirmi in colpa perché lui in colpa non si sentiva, e non rinunciava a quello che gli piaceva "per nessuno!". Egoismo puro. Poi durante la relazione (2 anni) sempre a dirmi che lui non sarebbe scappato, sempre a controllarmi ogni giorno con messaggi, parlava del futuro in maniera che faceva intendere che voleva separarsi dalla moglie (anche se non sapeva come e quando), faceva la vittima, l'incompreso della situazione, mi cercava sempre lui e se non rispondevo insisteva, insomma è stato lui a fare tutto. 
Scommetto che se oggi potessi parlare con la moglie troverei sicuramente una moglie trascurata, incazzata e presa per i fondelli. Lui era il manipolatore che voleva quello che gli piaceva, e se ne fregava dei sentimenti altrui.


----------



## arula (9 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, lui ti ha dato la colpa del suo tradimento! Ti rendi conto? Non ha preso la sua responsabilità per il traditore che è, la colpa era tua. Un uomo innamorato e fedele te ne avrebbe parlato richiedendo più attenzione. Lo ha mai fatto? Prima cosa che devi chiederti e darti una risposta sincera.
> 
> *Se vuoi sentirti amata non devi cercare amore dove non ce n'è. *Lui è un egoista paraculo. Ti farà credere che tu sei l'unica della sua vita ma chi ti dice che in fondo non lo farà ancora? Appena tu ti sarai fidata di nuovo?
> Se una voce dentro di te dice di "non fidarti" ascoltata.
> ...


L'hai scritto per te o per lei? 

A che serve ragionare sull'amante?
l'amante non è la sua famiglia, non è lei e non è lui? mi spiace dirtelo cara ma l'amante non conta proprio niente nella sua vita.

quello che conta semmai è capire se stessa e lui, gli altri sono gli altri non sono cazzi che la riguardano.

Se fosse più vecchia più giovane più bella o più brutta più intelligente più scema non conta proprio niente...
l'amante è il nulla cosmico se così non fosse stai espressamente giustificando la vendetta perchè se dai così tanta considerazione dell'amante stai ammettendo di fatto che ha influenzato qualcosa e quindi ne ha anche le colpe, ma in ogni caso perchè ragionare di qualcosa su cui non si può avere influenza?

Non ti curar di loro ma guarda e passa.


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> cosa diceva della sua situazione famigliare per poter andare a letto con lei?


Mamma mia che tristezza.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mamma mia che tristezza.


Quoto
Mi fa anche tristezza l'amante che fa domande sulla situazione familiare oltre a lui che ne parla


----------



## Arcistufo (9 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Mi fa anche tristezza l'amante che fa domande sulla situazione familiare oltre a lui che ne parla


È un gioco delle parti. Per inciso il tipo di tarantella che a me fa scattare l'impulso irresistibile alla fuga


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> È un gioco delle parti. Per inciso il tipo di tarantella che a me fa scattare l'impulso irresistibile alla fuga


Secondo me a qualunque persona "normale".


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Ciao, lui ti ha dato la colpa del suo tradimento! Ti rendi conto? Non ha preso la sua responsabilità per il traditore che è, la colpa era tua. Un uomo innamorato e fedele te ne avrebbe parlato richiedendo più attenzione. Lo ha mai fatto? Prima cosa che devi chiederti e darti una risposta sincera.
> 
> Se vuoi sentirti amata non devi cercare amore dove non ce n'è. Lui è un egoista paraculo. Ti farà credere che tu sei l'unica della sua vita ma chi ti dice che in fondo non lo farà ancora? Appena tu ti sarai fidata di nuovo?
> Se una voce dentro di te dice di "non fidarti" ascoltata.
> ...


Ciao Flower, ho letto la tua storia e vorrei fare una premessa. Non ho nessuna recriminazione da fare all’ex (spero) amante di mio marito. Non è colpa sua..anche se mi fa pena (non un senso dispregiativo ma proprio empirico).
Ho letto cosa lei gli scriveva:”mi sono innamorata...voglio passare con te il resto della vita...” ...ma ho letto anche che lui le ha sempre detto che non avrebbero avuto futuro. Non le ha fatto promesse... lei probabilmente ha continuato a sperare che col tempo avrebbe cambiato idea...tanto è vero che quando lui le ha detto che avrebbero troncato, lei ha risposto:  “troviamo una soluzione...non ti ho mai chiesto di lasciare la tua famiglia....come farai a gestire la mia totale assenza..”.. e cose così..” In sintesi: uno zerbino pure presuntuoso...”
A parte quello,  non mi ha dato la colpa del tradimento...ha detto che si è sentito solo, ed era vero...come mi sentivo sola anch’io...(anche se non ho reagito scopando in giro).
Il dramma per l’amante è che inconsapevolmente la sua presenza ci ha fatto riscoprire quello che come coppia avevamo perso. 
Questo non vuol dire che non pensi che mio marito sia un cazzone (scusa il francese).. e che ne usciremo. Però ci stiamo lavorando. 
Un abbraccio e spero che anche tu superi la tua situazione


Scusa, volevo dire empatico...non empirico


----------



## mistral (10 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Mi fa anche tristezza l'amante che fa domande sulla situazione familiare oltre a lui che ne parla


A parte qualche caso da galateo delle corna,penso che la moltitudine dei traditori non siano solo in cerca di sfoghi sessuali oltre ai quali si parla del tempo e delle mezze stagioni che non esistono più.
Ci si sfoga anche riguardo a quello stronzo del partner o a problemi che si vivono in casa.
L'amante non credo sia per tutti solo un luna park,specie in relazioni che durano mesi o anni.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> A parte qualche caso da galateo delle corna,penso che la moltitudine dei traditori non siano solo in cerca di sfoghi sessuali oltre ai quali si parla del tempo e delle mezze stagioni che non esistono più.
> *Ci si sfoga anche riguardo a quello stronzo del partner o a problemi che si vivono in casa.*
> L'amante non credo sia per tutti solo un luna park,specie in relazioni che durano mesi o anni.


Io se trovo una che si sfoga del legittimo con me la mando a fanculo a tempo zero. Tutti abbiamo i nostri problemi, ma per risolvere i problemi di coppia ci sono gli amici, lo psicologo al limite il barista. Ancora più al limite, il partner. Ma l'amante proprio no


----------



## mistral (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io se trovo una che si sfoga del legittimo con me la mando a fanculo a tempo zero. Tutti abbiamo i nostri problemi, ma per risolvere i problemi di coppia ci sono gli amici, lo psicologo al limite il barista. Ancora più al limite, il partner. Ma l'amante proprio no


Mah,alcuni riescono ad arrivare ad una certa confidenza con l'amante  e voglio sperare che subentri anche amicizia e solidarietà.Altrimenti significa che con quello/a non ci stai bene e reciti una parte tenendo il te per te.Se sto con una persona che mi fa stare bene parlo ANCHE dei miei problemi e posso anche ascoltare consigli.Non capisco il disumanizzare l'amante declassandolo ad oggetto che deve stare in un angolo buono e zitto ed uscire solo al (mio) bisogno.A questo punto non vedo a cosa possa sopperire se non ad un soprammobile o ad un dildo.
Magari con il cassiere dell'ikea che vedo per un paio di sere in un'orgia  ai Parioli ,tutta questa confidenza anche no.


----------



## Mariben (10 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,alcuni riescono ad arrivare ad una certa confidenza con l'amante  e voglio sperare che subentri anche amicizia e solidarietà.Altrimenti significa che con quello/a non ci stai bene e reciti una parte tenendo il te per te.Se sto con una persona che mi fa stare bene parlo ANCHE dei miei problemi e posso anche ascoltare consigli.Non capisco il disumanizzare l'amante declassandolo ad oggetto che deve stare in un angolo buono e zitto ed uscire solo al (mio) bisogno.A questo punto non vedo a cosa possa sopperire se non ad un soprammobile o ad un dildo.
> Magari con il cassiere dell'ikea che vedo per un paio di sere in un'orgia  ai Parioli ,tutta questa confidenza anche no.


Esatto... ma sopratutto sono sempre più convinta che la domanda iniziale non ha senso posta in generale; un pò come chiedere " cosa pensano le mogli o i mariti"?. Avendo acquisito esperienza sul campo potrei pure rispondere, potrei scrivere fiumi di parole sul mio stato d'animo, sui miei dubbi le mie speranze , sulle giornate sospese e sulla gioia e le lacrime che ho versato ma porterei la mia personalissima esperienza mentre , probabilmente seppur accomunata dallo stesso ruolo, la curiosità di occhitristi potrebbe essere soddisfatta solo da UNA amante.
Un piccolo appunto riguardo agli sfoghi del fedifrago però lo devo fare. Solo ora che è separato e che conviviamo da due anni lui si sfoga, raramente, con me della sua situazione matrimoniale e mi racconta anedotti che mi danno un quadro di quanto sia stato infelice, e intrappolato per una serie di motivi, con la moglie e solo ora posso ascoltarlo con la serenità d'animo che non avrei avuto quando ero l'amante. Sarei stata ovviamente di parte nel consigliarlo ma sopratutto avrei perso la stima in un uomo che sparlava,magari  deridendola, della donna che aveva sposato,mentre era a letto ( ma pure in cucina) con me..


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> A parte qualche caso da galateo delle corna,penso che la moltitudine dei traditori non siano solo in cerca di sfoghi sessuali oltre ai quali si parla del tempo e delle mezze stagioni che non esistono più.
> Ci si sfoga anche riguardo a quello stronzo del partner o a problemi che si vivono in casa.
> L'amante non credo sia per tutti solo un luna park,specie in relazioni che durano mesi o anni.


non mi sono mai considerato il Luna Park per nessuno.. Oltre al sesso si possono fare 1000 1000 discorsi. Ma di sicuro non parlo di quanto è stronzo mio marito con con la persona con cui lo sto tradendo. Nella mia scarsa esperienza non mi è mai capitato nemmeno il contrario. E ripeto non ho mai vissuto i rapporti come se fossi al Luna Park


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,alcuni riescono ad arrivare ad una certa confidenza con l'amante  e voglio sperare che subentri anche amicizia e solidarietà.Altrimenti significa che con quello/a non ci stai bene e reciti una parte tenendo il te per te.Se sto con una persona che mi fa stare bene parlo ANCHE dei miei problemi e posso anche ascoltare consigli.Non capisco il disumanizzare l'amante declassandolo ad oggetto che deve stare in un angolo buono e zitto ed uscire solo al (mio) bisogno.A questo punto non vedo a cosa possa sopperire se non ad un soprammobile o ad un dildo.
> Magari con il cassiere dell'ikea che vedo per un paio di sere in un'orgia  ai Parioli ,tutta questa confidenza anche no.


 Certo che parlo dei miei problemi ma. I miei problemi non coinvolgo una terza persona che in quel momento non ho proprio senso coinvolgere. Per cui posso farti una telefonata perché è successo un casino oppure sono incazzata con i miei figli o che ne so. I problemi che può avere  mio marito o la nostra coppia tendenzialmente li lascio fuori. Magari ti racconto che ieri abbiamo litigato perché non ha portato giù la patumiera, questo si
Sicuramebte non sminuisco mio marito davanti all'uomo con cui vado a letto.
Non so se questo sia giusto o no a me sembra il comportamento in una situazione scorretta, di correttezza


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Esatto... ma sopratutto sono sempre più convinta che la domanda iniziale non ha senso posta in generale; un pò come chiedere " cosa pensano le mogli o i mariti"?. Avendo acquisito esperienza sul campo potrei pure rispondere, potrei scrivere fiumi di parole sul mio stato d'animo, sui miei dubbi le mie speranze , sulle giornate sospese e sulla gioia e le lacrime che ho versato ma porterei la mia personalissima esperienza mentre , probabilmente seppur accomunata dallo stesso ruolo, la curiosità di occhitristi potrebbe essere soddisfatta solo da UNA amante.
> Un piccolo appunto riguardo agli sfoghi del fedifrago però lo devo fare. Solo ora che è separato e che conviviamo da due anni lui si sfoga, raramente, con me della sua situazione matrimoniale e mi racconta anedotti che mi danno un quadro di quanto sia stato infelice, e intrappolato per una serie di motivi, con la moglie e solo ora posso ascoltarlo con la serenità d'animo che non avrei avuto quando ero l'amante. Sarei stata ovviamente di parte nel consigliarlo ma sopratutto avrei perso la stima in un uomo che sparlava,magari  deridendola, della donna che aveva sposato,mentre era a letto ( ma pure in cucina) con me..


Ecco appunto quoto tutta l'ultima parte


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,alcuni riescono ad arrivare ad una certa confidenza con l'amante  e voglio sperare che subentri anche amicizia e solidarietà.Altrimenti significa che con quello/a non ci stai bene e reciti una parte tenendo il te per te.Se sto con una persona che mi fa stare bene parlo ANCHE dei miei problemi e posso anche ascoltare consigli.Non capisco il disumanizzare l'amante declassandolo ad oggetto che deve stare in un angolo buono e zitto ed uscire solo al (mio) bisogno.A questo punto non vedo a cosa possa sopperire se non ad un soprammobile o ad un dildo.
> Magari con il cassiere dell'ikea che vedo per un paio di sere in un'orgia  ai Parioli ,tutta questa confidenza anche no.


 uff, non c'è un cazzo da fare, ogni volta che parli si sente puzza di chiuso. Santa pazienza.
Provo a spiegartelo, Anche se dubito capirai. Non si tratta di trasformare gli altri in oggetti.
Si tratta di _pulizia_ dei rapporti.
Che è un dato fondamentale quando hai bisogno di gestire tanti rapporti sociali. Se non sei cretino, ti preoccupi di tenere puliti e limpidi i rapporti, Anche se capisco che per qualcuno che ragiona a compartimenti stagni a costare un concetto come la pulizia del rapporto ad un rapporto clandestino sia un salto logico eccessivo ( non parlo ovviamente solo di te), spiegare all'amante che il vostro rapporto va tenuto pulito dalle influenze della situazione che hai dietro le spalle ti permetterà di avere a che fare con una persona e non con uno sfogo.
Ti permetterà di selezionare delle persone con cui godersi una vacanza dalla vita che ti ritrovi a vivere in virtù delle scelte che hai fatto, senza che per forza quelle persone ti inducano a replicare anche con loro quelle scelte sbagliate.
Perché secondo me il traditore più coglione del mondo è quello che si fa due famiglie.
L'amante, le amanti o gli amanti, sono persone. Persone con cui non condividi un progetto ma condividi delle esperienze. E hanno tanto più senso nella tua vita quanto meno si danno da fare per condizionarla.
Anche perché nel momento in cui costruisci un progetto con l'amante, non è più l'amante. È una compagna, una moglie, una socia. Che per carità, può essere anche qualcosa di più.
Ma sicuramente é qualcosa di diverso.


----------



## Dina74 (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io se trovo una che si sfoga del legittimo con me la mando a fanculo a tempo zero. Tutti abbiamo i nostri problemi, ma per risolvere i problemi di coppia ci sono gli amici, lo psicologo al limite il barista. Ancora più al limite, il partner. Ma l'amante proprio no


Si ma tu sei uno...su quanti?

Inviato dal mio SM-G900F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mistral (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> uff, non c'è un cazzo da fare, ogni volta che parli si sente puzza di chiuso. Santa pazienza.
> Provo a spiegartelo, Anche se dubito capirai. Non si tratta di trasformare gli altri in oggetti.
> Si tratta di _pulizia_ dei rapporti.
> Che è un dato fondamentale quando hai bisogno di gestire tanti rapporti sociali. Se non sei cretino, ti preoccupi di tenere puliti e limpidi i rapporti, Anche se capisco che per qualcuno che ragiona a compartimenti stagni a costare un concetto come la pulizia del rapporto ad un rapporto clandestino sia un salto logico eccessivo ( non parlo ovviamente solo di te), spiegare all'amante che il vostro rapporto va tenuto pulito dalle influenze della situazione che hai dietro le spalle ti permetterà di avere a che fare con una persona e non con uno sfogo.
> ...


E tutta la manfrina su quanto sia scadente la concorrenza rispetto a te,su mogli che che ti raccontano di mariti incastrati sul divano consumatori di pantofole,calciofili,disattenti con la compagna,poco presenti con i figli,che non toccano più la moglie o non la toccano più come prima e tutti quei quadri desolanti su chi hanno a casa le "signore" che frequenti......dove le hai lette,su Wikipedia?


----------



## mistral (10 Ottobre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Esatto... ma sopratutto sono sempre più convinta che la domanda iniziale non ha senso posta in generale; un pò come chiedere " cosa pensano le mogli o i mariti"?. Avendo acquisito esperienza sul campo potrei pure rispondere, potrei scrivere fiumi di parole sul mio stato d'animo, sui miei dubbi le mie speranze , sulle giornate sospese e sulla gioia e le lacrime che ho versato ma porterei la mia personalissima esperienza mentre , probabilmente seppur accomunata dallo stesso ruolo, la curiosità di occhitristi potrebbe essere soddisfatta solo da UNA amante.
> Un piccolo appunto riguardo agli sfoghi del fedifrago però lo devo fare. Solo ora che è separato e che conviviamo da due anni lui si sfoga, raramente, con me della sua situazione matrimoniale e mi racconta anedotti che mi danno un quadro di quanto sia stato infelice, e intrappolato per una serie di motivi, con la moglie e solo ora posso ascoltarlo con la serenità d'animo che non avrei avuto quando ero l'amante. Sarei stata ovviamente di parte nel consigliarlo ma sopratutto avrei perso la stima in un uomo che sparlava,magari  deridendola, della donna che aveva sposato,mentre era a letto ( ma pure in cucina) con me..


Chapeau.....stare anni con una persona e poterla spiate solo dal buco della serratura non è da tutti.Non tutti resisterebbero .Io farei fatica a stare con una persona in penombra,a non poterlo conoscere e poterlo vivere solo nelle finestre temporali a me dedicate.Anche in totale eaasenza di progettualità faccio fatica a non poter vivere la persona.
Sul fatto che avresti potuto influenzarlo sono d'accordo,occorre molta intelligenza per scoprirsi ma mantenere salde le proprie convinzioni senza farsi manipolare da chi magari cerca di portare acqua al suo mulino. 
Se non ti accorgi che le mire dell'altro sono cambiate ,il rischio manipolazione è alto.


----------



## mistral (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> uff, non c'è un cazzo da fare, ogni volta che parli si sente puzza di chiuso. Santa pazienza.
> Provo a spiegartelo, Anche se dubito capirai. Non si tratta di trasformare gli altri in oggetti.
> Si tratta di _pulizia_ dei rapporti.
> Che è un dato fondamentale quando hai bisogno di gestire tanti rapporti sociali. Se non sei cretino, ti preoccupi di tenere puliti e limpidi i rapporti, Anche se capisco che per qualcuno che ragiona a compartimenti stagni a costare un concetto come la pulizia del rapporto ad un rapporto clandestino sia un salto logico eccessivo ( non parlo ovviamente solo di te), spiegare all'amante che il vostro rapporto va tenuto pulito dalle influenze della situazione che hai dietro le spalle ti permetterà di avere a che fare con una persona e non con uno sfogo.
> ...


Ma qui ,in percentuale rapporti così "professionali" con l'amante non ce li vedo.
Vedo gente che si innamora,che si appiglia,che cerca conforto ,che si dispera .Non leggo tutto questo " tarallucci vino e sesso" senza pensieri .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2017)

In effetti abbiamo risposto tutti che non esiste l'amante tipo.
Per cui vi sono persone che vivono una relazione extra in un modo e chi in un altro, in mille altri. 
Ci sono anche amanti che non vogliono saper nulla del partner che viene tradito per semplice gelosia o per il fastidio di sentirsi amante e per il desiderio di vivere una relazione libera all'interno dei limiti conosciuti e non esplicitati. In breve, ad esempio, non si mandano messaggi nel weekend, ma per tacita intesa, senza esplicitare che il sabato e domenica si è appiccicati al coniuge e potrebbe vedere.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In effetti abbiamo risposto tutti che non esiste l'amante tipo.
> Per cui vi sono persone che vivono una relazione extra in un modo e chi in un altro, in mille altri.
> Ci sono anche amanti che non vogliono saper nulla del partner che viene tradito per semplice gelosia o per il fastidio di sentirsi amante e per il desiderio di vivere una relazione libera all'interno dei limiti conosciuti e non esplicitati. In breve, ad esempio, non si mandano messaggi nel weekend, ma per tacita intesa, senza esplicitare che il sabato e domenica si è appiccicati al coniuge e potrebbe vedere.


Io ho sempre scritto anche nei week
Ero ben conscia dell'esistenza della moglie
Il non parlarne non era il non voler vedere o sapere ma proprio non sentirmi nel ruolo di sapere cose che probabilmente l'altra non voleva che sapessi. Idem viceversa.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho sempre scritto anche nei week
> Ero ben conscia dell'esistenza della moglie
> Il non parlarne non era il non voler vedere o sapere ma proprio non sentirmi nel ruolo di sapere cose che probabilmente l'altra non voleva che sapessi. Idem viceversa.


TU.
Ci possono essere, tra le mille, altre situazioni. Soprattutto tra chi è libero/a e vorrebbe magari un rapporto esclusivo. Ne ho illustrata una.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> TU.
> Ci possono essere, tra le mille, altre situazioni. Soprattutto tra chi è libero/a e vorrebbe magari un rapporto esclusivo. Ne ho illustrata una.


Infatti illustravo un'altra possibilità


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vedi la storia di Jim Cain  qui nel forum.


:sman::sman::sman:


----------



## Jim Cain (10 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non tutti sono fatti per la monogamia? Hai ragione... però forse non mi sono spiegata bene... Mio marito ha voglia di scopare altrove e di tenersi però a casa la mogliettina che fa da badante ai suoi figli ?  Bene...magari me lo dici così ti dico se sono f’accordo...
> Se non lo fai è perché vuoi la MIA monogamia ... e quindi sei uno stronzo.
> Riguardo alla mia autostima..che ne sai?


Verissimo.
Però adesso tu puoi scegliere : tenertelo (lui, le sue corna, le sue bugie) o metterlo fuori di casa.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Però adesso tu puoi scegliere : tenertelo (lui, le sue corna, le sue bugie) o metterlo fuori di casa.


Ma figurati se lo mette fuori di casa. Dove lo trova uno meglio? E guarda che la domanda é seria.  Mica siamo tutti pronti a stare da soli


----------



## mistral (10 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho sempre scritto anche nei week
> Ero ben conscia dell'esistenza della moglie
> Il non parlarne non era il non voler vedere o sapere ma proprio non sentirmi nel ruolo di sapere cose che probabilmente l'altra non voleva che sapessi. Idem viceversa.


Vedi,per altri qui il tuo scrivere all'amante nel week end,quando è tempo che deve dedicare alla moglie ed alla famiglia ,è visto come una sgradita intrusione .Molti hanno il telefono di "servizio" che nei week end,la sera e nelle feste comandate viene messo offline.Usare il telefono d'ordinamza per ricevere i messaggi dell'amante nei giorni in cui il/la legittima potrebbe essere ad un centimetro di distanza non è saggio .Vedasi il caso Francoff..e relative disamine sull'amante di lei che ha osato tanto..


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,alcuni riescono ad arrivare ad una certa confidenza con l'amante  e voglio sperare che subentri anche amicizia e solidarietà.Altrimenti significa che con quello/a non ci stai bene e reciti una parte tenendo il te per te.Se sto con una persona che mi fa stare bene parlo ANCHE dei miei problemi e posso anche ascoltare consigli.Non capisco il disumanizzare l'amante declassandolo ad oggetto che deve stare in un angolo buono e zitto ed uscire solo al (mio) bisogno.A questo punto non vedo a cosa possa sopperire se non ad un soprammobile o ad un dildo.
> Magari con il cassiere dell'ikea che vedo per un paio di sere in un'orgia  ai Parioli ,tutta questa confidenza anche no.


Guarda che è una questione di "gradi". Cerchie di confidenza. 

E probabilmente un riuscire a vivere il sesso a diversi livelli di intimità. 

Oltre che sapere cosa si vuole dentro una relazione. 

Coi miei amanti, non ho mai parlato della mia vita di coppia. O della loro. 
Perchè eravamo uno per l'altro una vacanza. 
E quindi, in vacanza, ci si riposa, la mente, il corpo e pure lo spirito. 

Come una giornata alla spa. O farsi coccolare dall'estetista. 
E' roba dedicata a se stessi. L'altro, il partner ufficiale, non c'entra niente. 

E' messo via per il tempo della vacanza. 

E nel tempo della vacanza si vive il tempo della vacanza, si fanno le cose della vacanza. 
Poi la vacanza finisce e si rientra nella quotidianità. 

Non è usarsi reciprocamente come toy. 

E' non usarsi come vomitatoio uno dell'altro. 
In particolare di questioni che riguardano una terza persona. 
Detta male, non si sputtana il partner. 

Io non l'ho mai sputtanato nè con gli amanti ma neanche con gli amici, per dire. 
Ne ho parlato con lo psyco quando la situazione era uscita completamente di controllo. E con la mia avvocata. E solo perchè era assolutamente necessario, concretamente. 

Praticamente nessuno di chi mi conosce sa cosa davvero è successo fra me e il mio ex. SE non per più o meno leggeri accenni. 
E' una cosa che riguarda me e lui, anche adesso che è il mio ex. 


Tu pensa se mi mettevo a parlarne con l'amante. 
Io con l'amante sapevo quello che desideravo e quello che volevo. E lui pure. E quello ci davamo. 

Ho parlato spesso di me coi miei amanti. E loro di sè. 
Ma ognuno parlava di sè. Non della coppia. 

Era uno spazio dedicato. E l'attenzione era rivolta ai presenti. 

Non agli assenti.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma qui ,in percentuale rapporti così "professionali" con l'amante non ce li vedo.
> Vedo gente che si innamora,che si appiglia,che cerca conforto ,che si dispera .Non leggo tutto questo " tarallucci vino e sesso" senza pensieri .


Questo perché difficilmente le persone che stanno bene vengono scrivere qui. Io i miei compagni di vita reale me li sono sempre capati dal mazzo esattamente evitando quelli che cercano appoggio fuori per mettere le pezze ai buchi che avevano dentro


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè eravamo uno per l'altro una vacanza.
> E quindi, in vacanza, ci si riposa, la mente, il corpo e pure lo spirito.
> 
> 
> ...


Per il tradito questa è una situazione emotivamente inaccettabile

Ed è emotivamente mortificante dover esser costretto a vestire i panni di quello 'da cui dover prendersi la vacanza" (il/la rompicoglioni che rappresenta "il lavoro" )

Questo stato di inaccettabilita' emotiva, del resto non può durare 10 anni, nemmeno 10 mesi, per quanto mi riguarda nemmeno 10 giorni.

Perché la situazione va immediatamente presa in mano diversamente, con se stessi intendo


Ma sul momento, questo "assunto" (che peraltro condivido e sottoscrivo) è emotivamente inaccettabile per il tradito che scoprisse


----------



## Mariben (10 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Chapeau.....stare anni con una persona e poterla spiate solo dal buco della serratura non è da tutti.Non tutti resisterebbero .Io farei fatica a stare con una persona in penombra,a non poterlo conoscere e poterlo vivere solo nelle finestre temporali a me dedicate.Anche in totale eaasenza di progettualità faccio fatica a non poter vivere la persona.
> Sul fatto che avresti potuto influenzarlo sono d'accordo,occorre molta intelligenza per scoprirsi ma mantenere salde le proprie convinzioni senza farsi manipolare da chi magari cerca di portare acqua al suo mulino.
> Se non ti accorgi che le mire dell'altro sono cambiate ,il rischio manipolazione è alto.


Non è stato facile nè indolore semplicemente è  andata così.. io sapevo, sentivo, che lui avrebbe saltato il fosso ma non volevo nè forzarlo nè manipolarlo, non sopporterei lo facessero con me quindi....Mai mi sono sentita di scorta o la donna-ombra ho lasciato solo scorrere il tempo in attesa che imboccasse la strada  che lui voleva imboccare.
Da quando siamo insieme, ufficialmente, godiamo appieno della liberta' di decidere giorno per giorno se e quanto dedicarci l'uno all'altro. Respiriamo...


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho sempre scritto anche nei week
> Ero ben conscia dell'esistenza della moglie
> Il non parlarne non era il non voler vedere o sapere ma proprio *non sentirmi nel ruolo di sapere cose* che probabilmente l'altra non voleva che sapessi. Idem viceversa.


Verderrimo


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che è una questione di "gradi". Cerchie di confidenza.
> 
> E probabilmente un riuscire a vivere il sesso a diversi livelli di intimità.
> 
> ...


Quoto tutto, con una certa foga perfino


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Ottobre 2017)

Mi fa piacere confrontarmi con il forum ...ma le deviazioni filosofiche mi fanno senso.

Tanti voli pindarici che non fanno i conti con una cosa che racchiude tutto : la sofferenza e la serietà. 
Riguardo alla prima mi sembra che il senso comune sia “chi se ne frega” ...riguardo alla seconda ancora chi se ne frega... 

E ritrova te stessa .. e capisci cosa vuoi...
Grazie al cazzo! Ci arrivavo anch’io... 

Ma la delusione, l’attoce Sofferenza ...quelle le ho provate io e faccio i conti con quelle . 
Di chi è la colpa? Che ne so. So solo che si sta da schifo. 

Poi , ragazzi...liberi tutti per carità ...

Poi non ci lamentiamo se il mondo va a “puttane”...appunto.


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per il tradito questa è una situazione emotivamente inaccettabile
> 
> Ed è emotivamente mortificante dover esser costretto a vestire i panni di quello 'da cui dover prendersi la vacanza" (il/la rompicoglioni che rappresenta "il lavoro" )
> 
> ...


Sì, penso anche io. 

E probabilmente da tradita, sarebbe una cosa che ferirebbe pure me. 

Ma non so parlare da tradita...se anche sono stata tradita, non me ne sono mai accorta. 
Quindi non so cosa potrei sentire nel caso. 

A livello teorico penso che in caso, a farmi veramente incazzare, non sarebbe la vacanza in sè. Sarebbe il fatto che 
a) io non mi sono accorta di niente (questo mi manderebbe davvero in bestia...maledetto delirio di onnipotenza )
b)l'altro ha mancato di tutela all'alleanza. Tenendo conto del fatto che nelle mie coppie, ed in particolare in questa, la vacanza è una questione discussa. 

Ma sono solo pensieri...e ho un rapporto tutto mio con questa cosa. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Da amante, traditrice, posso solo raccontare il mio vissuto a riguardo. 

E non ho mai avuto rabbia o rivalsa verso il mio partner ufficiale quando ho tradito. 
Sentivo mancanze. Che per un motivo o per l'altro non divenivano comunicazione. 

Quindi ad un certo punto, prendevo atto del fatto che non trovavo le cose di cui avevo bisogno e andavo a prendermele. Era una cosa per me. Solo per me. 

Anche quando ero io l'amante...solo una o due volte mi è capitato fra le mani il tipo che pensava di poter usare il nostro spazio per parlare della compagna/moglie...sfanculato all'istante. 
Io non sono il vomitatoio di nessuno. Men che meno mi metto a fare maternage ad un maschio impegnato che fa quello che cerca svago e poi cerca compatimento. Li ho sempre mal tollerati per la verità, sicuramente persone che non ritenevo minimamente affidabili. E mi spiaceva pure per la moglie/compagna. 

Sono state le uniche volte in cui sono stata tentata di avvertirle. Più per solidarietà femminile che altro. 
Poi ho sempre pensato che non sarebbe stata letta come solidarietà femminile, e mi facevo i cazzi miei...sfanculando il lui di turno.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, penso anche io.
> 
> E probabilmente da tradita, sarebbe una cosa che ferirebbe pure me.
> 
> ...


Ah sicuro.. sono d'accordo con tutto.. è una sensazione veramente pessima quella di sentirsi il vomitatoio dei problemi altrui.

E capisco che i traditi si possano stupire, ma avere come "compagnia di amante" una persona che parla male del partner nel rapporto di amanti, è una cosa che mi disgusta profondamente

Anche se capisco che c'è chi guarda il culo, chi le tette..
A ognuno le proprie visioni  .. con relative conseguenze 

Il problema.. è la comunicazione

Far capire in modo efficace al partner tradito (evidentemente sto parlando x esperienza diretta) che (nei casi in cui questo è vero) lui è realmente FUORI

Non c'entra..

Purtroppo spiegare con l'esempio della "vacanza" se rende  piuttosto bene l'idea qui tra noi, detto faccia a faccia da traditore a tradito, non raggiunge secondo me lo scopo.

Anzi..

Se esiste una vacanza deve esistere un lavoro

Se mi parli di vacanza, mi dici automaticamente che IO sono il tuo lavoro. Senza volerlo.

Io ho passato quasi 3 giorni allo specchio a parlarmi (3 giorni per me sono tanti, anche se qui mi rendo conto che c'è chi ancora è in quel limbo dopo anni e anni) a chiedermi chi ero IO nel contesto familiare

E tra le cose che mi giravano c'era anche quella

Io ero IL LAVORO

E .... mica mi stava tanto bene sai.. ?  :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> quelle le ho provate io e faccio i conti con quelle.


Non solo, lacrime che hai pianto nessuno te le ridarà mai indietro La delusione e la sofferenza, La solitudine La tristezza sono roba che fa parte del pacchetto. Puoi decidere se accettarlo e tirartelo addosso come una copertina, strutturale traumi e fare come certe persone che stanno qua da 10 anni e ancora piangono sul latte versato senza andare avanti di un centimetro, oppure basarti su un'analisi obiettiva. Tanto sei tu quella che torna a casa e alla situazione che ha lasciato, con tuo marito, con i tuoi figli. Anche e soprattutto con te stesso. L'unico senso che può avere un confronto come questo può essere quello di darti un punto di vista diverso che puoi anche ovviamente rifiutare di fare tuo.
Puoi sentire le campane solo a favore tuo,oppure anche solo quelle contrarie al tuo punto di vista a prescindere, oppure fare un mix e capire che la cosa più importante è andare avanti e non rimanere inchiodato al palo perché comunque la vita non aspetta nessuno, manco se hai le corna


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere confrontarmi con il forum ...ma le deviazioni filosofiche mi fanno senso.
> 
> Tanti voli pindarici che non fanno i conti con una cosa che racchiude tutto : la sofferenza e la serietà.
> Riguardo alla prima mi sembra che il senso comune sia “chi se ne frega” ...riguardo alla seconda ancora chi se ne frega...
> ...


Sono l'altro lato della medaglia @_occhitristi, _quelli che chiami voli pindarici. O deviazioni filosofiche. 

Io non so il tuo dolore. E probabilmente ogni tradito ha il suo che è diverso da quello di chiunque altro. 

Credo che una delle cose del dolore, è che quando ci si è immersi dentro, ognuno il proprio, sommerga. 
E per la mia esperienza col dolore, non c'è altra via che attraversarlo e appropriarsene. 

Se non lo si fa, sommerge. E soffoca. 

Cercare i colpevoli non porta a niente. 
Io ho cercato colpevoli, non da tradita, per quasi 20 anni. E ne ho trovati a carriolate. 
Bastava volgessi lo sguardo e trovavo un colpevole da punire. 

Ma...dopo quasi 20 anni mi sono solo accorta che è insensato. Non c'è colpevole, in senso retributivo. 
Non c'è pena che fatta scontare possa diminuire quel che si sente dopo essere stata ferita. 

E, sempre nella mia esperienza, mi sono accorta che pure il Dolore è mio. E mi rende quella che sono. 
Nel bene e nel male. 
Tanto vale averne Cura e anche fierezza. 

Con una amica si diceva che seppur ferite e lese, eravamo comunque donne che indossavano gli anfibi e i tacchi a stiletto. E che avevmo comunque e sempre la libertà di decidere di fronte ad una pozzanghera di fango se attraversarla da sole, se accettare un braccio o la giacca buttata sopra per proteggere le scarpe. 
E quella libertà discendeva dal non temere il fango.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> E tutta la manfrina su quanto sia scadente la concorrenza rispetto a te,su mogli che che ti raccontano di mariti incastrati sul divano consumatori di pantofole,calciofili,disattenti con la compagna,poco presenti con i figli,che non toccano più la moglie o non la toccano più come prima e tutti quei quadri desolanti su chi hanno a casa le "signore" che frequenti......dove le hai lette,su Wikipedia?


No. Non sono sordo, ma mica mi accompagno con ogni cazzo di derelitta che prova ad accollarmisi :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per il tradito questa è una situazione emotivamente inaccettabile
> 
> Ed è emotivamente mortificante dover esser costretto a vestire i panni di quello 'da cui dover prendersi la vacanza" (il/la rompicoglioni che rappresenta "il lavoro" )
> 
> ...


Ma non sempre e non per sempre. Proprio perché molto spesso quello che ci manca in una vita di responsabilità sono spazi di irresponsabilità.


----------



## Mariben (10 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere confrontarmi con il forum ...ma le deviazioni filosofiche mi fanno senso.
> 
> Tanti voli pindarici che non fanno i conti con una cosa che racchiude tutto : la sofferenza e la serietà.
> Riguardo alla prima mi sembra che il senso comune sia “chi se ne frega” ...riguardo alla seconda ancora chi se ne frega...
> ...


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non sempre e non per sempre. Proprio perché molto spesso quello che ci manca in una vita di responsabilità sono spazi di irresponsabilità.


Non so a cosa ti riferisci... Nel concreto

Io nel concreto mi riferisco al periodo in cui devi fare i conti col fatto di aver subito un corno

Che mi pare non faccia ancora parte del tuo pur vasto bagaglio di esperienza :mexican:

Per ora.. :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so a cosa ti riferisci... Nel concreto
> 
> Io nel concreto mi riferisco al periodo in cui devi fare i conti col fatto di aver subito un corno
> 
> ...


Ma potrebbe benissimo. E comunque si ritorna al vecchio discorso mai esaurito: il tradito é un elemento estraneo alla coppia clandestina, perché comunque dovrebbe far parte della vita di uno solo dei due. Uno dei commenti che ciclicamente tornano a farmi l'effetto delle unghie sulla lavagna é _ma non pensi a suo marito / a sua moglie?_


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mi fa piacere confrontarmi con il forum ...ma le deviazioni filosofiche mi fanno senso.
> 
> Tanti voli pindarici che non fanno i conti con una cosa che racchiude tutto : la sofferenza e la serietà.
> Riguardo alla prima mi sembra che il senso comune sia “chi se ne frega” ...riguardo alla seconda ancora chi se ne frega...
> ...





Mariben ha detto:


> Bella domanda... di chi è la colpa ? io credo che la colpa ( preferisco chiamarla responsabilità ) della nostra sofferenza sia per lo più nostra. Tolti i casi in cui c'è violenza, coercizione, segregazione siamo sempre e solo noi che permettiamo agli altri di farci del male. Saranno pure voli pindarici sarà pure filosofia spicciola ma le delusioni derivano dalle aspettative, la sofferenza per un tradimento, ad esempio, pure...Mi spiego  meglio ; io e te stiamo insieme , io MI AUGURO che tu non mi tradisca, magari faccio pure la gheisha ma non posso certo PRETENDERLO..( neppure con 3 fedi al dito ). Non dico sia facile sostenere questa teoria, sostenerla nella pratica quotidiana, ma chiedere un risarcimento per un dolore inflittoci senza dolo.. già senza dolo perchè come qualcuno qui diceva chi tradisce il partner lo fa per se non contro l'altro. E' una questione morale ? può darsi ma ognuno , e siamo ancora lì, ha la propria e la stiracchia come più gli comoda. Serietà ? forse no ma chi può dire di esserlo in tutti gli aspetti della vita ? A me la vita ha insegnato una cosa , ci ho impiegato anni  e batoste eh ? , che se una situazione , una persona non mi fa star bene, mi fa soffrire mi sposto io perchè non ho nessun potere di cambiare a mio uso e consumo certe persone e certe situazioni. Mi sposto e vado per la mia strada preservando ricordi e mantenendo buoni rapporti se qualcosa o qualcuno ci lega ancora ( ad esempio i figli ).Non sono cinica semplicemente realista..


A me sembra che sia contraddittorio cercare responsabilità e chiedere coraggio a chi tradisce e non avere il coraggio da tradite di prendersi la responsabilità di mandare affanculo.
Se ve li volete tenere così come li percepite vigliacchi, meschini, irresponsabili e pure pirla, teneteveli e smettete subito il piagnisteo.


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah sicuro.. sono d'accordo con tutto.. è una sensazione veramente pessima quella di sentirsi il vomitatoio dei problemi altrui.
> 
> E capisco che i traditi si possano stupire, ma avere come "compagnia di amante" una persona che parla male del partner nel rapporto di amanti, è una cosa che mi disgusta profondamente
> 
> ...


Sì, vero.

Vacanza fa un po' cagare, vista dall'altra parte della medaglia. 

D'altro canto la sensazione è esattamente quella. 

Solo che la vacanza non è dall'altro.  

La vacanza, per quanto mi riguardava, era *dalla me* che era in quella relazione.

Non dal mio ex. 
Dalla relazione. Dalla me in relazione con lui. 

Lui veniva davvero molto, molto dopo. 

Mi stavo soffocando da sola. 
Lui c'entrava fin tanto che, pur provando a dirgli come mi sentivo, non era minimamente interessato ad ascoltare, comprendere, avvicinarsi, guardarmi. 

Ma poi la decisione di prendermi aria me la sono presa io. 
Era più urgente prendere aria a quel punto che ogni altra cosa. 

Non è una giustificazione. Solo semplici fatti. 

A quel punto IO ero più urgente di ogni altra cosa. 
Anche di me e di quello che avevo investito in quella relazione.

Però non so quanto testo posso fare. 
Io avevo ben chiaro che non era l'amore a mancarmi. O robe simili. 

E quindi non cercavo amore, farfalle o che altro.


----------



## Mariben (10 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che sia contraddittorio cercare responsabilità e chiedere coraggio a chi tradisce e non avere il coraggio da tradite di prendersi la responsabilità di mandare affanculo.
> Se ve li volete tenere così come li percepite vigliacchi, meschini, irresponsabili e pure pirla, teneteveli e smettete subito il piagnisteo.


credo di non aver colto... perchè più o meno è quel che ho cercato di dire io


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma potrebbe benissimo. E comunque si ritorna al vecchio discorso mai esaurito: il tradito é un elemento estraneo alla coppia clandestina, perché comunque dovrebbe far parte della vita di uno solo dei due. Uno dei commenti che ciclicamente tornano a farmi l'effetto delle unghie sulla lavagna é _ma non pensi a suo marito / a sua moglie?_


È così, in molti casi sicuramente

Il problema che si pone in caso di "scoperta" è riuscire a trasmettere questo messaggio nel miglior modo possibile a chi ha "subito" il tradimento

Penso sia difficilissimo, ancora oggi persone che scrivono qui tradite da anni e anni, non riescono a "digerire" questa cosa in alcun modo

Il fatto è che alle volte nella vita bisogna accettare che non siamo sempre i protagonisti.

E spesso in un tradimento subito, non solo non siamo ne possiamo essere a ogni costo i protagonisti, ma non siamo nemmeno comparse

Non ci siamo proprio (emotivamente parlando)

So che dà noia, so che puo mandare fuori di testa..

Ma è così (a volte, non in tutti i casi. Ma spesso si)


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quoto tutto, *con una certa foga* perfino


:rotfl:

perfino?:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> credo di non aver colto... perchè più o meno è quel che ho cercato di dire io


Non era in opposizione con te, era per rafforzare. Chi mi sembra ancora confusa è occhitristi.
Ho letto troppe tradite disperate per mesi e anni che poi sono rimaste con il traditore.
Se si ha chiaro che non ci si vuole schiodare non capisco perché stare nel tormento.
Cancelliamo la lavagna e si ricomincia.


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che sia contraddittorio cercare responsabilità e chiedere coraggio a chi tradisce e non avere il coraggio da tradite di prendersi la responsabilità di mandare affanculo.
> Se ve li volete tenere così come li percepite vigliacchi, meschini, irresponsabili e pure pirla, teneteveli e smettete subito il piagnisteo.



cara cara Brunetta...
chissà da dove ti deriva tanta chiara consapevolezza illuminata. 
Cercare responsabilità? Chiedere coraggio a chi tradisce?  Non avere il coraggio di mandare affanculo?
Rispondo in ordine: 
cerare responsabilità? Ho detto questo? non mi sembra. Ormai non le cerco piu'... non mi interessano.
Chiedere coraggio a chi tradisce??? che vuol dire? Coraggio per che cosa?
Non avere il coraggio di mandare affanculo? A volte mia cara ci vuole piu' coraggio per non farlo...lasciatelo dire.

Comunque... la mia sintesi é solo una e nessuno la puo' mettere in discussione:
si sta di merda. 

Come superare il tutto? Non sto chiedendo un parere anche se fate a gara per darmi consigli... 
Mi sto confrontando e di questo vi ringrazio. 
Voglio che mi diciate "poverina?" neanche.
Per ora la verità é la MIA verità. 
Mi sono sentita umiliata, trattata come una cacca, presa per il kulo dalla persona che pensavo fosse mia alleata e a cui ho dato tanto..
Succede? Claro que si! E' giusto? NO PORCO CAZZO!

O vogliamo dirci di si?

come superarlo? Lo supererò, che diamine.... ma non ora.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È così, in molti casi sicuramente
> 
> Il problema che si pone in caso di "scoperta" è riuscire a trasmettere questo messaggio nel miglior modo possibile a chi ha "subito" il tradimento
> 
> ...


Io l'ho avuto ben chiaro.
Ma non ci sono stata con chi non mi ha proprio considerato.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> perfino?:rotfl:


Puranche


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È così, in molti casi sicuramente
> 
> Il problema che si pone in caso di "scoperta" è riuscire a trasmettere questo messaggio nel miglior modo possibile a chi ha "subito" il tradimento
> 
> ...


Manco troppo spesso. Per una che tradisce a cuor leggero ce ne stanno altre tre che tradiscono incazzate.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> cara cara Brunetta...
> chissà da dove ti deriva tanta chiara consapevolezza illuminata.
> Cercare responsabilità? Chiedere coraggio a chi tradisce?  Non avere il coraggio di mandare affanculo?
> Rispondo in ordine:
> ...


Sai che coraggio!
Tu vuoi superare per dimostrare il coraggio di stare con chi doveva essere il tuo alleato e ti ha trattato come descrivi?
Perché?


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Puranche


Poffarbacco


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Non avere il coraggio di mandare affanculo? A volte mia cara ci vuole piu' coraggio per non farlo...lasciatelo dire.


Non è coraggio, è razionalità. hai fatto la scelta di opportunità e probabilmente per come la vedo io hai pure fatto la scelta giusta, ma questo non ti rende un'eroina, come non ti avrebbe reso l'eroina mandare a fanculo un tizio per poi startene a piangere da sola per vent'anni.
 Ripeto, la vita è tua, solo tu hai in mano le carte e i parametri per poter decidere. Il nostro è solo un punto di vista di gente che storie paragonabili alla tua ne ha viste, vissute e soprattutto lette quante ne vuoi.
 Poi ovvio che siamo tutti convinti di essere le persone più speciali del mondo, Ma magari un punto di vista un po' disincantato non fa un soldo di danno.


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io l'ho avuto ben chiaro.
> Ma non ci sono stata con chi non mi ha proprio considerato.


La tua fu una situazione particolare.. e se devo dirla fuori dai denti, dopo una vita che scrivo qui dentro, assolutamente indecente per le modalità con cui tuo marito ti ha usato per "conoscere" le sue ",prede" (diciamo così)


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Poffarbacco


Udite udite, un post di Ipazia di una sola parola.

Epic win!


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Udite udite, un post di Ipazia di una sola parola.
> 
> Epic win!



sappi che talvolta mi sono espressa anche solo con faccine


----------



## Skorpio (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Manco troppo spesso. Per una che tradisce a cuor leggero ce ne stanno altre tre che tradiscono incazzate.


Il cuore può esser pure pesante.. mica che no

Però il dileggio e lo sberleffo verso chi lasci a casa quello no, a me non mi va bene.. non mi interessa la persona proprio, non so cosa farci, non mi attrae


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il cuore può esser pure pesante.. mica che no
> 
> Però il dileggio e lo sberleffo verso chi lasci a casa quello no, a me non mi va bene.. non mi interessa la persona proprio, non so cosa farci, non mi attrae


 ma non dileggiano, ringhiano proprio! Ovvio che a quel punto la reazione è di sgancio immediato


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sappi che talvolta mi sono espressa anche solo con faccine


:sorpreso:


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> :sorpreso:


:carneval:

...so' versatile


----------



## Mariben (10 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> cara cara Brunetta...
> chissà da dove ti deriva tanta chiara consapevolezza illuminata.
> Cercare responsabilità? Chiedere coraggio a chi tradisce?  Non avere il coraggio di mandare affanculo?
> Rispondo in ordine:
> ...


Se non ora quando ? quando gli avrai fatto pagare il conto ? Quando i bimbi  avranno assorbito  abbastanza rancore? Si può perdonare un tradimento, forse meglio dire superare, a patto che la stima per tuo marito sia sopravissuta . Ti ha tradito ok ma è un buon compagno/padre/alleato ? Bene andiamo avanti tutto il resto è ego ferito.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> La tua fu una situazione particolare.. e se devo dirla fuori dai denti, dopo una vita che scrivo qui dentro, assolutamente indecente per le modalità con cui tuo marito ti ha usato per "conoscere" le sue ",prede" (diciamo così)


Io l'ho mandato affanculo prima di sapere.
Mi era bastato l'essere stata fuori dalle sua scelte.
Non dico mica che si debba fare tutti la stessa cosa. 
Ma se è chiaro subito che lì si vuole stare, nonostante tutto, meglio lavorare su di sé per accettare la realtà dei fatti, piuttosto che disperarsi per mesi e anni.


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> ...so' versatile


 io no, ancora riesco ad andare a letto solo con le femmine. Pure i trans non mi spostano nulla. Speriamo nel futuro.


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *io no*, ancora riesco ad andare a letto solo con le femmine. Pure i trans non mi spostano nulla. Speriamo nel futuro.


...è che sei maschio 

avete tutte le vostre rigidità ancestrali da superare....un lavoraccio!


----------



## Arcistufo (10 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...è che sei maschio
> 
> avete tutte le vostre rigidità ancestrali da superare....un lavoraccio!


Le mie rigidità ancestrali sono sempre un valido puntello per i miei progetti futuri


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le mie rigidità ancestrali sono sempre un valido puntello per i miei progetti futuri



"soltanto se siamo capaci di abitare, possiamo costruire" 

(cit. Heidegger)


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Vedi,per altri qui il tuo scrivere all'amante nel week end,quando è tempo che deve dedicare alla moglie ed alla famiglia ,è visto come una sgradita intrusione .Molti hanno il telefono di "servizio" che nei week end,la sera e nelle feste comandate viene messo offline.Usare il telefono d'ordinamza per ricevere i messaggi dell'amante nei giorni in cui il/la legittima potrebbe essere ad un centimetro di distanza non è saggio .Vedasi il caso Francoff..e relative disamine sull'amante di lei che ha osato tanto..


Stai pur certa che se non avessi avuto il permesso di farlo non lo avrei fatto
Ci si parla e si decide insieme i momenti in cui si può o non si può scrivere.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> ...so' versatile


Si paracula.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si paracula.


Tu non capisci perché non sei versatile


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai pur certa che se non avessi avuto il permesso di farlo non lo avrei fatto
> Ci si parla e si decide insieme i momenti in cui si può o non si può scrivere.


 che bello, non c'è niente come spiegare la normalità della vita a [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]. Mi sento Alberto Angela


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tu non capisci perché non sei versatile


Ipa si, è versatile, ma esserlo è anche paraculaggine.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Solo che la vacanza non è dall'altro.
> 
> La vacanza, per quanto mi riguardava, era *dalla me* che era in quella relazione.
> 
> ...


È esattamente questo che è dura da spiegare, e comunque difficile da digerire.. ma già riuscirlo a spiegare efficacemente sarebbe un successo...

E penso sia un concetto che si lega fortemente all'aspetto della progettualità della coppia (ma di coppia inteso non solo marito/moglie - compagno/compagna), che di fatto, impostata in termini "classici" (casa mutuo famiglia figli) di fatto "stimola" alcune espressioni del "se" e ne comprime o ne avvilisce altri....

Il progetto (ogni progetto) limita inevitabilmente alcune potenziali parti di espressione del se, favorendo l'espressione di altre.

E la "vacanza" da quel sé espresso nella coppia per andare in vacanza in parti del sé che in quella struttura di coppia non hanno possibilità di esprimersi, acquisisce un senso


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Stai pur certa che se non avessi avuto il permesso di farlo non lo avrei fatto
> Ci si parla e si decide insieme i momenti in cui si può o non si può scrivere.


Guarda che se la tua relazione l'hai gestita come spesso descrivi,fatti una ragione che è stata una condotta più unica che rara visto ciò che si legge qui.
Arci è un altro che ogni tre per due precisa che le sue amanti è già tanto se avevano diritto di parola tra tutti i paletti , i telefoni spenti e le identità celate.
Tu avevi il suo numero ,il permesso di chiamata libera concordata,altri si fidano talmente tanto della correttezza dell'amante che necessitano di doppio telefono che diviene irraggiungibile.Detto telefono si attiva solo su variazione ormonale.
Rassegnati Farfalla,qui si legge ben altro dalla tua favola.Anzi,vedo molte belle prediche e pessimi razzolamenti.


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> che bello, non c'è niente come spiegare la normalità della vita a @_mistral_. Mi sento Alberto Angela


Magari sarà la tua normalità che ti fa chiudere nel cesso per poter parlare al telefono.Non tutti siamo così sfigati per fortuna.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Guarda che se la tua relazione l'hai gestita come spesso descrivi,fatti una ragione che è stata una condotta più unica che rara visto ciò che si legge qui.
> Arci è un altro che ogni tre per due precisa che le sue amanti è già tanto se avevano diritto di parola tra tutti i paletti , i telefoni spenti e le identità celate.
> Tu avevi il suo numero ,il permesso di chiamata libera concordata,altri si fidano talmente tanto della correttezza dell'amante che necessitano di doppio telefono che diviene irraggiungibile.Detto telefono si attiva solo su variazione ormonale.
> Rassegnati Farfalla,qui si legge ben altro dalla tua favola.Anzi,vedo molte belle prediche e pessimi razzolamenti.


Ma io non ho nulla di cui rassegnarmi. Sono qui come tutti che porto la mia di esperienza. Io so come vivo io certe cose e che cosa sono disposta ad accettare e cosa no. Come tutti. Dato che non me l'ha consigliato il medico di avere una relazione se la vivo la vivo così altrimenti resta dove sto. E visto che nella vita di compromessi bisogna farne già tanti almeno in una relazione che è una boccata d'aria, per me, gradirei non dovermi affannare a vivere anche questo con 1000 compromessi. 
Se devo pensare di andare a letto con qualcuno di cui non mi posso fidare direi che posso tranquillamente fare a meno di andarci a letto.


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ipa si, è versatile, ma esserlo è anche paraculaggine.


Paraculaggine non so, senza dubbio se fossi tradita perché l'altro  "andava in vacanza" dal se stesso per come era nella coppia non la prenderei molto bene  Poi può pure darsi che sia una verità scomoda. Ma non sarei molto pronta a digerirla. Perché il se stesso per come è nella coppia e' uno status che comprende comunque anche me. Per quanto per come impostato il discorso mi VORREBBE escludere. E allora preferirei che lo svago fosse veramente una fuga temporanea dalla coppia. Lo capirei di più. Se uno mi dicesse che stava prendendo una vacanza da se' mi verrebbe da dirgli soltanto di far trasmigrare la sua anima altrove. Sinceramente.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Magari sarà la tua normalità che ti fa chiudere nel cesso per poter parlare al telefono.Non tutti siamo così sfigati per fortuna.


Gne gne gne. 
Non mi chiuderei mai al cesso per parlare di nascosto, piuttosto Non chiamo. È una questione di rispetto Innanzitutto per me stesso e poi proprio per l'amante.
Devi metterti in testa tesoro mio che essere sfigati come lo dici tu non è una questione di comportamenti, È proprio una questione di come sei strutturato.
Se una ha bisogno della telefonatina della buonanotte, non è un amante, è una che vuole fare la fidanzata.
Poi chiaro che le attenzioni fanno piacere, ma una che deve soffrire chissà che cosa per darti delle attenzioni scadenti rispetto a quelle che hai a casa non vale manco la pena di perderci tempo.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Gne gne gne.
> Non mi chiuderei mai al cesso per parlare di nascosto, piuttosto Non chiamo. È una questione di rispetto Innanzitutto per me stesso e poi proprio per l'amante.
> Devi metterti in testa tesoro mio che essere sfigati come lo dici tu non è una questione di comportamenti, È proprio una questione di come sei strutturato.
> Se una ha bisogno della telefonatina della buonanotte, non è un amante, è una che vuole fare la fidanzata.
> Poi chiaro che le attenzioni fanno piacere, ma una che deve soffrire chissà che cosa per darti delle attenzioni scadenti rispetto a quelle che hai a casa non vale manco la pena di perderci tempo.


Rispetto per te e per l'amante?? Azz l'amante un gradino sopra la moglie??


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Rispetto per te e per l'amante?? Azz l'amante un gradino sopra la moglie??


No. Due mondi in rigida separazione. Dentro di me innanzitutto. Altrimenti il giochino non funzionerebbe mai. Quando stai con una donna, stai con lei è tutto il mondo lo chiudi fuori dalla finestra.
 Per lo stesso motivo, quando stai a casa, stai a casa.
Io lo so che questa concezione in base alla quale l'amante é tipo un giocattolo finché non diventa una moglie di scorta, piace tanto alle cornute, però non funziona così.
Una relazione, anche se extra-coniugale, è un rapporto tra persone. Se non metti i paletti e lasci fare senza impostare la relazione in modo corretto, dovrai comunque farti un culo così per gestirla.
Ed è sbagliato.


----------



## JON (11 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Carissimi, come sapete sono in una fase pseudo zen.
> Mio marito mi ha tradita é ho scoperto di essere stata oggetto di una quantità innumerevole di bugie.
> Una volta scoperto il tradimento e cercato di comprenderne  i motivi, ora ci stiamo riprovando, con grande fatica da parte mia.
> 
> ...


Benché la disamina sia perfetta, c'è un sottile filo conduttore che fa trasparire la tua tendenza, ora, a spostare il focus del problema su un argomento che può essere vero, ma anche no. Questo non puoi nascondertelo.

Andiamo al sodo. In questo momento tuo marito è un gran PARACULO. Cominciamo col chiamare le cose col loro nome. Non solo, quantunque la si possa buttare sui sentimenti, mi riferisco a lui naturalmente, è palese che alla fine tutto si riduce ad una mera questione di convenienze. E anche di buon senso, per carità.

Tu però stai attenta a non perderti in troppi sofismi per qualcosa che è di una banalità disarmante. Prendi il neretto, tu non ci credi. C'è del vero però, ma deve ammettere che è un paraculo.

Non tentare di "affossare" lei per pensare di ristabilire i livelli. Pianta paletti, pure in fronte se necessario.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Benché la disamina sia perfetta, c'è un sottile filo conduttore che fa trasparire la tua tendenza, ora, a spostare il focus del problema su un argomento che può essere vero, ma anche no. Questo non puoi nascondertelo.
> 
> Andiamo al sodo. In questo momento tuo marito è un gran PARACULO. Cominciamo col chiamare le cose col loro nome. Non solo, quantunque la si possa buttare sui sentimenti, mi riferisco a lui naturalmente, è palese che alla fine tutto si riduce ad una mera questione di convenienze. E anche di buon senso, per carità.
> 
> ...


Io su questo vi seguo abbastanza poco. Alla fine ha scelto di tornare dalla moglie, no? Quindi con tutto il rispetto per la delicatezza della situazione, la scelta è stata in un senso ben preciso. Poi che sia cosa buona e giusta pararsi il culo.  Mettendomi nei panni del marito. qualora io decidessi di rinunciare alla amante, per salvare la famiglia, è indubbio che per me questo sarebbe un sacrificio. Che io farei, da persona razionale quale Ritengo di essere, solo di esclusivamente in virtù di un accordo Tacito in base al quale la famiglia viene prima dei cazzi entrambi. Se mi ritrovassi in una situazione in cui vedessi il progetto comunque fallire, perché mi rendo conto di avere accanto una persona che non regge a prescindere, certamente farei saltare il banco e me ne andrei. Non rimango a fare il pungiball. Soprattutto davanti ai figli.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Paraculaggine non so, senza dubbio se fossi tradita perché l'altro  "andava in vacanza" dal se stesso per come era nella coppia non la prenderei molto bene  Poi può pure darsi che sia una verità scomoda. Ma non sarei molto pronta a digerirla. Perché il se stesso per come è nella coppia e' uno status che comprende comunque anche me. Per quanto per come impostato il discorso mi VORREBBE escludere. E allora preferirei che lo svago fosse veramente una fuga temporanea dalla coppia. Lo capirei di più. Se uno mi dicesse che stava prendendo una vacanza da se' mi verrebbe da dirgli soltanto di far trasmigrare la sua anima altrove. Sinceramente.


Ma .. la "vacanza" da te nella coppia la fai anche a scrivere un post qui dentro all'insaputa del tuo partner

Solo che la cosa non sciocca, e gira tanta inconsapevolezza tra le persone, al riguardo

E poi manca il fattore CNF .. :carneval:


----------



## JON (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io su questo vi seguo abbastanza poco. Alla fine ha scelto di tornare dalla moglie, no? Quindi con tutto il rispetto per la delicatezza della situazione, la scelta è stata in un senso ben preciso. Poi che sia cosa buona e giusta pararsi il culo.  Mettendomi nei panni del marito. qualora io decidessi di rinunciare alla amante, per salvare la famiglia, è indubbio che per me questo sarebbe un sacrificio. Che io farei, da persona razionale quale Ritengo di essere, solo di esclusivamente in virtù di un accordo Tacito in base al quale la famiglia viene prima dei cazzi entrambi. Se mi ritrovassi in una situazione in cui vedessi il progetto comunque fallire, perché mi rendo conto di avere accanto una persona che non regge a prescindere, certamente farei saltare il banco e me ne andrei. Non rimango a fare il pungiball. Soprattutto davanti ai figli.


Ma infatti parlavo di buon senso.

Pure tu hai i tuoi sofismi. Eppure non ti rendi conto che alla fine della giostra l'unica cosa che ti salva è solo la tua famiglia, e non dico in generale, dico a te personalmente.


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma .. la "vacanza" da te nella coppia la fai anche a scrivere un post qui dentro all'insaputa del tuo partner
> 
> Solo che la cosa non sciocca, e gira tanta inconsapevolezza tra le persone, al riguardo
> 
> E poi manca il fattore CNF .. :carneval:


Eddai 

Cos'è il fattore cnf?


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eddai
> 
> Cos'è il fattore cnf?


Quello che gira che ti rigira, fa saltare il banco

Cazzo Nella Figa

Se togli quel fattore li, il resto son tutte segate senza nessuna importanza.. :rotfl:

Ma non è vero che son tutte segate, almeno x me.. 

sono piccole vacanzine, diciamo.. 

Una mezza giornata al paesino sull'Appennino 

Poi arriva la vacanza di una settimana in SPA in val Gardena.. :rotfl: e uno casca dal pero  :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Ma infatti parlavo di buon senso.
> 
> Pure tu hai i tuoi sofismi. Eppure non ti rendi conto che alla fine della giostra l'unica cosa che ti salva è solo la tua famiglia, e non dico in generale, dico a te personalmente.


E invece no, per come la vedo io l'unica cosa che ti salva è solo rimanere fedele a te stesso.
Avere l'onestà intellettuale di comprendere che un sacrificio va fatto solo il nome del progetto e non nel nome di una correttezza che non ti appartiene. Perché se quella correttezza di cui la gente si riempie la bocca veramente ti appartenesse, allora certe rinunce non sarebbero tali.
Invece io vedo solo un sacco di gente che per essere coerente col mondo, è incoerente con se stessa. E poi bene non sta. Hai voglia a costruire sofismi. Prima c'è lo star male il capire il perché si sta male e trovare una soluzione che non ti faccio stare peggio. Costruzioni intellettuali sono una figata, Peccato che poi si infrangono sempre contro le sensazioni.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Carissimi, come sapete sono in una fase pseudo zen.
> Mio marito mi ha tradita é ho scoperto di essere stata oggetto di una quantità innumerevole di bugie.
> Una volta scoperto il tradimento e cercato di comprenderne  i motivi, ora ci stiamo riprovando, con grande fatica da parte mia.
> 
> ...




Chiunque, uomo o donna, sposato/a o meno, si prodighi in una relazione non alla luce del sole, per me è semplicemente uno/a sfigato/a, nell'accezione peggiore del termine.

 Probabilmente capita più o meno a tutti nel corso della vita di ritrovarsi in tale condizione, ma a me appare proprio come una delle peggiori, sentimentalmente parlando, nelle quali si possa incappare: inganno, menzogna, slealtà, furbizia, disonestà e scorrettezza a fronte di qualche scampolo di pseudo felicità e appagamento. Si sceglie codesta strada perchè si è sfigati (in quel momento storico preciso) e non si è capaci, o non se ne ha la possibilità, di volere per se stessi qualcosa di meglio o quantomeno di pulito.

Essere leali non ha prezzo e non è per chiunque, per tutto il resto c'è il tradimento


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Chiunque, uomo o donna, sposato/a o meno, si prodighi in una relazione non alla luce del sole, per me è semplicemente uno/a sfigato/a, nell'accezione peggiore del termine.
> 
> Probabilmente capita più o meno a tutti nel corso della vita di ritrovarsi in tale condizione, ma a me appare proprio come una delle peggiori, sentimentalmente parlando, nelle quali si possa incappare: inganno, menzogna, slealtà, furbizia, disonestà e scorrettezza a fronte di qualche scampolo di pseudo felicità e appagamento. Si sceglie codesta strada perchè si è sfigati (in quel momento storico preciso) e non si è capaci, o non se ne ha la possibilità, di volere per se stessi qualcosa di meglio o quantomeno di pulito.
> 
> Essere leali non ha prezzo e non è per chiunque, per tutto il resto c'è il tradimento


E l'ammmmorrre?


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Chiunque, uomo o donna, sposato/a o meno, si prodighi in una relazione non alla luce del sole, per me è semplicemente uno/a sfigato/a, nell'accezione peggiore del termine.
> 
> Probabilmente capita più o meno a tutti nel corso della vita di ritrovarsi in tale condizione, ma a me appare proprio come una delle peggiori, sentimentalmente parlando, nelle quali si possa incappare: inganno, menzogna, slealtà, furbizia, disonestà e scorrettezza a fronte di qualche scampolo di pseudo felicità e appagamento. Si sceglie codesta strada perchè si è sfigati (in quel momento storico preciso) e non si è capaci, o non se ne ha la possibilità, di volere per se stessi qualcosa di meglio o quantomeno di pulito.
> 
> Essere leali non ha prezzo e non è per chiunque, per tutto il resto c'è il tradimento


 tesoro per i minori di età ci sono sicuramente forum più adatti.


----------



## JON (11 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Chiunque, uomo o donna, sposato/a o meno, si prodighi in una relazione non alla luce del sole, per me è semplicemente uno/a sfigato/a, nell'accezione peggiore del termine.
> 
> Probabilmente capita più o meno a tutti nel corso della vita di ritrovarsi in tale condizione, ma a me appare proprio come una delle peggiori, sentimentalmente parlando, nelle quali si possa incappare: inganno, menzogna, slealtà, furbizia, disonestà e scorrettezza a fronte di qualche scampolo di pseudo felicità e appagamento. Si sceglie codesta strada perchè si è sfigati (in quel momento storico preciso) e non si è capaci, o non se ne ha la possibilità, di volere per se stessi qualcosa di meglio o quantomeno di pulito.
> 
> Essere leali non ha prezzo e non è per chiunque, per tutto il resto c'è il tradimento


Condivido.
Ma per essere come dici tu bisogna essere nella posizione di poterlo essere. Vabbè ci siamo capiti


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma figurati se lo mette fuori di casa. Dove lo trova uno meglio? E guarda che la domanda é seria.  Mica siamo tutti pronti a stare da soli


Però alle 'doglianze' prima o poi deve seguire un'azione.....


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Ma per essere come dici tu bisogna essere nella posizione di poterlo essere. Vabbè ci siamo capiti


Continuo a dire che non avete letto l'insegna. Venire qui a parlare di quanto sia sfigato tutto ciò che fa parte del menu fa tanto vegano rompicoglioni in bisteccheria...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Però alle 'doglianze' prima o poi deve seguire un'azione.....


Ma sei scemo? Se qui alle doglianze seguissero azioni avremmo chiuso da un pezzo! Qui la gente Viene per scrivere, sfogarsi e tornare alla propria vita in un eterno loop ti presente stile giorno della marmotta. Se uno volesse risolvere i problemi non passerebbe il tempo sul forum.


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che gira che ti rigira, fa saltare il bancoCazzo Nella FigaSe togli quel fattore li, il resto son tutte segate senza nessuna importanza.. :rotfl:Ma non è vero che son tutte segate, almeno x me.. sono piccole vacanzine, diciamo.. Una mezza giornata al paesino sull'Appennino Poi arriva la vacanza di una settimana in SPA in val Gardena.. :rotfl: e uno casca dal pero  :rotfl:


Stai sviando la questione, secondo me, facendo di qualsiasi cosa un "tradimento". Quindi bisognerebbe sgomberare il campo da ciò che si intende per tradimento, sennò davvero tutto diventa opinabile  (cosa astrattamente anche vera) ma ciò rende impossibile costruire delle premesse  "ragionevoli".Se io ti becco a farmi le corna (e' scarsamente opinabile che non sia  "tradimento") e tu mi dici che ti stavi pigliando una vacanza dal tuo "te" nella coppia.... Per me non regge. Perché vuoi escludermi ma non puoi escludermi, a meno che tra i nostri patti non ci sia questa opzione. (che invero trovo assai curiosa.... "Ciao amore, mi prendo uno stacco da me nel noi... ". Cazzo. Ma da quando mai? . Che distrazione, vacanza, pausa da noi fa tanto brutto? ).Mentre se io ti becco a scrivere qui dentro a mia insaputa, ragionevolmente, non è che manca solo il cnf .Manca, nella maggioranza delle coppie almeno, oggettivamente l'obbligo di dovere condividere  TUTTO.Poi oh. Dipende anche dalle finalità con cui scrivi tu, ma sai, il "processo alle intenzioni" preferisco evitarlo. Idem sul contenuto di ciò che scrivi  (se parli di corna, al massimo mi incazzo perché lo scopro qui). E se invece scrivendo qui stai dando in pasto agli altri parti di me o di noi che non vorrei, semplicemente il tuo discorso sulla  "vacanza" dal me nel noi sarebbe illogico.Per me è evidente che se te ne uscissi fuori a dirmi che stavi facendo una pausa dal tuo "te" nel noi con delle bellissime corna, la mia risposta sarebbe un invito a fare seguire alla smaterializzazione della coppia anche la migrazione della tua anima.Perché c'è un limite a tutto. Anche a volere forzare certi concetti in se' giusti, quali il tenere fuori il coniuge dai momenti condivisi con l'amante. Che non equivale ad un "se'" che cambia provincia per un giorno, o per una settimana.Non so se è chiaro.


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non ho nulla di cui rassegnarmi. Sono qui come tutti che porto la mia di esperienza. Io so come vivo io certe cose e che cosa sono disposta ad accettare e cosa no. Come tutti. Dato che non me l'ha consigliato il medico di avere una relazione se la vivo la vivo così altrimenti resta dove sto. E visto che nella vita di compromessi bisogna farne già tanti almeno in una relazione che è una boccata d'aria, per me, gradirei non dovermi affannare a vivere anche questo con 1000 compromessi.
> Se devo pensare di andare a letto con qualcuno di cui non mi posso fidare direi che posso tranquillamente fare a meno di andarci a letto.


Una relazione clandestina è la madre di tutti i compromessi,si nutre di compromessi taciti o svelati che siano.:facepalm:


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Usare il telefono d'ordinamza per ricevere i messaggi dell'amante nei giorni in cui il/la legittima potrebbe essere ad un centimetro di distanza non è saggio .Vedasi il caso Francoff..e relative disamine sull'amante di lei che ha osato tanto..


La mia compagna l'ho beccata perchè messaggiava a un metro e mezzo da me.
Non ho mai capito il perchè di tanta imprudenza.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Una relazione clandestina è la madre di tutti i compromessi,si nutre di compromessi taciti o svelati che siano.:facepalm:


 Veramente la relazione clandestina é la figlia dei compromessi. E si nutre di compromessi taciti o svelati che siano che però sono nati altrove.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sei scemo? Se qui alle doglianze seguissero azioni avremmo chiuso da un pezzo! Qui la gente Viene per scrivere, sfogarsi e tornare alla propria vita in un eterno loop ti presente stile giorno della marmotta. Se uno volesse risolvere i problemi non passerebbe il tempo sul forum.


Naaaaaa...
Io mi sono lamentato (e parecchio) e molti altri come me.
Però una scelta la si è fatta. 
Alcuni sono rimasti, altri no.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stai sviando la questione, secondo me, facendo di qualsiasi cosa un "tradimento". Quindi bisognerebbe sgomberare il campo da ciò che si intende per tradimento, sennò davvero tutto diventa opinabile  (cosa astrattamente anche vera) ma ciò rende impossibile costruire delle premesse  "ragionevoli".Se io ti becco a farmi le corna (e' scarsamente opinabile che non sia  "tradimento") e tu mi dici che ti stavi pigliando una vacanza dal tuo "te" nella coppia.... Per me non regge. Perché vuoi escludermi ma non puoi escludermi, a meno che tra i nostri patti non ci sia questa opzione. (che invero trovo assai curiosa.... "Ciao amore, mi prendo uno stacco da me nel noi... ". Cazzo. Ma da quando mai? . Che distrazione, vacanza, pausa da noi fa tanto brutto? ).Mentre se io ti becco a scrivere qui dentro a mia insaputa, ragionevolmente, non è che manca solo il cnf .Manca, nella maggioranza delle coppie almeno, oggettivamente l'obbligo di dovere condividere  TUTTO.Poi oh. Dipende anche dalle finalità con cui scrivi tu, ma sai, il "processo alle intenzioni" preferisco evitarlo. Idem sul contenuto di ciò che scrivi  (se parli di corna, al massimo mi incazzo perché lo scopro qui). E se invece scrivendo qui stai dando in pasto agli altri parti di me o di noi che non vorrei, semplicemente il tuo discorso sulla  "vacanza" dal me nel noi sarebbe illogico.Per me è evidente che se te ne uscissi fuori a dirmi che stavi facendo una pausa dal tuo "te" nel noi con delle bellissime corna, la mia risposta sarebbe un invito a fare seguire alla smaterializzazione della coppia anche la migrazione della tua anima.Perché c'è un limite a tutto. Anche a volere forzare certi concetti in se' giusti, quali il tenere fuori il coniuge dai momenti condivisi con l'amante. Che non equivale ad un "se'" che cambia provincia per un giorno, o per una settimana.Non so se è chiaro.


Mi perdoni gentile collega, potrebbe quindi darmi gli elementi costitutivi della fattispecie tradimento? Perché secondo me quello che dà senso alla discussione sta esattamente nel fatto che per noi il tradimento è qualcosa di diverso. Ma veramente per ognuno di noi, neanche come coppia, come singoli.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Naaaaaa...
> Io mi sono lamentato (e parecchio) e molti altri come me.
> Però una scelta la si è fatta.
> Alcuni sono rimasti, altri no.


Te sei sicuro che non sia stata la scelta di qualcun altro, vero? Chiedo sul serio non è polemica.


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tesoro per i minori di età ci sono sicuramente forum più adatti.


100rossetti evidentemente quando era nella parte dell'amane e della traditrice non si sentiva così figa.Si rendeva conto di vivere di ripieghi e magari si sentiva sfigata perché dubito che situazioni sentimentali simili possano essere la massima aspirazione dell'essere umano.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Una relazione clandestina è la madre di tutti i compromessi,si nutre di compromessi taciti o svelati che siano.:facepalm:


Non mi sono spiegata bene
Parlavo di compromessi che pesano


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stai sviando la questione, secondo me, facendo di qualsiasi cosa un "tradimento". Quindi bisognerebbe sgomberare il campo da ciò che si intende per tradimento, sennò davvero tutto diventa opinabile  (cosa astrattamente anche vera) ma ciò rende impossibile costruire delle premesse  "ragionevoli".Se io ti becco a farmi le corna (e' scarsamente opinabile che non sia  "tradimento") e tu mi dici che ti stavi pigliando una vacanza dal tuo "te" nella coppia.... Per me non regge. Perché vuoi escludermi ma non puoi escludermi, a meno che tra i nostri patti non ci sia questa opzione. (che invero trovo assai curiosa.... "Ciao amore, mi prendo uno stacco da me nel noi... ". Cazzo. Ma da quando mai? . Che distrazione, vacanza, pausa da noi fa tanto brutto? ).Mentre se io ti becco a scrivere qui dentro a mia insaputa, ragionevolmente, non è che manca solo il cnf .Manca, nella maggioranza delle coppie almeno, oggettivamente l'obbligo di dovere condividere  TUTTO.Poi oh. Dipende anche dalle finalità con cui scrivi tu, ma sai, il "processo alle intenzioni" preferisco evitarlo. Idem sul contenuto di ciò che scrivi  (se parli di corna, al massimo mi incazzo perché lo scopro qui). E se invece scrivendo qui stai dando in pasto agli altri parti di me o di noi che non vorrei, semplicemente il tuo discorso sulla  "vacanza" dal me nel noi sarebbe illogico.Per me è evidente che se te ne uscissi fuori a dirmi che stavi facendo una pausa dal tuo "te" nel noi con delle bellissime corna, la mia risposta sarebbe un invito a fare seguire alla smaterializzazione della coppia anche la migrazione della tua anima.Perché c'è un limite a tutto. Anche a volere forzare certi concetti in se' giusti, quali il tenere fuori il coniuge dai momenti condivisi con l'amante. Che non equivale ad un "se'" che cambia provincia per un giorno, o per una settimana.Non so se è chiaro.


Io parlavo di "vacanza dal sé di coppia" però....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> 100rossetti evidentemente quando era nella parte dell'amane e della traditrice non si sentiva così figa.Si rendeva conto di vivere di ripieghi e magari si sentiva sfigata perché dubito che situazioni sentimentali simili possano essere la massima aspirazione dell'essere umano.


A parte che non so cosa ci sia nel sentrirsi fighi perchè si tradisce, io credo che l'errore che si fa spesso (errore per me) sia paragonare la vita di coppia alla relazione extra. A quel punto ovviamente una cosa sembra riservi le briciole rispetto all'altra
Ma continuo a non capire perchè fare un paragone
Paragoni le lasagne a mcdonald's? Io no. sono due cose diverse che in momenti diversi mi danno una gratidicazione diversa. 
Paragone un po' del cazzo ma non ho fantasia


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> 100rossetti evidentemente quando era nella parte dell'amane e della traditrice non si sentiva così figa.Si rendeva conto di vivere di ripieghi e magari si sentiva sfigata perché dubito che situazioni sentimentali simili possano essere la massima aspirazione dell'essere umano.


Ma non è automatico, non è per forza e non è che un caso fa la regola. Se non sei tagliata per fare l'amante È un discorso, se ti accompagni con viscidone, sei te che non ti sei scegliere con chi accompagnarti. Inutile sperare nel salvataggio della categoria mentale.
#semprecolpadeglialtri


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> A parte che non so cosa ci sia nel sentrirsi fighi perchè si tradisce, io credo che l'errore che si fa spesso (errore per me) sia paragonare la vita di coppia alla relazione extra. A quel punto ovviamente una cosa sembra riservi le briciole rispetto all'altra
> Ma continuo a non capire perchè fare un paragone
> Paragoni le lasagne a mcdonald's? Io no. sono due cose diverse che in momenti diversi mi danno una gratidicazione diversa.
> Paragone un po' del cazzo ma non ho fantasia


Questo è abbastanza vero, però che la relazione ufficiale è quella clandestina almeno nel cervello del traditore non siano collegate è una cazzata. La bravura sta esattamente che non far pesare questo collegamento sulle spalle dell'amante, o sulle palle dell'amante, che più o meno é lo stesso.


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Veramente la relazione clandestina é la figlia dei compromessi. E si nutre di compromessi taciti o svelati che siano che però sono nati altrove.


Anche .
Ma vedersi con l'amante sottintende una miriade di compromessi ,non alla luce del sole,non chiamate fuori orario,non confidenze con chissà chi,niente foto insieme,cancellare le conversazioni,fingere di non conoscersi,poche domande,nessuna obiezione per appuntamenti saltati all'ultimo secondo,etc etc etc
Ti sembrano cose accettabili in un rapporto libero? Sono compromessi e pure ingombranti.
Come dice 100rossetti,relazioni da sfigati.
Compromessi a cui devo sottostare pure io se decido di scoparmi il barista sposato che mi fa sangue .Me lo scopo ma devo stare nel mio cantuccio.
Devo semplicemente decidere se scoparmi lui sia più soddisfacente dell'insoddisfazione che mi darebbe il sentirmi sfigata


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questo è abbastanza vero, però che la relazione ufficiale è quella clandestina almeno nel cervello del traditore non siano collegate è una cazzata. La bravura sta esattamente che non far pesare questo collegamento sulle spalle dell'amante, o sulle palle dell'amante, che più o meno é lo stesso.


Bè non soffrendo di doppia personalità ovvio che nel mio cervello sono collegate. 
Forse la "bravura" (non so se sia il termine corretto) sta nel vivere certe storie con persone che siano in sintonia con il nostro pensiero e soprattutto (per me) che diano il medesimo significato e importanza a quel rapporto
Se c'è una cosa che mi fa scattare il campanello di allarme è capire di stare su due piano diversi


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Anche .
> Ma vedersi con l'amante sottintende una miriade di compromessi ,non alla luce del sole,non chiamate fuori orario,non confidenze con chissà chi,niente foto insieme,cancellare le conversazioni,fingere di non conoscersi,poche domande,nessuna obiezione per appuntamenti saltati all'ultimo secondo,etc etc etc
> Ti sembrano cose accettabili in un rapporto libero? Sono compromessi e pure ingombranti.
> Come dice 100rossetti,relazioni da sfigati.
> Compromessi a cui devo sottostare pure io se decido di scoparmi il marito della barista che mi fa sangue .Me lo scopo ma devo stare nel mio cantuccio.


Tesoro i compromessi stanno nella tua testa. Se io decido di scoparmi una, molto semplicemente fin dall'inizio le do il secondo cellulare che sta a studio. È che a casa non entra proprio. Quando quello sta acceso sono reperibile, altrimenti trovo spento. Compromessi zero. Quando sto in giro con l'amante Se mi chiamano da casa non rispondo e basta. Se mi chiedono come mai non ho risposto avevo da fare. Poi richiamo. Mi prendo una mezz'oretta di pausa sigaretta e faccio le mie chiamate.
Ripeto, L'importante è sapere chi sei. Ho perso il conto degli amici che passano più tempo a giustificare preventivamente delle assenze programmate che a "starci" mentalmente e fisicamente con l'amante.
Io con una che mi fa scenate di gelosia, improvvisate o roba del genere non mi ci sarei mai messo dall'inizio. Se a 16 anni mi rompi il cazzo perché sei gelosa, io ti lascio su due piedi e senza spiegazioni anche se non ho impicci altrove. Perché non mi devi rompere i coglioni e non avere rotture di coglioni è la mia priorità. Poi se vai a spaccare il naso ad una perché mi ha guardato non me ne frega un cazzo, ma la scenata non la fai. A me.
Spero di non essermi capito da solo


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io parlavo di "vacanza dal sé di coppia" però....


Il se' di coppia non esiste. Cazzo! 

Esiste il se' che dalla coppia evade, per un miliardo di ragioni. Ma non perché si scinde come una stella marina. Cazzo  (bis) 

E' chiaro che metti in vacanza te stesso, e che nel farlo (auspicabilmente) non sei con la testa a pensare alla coppia, e men che meno a portarla a casa dall'amante. E' meno condivisibile l'esasperazione di questa cosa, per cui metti in vacanza quella parte di te soltanto che è implicata nella coppia, con ciò arrivando a dire che il tradimento non riguarda l'altra parte della coppia. E' semplicemente contraddittorio. E se da tradita mi venisse data questa spiegazione risponderei soltanto di mandare in vacanza pure la parte del se' che non era nella coppia, pensa un po'


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bè non soffrendo di doppia personalità ovvio che nel mio cervello sono collegate.
> Forse la "bravura" (non so se sia il termine corretto) sta nel vivere certe storie con persone che siano in sintonia con il nostro pensiero e soprattutto (per me) che diano il medesimo significato e importanza a quel rapporto
> Se c'è una cosa che mi fa scattare il campanello di allarme è capire di stare su due piano diversi


Sostanzialmente d'accordo. E comunque sì, possiamo proprio parlare di bravura perché la tentazione di appesantire un rapporto raccontando i propri cazzi di casa è abbastanza forte.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il se' di coppia non esiste. Cazzo!
> 
> Esiste il se' che dalla coppia evade, per un miliardo di ragioni. Ma non perché si scinde come una stella marina. Cazzo  (bis)
> 
> E' chiaro che metti in vacanza te stesso, e che nel farlo (auspicabilmente) non sei con la testa a pensare alla coppia, e men che meno a portarla a casa dall'amante. E' meno condivisibile l'esasperazione di questa cosa, per cui metti in vacanza quella parte di te soltanto che è implicata nella coppia, con ciò arrivando a dire che il tradimento non riguarda la coppia. E' semplicemente contraddittorio. E se da tradita mi venisse data questa spiegazione risponderei soltanto di mandare in vacanza pure la parte del se' che non era nella coppia, pensa un po'


Il sè di coppia esiste eccome. Io ormai pure con la legittima ci trombo al Day Use per quanto mi rompe il cazzo stare a casa.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Il se' di coppia non esiste. Cazzo!
> 
> Esiste il se' che dalla coppia evade, per un miliardo di ragioni. Ma non perché si scinde come una stella marina. Cazzo  (bis)
> 
> E' chiaro che metti in vacanza te stesso, e che nel farlo (auspicabilmente) non sei con la testa a pensare alla coppia, e men che meno a portarla a casa dall'amante. E' meno condivisibile l'esasperazione di questa cosa, per cui metti in vacanza quella parte di te soltanto che è implicata nella coppia, con ciò arrivando a dire che il tradimento non riguarda l'altra parte della coppia. E' semplicemente contraddittorio. E se da tradita mi venisse data questa spiegazione risponderei soltanto di mandare in vacanza pure la parte del se' che non era nella coppia, pensa un po'


Ma te la devi rifare con Ipazia, che lo ha scritto ieri sera, eh..?.. :rotfl:

(Cit. 
La vacanza, per quanto mi riguardava, era dalla me che era in quella relazione)

Uffa tutti con me ve la prendete, cattivi!! :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Il sè di coppia esiste eccome. Io *ormai pure* con la legittima ci trombo al Day Use per quanto mi rompe il cazzo stare a casa.


minchia, per noia sopraggiunta


----------



## JON (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E invece no, per come la vedo io l'unica cosa che ti salva è solo rimanere fedele a te stesso.


Chi dice il contrario. Che poi sarebbe un modo di essere corretti, ma non è questo il punto.

Di fatto ci sono modalità diverse per essere fedeli a se stessi, poi per gli altri possono essere discutibili però. Mi pare normale, non pretenderai...
Guarda che pure un mangiacarne rompe i coglioni se va in un ristorante vegano.

Non sono vegano per la cronaca.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Te sei sicuro che non sia stata la scelta di qualcun altro, vero? Chiedo sul serio non è polemica.


No, non lo sono.
Però il presupposto era un altro, e cioè che ad un periodo di sacrosante lamentele e insulti deve a mio avviso necessariamente seguire una scelta, e questa indipendentemente dalle scelte del traditore.
In QUESTO caso abbiamo uno che se n'è tornato a casetta (da dove in realtà non se n'era mai andato) per ovvie convenienze.
Ora sta alla tradita - superato l'impatto 'traumatico' - scegliere cosa fare, e cioè se tenerselo e frignare all'infinito o metterlo alla porta.


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Anche .
> Ma vedersi con l'amante sottintende una miriade di compromessi ,non alla luce del sole,non chiamate fuori orario,non confidenze con chissà chi,niente foto insieme,cancellare le conversazioni,fingere di non conoscersi,poche domande,nessuna obiezione per appuntamenti saltati all'ultimo secondo,etc etc etc
> *Ti sembrano cose accettabili in un rapporto libero? Sono compromessi e pure ingombranti.
> Come dice 100rossetti,relazioni da sfigati.*
> ...


Mah.
Oggi sono un po' cotto... il sonno mi attanaglia per cui ne consegue che fatico a seguire alcuni ragionamenti.
Non riesco sinceramente a comprendere il collegamento tra l'essere sfigati (letteralmente senza figa, ovvero senza una donna con cui accoppiarsi) e avere una relazione extraconiugale, quindi disporre di ben due partner, ovviamente con modalità differenti di gestione del rapporto.
i compromessi ci sono in qualsiasi rapporto, non necessariamente solo in quello clandestino, anzi. Proprio il non dover avere in carico anche la necessità della convivenza e quindi del necessario compromesso che questa comporta, insieme a tutte le attività di gestione familiare, potrebbe far pensare che nel rapporto extra siano anche minori.
Certo, esso si deve sviluppare di nascosto, ma magari, proprio per questo non deve subire il peso dell'intrusione degli elementi estranei. Per dire, non devi sopportare le amiche dell'amante, i parenti dell'amante, i pranzi o le cene dai genitori dell'amante. Mica poco, eh, se proprio vogliamo essere sinceri.
E potrebbe anche essere eccitante, nel mantenere una cosa segreta e nascosta a tutti, il fatto di avere un complice  quando nella vita hai già un compagno.
Quindi io tutta sta sfiga non la vedo addosso.
Al limite lo sfigato è il tradito, che si trova a dover gestire un sacco di problemi non per scelta sua e senza neppure avere la consolazione di aver goduto di bei momenti o delle cosiddette farfalle nello stomaco. Ma al limite, eh, perché già appellare una persona che si trova in questa situazione  mi mette tristezza.


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi perdoni gentile collega, potrebbe quindi darmi gli elementi costitutivi della fattispecie tradimento? Perché secondo me quello che dà senso alla discussione sta esattamente nel fatto che per noi il tradimento è qualcosa di diverso. Ma veramente per ognuno di noi, neanche come coppia, come singoli.


L'elemento costitutivo della fattispecie, gentile collega, per me è dato dalla lesione ad un patto. Detta lesione deve essere dimostrabile in concreto  (tipo: se sto con uno geloso al punto che non posso uscire a prendere il caffè con una amica, ed io lo faccio ma taccio, e' chiaro che ledo un patto, a prescindere da quelle che possono essere le mie sacrosante giustificazioni. Se un patto in questo senso non c'è, io esco con l'amica, e ometto di dirlo perché non mi va di rendere conto di qualsiasi stronzata, o anche solo perché non lo ritengo una cosa da condividere.... Direi che una valenza OGGETTIVA E NON SOGGETTIVA a questo caffè la dobbiamo dare).


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> minchia, per noia sopraggiunta


No, tutt'altro. Solo che dovresti conoscere il famoso detto napoletano che dice che 'o cazzo non vuole pensieri.
Tanto bella casa mia, quando invito la gente Faccio un figurone. Solo che purtroppo l'intimità è un'altra cosa. L'intimità consiste esattamente nel chiudere fuori a chiave rottura di palle, situazioni, telefoni che squillano eccetera eccetera. Si tratta proprio riprendersi il fatto che quando stai con me stai con me


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'elemento costitutivo della fattispecie, gentile collega, per me è dato dalla lesione ad un patto. Detta lesione deve essere dimostrabile in concreto  (tipo: se sto con uno geloso al punto che non posso uscire a prendere il caffè con una amica, ed io lo faccio ma taccio, e' chiaro che ledo un patto, a prescindere da quelle che possono essere le mie sacrosante giustificazioni. Se un patto in questo senso non c'è, io esco con l'amica, e ometto di dirlo perché non mi va di rendere conto di qualsiasi stronzata, o anche solo perché non lo ritengo una cosa da condividere.... Direi che una valenza OGGETTIVA E NON SOGGETTIVA a questo caffè la dobbiamo dare).


Quindi mi stai negando il Dolo eventuale?


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Chi dice il contrario. Che poi sarebbe un modo di essere corretti, ma non è questo il punto.
> 
> Di fatto ci sono modalità diverse per essere fedeli a se stessi, poi per gli altri possono essere discutibili però. Mi pare normale, non pretenderai...
> Guarda che pure un mangiacarne rompe i coglioni se va in un ristorante vegano.
> ...


E Chi pretende niente? Figurati se ho problemi col giudizio altrui.


Jim Cain ha detto:


> No, non lo sono.
> Però il presupposto era un altro, e cioè che ad un periodo di sacrosante lamentele e insulti deve a mio avviso necessariamente seguire una scelta, e questa indipendentemente dalle scelte del traditore.
> In QUESTO caso abbiamo uno che se n'è tornato a casetta (da dove in realtà non se n'era mai andato) per ovvie convenienze.
> Ora sta alla tradita - superato l'impatto 'traumatico' - scegliere cosa fare, e cioè se tenerselo e frignare all'infinito o metterlo alla porta.


Può anche tenerselo senza frignare una volta maturata la consapevolezza che il suo dolore non glielo ridà nessuno.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Può anche tenerselo senza frignare una volta maturata la consapevolezza che il suo dolore non glielo ridà nessuno.


Mi auguro che ci arrivi perchè da quello e da come scrive se lo terrà.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mi auguro che ci arrivi perchè da quello e da come scrive se lo terrà.


Che ripeto, secondo me è la scelta migliore. Almeno per ora.


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> L'elemento costitutivo della fattispecie, gentile collega, per me è dato dalla lesione ad un patto. Detta lesione deve essere dimostrabile in concreto  (tipo: se sto con uno geloso al punto che non posso uscire a prendere il caffè con una amica, ed io lo faccio ma taccio, e' chiaro che ledo un patto, a prescindere da quelle che possono essere le mie sacrosante giustificazioni. Se un patto in questo senso non c'è, io esco con l'amica, e ometto di dirlo perché non mi va di rendere conto di qualsiasi stronzata, o anche solo perché non lo ritengo una cosa da condividere.... Direi che una valenza OGGETTIVA E NON SOGGETTIVA a questo caffè la dobbiamo dare).


La questione del "patto" emerge sempre, e può anche avere una sua logica nel momento in cui vi è condivisione di beni e progetti in una coppia.
Ma quello che brucia di più non è la lesione del patto, che pare più una questione burocratica, ma la constatazione che chi si ha accanto non ci ha rispettati e non ci ha valutati minimamente nelle sue scelte anteponendo l'io al noi, in pratica ci ha esclusi.
Questa sensazione di esclusione brucia enormemente.


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai negando il Dolo eventuale?


No. Ti sto evitando un processo ad intenzioni che, fino a prova contraria (data da altri elementi, eventualmente) stanno tutte nella mia testa.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Ti sto evitando un processo ad intenzioni che, fino a prova contraria (data da altri elementi, eventualmente) stanno tutte nella mia testa.


Diciamo che tendo ad evitare valutazioni dell'elemento psicologico. Anche perché il grosso rischio che si corre a ricostruire l'elemento psicologico quando ti becchi le corna e scoprire che alla fine non sei stato vittima di Dolo quanto di noncuranza. E questo all'autostima fa male.


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma te la devi rifare con Ipazia, che lo ha scritto ieri sera, eh..?.. :rotfl:
> 
> (Cit.
> La vacanza, per quanto mi riguardava, era dalla me che era in quella relazione)
> ...


Ma infatti inizialmente avevo quotato [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION], su una sua risposta data a  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION].

E' che dopo ti sei inserito tu ad avallare una teoria che, in tutta franchezza, mi pare un tentativo di esasperare l'estraneità del partner al tradimento fino a portarla ad un piano che non regge. Che il se' nel noi che se ne va in vacanza lo leggo come una forzatura atta a escludere l'altra parte della coppia in una parte in cui non può essere esclusa, e che non è quella che (giustamente) si omette agli occhi dell'amante.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io se trovo una che si sfoga del legittimo con me la mando a fanculo a tempo zero. Tutti abbiamo i nostri problemi, ma per risolvere i problemi di coppia ci sono gli amici, lo psicologo al limite il barista. Ancora più al limite, il partner. Ma l'amante proprio no


Ma càpita spessissimo, dài.
Anche solo per giustificare la relazione extra....


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma infatti inizialmente avevo quotato [MENTION=6998]Blaise53[/MENTION], su una sua risposta data a  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION].
> 
> E' che dopo ti sei inserito tu ad avallare una teoria che, in tutta franchezza, mi pare un tentativo di esasperare l'estraneità del partner al tradimento fino a portarla ad un piano che non regge. Che il se' nel noi che se ne va in vacanza lo leggo come una forzatura atta a escludere l'altra parte della coppia in una parte in cui non può essere esclusa, e che non è quella che (giustamente) si omette agli occhi dell'amante.


Forse ti sfugge il senso...

La "vacanza" è la vacanza da quelle parti del sé che si "spendono" nel rapporto di coppia.

La premessa è che spendere TUTTE le parti di se in una coppia è tecnicamente impossibile

Guarda che si pensa subito al tradimento, al CNF .. ma io veramente penso a 360°

Ho conosciuto donne che spendevano parti di se fuori dalla coppia facendo cose innocentissime, semplicemente perché nell'ambito di coppia non vi era alcuna possibilità di valorizzazione di quelle parti di se

E a volte ho chiesto...

E mi è stato detto che di tutte queste cose che facevano, in casa non gli importava una sega a nessuno


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma càpita spessissimo, dài.
> Anche solo per giustificare la relazione extra....


Capita ogni tanto, per fortuna non spessissimo. Quando capita svolge una utilissima funzione di campanello d'allarme per capire quando chiudere la relazione extra


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Capita ogni tanto, per fortuna non spessissimo. Quando capita svolge una utilissima funzione di campanello d'allarme per capire quando chiudere la relazione extra


Mmmmh...parecchi ci sguazzano nei problemi (veri/presunti/ingigantiti) dell'amante...per una donna in crisi - o sedicente in crisi perchè altrimenti passa per zoccola - l'amante pronto ad ascoltare e a fare da sfogatoio è essenziale...


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Forse ti sfugge il senso...
> 
> La "vacanza" è la vacanza da quelle parti del sé che si "spendono" nel rapporto di coppia.
> 
> ...


Se devi dimagrire un cucchiaino di zucchero nel caffé comporta meno conseguenze di un'intera cassata siciliana sbafata in una sera.
Allo stesso modo, non si possono trattare allo stesso modo queste "parti di sé" il cui peso è indiscutibilmente differente.
Fare sesso fuori non è un cucchiaino di zucchero che manco lo vedi in una dieta, è un cabaret di babà al rum mangiati tutti assieme. Se poi ci aggiungi qualche sentimento che non si nega mai in un rapporto di coppia ti trovi a farti fuori l'intera pasticceria.
Tecnicamente è impossibile non accorgersi di farlo e non comprendere le conseguenze diverse.


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Forse ti sfugge il senso...La "vacanza" è la vacanza da quelle parti del sé che si "spendono" nel rapporto di coppia.La premessa è che spendere TUTTE le parti di se in una coppia è tecnicamente impossibileGuarda che si pensa subito al tradimento, al CNF .. ma io veramente penso a 360°Ho conosciuto donne che spendevano parti di se fuori dalla coppia facendo cose innocentissime, semplicemente perché nell'ambito di coppia non vi era alcuna possibilità di valorizzazione di quelle parti di seE a volte ho chiesto...E mi è stato detto che di tutte queste cose che facevano, in casa non gli importava una sega a nessuno


No. Il senso credo mi sia chiaro. E la vacanza non è ovviamente da quelle parti di se' che "si spendono" nel rapporto di coppia, ma da quelle parti di se' che  SI DEVONO SPENDERE nella coppia. Perché c'è un accordo. Ora spiegami tu che senso ha muovere dalla premessa che "mi sono preso DA SOLO una vacanza" (giusto) per dire che, data la premessa, tu con la mia vacanza non c'entri niente ma non perché ci sono andato da solo (no eh ) ma perché ho mandato in vacanza il me che stava nell'accordo. Come se un accordo non lo si pigliasse almeno in due. Di qui che dico che è giusto che tu nella vacanza con l'amante sia solo, ma nella tua interezza eh. E soprattutto senza implicitamente dirmi che io resto fuori dalla tua vacanza da un patto che. (se permetti. ) mi riguarda.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se devi dimagrire un cucchiaino di zucchero nel caffé comporta meno conseguenze di un'intera cassata siciliana sbafata in una sera.
> Allo stesso modo, non si possono trattare allo stesso modo queste "parti di sé" il cui peso è indiscutibilmente differente.
> Fare sesso fuori non è un cucchiaino di zucchero che manco lo vedi in una dieta, è un cabaret di babà al rum mangiati tutti assieme. Se poi ci aggiungi qualche sentimento che non si nega mai in un rapporto di coppia ti trovi a farti fuori l'intera pasticceria.
> Tecnicamente è impossibile non accorgersi di farlo e non comprendere le conseguenze diverse.


Ma è quel che dicevo prima..

È il CNF che tecnicamente è anche convenzionalmente fa la differenza..

Ma è altrettanto vero che se l'opera lirica è parte di me, ma in casa Delle mie opere liriche non gli interessa una sega a nessuno, ma gli interessa invece che prepari le lasagne e lo spezzatino x cena, quella parte di me io non la spendo.

Poi magari la spendo con una amica appassionata di opera lirica fuori casa, e sono in "vacanza" dal me di coppia

E chi se ne fotte.. le lasagne erano buone e lo spezzatino era tenero

Poi l'amica ha un culo da infarto, e tra un'opera e l'altra mi capita di accorgermene...

Etc.. etc..


----------



## Mariben (11 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La questione del "patto" emerge sempre, e può anche avere una sua logica nel momento in cui vi è condivisione di beni e progetti in una coppia.
> Ma quello che brucia di più non è la lesione del patto, che pare più una questione burocratica, ma la constatazione che chi si ha accanto non ci ha rispettati e non ci ha valutati minimamente nelle sue scelte anteponendo l'io al noi, in pratica ci ha esclusi.
> Questa sensazione di esclusione brucia enormemente.


Brucia perché ferisce l 'ego perché ti ritrovi  improvvisamente senza quella stampella a cui ti appoggiarvi senza , magari, chiederti se il peso non fosse divenuto eccessivo.
Niente a che fare con il noi


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Il senso credo mi sia chiaro. E la vacanza non è ovviamente da quelle parti di se' che "si spendono" nel rapporto di coppia, ma da quelle parti di se' che  SI DEVONO SPENDERE nella coppia. Perché c'è un accordo. Ora spiegami tu che senso ha muovere dalla premessa che "mi sono preso DA SOLO una vacanza" (giusto) per dire che, data la premessa, tu con la mia vacanza non c'entri niente ma non perché ci sono andato da solo (no eh ) ma perché ho mandato in vacanza il me che stava nell'accordo. Come se un accordo non lo si pigliasse almeno in due. Di qui che dico che è giusto che tu nella vacanza con l'amante sia solo, ma nella tua interezza eh. E soprattutto senza implicitamente dirmi che io resto fuori dalla tua vacanza da un patto che. (se permetti. ) mi riguarda.


Ma da tradito ho già risposto ieri sera: io non sono un "lavoro"

Però se non voglio essere un lavoro, devo anche io x primo impegnarmi

Perché se apri bocca su argomenti che SI DEVONO SPENDERE tra me e te, come coppia (e penso ad esempio al caso di  [MENTION=3188]farfalla[/MENTION] ) e l'altro si gira di là e cambia discorso contrariato, beh... 

Io son qui a "spendere" ma è pure vero che tu mi chiudi la seracinesca del negozio in faccia...


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mmmmh...parecchi ci sguazzano nei problemi (veri/presunti/ingigantiti) dell'amante...per una donna in crisi - o sedicente in crisi perchè altrimenti passa per zoccola - l'amante pronto ad ascoltare e a fare da sfogatoio è essenziale...


Chiaro, è un caso di scuola. Anche un po' stereotipato se vuoi. Io ho detto solo che se inciampo in una così mi viene l'ittero. Anche perché, da bravo egoriferito, con una che mi tratta da amico friendzonato, che ci faccio? Se non ti piaccio io che ci vieni a fare con me?


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma è quel che dicevo prima..È il CNF che tecnicamente è anche convenzionalmente fa la differenza..Ma è altrettanto vero che se l'opera lirica è parte di me, ma in casa Delle mie opere liriche non gli interessa una sega a nessuno, ma gli interessa invece che prepari le lasagne e lo spezzatino x cena, quella parte di me io non la spendo.Poi magari la spendo con una amica appassionata di opera lirica fuori casa, e sono in "vacanza" dal me di coppiaE chi se ne fotte.. le lasagne erano buone e lo spezzatino era teneroPoi l'amica ha un culo da infarto, e tra un'opera e l'altra mi capita di accorgermene...Etc.. etc..


No. Il punto è che siamo  "interi" anche quando omettiamo. E a prescindere dal fatto che omettiamo di rispettare un patto, omettiamo parti di noi che esulano dal patto, o omettiamo di parlare della nostra vita di coppia con l'amante. Siamo e restiamo tutti interi pure con le nostre omissioni, sempre, e perciò non è possibile mandare in vacanza una parte di noi. Se lo pensiamo e' perché ce la stiamo raccontando a noi stessi, invero siamo anche le nostre omissioni e i nostri patti. Ma non  "trasmigriamo" parti. E se sto eludendo un patto lo sto eludendo con tutta me stessa, non sto mandando in vacanza la parte di me che ha un accordo con te, magari per escluderti. E' una esclusione che campeggia nella mia testa e ripeto, parte dalla premessa di omettere (giustamente) parti all'amante che sono estranee al patto con l'amante per finire  (errando) a tenere estraneo il legittimo da cose che lo riguardano eccome. Non sei in vacanza dal te nella coppia. Sei in vacanza tu, per intero, dalla coppia. Eccheccazz


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro i compromessi stanno nella tua testa. Se io decido di scoparmi una, molto semplicemente fin dall'inizio le do il secondo cellulare che sta a studio. È che a casa non entra proprio. Quando quello sta acceso sono reperibile, altrimenti trovo spento. Compromessi zero. Quando sto in giro con l'amante Se mi chiamano da casa non rispondo e basta. Se mi chiedono come mai non ho risposto avevo da fare. Poi richiamo. Mi prendo una mezz'oretta di pausa sigaretta e faccio le mie chiamate.
> Ripeto, L'importante è sapere chi sei. Ho perso il conto degli amici che passano più tempo a giustificare preventivamente delle assenze programmate che a "starci" mentalmente e fisicamente con l'amante.
> Io con una che mi fa scenate di gelosia, improvvisate o roba del genere non mi ci sarei mai messo dall'inizio. Se a 16 anni mi rompi il cazzo perché sei gelosa, io ti lascio su due piedi e senza spiegazioni anche se non ho impicci altrove. Perché non mi devi rompere i coglioni e non avere rotture di coglioni è la mia priorità. Poi se vai a spaccare il naso ad una perché mi ha guardato non me ne frega un cazzo, ma la scenata non la fai. A me.
> Spero di non essermi capito da solo


Ma quella che ti fa casini lo scopri quando te li fa. A volte è tardi.
Non credo faccia come la mamma che ti mostra mille volte la ciabatta prima di tirartela.Io tutta sta sicurezza di beccare sempre amanti da manuale che si dissolvono al momento del non bisogno non ce l'avrei ecco.Possiamo anche credere che siamo dei gran volponi perché sappiamo scegliere bene l'amante ma qui è pieno di gente che ha tipoato scegliendosi mogli e mariti...
Guarda la mite Flower....buona buona ed innocua per due anni e ora è in camaeretta a studiare la letterina da scrivere.
E guarda che di storie venute a gallma perché uno dei due si è scocciato di essere fumo ce ne sono


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiaro, è un caso di scuola. Anche un po' stereotipato se vuoi. Io ho detto solo che se inciampo in una così mi viene l'ittero.


Però se ti tira l'ittero te lo fai passare (poi dipende, c'è chi è più portato per l'ascolto e chi meno)



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Anche perché, da bravo egoriferito, con una che mi tratta da amico friendzonato, che ci faccio? Se non ti piaccio io che ci vieni a fare con me?


Ma no, non sei un suo 'amico' !
Sei un pò il suo amante, un pò il suo confessore...


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma quella che ti fa casini lo scopri quando te li fa. A volte è tardi.
> Non credo faccia come la mamma che ti mostra mille volte la ciabatta prima di tirartela.Io tutta sta sicurezza di beccare sempre amanti da manuale che si dissolvono al momento del non bisogno non ce l'avrei ecco.Possiamo anche credere che siamo dei gran volponi perché sappiamo scegliere bene l'amante ma qui è pieno di gente che ha tipoato scegliendosi mogli e mariti...
> Guarda la mite Flower....buona buona ed innocua per due anni e ora è in camaeretta a studiare la letterina da scrivere.
> E guarda che di storie venute a gallma perché uno dei due si è scocciato di essere fumo ce ne sono


Quotone. 
@_Arcistufo_ nelle sue digressioni dimentica ogni tanto che l'amante può essere una variabile indipendente da quello che vorremmo sempre che fosse...che uno se la cerchi secondo le caratteristiche che più preferisce ci sta, ma da qui a prevedere l'imprevedibile ce ne corre...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma quella che ti fa casini lo scopri quando te li fa. A volte è tardi.
> Non credo faccia come la mamma che ti mostra mille volte la ciabatta prima di tirartela.Io tutta sta sicurezza di beccare sempre amanti da manuale che si dissolvono al momento del non bisogno non ce l'avrei ecco.Possiamo anche credere che siamo dei gran volponi perché sappiamo scegliere bene l'amante ma qui è pieno di gente che ha tipoato scegliendosi mogli e mariti...
> Guarda la mite Flower....buona buona ed innocua per due anni e ora è in camaeretta a studiare la letterina da scrivere.
> E guarda che di storie venute a gallma perché uno dei due si è scocciato di essere fumo ce ne sono


buona buona che ha fatto capire chiaramente che voleva di più e anche se l'ha detto da poco direi che era evidente.
I campanelli d'allarme c'erano e se uno è scemo che si mette anche ad illuderla direi che se la cerca.
Poi che il rischio dello psicopatico ci sia sono la prima a saperlo, purtroppo


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Il punto è che siamo  "interi" anche quando omettiamo. E a prescindere dal fatto che omettiamo di rispettare un patto, omettiamo parti di noi che esulano dal patto, o omettiamo di parlare della nostra vita di coppia con l'amante. Siamo e restiamo tutti interi pure con le nostre omissioni, sempre, e perciò non è possibile mandare in vacanza una parte di noi. Se lo pensiamo e' perché ce la stiamo raccontando a noi stessi, invero siamo anche le nostre omissioni e i nostri patti. Ma non  "trasmigriamo" parti. E se sto eludendo un patto lo sto eludendo con tutta me stessa, non sto mandando in vacanza la parte di me che ha un accordo con te, magari per escluderti. E' una esclusione che campeggia nella mia testa e ripeto, parte dalla premessa di omettere (giustamente) parti all'amante che sono estranee al patto con l'amante per finire  (errando) a tenere estraneo il legittimo da cose che lo riguardano eccome. Non sei in vacanza dal te nella coppia. Sei in vacanza tu, per intero, dalla coppia. Eccheccazz


Questa è una premessa ideologica che predispone solo alla cecità.

A partire ad esempio dalla cecità che ha avuto tuo marito a "considerarti intera" quando ti ha chiesto (preteso) di rinunciare alla tua professione per stare in casa ad accudire casa e marito.

E se ben ci pensi, quella fu una frattura iniziale di quelle grosse, che nulla ha a che vedere con sesso e amanti.

Non per nulla la prima cosa che ti sei ripresa è stata quella

In coppia Serve il cervello per non deprimere le altrui parti di se, non i contratti


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> I campanelli d'allarme c'erano e se uno è scemo che si mette anche ad illuderla direi che se la cerca.


...e gli va di culo se non gli succede niente...


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2017)

Mariben ha detto:


> Brucia perché ferisce l 'ego perché ti ritrovi  improvvisamente senza quella *stampella* a cui ti appoggiarvi senza , magari, chiederti se il peso non fosse divenuto eccessivo.
> Niente a che fare con il noi


Direi che nel mio caso è stato il contrario, quindi anche no.
Il noi è anche e comunque questo quando necessario, non solo parti piacevoli.


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Il punto è che siamo  "interi" anche quando omettiamo. E a prescindere dal fatto che omettiamo di rispettare un patto, omettiamo parti di noi che esulano dal patto, o omettiamo di parlare della nostra vita di coppia con l'amante. Siamo e restiamo tutti interi pure con le nostre omissioni, sempre, e perciò non è possibile mandare in vacanza una parte di noi. Se lo pensiamo e' perché ce la stiamo raccontando a noi stessi, invero siamo anche le nostre omissioni e i nostri patti. Ma non  "trasmigriamo" parti. E se sto eludendo un patto lo sto eludendo con tutta me stessa, non sto mandando in vacanza la parte di me che ha un accordo con te, magari per escluderti. E' una esclusione che campeggia nella mia testa e ripeto, parte dalla premessa di omettere (giustamente) parti all'amante che sono estranee al patto con l'amante per finire  (errando) a tenere estraneo il legittimo da cose che lo riguardano eccome. Non sei in vacanza dal te nella coppia. *Sei in vacanza tu, per intero, dalla coppia*. Eccheccazz


Sì.


----------



## oriente70 (11 Ottobre 2017)

Amante come scacciapensieri o vacanza e momet per il malditesta del tradito/a.
2mali 2 cure differenti ..
Dovevo fare il medico mejo il ginecologo


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questa è una premessa ideologica che predispone solo alla cecità.A partire ad esempio dalla cecità che ha avuto tuo marito a "considerarti intera" quando ti ha chiesto (preteso) di rinunciare alla tua professione per stare in casa ad accudire casa e marito.E se ben ci pensi, quella fu una frattura iniziale di quelle grosse, che nulla ha a che vedere con sesso e amanti.Non per nulla la prima cosa che ti sei ripresa è stata quellaIn coppia Serve il cervello per non deprimere le altrui parti di se, non i contratti


Eh no. Qui sbagli. Mio marito non ha mai  "preteso" che io stessi a casa ad accudire lui e la casa. L'errore l'ho fatto io che, partendo da una sua  (iniziale) richiesta di essere più presente in casa. (non era irragionevole.... Lavoravo fino a tardissimo) ho voluto ficcarmi in una situazione  "intermedia" fino poi a finire, quando e' arrivato il bambino, con lo stare a casa  "perché tanto finché e' piccolo va così e poi si vedrà, in quanto non ho una situazione lavorativa attualmente da tutelare". Da qui che ho rinunciato io, con in più la colpa di non avere messo nero su bianco  (in senso figurato) nuovi patti circa la condivisione anche finanziaria del ménage. Oh... Ero sempre io intera eh. Nessuno mi ha sbrindellata. Lo sbrindellamento e' avvenuto anche in conseguenza alla mia perdita di autonomia, ma il discorso è un po' diverso. E non ha sbrindellato la parte lavorativa di me, ma il tutto. Come io non ho sbrindellato una parte di me.Ragazzi.... Noi siamo interi sia nelle nostre scelte, che di fronte alle loro conseguenze. Cio' a prescindere dal fatto che si mettano in gioco parti di noi. Ma non è che tradisco con una parte e con l'altra no. Non è che il mio  "me della coppia" va in giro  Non è che se il coniuge mi chiude la saracinesca sulla questione CNF (o su qualsiasi altra che abbiamo ritenuto essenziale alla coppia) la mia aspettativa delusa emigra senza me, o senza la parte di me che mi rende parte di una controaspettativa. Che posso benissimo dire inadimplendi non est adimplendum, ma lo devo appunto dire, mica mandare il mio essere parte di un accordo in vacanza senza tutto il resto. E se decido di non dire che per me un patto non c'è più, beh... Sai che c'è? Che il patto resta in piedi, io lo eludo, ma la vacanza la sto facendo io. E non dal me nel patto, ma proprio dal patto. Che se non contempla la possibilità di vacanze coinvolge per forza anche l'altro. Scindere le parti di se' a quel punto non è coerente con se stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La questione del "patto" emerge sempre, e può anche avere una sua logica nel momento in cui vi è condivisione di beni e progetti in una coppia.
> Ma quello che brucia di più non è la lesione del patto, che pare più una questione burocratica, ma la constatazione che chi si ha accanto non ci ha rispettati e non ci ha valutati minimamente nelle sue scelte anteponendo l'io al noi, in pratica ci ha esclusi.
> Questa sensazione di esclusione brucia enormemente.


Brucia perché è una inadempienza di un patto sottoscritto, anche solo implicitamente, o esplicitamente in caso di matrimonio.
La cosa che brucia  è proprio il fatto di essere traditi perché era un rapporto che si basava proprio sulla condivisione di una intimità fisica, ma anche e soprattutto di pensieri, emozioni, sentimenti e di progetti.
È inaccettabile che chi rompe il rapporto voglia scaricarlo sul tradito facendolo passare da traditore della intimità perché il traditore, vero, non ha visto soddisfatti dei suoi bisogni e desideri che erano del tutto egoistici e non contemplati nel patto.
Il voler restare nel matrimonio è una trasformazione unilaterale del patto in un altro in cui si condividono solo le cose che uno sceglie di condividere, come se il traditore avesse trasformato il partner in un genitore a cui si racconta del film o del compagno, ma non della festa, della bevuta o il sesso.
Questo PUÒ essere il segno di un problema di attaccamento e di autonomia. Quando l'attaccamento viene sentito come pericoloso per la propria autonomia ci si allontana. Ci si può allontanare anche andando in palestra o a correre o avendo un amante. Certamente l'allontanamento per la palestra innervosisce meno :mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh no. Qui sbagli. Mio marito non ha mai  "preteso" che io stessi a casa ad accudire lui e la casa. L'errore l'ho fatto io che, partendo da una sua  (iniziale) richiesta di essere più presente in casa. (non era irragionevole.... Lavoravo fino a tardissimo) ho voluto ficcarmi in una situazione  "intermedia" fino poi a finire, quando e' arrivato il bambino, con lo stare a casa  "perché tanto finché e' piccolo va così e poi si vedrà, in quanto non ho una situazione lavorativa attualmente da tutelare". Da qui che ho rinunciato io, con in più la colpa di non avere messo nero su bianco  (in senso figurato) nuovi patti circa la condivisione anche finanziaria del ménage. Oh... Ero sempre io intera eh. Nessuno mi ha sbrindellata. Lo sbrindellamento e' avvenuto anche in conseguenza alla mia perdita di autonomia, ma il discorso è un po' diverso. E non ha sbrindellato la parte lavorativa di me, ma il tutto. Come io non ho sbrindellato una parte di me.Ragazzi.... Noi siamo interi sia nelle nostre scelte, che di fronte alle loro conseguenze. Cio' a prescindere dal fatto che si mettano in gioco parti di noi. Ma non è che tradisco con una parte e con l'altra no. Non è che il mio  "me della coppia" va in giro  Non è che se il coniuge mi chiude la saracinesca sulla questione CNF (o su qualsiasi altra che abbiamo ritenuto essenziale alla coppia) la mia aspettativa delusa emigra senza me, o senza la parte di me che mi rende parte di una controaspettativa. Che posso benissimo dire inadimplendi non est adimplendum, ma lo devo appunto dire, mica mandare il mio essere parte di un accordo in vacanza senza tutto il resto. E se decido di non dire che per me un patto non c'è più, beh... Sai che c'è? Che il patto resta in piedi, io lo eludo, ma la vacanza la sto facendo io. E non dal me nel patto, ma proprio dal patto. Che se non contempla la possibilità di vacanze coinvolge per forza anche l'altro. Scindere le parti di se' a quel punto non è coerente con se stessi.


Ho capito.. sul discorso del lavoro ricordavo male ...

Però credo di capire che quando io parlo di "",tutto intero" tu traduci con "nel pieno Delle mie facoltà mentali"

E quando parlo di "parte di me" traduci con "mentalmente interdetto"

Ma (eventualmente) volevo dire che non sono la stessa cosa, non nel mio uso del termine.

Se io dico che sono in "vacanza" dal me che spendo nella coppia, non voglio dire che sono incapace di intendere e di volere, durante la vacanza.

Non so se è chiaro


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Brucia perché è una inadempienza di un patto sottoscritto, anche solo implicitamente, o esplicitamente in caso di matrimonio.
> La cosa che brucia  è proprio il fatto di essere traditi perché era un rapporto che si basava proprio sulla condivisione di una intimità fisica, ma anche e soprattutto di pensieri, emozioni, sentimenti e di progetti.
> *È inaccettabile che chi rompe il rapporto voglia scaricarlo sul tradito facendolo passare da traditore della intimità perché il traditore, vero, non ha visto soddisfatti dei suoi bisogni e desideri che erano del tutto egoistici e non contemplati nel patto.*
> Il voler restare nel matrimonio è una trasformazione unilaterale del patto in un altro in cui si condividono solo le cose che uno sceglie di condividere, come se il traditore avesse trasformato il partner in un _*genitore*_ a cui si racconta del film o del compagno, ma non della festa, della bevuta o il sesso.
> Questo PUÒ essere il segno di un problema di attaccamento e di autonomia. Quando l'attaccamento viene sentito come pericoloso per la propria autonomia ci si allontana. Ci si può allontanare anche andando in palestra o a correre o avendo un amante. Certamente l'allontanamento per la palestra innervosisce meno :mexican:


Basterebbe il neretto...:up:
Sul "genitore" sottolineato: io lo sostituirei con un "erogatore di servizi a piacimento", ovvero una persona con cui mantieni un rapporto perché ne valuti sostanzialmente il contributo positivo nei tuoi confronti, senza però caricarti di ciò che l'altro aveva stabilito insieme a te come essenziale per la coppia.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Basterebbe il neretto...:up:
> Sul "genitore" sottolineato: io lo sostituirei con un "erogatore di servizi a piacimento", ovvero una persona con cui mantieni un rapporto perché ne valuti sostanzialmente il contributo positivo nei tuoi confronti, senza però caricarti di ciò che l'altro aveva stabilito insieme a te come essenziale per la coppia.


Il genitore è per definizione l'elemento di un rapporto asimmetrico che eroga tutto ciò che è necessario al figlio in termini materiali, psicologici e affettivi ricavando gioia dalla gioia dell'altro (il figlio) e con la prospettiva di un graduale allontanamento.
Creare questo rapporto all'interno della coppia può essere responsabilità di entrambi, anche se chi diventa il genitore può non esserne consapevole, convinto di essere su un piano paritario.


----------



## ivanl (11 Ottobre 2017)

Quando, poi, piu' che genitore, passi al livello di maggiordomo o colf?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> Quando, poi, piu' che genitore, passi al livello di maggiordomo o colf?


Ci sono anche genitori che vengono usati in quel modo.
Io ho sottovalutato il rapporto che c'era stato tra il mio ex e i suoi genitori e l'alfabeto sentimentale appreso.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il genitore è per definizione l'elemento di un rapporto asimmetrico che eroga tutto ciò che è necessario al figlio in termini materiali, psicologici e affettivi ricavando gioia dalla gioia dell'altro (il figlio) e con la prospettiva di un graduale allontanamento.
> Creare questo rapporto all'interno della coppia può essere responsabilità di entrambi, anche se chi diventa il genitore può non esserne consapevole, convinto di essere su un piano paritario.


Quindi poi cosa succede se la parte 'filiale' della coppia si emancipa o cerca di emanciparsi?
Il rapporto della mia compagna con il suo ex marito era pressappoco del tipo che descrivi, 12 anni di differenza contribuivano a tale impostazione..


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quindi poi cosa succede se la parte 'filiale' della coppia si emancipa o cerca di emanciparsi?
> Il rapporto della mia compagna con il suo ex marito era pressappoco del tipo che descrivi, 12 anni di differenza contribuivano a tale impostazione..


Giustamente si trova il filarino:mexican:


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ho capito.. sul discorso del lavoro ricordavo male ...Però credo di capire che quando io parlo di "",tutto intero" tu traduci con "nel pieno Delle mie facoltà mentali"E quando parlo di "parte di me" traduci con "mentalmente interdetto"Ma (eventualmente) volevo dire che non sono la stessa cosa, non nel mio uso del termine.Se io dico che sono in "vacanza" dal me che spendo nella coppia, non voglio dire che sono incapace di intendere e di volere, durante la vacanza.Non so se è chiaro


No. Io non ho messo la discussione sul piano della capacità di intendere e di volere. Ho solo detto che nel farmi le corna tu non stai semplicemente mettendo in vacanza la parte di te che spendi nella coppia. Troppo comodo. Tu metti in vacanza te stesso, tanto e' vero che puoi benissimo decidere di spendere con l'amante ANCHE altre parti di te che esulano dai nostri patti. Tanto per dire. E a maggior ragione per il fatto che spendi ANCHE altra roba altrove  (voglio in effetti ben vedere se non si cerca di smussare qualche difetto con l'amante.... Auspicabilmente lasciando apparte l'ammmmorrre) non è che ti prendi una vacanza dal te nella coppia. Eccheccazz (e 3) Ti pigli una vacanza dalla coppia. Non si scappa, per me


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giustamente si trova il filarino:mexican:


...e infatti...


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Oggi sono un po' cotto... il sonno mi attanaglia per cui ne consegue che fatico a seguire alcuni ragionamenti.
> Non riesco sinceramente a comprendere il collegamento tra l'essere sfigati (letteralmente senza figa, ovvero senza una donna con cui accoppiarsi) e avere una relazione extraconiugale, quindi disporre di ben due partner, ovviamente con modalità differenti di gestione del rapporto.
> i compromessi ci sono in qualsiasi rapporto, non necessariamente solo in quello clandestino, anzi. Proprio il non dover avere in carico anche la necessità della convivenza e quindi del necessario compromesso che questa comporta, insieme a tutte le attività di gestione familiare, potrebbe far pensare che nel rapporto extra siano anche minori.
> ...


È in quale misura avere l'amante ti esonera dalla rottura di palle  della famiglia ,dei parenti,del battesimo,del compleanno?
Hai l'amante da gestire e hai pure le rotture di palle da cui non ti puoi sottrarre.Se non vuoi avere quelle rotture lasci la moglie e fai il saltaletti libero come l'aria.Quella è l'unica soluzione definitiva  a quelle rotture .


----------



## ivanl (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...e infatti...


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il genitore è per definizione l'elemento di un rapporto asimmetrico che eroga tutto ciò che è necessario al figlio in termini materiali, psicologici e affettivi ricavando gioia dalla gioia dell'altro (il figlio) e con la prospettiva di un graduale allontanamento.
> Creare questo rapporto all'interno della coppia può essere responsabilità di entrambi, anche se chi diventa il genitore può non esserne *consapevole*, convinto di essere su un piano paritario.


Oltre a non essere consapevole può anche non concordare con questa nuova figura, per questo non farei questa associazione linguistica equivocabile (lasciamola agli psicologi): si è genitori solo dei figli, con il coniuge si possono avere rapporti di vario genere, a volte al limite del parassitismo, ma nulla a che vedere con quanto definito dal ruolo del genitore, che ha comunque una definizione bel precisa e una valenza positiva.
Una moglie che si mette a fare la figlia del marito, entrando anche in concorrenza con i figli naturali e abdicando al ruolo di madre è un problema, per dire.


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giustamente si trova il filarino:mexican:


Nel mio caso si è trovato il papà. 11 anni di differenza con l'amante .
Sto semplificando, eh.


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mmmmh...parecchi ci sguazzano nei problemi (veri/presunti/ingigantiti) dell'amante...per una donna in crisi - o sedicente in crisi perchè altrimenti passa per zoccola - l'amante pronto ad ascoltare e a fare da sfogatoio è essenziale...


Mio marito era lo sfogatoio livello master della sua amante ,per lui non è stato un campanello d'allarme sentirsi  le critiche scurrili anche di tipo sessuale che lei gli dispensava.Gongolava nel sentirsi il supereroe paragonato alla mezza calzetta che la signora diceva di avere a casa.Gli avrà pure dato del superdotato ovviamente .Ovviamante poi è arrivato il suo turno  per  essere trattato allo stesso modo una volta scesi dalla giostra 
Nelle relazioni extra le gratificazioni che cerchiamo non sono uguali per tutti.Chi cerca di sistemare cose a livelli più profondi e chi si accontenta dei grattini.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non si scappa, per me


Certo che sei davvero una donna tremenda te.. :rotfl: :carneval:

Ma una vacanzina piccinina piccinina..?

Niente eh..? :mexican:

Vabbè ricorrerò ai sindacati.. :rotfl: :carneval:


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> È in quale misura avere l'amante *ti esonera dalla rottura di palle  della famiglia ,dei parenti,del battesimo,del compleanno?*
> Hai l'amante da gestire e hai pure le rotture di palle da cui non ti puoi sottrarre.Se non vuoi avere quelle rotture lasci la moglie e fai il saltaletti libero come l'aria.Quella è l'unica soluzione definitiva  a quelle rotture .


Con l'amante non hai la necessità di ottemperare a queste cose che sono previste, giustamente, in una coppia ufficiale con un minimo di inserimento nella società, per cui in teoria hai meno compromessi da affrontare nel rapporto.
Ma perché vedi così gravoso avere un amante, tale da farti scrivere "l'amante da gestire"?
Se fosse davvero così, chi mai desidererebbe avere storie clandestine?
Che poi uno abbia la sfiga - che è frutto comunque di una pessima capacità di valutare le persone - di incappare in un'amante psicopatica che ti crea problemi, diciamo che può capitare.
Ma si accetta di tradire per avere qualcosa in più di estremamente piacevole, non per fare come Tafazzi.


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito era lo sfogatoio livello master della sua amante ,per lui non è stato un campanello d'allarme sentirsi  le critiche scurrili anche di tipo sessuale che lei gli dispensava.Gongolava nel sentirsi il supereroe paragonato alla mezza calzetta che la signora diceva di avere a casa.Gli avrà pure dato del superdotato ovviamente .Ovviamante poi è arrivato il suo turno  per  essere trattato allo stesso modo una volta scesi dalla giostra
> Nelle relazioni extra le gratificazioni che cerchiamo non sono uguali per tutti.Chi cerca di sistemare cose a livelli più profondi e chi si accontenta dei grattini.


Ecco, forse qui hanno un po' ragione tutti quelli che hanno detto che una persona così... mai.
Sinceramente concordo con loro.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ...e infatti...


E ti è piaciuto essere il filarino. Solo che ora sei tu il genitore


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Oltre a non essere consapevole può anche non concordare con questa nuova figura, per questo non farei questa associazione linguistica equivocabile (lasciamola agli psicologi): si è genitori solo dei figli, con il coniuge si possono avere rapporti di vario genere, a volte al limite del parassitismo, ma nulla a che vedere con quanto definito dal ruolo del genitore, che ha comunque una definizione bel precisa e una valenza positiva.
> Una moglie che si mette a fare la figlia del marito, entrando anche in concorrenza con i figli naturali e abdicando al ruolo di madre è un problema, per dire.


Altroché se è un problema.
Ma succede spesso.


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, forse qui hanno un po' ragione tutti quelli che hanno detto che una persona così... mai.
> Sinceramente concordo con loro.


Eh,ma mica ha cominciato così .
L'emancipata era lei che lo ha avvertito,"solo qualche scopata " perché ella era innamoratissima del marito.
In un attimo il vento era cambiato in modo drastico perché lei si è rivelata una dominatrice travestita da anima fragile e cambiava tono quando lui ventilava l'idea di lasciar perdere .
Credo che la disponibilità dell'altro/altra a lasciarti stare se manifesti l'idea di troncare,la scopri solo quando ci provi .
Ho una coppia di amici,lui avvocato e lei designer.Sposati da 20 anni,due figli.Fin dal primo giorno di matrimonio hanno fatto pipponi abominevoli sulla  civiltà da tenersi in caso di divorzio perché lui a causa del suo lavoro vedeva situazioni allucinanti tra coppie separande con relativi disagi riversati sui figli.
Che ve lo devo dire a fare che cosa ne è stato dello storico tacito patto di civiltà quando lei si è invaghita di un uomo con 11 anni meno di lei e ci ha fatto pure un figlio.
Ecco,lei è finita nel tritacarne e pure il rapporto con i figli .........era stupita perché i patti in caso di rottura erano altri


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito era lo sfogatoio livello master della sua amante ,per lui non è stato un campanello d'allarme sentirsi  le critiche scurrili anche di tipo sessuale che lei gli dispensava.Gongolava nel sentirsi il supereroe paragonato alla mezza calzetta che la signora diceva di avere a casa.Gli avrà pure dato del superdotato ovviamente .Ovviamante poi è arrivato il suo turno  per  essere trattato allo stesso modo una volta scesi dalla giostra
> Nelle relazioni extra le gratificazioni che cerchiamo non sono uguali per tutti.Chi cerca di sistemare cose a livelli più profondi e chi si accontenta dei grattini.


Concordo sulla individualità delle gratificazioni ricercate.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Con l'amante non hai la necessità di ottemperare a queste cose che sono previste, giustamente, in una coppia ufficiale con un minimo di inserimento nella società, per cui in teoria hai meno compromessi da affrontare nel rapporto.
> Ma perché vedi così gravoso avere un amante, tale da farti scrivere "l'amante da gestire"?
> Se fosse davvero così, chi mai desidererebbe avere storie clandestine?
> Che poi uno abbia la sfiga - che è frutto comunque di una pessima capacità di valutare le persone - di incappare in un'amante psicopatica che ti crea problemi, diciamo che può capitare.
> Ma si accetta di tradire per avere qualcosa in più di estremamente piacevole, non per fare come Tafazzi.


Infatti. Ribadisco che spesso è il filarino con cui ridere e scherzare, poi si torna a casa e tocca pure andare a trovare i nonni.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> E l'ammmmorrre?



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:




Arcistufo ha detto:


> tesoro per i minori di età ci sono sicuramente forum più adatti.


Amore, ma non te ne eri andato affanculo da un'altra parte? Ancora qua stai?



JON ha detto:


> Condivido.
> Ma per essere come dici tu bisogna essere nella posizione di poterlo essere. Vabbè ci siamo capiti



:up:




Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sei scemo? Se qui alle doglianze seguissero azioni avremmo chiuso da un pezzo! Qui la gente Viene per scrivere, sfogarsi e tornare alla propria vita in un eterno loop ti presente stile giorno della marmotta. Se uno volesse risolvere i problemi non passerebbe il tempo sul forum.


Cazzate.



mistral ha detto:


> 100rossetti evidentemente quando era nella parte dell'amane e della traditrice non si sentiva così figa.Si rendeva conto di vivere di ripieghi e magari si sentiva sfigata perché dubito che situazioni sentimentali simili possano essere la massima aspirazione dell'essere umano.


Perfetto 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non è automatico, non è per forza e non è che un caso fa la regola. Se non sei tagliata per fare l'amante È un discorso, se ti accompagni con viscidone, sei te che non ti sei scegliere con chi accompagnarti. Inutile sperare nel salvataggio della categoria mentale.
> #semprecolpadeglialtri


Una tagliata per fare l'amante, cioè che scopa, sta zitta e accorre al bisogno, è una poveraccia, anche se le piace così. Perchè significa non avere le palle per stare in una relazione tutta intera. Perchè bearsi di pezzi e sprazzi di uomo e accontentarsi può funzionare per un po', perchè c'è sempre un dopo, perchè le parti dell'individuo non contemplate nella relazione prima o poi reclamano attenzione, perchè si è tenuti nell'ombra. Nell'ombra della vita reale, quella sotto gli occhi di tutti, quella nella quale non devi guardarti intorno, non devi mentire nè fingere, quella in cui ti puoi spogliare di tutto e sentirti coperto. Ma tu che cazzo ne sai? Vabbè 



danny ha detto:


> Mah.
> Oggi sono un po' cotto... il sonno mi attanaglia per cui ne consegue che fatico a seguire alcuni ragionamenti.
> *Non riesco sinceramente a comprendere il collegamento tra l'essere sfigati (letteralmente senza figa, ovvero senza una donna con cui accoppiarsi) e avere una relazione extraconiugale, quindi disporre di ben due partner, ovviamente con modalità differenti di gestione del rapporto.*
> i compromessi ci sono in qualsiasi rapporto, non necessariamente solo in quello clandestino, anzi. Proprio il non dover avere in carico anche la necessità della convivenza e quindi del necessario compromesso che questa comporta, insieme a tutte le attività di gestione familiare, potrebbe far pensare che nel rapporto extra siano anche minori.
> ...


Primo neretto:
due partner che insieme non ne fanno uno *vero*. Sai che conquista. Uno lo si tradisce perchè evidentemente qualcosa non funziona e/o manca, l'altro a mezzo servizio per riempire spazi e tempi rimasti disattesi dal rapporto principale. Un miscuglio di olio di scemi vari (tradito compreso per la sua inconsapevolezza) che sa solo di incompiutezza.


Secondo neretto:
in una relazione solida non si sopporta nulla o quasi; la condivisione o separazione delle sfere personali è scelta continua e soddisfacente per entrambi. Lasciare che l'altro scelga di partecipare a cose di uno dei due è fondamentale, l'imposizione si che matura sopportazione.

Terzo neretto:
ma per carità. Le farfalle nello stomaco per un amante che lascia il tempo che trova anche no. Non è sfigato chi viene tradito; è solo qualcuno/a che viene catapultato in una verità sconosciuta che deve imparare a capire e gestire. Sfigato è colui/colei che per avere quattro farfalle nello stomaco e fare l'adolescente ridicolo da sposato/a con figli etc mette a repentaglio tutto quanto ha costruito nella vita adulta senza averne piena coscienza. Da povero sfigato appunto. Che per inseguire il ronzio di ali a casaccio (magari fossero sempre farfalle) ha bisogno di dare voce a parti di sè che stoltamente ha soffocato nel tempo. Errori di calcolo, valutazioni sbagliate a monte, percezione di sè e della coppia non realistiche: roba da sfigati superficiali.


----------



## Foglia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo che sei davvero una donna tremenda te.. :rotfl: :carneval:
> 
> Ma una vacanzina piccinina piccinina..?
> 
> ...


Uff.... Ma lo sai che sono libera professionista io :carneval:

Che poi mica troppo libera eh.

Che una vacanza per me si traduce sostanzialmente in mancato guadagno  

Mmmmmm..... A dire il vero il mio "capo" se mi piglio un paio di giorni nulla dice 

Vabbè.... Quando torno veramente libera ci rifletto su....  :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Con l'amante non hai la necessità di ottemperare a queste cose che sono previste, giustamente, in una coppia ufficiale con un minimo di inserimento nella società, per cui in teoria hai meno compromessi da affrontare nel rapporto.
> Ma perché vedi così gravoso avere un amante, tale da farti scrivere "l'amante da gestire"?
> Se fosse davvero così, chi mai desidererebbe avere storie clandestine?
> Che poi uno abbia la sfiga - che è frutto comunque di una pessima capacità di valutare le persone - di incappare in un'amante psicopatica che ti crea problemi, diciamo che può capitare.
> Ma si accetta di tradire per avere qualcosa in più di estremamente piacevole, non per fare come Tafazzi.





danny ha detto:


> Ecco, forse qui hanno un po' ragione tutti quelli che hanno detto che una persona così... mai.
> Sinceramente concordo con loro.


Quoto


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma quella che ti fa casini lo scopri quando te li fa. A volte è tardi.
> Non credo faccia come la mamma che ti mostra mille volte la ciabatta prima di tirartela.Io tutta sta sicurezza di beccare sempre amanti da manuale che si dissolvono al momento del non bisogno non ce l'avrei ecco.Possiamo anche credere che siamo dei gran volponi perché sappiamo scegliere bene l'amante ma qui è pieno di gente che ha tipoato scegliendosi mogli e mariti...
> Guarda la mite Flower....buona buona ed innocua per due anni e ora è in camaeretta a studiare la letterina da scrivere.
> E guarda che di storie venute a gallma perché uno dei due si è scocciato di essere fumo ce ne sono


Io non vedo dov'è il problema. Guarda, ero appena laureato, primo giorno di pratica forense discorsetto dell'avvocato anziano che ti spiega quale prima nozione basica fondamentale per fare l'avvocato, che il tuo peggior nemico non è la controparte ma il cliente. Perché il cliente finché ha il problema ti tratterà come un confessore, un fratello, la migliore persona del mondo, Come si tratterà di dover pagare sicuramente troverà da lamentarsi nel migliore dei casi.
Buttarsi nelle braccia dell'amante come sfogatoio è un errore madornale per il semplice motivo scontato che chi ti si avvicina quando sei in difficoltà non lo fa mai in modo limpido. Magari vuole solo sentirsi importante, magari vuole soltanto sentirsi meglio di te per quanto sei sfigato, ma l'aiuto disinteressato al di là dei parenti stretti non l'ho visto mai. Quando sei forte attiri persone forti, quando sei debole attrae avvoltoi. Motivo per cui bisogna farsi vedere forti anche quando non lo si è.
Se la mia amante mi minaccia di una lettera anonima io non mi metto a tremare dandole della brutta persona, le rido in faccia. E poi la convinco educatamente che non sarebbe il caso


----------



## danny (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altroché se è un problema.
> Ma succede spesso.


Credo che mia moglie abbia sempre cercato in me una sostituzione dalla figura parentale.
Qualcuno come suo padre, che la sgravasse delle responsabilità, che si facesse carico del suo accudimento, che ottemperasse alle sue necessità. 
Io invece volevo una compagna. Una con cui "fare cose", anche divertirsi, fare sesso, avere figli.
Lei sembrava così, finché veniva nel weekend a casa mia.
Dopo, con una casa nostra, non poche volte lei mi ha accostato alla figura di suo padre, che per lei doveva essere superiore a me. 
Ha quindi riscontrato in me un fallimento dei suoi obiettivi: quando ci siamo sposati io non ero come lui perché non ero lui, non ero in grado di fare come lui, di essere bravo come lui e quindi non poteva fidarsi di me.
Lei voleva sposarsi mantenendo un ruolo di figlia.
Non avvenendo questo gradualmente ha preso il controllo di tutta le gestione di casa, conti correnti compresi, non fidandosi delle  mie capacità, che metteva in discussione. Quando suo padre è morto lo ha fatto anche con i fratelli, perché non si fidava di loro in quanto non precisi e puntuali come suo padre.
Una ricerca continua e reiterata di perfezione continuamente frustrata dagli accadimenti che periodicamente la portava ad assumersi oneri per mantenere il controllo di quanto accadeva e a farsi sopraffare dall'ansia.
L'amante è stato funzionale e in questo si è palesato l'inghippo: di 11 anni più vecchio, rappresentava adeguatamente la figura capace di condurla per mano a superare i suoi limiti.
Perché alla fine il problema è  questo: usare le persone come stampella per superare i propri limiti.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Con l'amante non hai la necessità di ottemperare a queste cose che sono previste, giustamente, in una coppia ufficiale con un minimo di inserimento nella società, per cui in teoria hai meno compromessi da affrontare nel rapporto.
> *Ma perché vedi così gravoso avere un amante, tale da farti scrivere "l'amante da gestire"?*
> Se fosse davvero così, chi mai desidererebbe avere storie clandestine?
> Che poi uno abbia la sfiga - che è frutto comunque di una pessima capacità di valutare le persone - di incappare in un'amante psicopatica che ti crea problemi, diciamo che può capitare.
> Ma si accetta di tradire per avere qualcosa in più di estremamente piacevole, non per fare come Tafazzi.



L'amante, specie se donna, va gestita sempre perchè raramente (parlo per quello che so, ovviamente) sta in un cassetto e si fa spolverare al bisogno. Cioè all'inizio funziona così, poi, timidamente, chiede di prendere aria. Anche quella più riservata e rispettosa e consapevole del proprio ruolo prima o poi chiede qualcosa in più. Esempio: cara amica con storia classica uomo sposato-figli-personaggio in vista in città etc. Lei sempre al suo posto, mai una richiesta fuori dalle righe, lui conduce il gioco in ogni dettaglio. Perfetto finchè dura. Poi qualcosa piano piano cambia; lei dal non fare nessuna domanda azzarda qualcosina di microscopico, che riguarda loro eh, per carità la famiglia e la vita di lui sono sacre e inviolabili, e lui nicchia, sfugge, inizia a sentire lo scricchiolio del giochino che invecchia. E bon, game over. Tanto per sintetizzare al massimo.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito era lo sfogatoio livello master della sua amante ,per lui non è stato un campanello d'allarme sentirsi  le critiche scurrili anche di tipo sessuale che lei gli dispensava.Gongolava nel sentirsi il supereroe paragonato alla mezza calzetta che la signora diceva di avere a casa.Gli avrà pure dato del superdotato ovviamente .Ovviamante poi è arrivato il suo turno  per  essere trattato allo stesso modo una volta scesi dalla giostra
> Nelle relazioni extra le gratificazioni che cerchiamo non sono uguali per tutti.Chi cerca di sistemare cose a livelli più profondi e chi si accontenta dei grattini.


 appunto, anche solo per non aver notato il sasso macroscopico che lei stava incartando, andrebbe bruciato vivo.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> L'amante, specie se donna, va gestita sempre perchè raramente (parlo per quello che so, ovviamente) sta in un cassetto e si fa spolverare al bisogno. Cioè all'inizio funziona così, poi, timidamente, chiede di prendere aria. Anche quella più riservata e rispettosa e consapevole del proprio ruolo prima o poi chiede qualcosa in più. Esempio: cara amica con storia classica uomo sposato-figli-personaggio in vista in città etc. Lei sempre al suo posto, mai una richiesta fuori dalle righe, lui conduce il gioco in ogni dettaglio. Perfetto finchè dura. Poi qualcosa piano piano cambia; lei dal non fare nessuna domanda azzarda qualcosina di microscopico, che riguarda loro eh, per carità la famiglia e la vita di lui sono sacre e inviolabili, e lui nicchia, sfugge, inizia a sentire lo scricchiolio del giochino che invecchia. E bon, game over. Tanto per sintetizzare al massimo.


 Quella si chiama amante single.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> buona buona che ha fatto capire chiaramente che voleva di più e anche se l'ha detto da poco direi che era evidente.
> *I campanelli d'allarme c'erano e se uno è scemo che si mette anche ad illuderla direi che se la cerca*.
> Poi che il rischio dello psicopatico ci sia sono la prima a saperlo, purtroppo


Alleluja. Strquoto, ovvio.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Alleluja. Strquoto, ovvio.


Sono molto preoccupata dai tuoi quote, sappilo


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quella si chiama amante single.


Non solo, non sempre. Anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Credo che mia moglie abbia sempre cercato in me una sostituzione dalla figura parentale.
> Qualcuno come suo padre, che la sgravasse delle responsabilità, che si facesse carico del suo accudimento, che ottemperasse alle sue necessità.
> Io invece volevo una compagna. Una con cui "fare cose", anche divertirsi, fare sesso, avere figli.
> Lei sembrava così, finché veniva nel weekend a casa mia.
> ...


Purtroppo succede e senza consapevolezza. Si piazzano le persone nel proprio teatrino e poi si è delusi che non sanno interpretare bene la parte.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E fu così che fiumi di cazzate strariparono diventando oceani di cazzate. Quella che tu descrivi è la situazione stereotipata dell'amante donna single di uomo sposato. Ora, gli amanti non sono tutte donne, di quelle amanti donne graziaddio non sono tutte single, non tutte le amanti donne single scelgono lo sposato sperando di diventare il rimpiazzo della titolare.
E soprattutto, santa pazienza, i campanelli d'allarme esistono. I campanelli d'allarme hanno la funzione di non scegliere le persone sbagliate. Sei mai finita a letto con qualcuno che tutto sommato era meglio se te lo risparmiavi? Sei mai finita a letto con qualcuno che era una persona diversa rispetto a quello che avevi nella tua testa? Sei mai finito a letto con qualcuno che non ti piaceva e poi te lo sei fatto piacere? Tutto questo, indipendentemente dalla collocazione o meno dei soggetti all'interno di una coppia si chiama scegliere le persone sbagliate, non ascoltare i campanelli d'allarme e ficcarsi in situazioni scomode. Da una situazione scomoda poi ne devi uscire e costa fatica. Lacrime e fatica. Il fatto di essere o meno in coppia è solo un aggravante, in termini di lacrime e fatica. Ma se ti accompagni ad uno che ti racconta cazzate è perché tu sei una credulona.
Tutti mentiamo e facciamo la ruota durante il corteggiamento, succede per i single, gli sposati, i vedovi Ti fai sempre vedere meglio di quello che sei.
 se dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno e non è sufficientemente equipaggiato bene fare la tara non è che uno se la può prendere sempre con il cazzaro.
Se al massimo sai palleggiare a tennis non ti iscrivi al grande slam.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non solo, non sempre. Anzi.


Ma anzi che? Se sta a piangere per l'amante davvero Dimmi che cazzo ci sta a fare con il marito!


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io non vedo dov'è il problema. Guarda, ero appena laureato, primo giorno di pratica forense discorsetto dell'avvocato anziano che ti spiega quale prima nozione basica fondamentale per fare l'avvocato, che il tuo peggior nemico non è la controparte ma il cliente. Perché il cliente finché ha il problema ti tratterà come un confessore, un fratello, la migliore persona del mondo, Come si tratterà di dover pagare sicuramente troverà da lamentarsi nel migliore dei casi.
> Buttarsi nelle braccia dell'amante come sfogatoio è un errore madornale per il semplice motivo scontato che chi ti si avvicina quando sei in difficoltà non lo fa mai in modo limpido. Magari vuole solo sentirsi importante, magari vuole soltanto sentirsi meglio di te per quanto sei sfigato, ma l'aiuto disinteressato al di là dei parenti stretti non l'ho visto mai. Quando sei forte attiri persone forti, quando sei debole attrae avvoltoi. Motivo per cui bisogna farsi vedere forti anche quando non lo si è.
> Se la mia amante mi minaccia di una lettera anonima io non mi metto a tremare dandole della brutta persona, le rido in faccia. E poi la convinco educatamente che non sarebbe il caso


Ma se leggi bene  a casa mia ha funzionato al contrario.Mio marito era il vomitatoio (anche se avrà frignato assai pure lui) che quando ha sentito la puzza (troppo tardi) aveva una che ,in virtù di tutto ciò che gli aveva rivelato credeva di aver suggellati un patto di sangue .Lo aveva investito del ruolo di principe tuttofare ,magari anche un po' azzurro causa viagra per via delle défaillance .Come osava sottrarsi ai suoi doveri? Anche lui credeva che avendo un marito geloso a casa ,lei sarebbe stata al suo posto .Peccato che per la sete di sangue che l'aveva posseduta,avrebbe sacrificato il marito.In quei frangenti il marito non lo vedeva proprio tanto era accecata dalla rabbia .
Quello che era visto come un freno rassicurante  (il marito) si rivelava inutile.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E fu così che fiumi di cazzate strariparono diventando oceani di cazzate. Quella che tu descrivi è la situazione stereotipata dell'amante donna single di uomo sposato. Ora, gli amanti non sono tutte donne, di quelle amanti donne graziaddio non sono tutte single, non tutte le amanti donne single scelgono lo sposato sperando di diventare il rimpiazzo della titolare.


Azzardare una sottospecie di dialogo non presuppone il voler rimpiazzare chicchessia. In mezzo all'essere uno strumento e all'ambire ad un ruolo da titolare ci sono infinite gradazioni. Che evidentemente non cogli.




Arcistufo ha detto:


> E soprattutto, santa pazienza, i campanelli d'allarme esistono. I campanelli d'allarme hanno la funzione di non scegliere le persone sbagliate. Sei mai finita a letto con qualcuno che tutto sommato era meglio se te lo risparmiavi? Sei mai finita a letto con qualcuno che era una persona diversa rispetto a quello che avevi nella tua testa? Sei mai finito a letto con qualcuno che non ti piaceva e poi te lo sei fatto piacere? Tutto questo, indipendentemente dalla collocazione o meno dei soggetti all'interno di una coppia si chiama scegliere le persone sbagliate, non ascoltare i campanelli d'allarme e ficcarsi in situazioni scomode. Da una situazione scomoda poi ne devi uscire e costa fatica. Lacrime e fatica. Il fatto di essere o meno in coppia è solo un aggravante, in termini di lacrime e fatica. Ma se ti accompagni ad uno che ti racconta cazzate è perché tu sei una credulona.


Non ho afferrato bene il nesso di quanto scrivi col prima; rispondo all'ultima frase con una domanda.

Credere al patto supremo, quello di lealtà col proprio marito, il padre dei propri figli, quello col quale si è impostata la propria vita, significa essere "creduloni"?
Mi viene da vomitare, giuro.





Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Tutti mentiamo* e facciamo la ruota durante il corteggiamento, succede per i single, gli sposati, i vedovi Ti fai sempre vedere meglio di quello che sei.
> se dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno e non è sufficientemente equipaggiato bene fare la tara non è che uno se la può prendere sempre con il cazzaro.
> Se al massimo sai palleggiare a tennis non ti iscrivi al grande slam.


Parla per te, non per tutti. Che si voglia apparire al meglio è pacifico, ma il mentire a prescindere appartiene a i cazzari appunto. E chi non è equipaggiato a fronteggiarli è sfigato. Appunto. Ma pure il cazzaro è sfigato; perchè ha bisogno di inventarsi qualcosa che non ha. 



Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma anzi che? Se sta a piangere per l'amante davvero Dimmi che cazzo ci sta a fare con il marito!


Vedi risposta al primo quote.


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> appunto, anche solo per non aver notato il sasso macroscopico che lei stava incartando, andrebbe bruciato vivo.


Ma lui faceva il Manny Tuttofare già da molto tempo prima .La conosceva da anni e gli piaceva fargli la ruota del pavone davanti perché  lei è una dal "OOOOHHhHHHhHhHhH!!!! " facile.
Se penso che lei lo riteneva taaaanto maturo e responsabile a differenza di quel mimchione del marito.
E io che invece lo avrei mollato per sopraggiunti limiti di età per adolescenza recidiva


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E fu così che fiumi di cazzate strariparono diventando oceani di cazzate. Quella che tu descrivi è la situazione stereotipata dell'amante donna single di uomo sposato. Ora, gli amanti non sono tutte donne, di quelle amanti donne graziaddio non sono tutte single, non tutte le amanti donne single scelgono lo sposato sperando di diventare il rimpiazzo della titolare.
> E soprattutto, santa pazienza, i campanelli d'allarme esistono. I campanelli d'allarme hanno la funzione di non scegliere le persone sbagliate. Sei mai finita a letto con qualcuno che tutto sommato era meglio se te lo risparmiavi? Sei mai finita a letto con qualcuno che era una persona diversa rispetto a quello che avevi nella tua testa? Sei mai finito a letto con qualcuno che non ti piaceva e poi te lo sei fatto piacere? Tutto questo, indipendentemente dalla collocazione o meno dei soggetti all'interno di una coppia si chiama scegliere le persone sbagliate, non ascoltare i campanelli d'allarme e ficcarsi in situazioni scomode. Da una situazione scomoda poi ne devi uscire e costa fatica. Lacrime e fatica. Il fatto di essere o meno in coppia è solo un aggravante, in termini di lacrime e fatica. Ma se ti accompagni ad uno che ti racconta cazzate è perché tu sei una credulona.
> Tutti mentiamo e facciamo la ruota durante il corteggiamento, succede per i single, gli sposati, i vedovi Ti fai sempre vedere meglio di quello che sei.
> se dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno e non è sufficientemente equipaggiato bene fare la tara non è che uno se la può prendere sempre con il cazzaro.
> Se al massimo sai palleggiare a tennis non ti iscrivi al grande slam.


Mammamia.....hanno anche poco fiuto quelle che ti scelgono o si lasciano scegliere da te.
A leggerti sembra che parli di pedine del  risiko e non di persone che in quanto tali possono avere  variazioni umorali,di aspettative ,di sentimenti,sembra che trovi materiale  umano con l'etichetta di istruzioni e garanzia stampate in fronte che appena fanno una variazione vengono accompagnate nel bidone della differenziata.
Poi il "farle capire " con le buone o con le cattive che mettersi contro di te non le conviene perché tu sei il male è davvero una chicca.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma se leggi bene  a casa mia ha funzionato al contrario.Mio marito era il vomitatoio (anche se avrà frignato assai pure lui) che quando ha sentito la puzza (troppo tardi) aveva una che ,in virtù di tutto ciò che gli aveva rivelato credeva di aver suggellati un patto di sangue .Lo aveva investito del ruolo di principe tuttofare ,magari anche un po' azzurro causa viagra per via delle défaillance .Come osava sottrarsi ai suoi doveri? Anche lui credeva che avendo un marito geloso a casa ,lei sarebbe stata al suo posto .Peccato che per la sete di sangue che l'aveva posseduta,avrebbe sacrificato il marito.In quei frangenti il marito non lo vedeva proprio tanto era accecata dalla rabbia .
> Quello che era visto come un freno rassicurante  (il marito) si rivelava inutile.


Non ci arrivi in un giorno. Avrá avuto millemila occasioni per sganciarsi e non lo ha fatto.


Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Azzardare una sottospecie di dialogo non presuppone il voler rimpiazzare chicchessia. In mezzo all'essere uno strumento e all'ambire ad un ruolo da titolare ci sono infinite gradazioni. Che evidentemente non cogli.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A me che me frega? Sei te che vai in maglietta nella tormenta. Io me ne sto al calduccio e al sicuro. Sempre perché 'o cazzo non vuole pensieri.


mistral ha detto:


> Ma lui faceva il Manny Tuttofare già da molto tempo prima .La conosceva da anni e gli piaceva fargli la ruota del pavone davanti perché  lei è una dal "OOOOHHhHHHhHhHhH!!!! " facile.
> Se penso che lei lo riteneva taaaanto maturo e responsabile a differenza di quel mimchione del marito.
> E io che invece lo avrei mollato per sopraggiunti limiti di età per adolescenza recidiva


Io continuo a pensare che lui te l'abbia incartata esattamente come tu eri disposta a digerirla.


mistral ha detto:


> Mammamia.....hanno anche poco fiuto quelle che ti scelgono o si lasciano scegliere da te.
> A leggerti sembra che parli di pedine del  risiko e non di persone che in quanto tali possono avere  variazioni umorali,di aspettative ,di sentimenti,sembra che trovi materiale  umano con l'etichetta di istruzioni e garanzia stampate in fronte che appena fanno una variazione vengono accompagnate nel bidone della differenziata.
> Poi il "farle capire " con le buone o con le cattive che mettersi contro di te non le conviene perché tu sei il male è davvero una chicca.


Io gestisco le cose da una posizione di forza. Se non ho la forza di mettermi in una situazione gestendola a comodo mio, non mi ci metto proprio. È un problema di avere i patti chiari fin dall'inizio. Se mi metto seduto ad un tavolo in cui sono l'ultimo arrivato, faccio l'ultimo arrivato. Ma mai e poi mai mi metterei in una situazione in cui posso avere rotture di coglioni a casa. È il senso del famoso "fare una fiduciaria per comprarsi il motorino".
E mai e poi mai mi metterei con una psicopatica che minaccia lettere anonime a casa, ma proprio nel senso che lascerei perdere alle prime avvisaglie per non dover arrivare al conflitto aperto. Sti cazzi che scopa bene. Sti cazzi che mi solletica l'ego. E comunque sì, questo posso dirtelo per esperienza diretta, quando una persona ha la percezione nettissima che dall'altra parte si trova qualcuno che non abbozza ma reagisce molto spesso si va a trovare il pollo successivo. Magari è un bluff, ma alla fine della fiera nessuno viene mai a vedere se hai veramente il punto in mano.


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ti è piaciuto essere il filarino. Solo che ora sei tu il genitore


Mmmmh...no.
Sono uno 'alla pari', con tutti i pro e i contro.


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ci arrivi in un giorno. Avrá avuto millemila occasioni per sganciarsi e non lo ha fatto.
> 
> A me che me frega? Sei te che vai in maglietta nella tormenta. Io me ne sto al calduccio e al sicuro. Sempre perché 'o cazzo non vuole pensieri.
> 
> ...


Macché,è così anche con me.Ha un bisogno marcato  di sentirsi oltremodo apprezzato e la lusinga scioglie  facilmente.
E visto che io se non c'è motivo non ti applaudo come non mi piace ricevere applausi senza motivo.....
L'altra aveva sempre bisogno di lui per qualcosa ,era indispensabile .Si era ridotto pure a tagliargli l'erba al giardino con il marito a guardare .....(questo  quando ancora non avevano la relazione )
Come ho già spiegato,ha passato tutta la vita terrena del padre a cercare di farsi apprezzare da lui.Il padre più percepiva questo suo desiderio è più,secondo le vecchia mentalità del maschio,per spronarlo credeva di dovergli buttare sempre merda addosso.Poi lui è morto sul colpo davanti  a lui a 44 anni proprio il giorno in cui gli era parso di vedere una flebile lucina  di orgoglio nei suoi occhi.
Ho cercato di farlo lavorare su questo aspetto perché lo rende veramente troppo vulnerabile,è un pericolo per lui perché gli fa  distorcere la realtà e la valutazione delle persone che strumentalizzano questa sua vulnerabilità.
Il suo metro di paragone era che se tu mi dici che sono buono ,bello e bravo ,tu vuoi il mio bene quindi ti metto in mano pistola e portafogli.Se un assassino sanguinario inseguito dalla polizia  gli si para davanti e per X ragioni (non ultima quella di farsi nascondere in casa ) gli dice che lui è il migliore nel suo campo che abbia mai conosciuto,l'assassino diventa in fondo una brava persona e lui si fa in 4 per difenderlo.Se ne è reso parecchio conto di questa sua vulnerabilità fortunatamente.Ora  va decisamente meglio.
Magari fosse stato un bluff...


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buttarsi nelle braccia dell'amante come sfogatoio è un errore madornale per il semplice motivo scontato che chi ti si avvicina quando sei in difficoltà non lo fa mai in modo limpido. Magari vuole solo sentirsi importante, magari vuole soltanto sentirsi meglio di te per quanto sei sfigato, ma l'aiuto disinteressato al di là dei parenti stretti non l'ho visto mai. Quando sei forte attiri persone forti, quando sei debole attrae avvoltoi. Motivo per cui bisogna farsi vedere forti anche quando non lo si è.


a) errore madornale ma ciononostante - ribadisco - accade spesso ;
b) magari vuole solo scopare.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Macché,è così anche con me.Ha un bisogno marcato  di sentirsi oltremodo apprezzato e la lusinga scioglie  facilmente.
> E visto che io se non c'è motivo non ti applaudo come non mi piace ricevere applausi senza motivo.....
> L'altra aveva sempre bisogno di lui per qualcosa ,era indispensabile .Si era ridotto pure a tagliargli l'erba al giardino con il marito a guardare .....(questo  quando ancora non avevano la relazione )
> Come ho già spiegato,ha passato tutta la vita terrena del padre a cercare di farsi apprezzare da lui.Il padre più percepiva questo suo desiderio è più,secondo le vecchia mentalità del maschio,per spronarlo credeva di dovergli buttare sempre merda addosso.Poi lui è morto sul colpo davanti  a lui a 44 anni proprio il giorno in cui gli era parso di vedere una flebile lucina  di orgoglio nei suoi occhi.
> ...


In questo caso l'oggetto dell'analisi diventi tu che ti stai tenendo in casa uno psicolabile. Detto questo la chiudo che tanto non ha senso infierire


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> a) errore madornale ma ciononostante - ribadisco - accade spesso ;
> b) magari vuole solo scopare.


A. Vabbé ma a 120 palmi dal culo mio, comunque.
B. Certo che vuole solo scopare. Il problema nasce esattamente quando cerca di incartarla diversamente


----------



## Jim Cain (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A. Vabbé ma a 120 palmi dal culo mio, comunque.


Invidio sinceramente la tua lucidità e la tua capacità selettiva.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io gestisco le cose da una posizione di forza. Se non ho la forza di mettermi in una situazione gestendola a comodo mio, non mi ci metto proprio. È un problema di avere i patti chiari fin dall'inizio. Se mi metto seduto ad un tavolo in cui sono l'ultimo arrivato, faccio l'ultimo arrivato. Ma mai e poi mai mi metterei in una situazione in cui posso avere rotture di coglioni a casa. È il senso del famoso "fare una fiduciaria per comprarsi il motorino".
> E mai e poi mai mi metterei con una psicopatica che minaccia lettere anonime a casa, ma proprio nel senso che lascerei perdere alle prime avvisaglie per non dover arrivare al conflitto aperto. Sti cazzi che scopa bene. Sti cazzi che mi solletica l'ego. E comunque sì, questo posso dirtelo per esperienza diretta, quando una persona ha la percezione nettissima che dall'altra parte si trova qualcuno che non abbozza ma reagisce molto spesso si va a trovare il pollo successivo. Magari è un bluff, ma alla fine della fiera nessuno viene mai a vedere se hai veramente il punto in mano.



Diciamo che finora t'ha detto di lusso. Ti pari benissimo il culo, ma ti è possibile solo perchè hai a che fare con persone che, chissà per quale ragione (status per esempio), te lo consentono. Finchè dura...


Un soggetto come te, come ti descrivi almeno, a me repelle. Spregiudicato e cinico al massimo; calcolatore e per nulla spontaneo. Vai bene a donne che non cercano cose "vere", sentimenti sani. Se sei pure caruccio, roba da una botta e via, da serata chic e godereccia. Ma da serata e basta. C'è chi si contenta e fa bene: chi si somiglia si piglia


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Diciamo che finora t'ha detto di lusso. Ti pari benissimo il culo, ma ti è possibile solo perchè hai a che fare con persone che, chissà per quale ragione (status per esempio), te lo consentono. Finchè dura...
> 
> 
> Un soggetto come te, come ti descrivi almeno, a me repelle. Spregiudicato e cinico al massimo; calcolatore e per nulla spontaneo. Vai bene a donne che non cercano cose "vere", sentimenti sani. Se sei pure caruccio, roba da una botta e via, da serata chic e godereccia. Ma da serata e basta. C'è chi si contenta e fa bene: chi si somiglia si piglia


Bella mia se vuoi profonditá trovati un fidanzato. A me una che vuole la serata con quello carino, scicchettoso e che scopa bene, sa che é impegnato, ci sta MA poi inizia a miagolare che vuole la favola fa cascare i coglioni.
Ho perso il conto delle volte in cui ho accompagnato a casa una perché la serata aveva preso un verso che non mi garbava. Senza rimpianti e senza rimorsi.
Io una vita affettiva la ho, e pure bella piena: se cerco altro é perché voglio altro. Con una panchinara non ci faccio nulla.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Invidio sinceramente la tua lucidità e la tua capacità selettiva.


Non è lucidità, è paura. :rotfl:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bella mia se vuoi profonditá trovati un fidanzato. A me una che vuole la serata con quello carino, scicchettoso e che scopa bene, sa che é impegnato, ci sta MA poi inizia a miagolare che vuole la favola fa cascare i coglioni.
> Ho perso il conto delle volte in cui ho accompagnato a casa una perché la serata aveva preso un verso che non mi garbava. Senza rimpianti e senza rimorsi.
> Io una vita affettiva la ho, e pure bella piena: se cerco altro é perché voglio altro. Con una panchinara non ci faccio nulla.



Bene. Apprezzo chi è onesto pur nella disonestà del tradimento e pur come paraculo imperiale. Almeno non si creano mostri inutili alla società

Da molto lontano, ovviamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Bene. Apprezzo chi è onesto pur nella disonestà del tradimento e pur come paraculo imperiale. Almeno non si creano mostri inutili alla società
> 
> Da molto lontano, ovviamente.


A posto. Have a nice day.


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In questo caso l'oggetto dell'analisi diventi tu che ti stai tenendo in casa uno psicolabile. Detto questo la chiudo che tanto non ha senso infierire


Mah,a dirla tutta potresti essere psicolabile anche tu con questa anaffettivita che ti attribuisci.Chissa da cosa deriva il tuo usare gli altri per i tuoi fabbisogni.
Se tutte le persone segnate da traumi dovessero essere buttate nell'inceneritore  ne rimarrebbero poche.
Guarda Ipazia,la violenza subìta ,un tempo l'ha segnata e l'ha indirizzata verso scelte che a volte le si sono ritorte contro ma non direi che sia psicolabile ,sono reazioni.
Non tutti nella vita sono scolpiti nel granito,esistono anche gli esseri umani più o meno imperfetti.


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bella mia se vuoi profonditá trovati un fidanzato. A me una che vuole la serata con quello carino, scicchettoso e che scopa bene, sa che é impegnato, ci sta MA poi inizia a miagolare che vuole la favola fa cascare i coglioni.
> Ho perso il conto delle volte in cui ho accompagnato a casa una perché la serata aveva preso un verso che non mi garbava. Senza rimpianti e senza rimorsi.
> Io una vita affettiva la ho, e pure bella piena: se cerco altro é perché voglio altro. Con una panchinara non ci faccio nulla.


Non so perché   ma ho il sospetto che alle donzelle ti presenti in bell'altro modo.Se così non fosse non oso immaginare il livello cerebrale e di autostima di quelle che ti si avvicinano con simili premesse


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,a dirla tutta potresti essere psicolabile anche tu con questa anaffettivita che ti attribuisci.Chissa da cosa deriva il tuo usare gli altri per i tuoi fabbisogni.
> Se tutte le persone segnate da traumi dovessero essere buttate nell'inceneritore  ne rimarrebbero poche.
> *Guarda Ipazia,la violenza subìta ,un tempo l'ha segnata e l'ha indirizzata verso scelte che a volte le si sono ritorte contro ma non direi che sia psicolabile ,sono reazioni.*
> Non tutti nella vita sono scolpiti nel granito,esistono anche gli esseri umani più o meno imperfetti.


Paracula che sei :rotfl:


mistral ha detto:


> Non so perché   ma ho il sospetto che alle donzelle ti presenti in bell'altro modo.Se così non fosse non oso immaginare il livello cerebrale e di autostima di quelle che ti si avvicinano con simili premesse


Invece per girare con me di autostima ce ne vuole tanta. Non raccatto disagiate. E comunque non si tratta di anaffettività, si tratta di standard alti. Mentali.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,a dirla tutta potresti essere psicolabile anche tu con questa anaffettivita che ti attribuisci.Chissa da cosa deriva il tuo usare gli altri per i tuoi fabbisogni.
> Se tutte le persone segnate da traumi dovessero essere buttate nell'inceneritore  ne rimarrebbero poche.
> Guarda Ipazia,la violenza subìta ,un tempo l'ha segnata e l'ha indirizzata verso scelte che a volte le si sono ritorte contro ma non direi che sia psicolabile ,sono reazioni.
> Non tutti nella vita sono scolpiti nel granito,esistono anche gli esseri umani più o meno imperfetti.


La violenza non c'entra nulla sai. 

Ho tradito per la prima volta a 15 anni, il mio morosetto storico. E ero proprio persissima per lui, e allora gli unicorni esercitavano ancora un certo fascino. 
Eppure...ero curiosa di assaggiare che sapore avessero le labbra di quell'altro. 

Sono anche rimasta basita, al tempo, per come si fosse incazzato il mio morosetto quando l'aveva saputo. 

Io neppure mi ero premurata di nascondere in alcun modo. 
Ero ingenua, e credevo che tutti se la vivessero un po' come me. 
Voglio dire che quando mi ha chiesto se fosse vero, gli avevo risposto "Sì. Ma sai che non mi è proprio piaciuto baciarlo? Con te è meglio." 
Al tempo neanche scopavo, solo baci 

Se non mi sono presa una sberla è solo perchè lui era veramente carino. 

Perchè, a distanza di anni, mi ha poi detto che avevo una faccia di culo che l'aveva fatto rivoltare. 
Ci siamo ripresi quando io avevo circa 21 anni, un periodo di merda fra l'altro. Ero stata violentata da poco più di un anno, ero l'amante di un 42enne e avevo in giro altri 3 o 4 con cui giocavo ogni tanto. 

Ero incattivita. La violenza mi ha incattivita. 
Ma ha incattivito quello che era già lì. Non ha creato niente di nuovo. Lo ha solo esaltato. 
La violenza si è innestata su altre dinamiche. Nella relazione con me stessa in particolare. 

Se ci penso bene, ho sempre pensato che l'affetto è tanto, ma non basta. 
A me non basta. 
Quindi l'ufficiale era la mi a parte affettiva. 
Poi io ho anche altri bisogni, che io faccio rientrare nell'affetto, ma che per tanti non entra nell'affetto. 
Anzi, che si spegne con l'affetto. 

E quindi io andavo a cercare fuori soddisfazione a quella parte di me. E mi prendevo vacanza da quella dell'affetto...che ad una certa a me stufa e non poco, se non è accompagnato anche da altro. 

E ti dico di più....ora come ora, mi sono resa conto che dell'affetto stabile posso anche fare a meno. Ma di tutto il resto no. Quindi, dovessi scegliere, non sceglierei l'affetto stabile.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La violenza non c'entra nulla sai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IpaziaLand (TM) comune deparaculizzato


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> IpaziaLand (TM) comune deparaculizzato


:rotfl::rotfl:

La violenza mi ha lasciato eredità che preservo dalla paraculaggine...sono troppo preziose per quello. 

E poi io non sono paracula....sono versatile :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> La violenza mi ha lasciato eredità che preservo dalla paraculaggine...sono troppo preziose per quello.
> 
> E poi io non sono paracula....sono versatile :carneval:


Eccerto


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> La violenza mi ha lasciato eredità che preservo dalla paraculaggine...sono troppo preziose per quello.
> 
> E poi io non sono paracula....sono versatile :carneval:


Ti adatti a tutti e tutto. Più paracula di così?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Mmmmh...no.
> Sono uno 'alla pari', con tutti i pro e i contro.


Questo è quello che credi tu :mexican:
Scherzo eh, che ne so?
Però mi sembra probabile che possa ripetere una sceneggiatura.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eccerto



dubiti delle mie parole?


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti adatti a tutti e tutto. Più paracula di così?


Io non mi adatto 

Ma se vedo qualcuno che mi "serve" (nel senso migliore del termine) non vedo perchè dovrei togliergli il piacere di farlo


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> dubiti delle mie parole?


Dipende. Mai dire a una lesbica mancata che sei versatile :mexican:alco:


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende. Mai dire a una lesbica mancata che sei versatile :mexican:alco:


E perchè mai?


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> E perchè mai?


versatile in lellafavella sta per "vo coi maschi, ma degusto anche altrove" 
E rider mi fa. Tuttoqua. Pensavo parlassi detto linguaggio.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> versatile in lellafavella sta per "vo coi maschi, ma degusto anche altrove"
> E rider mi fa. Tuttoqua. Pensavo parlassi detto linguaggio.


...sono ingenua


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

Maronna u carmin... esistono anche gli mp per provarci eh :mexican:


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> La violenza non c'entra nulla sai.
> 
> Ho tradito per la prima volta a 15 anni, il mio morosetto storico. E ero proprio persissima per lui, e allora gli unicorni esercitavano ancora un certo fascino.
> Eppure...ero curiosa di assaggiare che sapore avessero le labbra di quell'altro.
> ...



Mi sono spiegata male.Non intendevo che la violenza ti avesse fatta diventare una traditrice ma che appunto qualcosa ti avesse lasciato.Sia appunto l'esacerbare il tuoi lati caratteriali o l'incattivirti.Non per questo sei psicolabile.
Citi spesso questo accadimento della tua vita che in qualche modo ti ha segnata ,forse non si riesce mai a dare un valore preciso alle conseguenze di un danno.
Io so che il non apprezzamento del padre ,lo sminuirlo,il deriderlo ed umiliarlo in pubblico a mio marito  ha scoperto un nervo che per anni gli ha fatto male anche solo a soffiarci su.Se muori di sete finisci per abbeverarti anche in una pozzanghera.La cosa positiva è che finalmente ci ha fatto i conti senza reagire come un serpente a cui hanno pestato la coda come per anni ha fatto quando glielo facevo notare.
Posso giurare che per decenni gli ho ripetuto che se non avesse cambiato atteggiamento  ,prima o poi avrebbe trovato chi, scoperta la falla se lo sarebbe masticato.La fiducia mal riposta non si è palestra solo con l'altra purtroppo  questo maledetto filtro sballato lo ha ingannato anche in altre situazioni.


----------



## Skorpio (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maronna u carmin... esistono anche gli mp per provarci eh :mexican:


Auguri e figli maschi!


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male.Non intendevo che la violenza ti avesse fatta diventare una traditrice ma che appunto qualcosa ti avesse lasciato.Sia appunto l'esacerbare il tuoi lati caratteriali o l'incattivirti.Non per questo sei psicolabile.
> Citi spesso questo accadimento della tua vita che in qualche modo ti ha segnata ,forse non si riesce mai a dare un valore preciso alle conseguenze di un danno.
> Io so che il non apprezzamento del padre ,lo sminuirlo,il deriderlo ed umiliarlo in pubblico a mio marito  ha scoperto un nervo che per anni gli ha fatto male anche solo a soffiarci su.Se muori di sete finisci per abbeverarti anche in una pozzanghera.La cosa positiva è che finalmente ci ha fatto i conti senza reagire come un serpente a cui hanno pestato la coda come per anni ha fatto quando glielo facevo notare.
> Posso giurare che per decenni gli ho ripetuto che se non avesse cambiato atteggiamento  ,prima o poi avrebbe trovato chi, scoperta la falla se lo sarebbe masticato.La fiducia mal riposta non si è palestra solo con l'altra purtroppo  questo maledetto filtro sballato lo ha ingannato anche in altre situazioni.


Adesso ho capito, grazie 

Mi ha lasciato tantissimo, questo è vero. 
E, adesso a distanza, la considero un qualcosa che mi ha permesso di esplorare IN ME parti che forse non avrei avvicinato nei termini in cui le ho avvicinate. 

Ma analizzando, aprendo la ferita e guardandoci dentro, mi sono accorta che si è innestata su un terreno, come dire, adatto ad accoglierla.

E' una cosa di cui ho parlato spesso con lo psyco. Il fatto che si sia innestata con precisione millimetrica su un sistema che sembrava fatto apposta per accoglierla. 

E adesso come adesso, sai che non riesco a considerarla esclusivamente un danno?
Anzi, ti dirò di più. Adesso, che sono passati così tanti anni, la considero una esperienza preziosa. 
Ovvio che non la consiglierei a nessuno. 
Eppure...io ci ho trovato dentro più ricchezza che danni. 

E paradossalmente è diventata una chiave di volta per andar dentro a cose ben più antiche e profonde e importanti. 

Sembra quasi ironia della Vita...dare l'opportunità di vivere esperienze che al momento sembrano non poter essere altro che assolutamente negative. 
E scoprire a distanza che invece erano esattamente quelle esperienze che servivano per ordinare il puzzle generale. 
Ecco...la violenza per me è una di quelle esperienze. 

Non la so spiegare meglio di così 

C'è una cosa però che è importante secondo me. 

In comunità tossici, si parlava molto coi tossici del rapporto con la madre. 
E spesso quando tornavano a casa, poi rientrando in comunità andavano a farsi. 
E quando li si beccava, una delle scuse più gettonate era utilizzare la questione familiare per giustificare la ricaduta. 

Adesso. Io non voglio paragonare il tradimento ad una dipendenza. 

Ma sia il tradimento sia la dipendenza sono risposte a questioni interiori. 
E in quanto risposte, seppur governate da dinamiche diverse, talvolta, sono appunto risposte. 

Ossia azioni che discendono da chi li attua. E' un atto decisionale tradire. 

Una cosa che ho scritto spesso è che io ritengo preferibile un tradimento che è un atto. 
E non mi fido minimamente di un agito. 

La differenza fra atto decisionale e agito secondo me è fondamentale per valutare chi si ha davanti. 
E anche per valutare se stessi. 

L'agito è una risposta che non è mediata dal pensiero. 

Io preferisco quella che sembra non affettività, perchè dentro c'è la presenza che in un agito non c'è.

Gli agiti mi fanno allontanare alla velocità della luce. Perchè è un meccanismo simile a quello del tossico che ha voglia di farsi la pera ma usa la mamma per farsela e per non dirsi che aveva semplicemente voglia di farsi una pera. 

E non riuscire a dirsi che si ha voglia di farsi una pera è aver messo le basi per non governare la dipendenza. 

Lo stesso per me vale nel tradimento. Il tradimento basato sulle farfalle, sull'amore, sulla risposta agita a bisogni non conosciuti mi fa e di molto dubitare di chi lo fa in quel modo. 

Mi sto riuscendo a spiegare? 

Capire quali sono i bisogni che portano a cercar fuori da una coppia io penso che sia fondamentale per sapere cosa si sta facendo in quella coppia. 
Anche quando si decide di rimanere in una coppia perchè lì dentro c'è l'affetto e poi fuori si cerca quel che l'affetto non può dare, se vissuto in modi non adeguati agli individui coinvolti. 

Certo che i filtri lontani servono. Ma per spiegare i bisogni. 
Non per spiegare il tradire. 

Questo intendo. 

Il tradire è la concretizzazione del fatto che a quella persona, in coppia, manca qualcosa. Ed è quel qualcosa che secondo ha da essere indagato. 
Perchè se non viene indagato o lo si schiaccia, o si ripresenta. E si ripresenta anche se viene schiacciato. 

Spero di essere riuscita a spiegare quel che intendo.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maronna u carmin... esistono anche gli mp per provarci eh :mexican:


chi ci prova??


----------



## mistral (11 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito, grazie
> 
> Mi ha lasciato tantissimo, questo è vero.
> E, adesso a distanza, la considero un qualcosa che mi ha permesso di esplorare IN ME parti che forse non avrei avvicinato nei termini in cui le ho avvicinate.
> ...


Ai suoi occhi io ero quella che non apprezzava abbastanza di lui.Pretendeva senza manco accorgersi che una sua azione positiva ne neutralizzasse 10 negative .In realtà non voleva ammettere le cazzate che faceva per le quali avevo tutto il diritto di avercela con lui.Come se quello che ti ha violentata ,una volta finito ti avesse dato una caramella e con quel gesto avesse preteso di rimettere in pari la situazione.
Ammetto che alla fine manco mi accorgevo più di ciò che di buono faceva perché ero troppo incazzata per le rotture di coglioni che mi dispensava alle quali toccava a me rimediare.Ma La cose che mi aveva portata alla nausea era la totale mancanza di ammissione del problema .
Il problema ero io ,quella esagerata, la rompicoglioni.Il tempo purtroppo mi ha dato anche troppa ragione ,anche in cose per le quali avrei sperato di sbagliarmi.
Fuori dalla coppia lui ha cercato un reset,si è creato una nuova identità che corrispondeva a ciò che io avrei voluto da lui da una vita .Infatti l'altra apprezzava quell'immagine.E graziaealcazzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ai suoi occhi io ero quella che non apprezzava abbastanza di lui.Pretendeva senza manco accorgersi che una sua azione positiva ne neutralizzasse 10 negative .In realtà non voleva ammettere le cazzate che faceva per le quali avevo tutto il diritto di avercela con lui*.Come se quello che ti ha violentata ,una volta finito ti avesse dato una caramella e con quel gesto avesse preteso di rimettere in pari la situazione.*
> Ammetto che alla fine manco mi accorgevo più di ciò che di buono faceva perché ero troppo incazzata per le rotture di coglioni che mi dispensava alle quali toccava a me rimediare.Ma La cose che mi aveva portata alla nausea era la totale mancanza di ammissione del problema .
> Il problema ero io ,quella esagerata, la rompicoglioni.Il tempo purtroppo mi ha dato anche troppa ragione ,anche in cose per le quali avrei sperato di sbagliarmi.
> Fuori dalla coppia lui ha cercato un reset,si è creato una nuova identità che corrispondeva a ciò che io avrei voluto da lui da una vita .Infatti l'altra apprezzava quell'immagine.E graziaealcazzo.


Non so se questa immagine sia più Patetica o triste. Ma tu ti rendi lontanamente conto di come stai paragonando le due situazioni? Ora delle due luna. O tu stai con uno psicopatico violento alcolista che torno a casa e ti prende a bottigliate, però la mattina dopo si dimentica e ti dà due bacetti, oppure dato che hai avuto la grandissima fortuna che quel rincoglionito di tuo marito si è caricato una  peggio di te per amante perché evidentemente visto che state insieme da quando siete nati il modello disfunzionale sei tu, e lui ha cercato solo di replicarlo, hai trovato l'unico imbecille che è tornato a casa te.
Ma porca puttana davvero
Adesso uno che ti stupra e uno che ti si carica grandissima rottura di coglioni sono la stessa cosa? Mi sa che hai esagerato con il genepy. Che da padre di figlia femmina certe cose mi disturbano assai.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> chi ci prova??


Arci con te :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ai suoi occhi io ero quella che non apprezzava abbastanza di lui.Pretendeva senza manco accorgersi che una sua azione positiva ne neutralizzasse 10 negative .In realtà non voleva ammettere le cazzate che faceva per le quali avevo tutto il diritto di avercela con lui.Come se quello che ti ha violentata ,una volta finito ti avesse dato una caramella e con quel gesto avesse preteso di rimettere in pari la situazione.
> Ammetto che alla fine manco mi accorgevo più di ciò che di buono faceva perché ero troppo incazzata per le rotture di coglioni che mi dispensava alle quali toccava a me rimediare.Ma La cose che mi aveva portata alla nausea era la totale mancanza di ammissione del problema .
> Il problema ero io ,quella esagerata, la rompicoglioni.Il tempo purtroppo mi ha dato anche troppa ragione ,anche in cose per le quali avrei sperato di sbagliarmi.
> Fuori dalla coppia lui ha cercato un reset,si è creato una nuova identità che corrispondeva a ciò che io avrei voluto da lui da una vita .Infatti l'altra apprezzava quell'immagine.E graziaealcazzo.


Sai la cosa che ancora mi lascia basita? 

Che quel lui che ha violentato me, è anche un uomo amorevole. E amabile. 
E' contemporaneamente entrambe le cose. 

Una non esclude l'altra. 

Questa cosa mi ha sempre dato da pensare. Anche incontrando altri violentatori. 
E maschi che agivano violenza sulle loro donne. 
Convivono nello stesso individuo questioni che sembrano stare agli antipodi. 

Non sono identità diverse. Sono sfaccettature. 
E' sempre lo stesso individuo. 

E quello che emerge a seconda, non è nuovo. Non è una creazione dal nulla. 
Affonda internamente le sue radici. Anche scindendo...è un tutt'uno. 

Non avere consapevolezza di questo è un problema. Forse il problema. 

E' la cosa che quando parli di tuo marito mi lascia sempre un po' così. Il fatto che lo descrivi come se con l'amante lui avesse fatto emergere un qualcosa che prima non c'era e poi è stato lasciato là.
E invece è sempre lui. 

Non è una identità alternativa quella che è emersa con l'amante. E' sempre lui. 
Con lei, che non casualmente era molto lontana da quella che sei tu, era probabilmente più semplice per lui lasciar emergere parti che con te non emergevano. 
Nella relazione con lei si attivavano "spontaneamente" questioni che con te richiedono forse uno sforzo maggiore di espressione, svelamento. 

Anche solo per il fatto che tu sei la moglie, con te ha famiglia. E quel che c'è in gioco nella relazione con te, è ben più ampio di quel che giocava nella relazione extra. 
E nel gioco della famiglia entrano anche le idee di famiglia, di sè nella famiglia, di ruoli e funzioni di ruolo. 

L'ora d'aria...ha anche questa funzione. 
Prender aria da quel sè che finisce pressato fra immagini e realtà. E che non piace, o vien ritenuto monco per un motivo o per l'altro. 

Ed è per questo che dico che nel tradimento il partner ufficiale praticamente non esiste. Il sè che si decide di giocare solo di conseguenza e nella relazione con l'altro. Perchè la scelta del sè da giocare è innanzitutto interna, e governata anche da fattori non direttamente governabili perchè non evidenti o silenti. 
Se a questo si aggiunge incomunicabilità di coppia...il gioco è fatto. 

L'ora d'aria diventa il miglior modo di tutelare, paradossalmente. 

Solo che se non si è più che razionali, poi si fanno i casini che si leggono. Con tanto di corollario dell'ammore. 

Se si è troppo razionali, si finisce per scindere troppo e finire nell'intellettualizzazione. 

Credo che il fulcro riguardi il capire se quello che si sente monco di sè in coppia può essere completato in coppia o no. 
E dopo una valutazione anche fredda si decide che fare. 

Se chiudere la coppia. 
Se tenerla aperta perchè sulla bilancia il peso va sulla famiglia. 
SE tenerla aperta trovando compromessi interni con la propria onestà ma senza rinunciare a quel che di sè non ha spazio. 
Se tenerla aperta provando a tener chiuse quelle parti che si percepiscono monche sublimando

Se correre il rischio di mettere tutte le carte sul tavolo e vedere che succede. 

Credo che chi va per agito, tutti questi pensieri non li faccia. E si limiti a fare. E poi vedere che succede. 
Solo che poi si affida nelle mani di qualcun altro (amante, moglie o chicchessia) per la risoluzione. 

E credo sia questa una variabile importante per chi vien tradito da considerare. 
Come, una volta fatto il danno, l'altro si pone di fronte al danno. 

L'amante in tutto questo, è un accessorio relativo. 
E fa poco testo. In sè. 

Fa testo semmai il capire perchè uno o una si scelgano come amante un una cagazzi che mette in piedi gran casini. 

Per paradosso, per esempio, l'amante di tuo marito, vi ha permesso di ricostruire una sorta di alleanza fra di voi avendo lei come nemico comune. 
Per certi versi è un bene, per altri un male. 

Sinceramente, mistral, se il mio uomo dopo aver fatto danno viene da me a piangere e a cercar aiuto per il danno che lui ha fatto, lo prendo a calci nel culo. 
Poi però io non ho famiglia e la mia bilancia ha pesi diversi da chi ha famiglia e figli. 

Però, porca puttana, io al tuo posto sarei davvero imbufalita per questa cosa con lui. 
Anche se capisco la tenerezza che provi per lui e per il percorso che ha fatto e sta facendo. Si sente il tuo calore nei suoi confronti. 

Ma, se posso essere molto sincera, ti ho letta quando dicevi che hai costruito una sorta di distanza diversa dopo il tradimento. E penso che non sia il tradimento in sè ad averla creata...ma il suo modo di porsi correndo a praticamente piangere da te quando la bomba gli è esplosa in mano ad averla nutrita. 

Credo che nella distanza di cui hai scritto, ci sia una ritrosia (che comprendo più che bene) da parte tua ad affidarti di nuovo a lui. 
Perchè va bene rompermi i coglioni in coppia. Ma che mi rompi i coglioni in coppia, mi scarichi addosso cose tue, ed inoltre scopi a giro e poi vieni pure a piangere...per la puttana...prima di affidarmi di nuovo a te, te la sudi. 
E non basta il percorso di rivisitazione degli antichi filtri. C'è anche tutta una questione di "potenza" che, se fossi al tuo posto, credo farei molta fatica a riconoscere. 

E se non sento che dall'altra parte, seppur con tutti i difetti e le mancanze, c'è un maschio che considero abbastanza potente da sostenermi, col cazzo che mi affido. 
Gli sto vicina. Mi lascio stare vicina. 

Ma non mi affido.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Arci con te :carneval:


Usti...

...e finalmente che qualcuno ci prova anche con me!!! 

:danza:

Qua, con 'sta cosa de ipazia prolissa, e ipazia che non si capisce che dice e che filosofeggia...sai che mi han detto che credevano che avessi sui 50/60 anni???? :facepalm::facepalm::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (11 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Usti...
> 
> ...e finalmente che qualcuno ci prova anche con me!!!
> 
> ...


è vero


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non so se questa immagine sia più Patetica o triste. Ma tu ti rendi lontanamente conto di come stai paragonando le due situazioni? Ora delle due luna. O tu stai con uno psicopatico violento alcolista che torno a casa e ti prende a bottigliate, però la mattina dopo si dimentica e ti dà due bacetti, oppure dato che hai avuto la grandissima fortuna che quel rincoglionito di tuo marito si è caricato una  peggio di te per amante perché evidentemente visto che state insieme da quando siete nati il modello disfunzionale sei tu, e lui ha cercato solo di replicarlo, hai trovato l'unico imbecille che è tornato a casa te.
> Ma porca puttana davvero
> Adesso uno che ti stupra e uno che ti si carica grandissima rottura di coglioni sono la stessa cosa? Mi sa che hai esagerato con il genepy. Che da padre di figlia femmina certe cose mi disturbano assai.


Avevo iniziato io a stendere un ponte fra le due cose. 

Ovviamente non è paragonabile. 

Però sai che ci sono alcuni aspetti che si intersecano? 

In fondo è un tradimento la violenza. 
Un tradimento esponenziale. Che va a toccare non tanto la fiducia in *un altro*. 

Va a toccare la fiducia nel mondo. 
Una violenza è un evento dirompente. E cambia proprio la percezione dell'equilibrio fra te e il mondo tutto. 

E' come se fosse la Vita stessa a tradirti. Per certi versi. 
Nella mia percezione è stato come se fosse l'umano a tradirmi. Indipendentemente dal genere. 

Tanto che non riuscivo a trovare vicinanza nè con i carnefici, con cui mi ero identificata (una furbata da nobel ) nè con le vittime. Che rifiutavo sia in quanto vittima che non riconoscevo in me sia in quanto carnefice che stava facendo le sue vittime. 
Ho dovuto passare per l'accettazione della violenza in me, per ri-riconoscere l'umano che era anche in me. Mi spiego? 
Avvicinarmi per allontanarmi. 

Ma il meccanismo di fondo, il percepire un tradimento da quella sostanza a cui ti eri affidata (la vita, che per vivere serve affidarsi alla vita) rende l'idea. 

Le situazioni non sono minimamente paragonabili.
Ma i meccanismi sì. 

Non so se mi spiego. E' un discorso delicato e suscettibile di fraintendimenti.


----------



## ipazia (11 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è vero


cosa è vero?


----------



## perplesso (12 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> cosa è vero?


che a leggerti sembri più vecchia (e rompiballe) di quella che sei in realtà


----------



## ipazia (12 Ottobre 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che a leggerti sembri più vecchia (e rompiballe) di quella che sei in realtà


in realtà so essere pure peggio, per la verità 

Però dal vivo sono più carina che tutta nera e bendata come nell'avatar :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Avevo iniziato io a stendere un ponte fra le due cose.
> 
> Ovviamente non è paragonabile.
> 
> ...


No nemmeno i meccanismi. E non c'è da stendere un ponte tra la violenza e il tradimento. È una forzatura dovuta al fatto che hai la sindrome dell'inclusione a tutti i costi.
E comunque il discorso ad minchiam con annesso paragone idiota non era tra il tradimento e la violenza. Vattelo a rileggere.



mistral ha detto:


> Ai suoi occhi io ero quella che non apprezzava abbastanza di lui.Pretendeva senza manco accorgersi che una sua azione positiva ne neutralizzasse 10 negative .In realtà non voleva ammettere le cazzate che faceva per le quali avevo tutto il diritto di avercela con lui.Come se quello che ti ha violentata ,una volta finito ti avesse dato una caramella e con quel gesto avesse preteso di rimettere in pari la situazione.


Macristoddio...


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Buttarsi nelle braccia dell'amante come sfogatoio è un errore madornale per il semplice motivo scontato che chi ti si avvicina quando sei in difficoltà non lo fa mai in modo limpido. Magari vuole solo sentirsi importante, magari vuole soltanto sentirsi meglio di te per quanto sei sfigato, ma l'aiuto disinteressato al di là dei parenti stretti non l'ho visto mai. *Quando sei forte attiri persone forti, quando sei debole attrae avvoltoi*. Motivo per cui bisogna farsi vedere forti anche quando non lo si è.


Assolutamente vero.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> *L'amante, specie se donna, va gestita sempre perchè raramente (parlo per quello che so, ovviamente) sta in un cassetto e si fa spolverare al bisogno*. Cioè all'inizio funziona così, poi, timidamente, chiede di prendere aria. *Anche quella più riservata e rispettosa e consapevole del proprio ruolo prima o poi chiede qualcosa in più.* Esempio: cara amica con storia classica uomo sposato-figli-personaggio in vista in città etc. Lei sempre al suo posto, mai una richiesta fuori dalle righe, lui conduce il gioco in ogni dettaglio. Perfetto finchè dura. Poi qualcosa piano piano cambia; lei dal non fare nessuna domanda azzarda qualcosina di microscopico, che riguarda loro eh, per carità la famiglia e la vita di lui sono sacre e inviolabili, e lui nicchia, sfugge, inizia a sentire lo scricchiolio del giochino che invecchia. E bon, game over. Tanto per sintetizzare al massimo.


Questa è probabilmente la visione dell'amante secondo te, ovvero quella che rispecchia il tuo carattere, le tue esigenze.
Non credo affatto che identifichi tutte le persone che hanno relazioni extraconiugali.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Non solo, non sempre. Anzi.


Non sempre, cioè talvolta, mai o quasi mai non sono termini per definire regole.
L'amante di mia moglie voleva quel qualcosa in più: che lei mollasse me e sposasse lui.
Mia moglie voleva solo un amante. 
Lui si teneva in canna un'altra o forse altre due donne, e alla fine si è sposato quella che gli ha detto sì.
Mettiamo come regola allora che anche gli uomini vogliono qualcosa in più quando sono amanti o che per arrivare a sposarsi è meglio tenersi in canna due o tre donne perché statisticamente aumenti le probabilità?
Direi di no, non credi?


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo succede e *senza consapevolezza*. Si piazzano le persone nel proprio teatrino e poi si è delusi che non sanno interpretare bene la parte.


Sì, soprattutto il neretto.
Dall'altra parte non si è altrettanto consapevoli, noti alcuni comportamenti ma non riesci a inquadrarli in una visione generale, fino a che non ti abitui lentamente, ma a quel punto e dopo anni la tua autostima è finita sotto i piedi, annullata da un continuo confronto con un modello inarrivabile che ti fa sentire inadeguato. 
Quando sono stato tradito è crollato tutto e non ho avuto la forza di farcela da solo anche per questo.
E' comunque servito per riuscire a staccarmi e vedere le cose sotto una prospettiva più ampia, da una distanza sufficiente per coglierle.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, soprattutto il neretto.
> Dall'altra parte non si è altrettanto consapevoli, noti alcuni comportamenti ma non riesci a inquadrarli in una visione generale, fino a che non ti abitui lentamente, ma a quel punto e dopo anni la tua autostima è finita sotto i piedi, annullata da un continuo confronto con un modello inarrivabile che ti fa sentire inadeguato.
> Quando sono stato tradito è crollato tutto e non ho avuto la forza di farcela da solo anche per questo.
> E' comunque servito per riuscire a staccarmi e vedere le cose sotto una prospettiva più ampia, da una distanza sufficiente per coglierle.


Capito perché la monogamia fa male? Scopare in giro È un ottimo modo per raccattare consapevolezza:mexican:


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Maronna u carmin... esistono anche gli mp per provarci eh :mexican:


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> in realtà so essere pure peggio, per la verità
> 
> *Però dal vivo sono più carina *che tutta nera e bendata come nell'avatar :carneval:


Assolutamente sì, e non di poco.
Sei anche molto solare.
(non ci sto provando)


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Capito perché la monogamia fa male? Scopare in giro È un ottimo modo per raccattare *consapevolezza*:mexican:


Non hai affatto torto, anche se l'affermazione può essere vista come amorale da qualcuno.
Interrompere meccanismi funzionali alla conservazione di limiti ed equilibri votati alla debolezza creando altri punti di vista non può che migliorare la qualità e la consapevolezza delle proprie scelte.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non hai affatto torto, anche se l'affermazione può essere vista come amorale da qualcuno.
> Interrompere meccanismi funzionali alla conservazione di limiti ed equilibri votati alla debolezza creando altri punti di vista non può che migliorare la qualità e la consapevolezza delle proprie scelte.


La morale ha senso della misura in cui è funzionale al nostro benessere. Proprio in virtù del fatto che esiste in quanto valore negoziato oppure se preferisci lubrificante di sistema. Dando certi valori per presupposti, si riesce a scambiare senza dovere di volta in volta accertare la credibilità dell'interlocutore. Il che è un suicidio ovviamente, ma è anche lo scotto che si paga per essere giocatori neofiti.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Anche solo per il fatto che tu sei la moglie, con te ha famiglia. E quel che c'è in gioco nella relazione con te, è ben più ampio di quel che giocava nella relazione extra.
> E nel gioco della famiglia entrano anche le idee di famiglia, di sè nella famiglia, di ruoli e funzioni di ruolo.
> 
> .


questo credo.. è l'aspetto difficile da spiegare, così come da comprendere.

specialmente ritornando al discorso della "vacanza" dal sè messo in gioco nella coppia.

e questo aspetto ESISTE secondo me a livello quasi incidentale anche nel tradito, solo che non lo ha semplicemente tramutato in "pensiero, occasione, programmazione, azione"

a volte.. leggendo reazioni di totale distanza e rifiuto anche solo di ascoltare, da parte del tradito, io leggo cose che mi richiamano suoni strani, del tipo

" ANCHE IO MI STO SACRIFICANDO, ANCHE IO HO RINUNCIATO A PARTI DEL ME, ANCHE IO AVREI VOGLIA DI....... PERO' IO HO RESISTITO"

e in questa distanza e in questa refrattarietà a qualsiasi tipo di dialogo e ascolto, leggo quasi una conferma del fatto che si... c'erano OVVIAMENTE parti del "se" che erano depresse nella coppia, nel progetto familiare.... e per entrambi

solo che il punto era semplicemente: "resistere, resistere, resistere...."

e la colpa imperdonabile vs il traditore è non tanto il non aver comunicato, parlato...

quanto il NON aver resistito, e ingollato, in ossequio a una firmetta, o a una promessa, solenne, formale, rituale, implicita che fosse


----------



## mistral (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non so se questa immagine sia più Patetica o triste. Ma tu ti rendi lontanamente conto di come stai paragonando le due situazioni? Ora delle due luna. O tu stai con uno psicopatico violento alcolista che torno a casa e ti prende a bottigliate, però la mattina dopo si dimentica e ti dà due bacetti, oppure dato che hai avuto la grandissima fortuna che quel rincoglionito di tuo marito si è caricato una  peggio di te per amante perché evidentemente visto che state insieme da quando siete nati il modello disfunzionale sei tu, e lui ha cercato solo di replicarlo, hai trovato l'unico imbecille che è tornato a casa te.
> Ma porca puttana davvero
> Adesso uno che ti stupra e uno che ti si carica grandissima rottura di coglioni sono la stessa cosa? Mi sa che hai esagerato con il genepy. Che da padre di figlia femmina certe cose mi disturbano assai.


 Ma che cazzo ne sai?Non ci arrivi al paragonare il meccanismo?( per la cronaca mio marito è un animo gentile e sensibile,non si è mai sognato di usare violenza verbale e men che meno fisica con me)
Ho forse mai scritto a che cosa mi riferisco con comportamenti e casini che ha combinato nei decenni che lui pensava di neutralizzare con i ti amo ed i regalini?Pensi che ci siano solo le corna che fanno girare le scatole nella vita?Sei al corrente della gravità di alcuni fatti ?
Quindi,visto che non lo sai e che non ho mai l'ho scritto qui per che cosa avrei strangolato mio marito,fammi la cortesia di non rompere ì coglioni con la tua legge universale che tu ritrovi te stesso ed il tuo mondo interiore in tutte le tue pedine del  risiko portatrici di vagina che te la danno .Il tradimento per certi versi è stato meno peggio perché almeno gli ha dato un bello schiaffo in faccia al suo ego che ti assicuro non esagero se dico che tu,all'ego di mio marito non potevi allacciare una scarpa.Pure lui aveva la stessa opinione di se che hai tu.Poi ha toppato e gli è tornato tutto indietro con gli interessi e il suo ego gli è finito su per il culo.La cosa che lo ha fregato è che lui per fortuna non è un essere anaffettivo come te ,calcolatore cinico .Ha dei sentimenti i quali lo hanno indotto a pensare e anche a provare rimorso e paura di perdere i suoi affetti .Dopo ciò che ha fatto,non si è cagato sotto al pensiero di accettare di essere il mio sacco da boxe finché ce ne fosse stato il bisogno,la rabbia l'ho sfogata su quel sacco da boxe e non facendomi trombare dal cassiere della Lidl.Tu te la saresti data a gambe perché TU devi stare bene e tutti gli altri vaffanculo,ma non tutti sono dei vili incapaci di stare a guardare le macerie.
Ma pensi proprio di sapere tutto?
Il tuo mondo ruota attorno ad una vagina ed alle minchiate che devi raccontare per fartela dare.
Ma ti leggi? Scopare in giro con persone che vedi come oggetti funzionali  lo vuoi far passare come aspirina panacea per tutti i mali. Ma chi ti legge pensa solo che sei messo male male.Una macchietta di te stesso che proporne sempre la stessa soluzione a tutti i problemi ma visto che di te non hai risolto un cazzo,limitati  a raccontare per te.


----------



## mistral (12 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai la cosa che ancora mi lascia basita?
> 
> Che quel lui che ha violentato me, è anche un uomo amorevole. E amabile.
> E' contemporaneamente entrambe le cose.
> ...


Mi pare di averlo scritto mille volte che il tradimento in quei termini non ha creato nulla di nuovo in lui ma ha alimentato cio che  già prima era e per  il quale più volte avevo chiesto di farci i conti.Ha cercato esattamente ciò che l'altra offriva più o meno sinceramente.Non si è scoperto lì che lui aveva questo ego frustrato ma torno a ripetere che con me non  puoi raccontarmi che sei biondo con gli occhi azzurri ,perché so che sei moro e non posso dirti che sei un biondino.Se esci di casa,ti tingi i capelli e metti le lentine è più facile che qualcuna sospiri per i tuoi tratti vikinghi.Ma non ti puoi incazzare  con me perché io non ti vedo biondo.Poi possiamo lavorare su mille altri aspetti positivi ed amabili che hai ma io ti conosco molto bene,non puoi raccontarmela.La botta l'ha presa anche perché finché c'era il gioco l'altra lo ha trattato da biondo,a gioco finito mi ha praticamente detto che lei non è cretina e si capiva benissimo che lui era moro.
É stato un test per vedere cosa poteva raccogliere per se fuori? Forse.Non gli è andata benissimo ma lo ha aiutato a capire che si può agire concretamente affinché la stima sia meritata e che pretenderla a priori è impossibile.

Se la suda .Lui ha chiesto di dargli la possibilità di sudrasela .Sta mantenendo le promesse.
Per quanto riguarda l'affidarmi la vedo dura ,non mi sono mai affidata veramente a nessuno e questo episodio mi ha convinta che sia meglio così.Mi hanno buttata in prima linea presto e ho tanti che si affidano a me,do l'idea di sapere bene la strada ....


----------



## mistral (12 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questo credo.. è l'aspetto difficile da spiegare, così come da comprendere.
> 
> specialmente ritornando al discorso della "vacanza" dal sè messo in gioco nella coppia.
> 
> ...


Se si passa tutta la vita a resistere e sacrificarsi,mi trovi d'accordo sul fatto che sia più cosa d'altri tempi.
Se il sacrificarsi ed il resistere lo si contempla in un ragionevole lasso di tempo ,io lo vedo come una virtù.
Si possono attraversare molte crisi in un matrimonio .Con i figli piccoli,con i figli adolescenti,con i genitori anziani.Sono situazioni frustranti che comunque vanno a far parte della vita  a meno che si muoia adolescenti.
Credo che il resistere lo si intenda proprio in questi frangenti .
Se hai avuto due gravidanze ravvicinate e tuo marito si prende la vacanza perché hai messo su kili,non hai voglia di scopare  tutte le sere e hai un neonato appeso alle tette ,non vedo così sbagliato credere che l'una abbia resistito anche quando avrebbe buttato il neonato dalla finestra per poter tornare a pensare solo a se stessa .Quello non all'altezza della situazione è lui che non ha valutato che fare un figlio è anche accettare questa fase.
Non puoi andare per margherite perché due mesi di incomprensioni in casa  pensi di risolverli con un'altra.Diamo un lasso ragionevole di tempo alla resistenza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se si passa tutta la vita a resistere e sacrificarsi,mi trovi d'accordo sul fatto che sia più cosa d'altri tempi.
> Se il sacrificarsi ed il resistere lo si contempla in un ragionevole lasso di tempo ,io lo vedo come una virtù.
> Si possono attraversare molte crisi in un matrimonio .Con i figli piccoli,con i figli adolescenti,con i genitori anziani.Sono situazioni frustranti che comunque vanno a far parte della vita  a meno che si muoia adolescenti.
> Credo che il resistere lo si intenda proprio in questi frangenti .
> ...


Quoto.  Parlo per me. Sentirsi rimproverare di mancanze da un marito che non si alza dalla sedia, è deprimente.  Capisco quelle donne che mi dicono di non sapere come fare.
E capisco che si trascurino, diventino di cattivo umore (si inacidiscono) perchè ti sembra di essere in un tunnel senza via d'uscita.
Ma dalla parte del maschio tutto questa sofferenza non viene vista, soprattuto se hanno l'esempio di una mamma casalinga che si è sempre occupata di tutto.
L'incompresione del maschio in quei momenti fa mettere in dubbio di aver fatto la scelta giusta o se ne vale la pena continuare.
Però capisco anche quelle donne,  lasciate per i motivi sopra elencati che in fase di separazione fanno la guerra al marito. Non è giusto usare i figli come arma, su questo non ci piove. Ma uno che si comporta male nei confronti della famiglia non merita neanche un pizzico di compassione.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *Quoto.  Parlo per me. Sentirsi rimproverare di mancanze da un marito che non si alza dalla sedia, è deprimente.  Capisco quelle donne che mi dicono di non sapere come fare.*
> E capisco che si trascurino, diventino di cattivo umore (si inacidiscono) perchè ti sembra di essere in un tunnel senza via d'uscita.
> Ma dalla parte del maschio tutto questa sofferenza non viene vista, soprattuto se hanno l'esempio di una mamma casalinga che si è sempre occupata di tutto.
> L'incompresione del maschio in quei momenti fa mettere in dubbio di aver fatto la scelta giusta o se ne vale la pena continuare.
> Però capisco anche quelle donne,  lasciate per i motivi sopra elencati che in fase di separazione fanno la guerra al marito. Non è giusto usare i figli come arma, su questo non ci piove. Ma uno che si comporta male nei confronti della famiglia non merita neanche un pizzico di compassione.


Perché avete scelto uomini così?
Io per esempio non sono così.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Se si passa tutta la vita a resistere e sacrificarsi,mi trovi d'accordo sul fatto che sia più cosa d'altri tempi.
> Se il sacrificarsi ed il resistere lo si contempla in un ragionevole lasso di tempo ,io lo vedo come una virtù.
> Si possono attraversare molte crisi in un matrimonio .Con i figli piccoli,con i figli adolescenti,con i genitori anziani.Sono situazioni frustranti che comunque vanno a far parte della vita a meno che si muoia adolescenti.
> Credo che il resistere lo si intenda proprio in questi frangenti .
> ...


sicuramente .... 

e peraltro.. una persona che non ha alcuna capacità di resistenza (non per il gusto di resistere, intendiamoci, ma per una finalità molto precisa) non è che la valuti tutto sto granchè come individuo.. 

il punto è che spesso sento dire da un tradito (e lo sono stato anche io) al traditore scoperto: potevi dirmelo, mi informmavi, ne parlavamo....

ecco.. io credo che dietro queste affermazioni ci sia altro... perchè ci sono cose per le quali bisogna "resistere"

e parlare di "segnali di cedimento" io non sono affatto sicuro che sia la massima aspirazione per nessuno

sfido ognuno di noi che legge, a dichiarare il desiderio di tornare a casa e venire accolto dal partner che ci parla di "segnali di cedimento"

a volte leggo che chi tradisce è "senza palle"

quel "senza palle" mi dà proprio l'esatto segnale della persona che "non ha retto" .. che "doveva resistere" che.. eravamo d'accordo che si "doveva stringere i denti"

che può pure trovarmi concorde, eh, in fin dei conti..?

ma l'auspicio di tutto questo dialogo aperto, sincero, totale a ogni livello... hhhmmm... io sento note stonate (e mi sbaglierò)

Ma sento l'imbroglio, anzi, l'autoimbroglio


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

Io dico sempre che il partner che si sceglie dice sempre molto di noi.
Il carattere e il comportamento dei mariti e delle moglie ci raccontano, e in maniera non dissimile anche quelli degli amanti.
Ma ancor più importante è  come si racconta del partner.


----------



## mistral (12 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché avete scelto uomini così?
> Io per esempio non sono così.


Mah,io non  ho sposato una statua di marmo e io stessa non lo sono.Si cambia.
Se tutti aderissimo perfettamente alle aspettative del giorno del matrimonio  non saremmo qui.
La vita mette di fronte a molte situazioni,ad alcune reagiamo e vediamo reagire l'altro esattamente come ci aspettavamo,altre volte sgraniamo gli occhi di fronte ad un estraneo .
Io ad un certo punto mi sono interrogata su chi cazzo avessi sposato e ne ho parlato con lui,più volte.Ad un certo punto ,viste le reazioni negative da parte sua ho tirato dritto per la mia strada cercando di rimanere indifferente alla sua indifferenza. Mi sono interrogata sul perché lui fosse il primo ad insistere  ad avere  figli quando poi non vedeva l'ora di lavarsene le mani e pestare i piedi perché voleva i week end da soli ,i giri in moto e le corse sulla due posti.Sicuramante ho esagerato a non concederli per troppo tempo ma con due lavori autonomi ,casa in costruzione,tre figli e poca disponibilità esterna di aiuto,rischiare di romperci le gambe in moto non mi pareva una buona idea.Mi ero rotta perché ,da persona accomodante e propositiva era diventato una lagna rompicoglioni che vedeva anche gli scazzi di figli adolescenti come se fossero rivolti contro di lui , che entrava in casa solo a buttare regole a casaccio senza poi argomentarle o agire affinché si attuassero dando poi ovviamente la colpa a me perché lui lo aveva detto.Era peggio della demagogia di Salvini che fa l'elenco di tutto quello che non va dando la colpa agli altri ma non muove il culo per fare la sua parte. Le corna le meritava lui e come vedi,il tuo NON essere così non ti ha dato particolari  vantaggi con tua moglie ,pur dicendoci di essere sempre stato responsabile e affidabile,lei ha comunque  cercato altro.
Ah,parliamo di qualche mese di stallo  in questa situazione,non anni.Sono stati i mesi dei nodi che per tutta una serie di sfortunate coincidenze erano venuti al pettine Tutti insieme,nodi che ho cercato di sciogliere ma per lui in quel periodo era troppa fatica ascoltare ed elaborare ,meglio lo strappo .


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che credi tu :mexican:
> Scherzo eh, che ne so?
> Però mi sembra probabile che possa ripetere una sceneggiatura.


Diciamo che per tutta una serie di cose si 'appoggia' spesso e volentieri, soprattutto è facile che mi si deleghino delle grandi rotture di scatole....


----------



## Jim Cain (12 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma dalla parte del maschio tutto questa sofferenza non viene vista, soprattuto se hanno l'esempio di una mamma casalinga che si è sempre occupata di tutto.


Ginevra scusami ma di donne viziate da mammà ce ne sono parecchie in giro...


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E invece no, per come la vedo io l'unica cosa che ti salva è solo rimanere fedele a te stesso.
> Avere l'onestà intellettuale di comprendere che un sacrificio va fatto solo il nome del progetto e non nel nome di una correttezza che non ti appartiene. Perché se quella correttezza di cui la gente si riempie la bocca veramente ti appartenesse, allora certe rinunce non sarebbero tali.
> Invece io vedo solo un sacco di gente che per essere coerente col mondo, è incoerente con se stessa. E poi bene non sta. Hai voglia a costruire sofismi. Prima c'è lo star male il capire il perché si sta male e trovare una soluzione che non ti faccio stare peggio. Costruzioni intellettuali sono una figata, Peccato che poi si infrangono sempre contro le sensazioni.


Arcistufo, sto provando pian piano a capirti. 
Per alcuni tratti ti seguo e comprendo la tua posizione. 
Un unico elemento pero' riassume il mio essere disarmata di fronte ad una situazione come la mia: *la menzogna.* *Quella che ti impedisce di agire in piena consapevolezza.* 
Tu di sei dato una giustificazione per la tua menzogna: "mi ha tradito lei, dandomi l'idea di essere altra cosa... e ora la tradisco io scopando a destra e a manca"... .  Vuoi far passare il concetto di esserti messo in pari!
Ma non é così... La situazione di tua moglie ti é trasparente.. TU sai che tua moglie non rispetta piu' le tue aspettative!!! , *ma la tua posizione nei suoi confronti non é trasparente per niente. *
Non sarete mai alla pari. 

La pena del tradimento non é lo scoprire che il tuo partner si scopa altri, il tradimento é legato al fatto che questa scelta la si nasconda... .. E' una truffa!!!
E voi continuate a dire che non é così...tutto lecito, basta che l'altro non sappia, così non diventa triste.... E' come se un evasore fiscale dicesse che evadere non é sbagliato fino a che il fisco non ti becca!!


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> A
> E voi continuate a dire che non é così...tutto lecito, basta che l'altro non sappia, così non diventa triste.... *E' come se un evasore fiscale dicesse che evadere non é sbagliato fino a che il fisco non ti becca!*!


Evadere le tasse è sbagliato.
Amministrare e gestire in maniera truffaldina l'erario altrettanto.
Alla fine si torna sempre lì: può l'etica individuale sopravvivere a lungo e garantire soddisfacenti condizioni di vita in una comunità che non la applica né la condivide?


Houellebeq scrive:"Non credo che l’essere umano possa vivere in un mondo che cambia di continuo. L’assenza di equilibrio, di un progetto di equilibrio, è di per sé invivibile. L’idea del cambiamento perenne rende la vita impossibile.[SUP]"



In una società liquida scaturisce l'impossibilità di attribuire responsabilità certe, di definire parametri di convivenza 
condivisi, di preservare valori che attuino la possibilità di convivenza degli individui.
Si diventa tutti più flessibili e pertanto meno predisposti a trovare un equilibrio stabile e definitivo.
Questa dimensione entra anche nel quotidiano modificando il nostro modo di pensare e di agire.[/SUP]


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mah,io non  ho sposato una statua di marmo e io stessa non lo sono.Si cambia.
> Se tutti aderissimo perfettamente alle aspettative del giorno del matrimonio  non saremmo qui.
> La vita mette di fronte a molte situazioni,ad alcune reagiamo e vediamo reagire l'altro esattamente come ci aspettavamo,altre volte sgraniamo gli occhi di fronte ad un estraneo .
> Io ad un certo punto mi sono interrogata su chi cazzo avessi sposato e ne ho parlato con lui,più volte.Ad un certo punto ,viste le reazioni negative da parte sua ho tirato dritto per la mia strada cercando di rimanere indifferente alla sua indifferenza. Mi sono interrogata sul perché lui fosse il primo ad insistere  ad avere  figli quando poi non vedeva l'ora di lavarsene le mani e pestare i piedi perché voleva i week end da soli ,i giri in moto e le corse sulla due posti.Sicuramante ho esagerato a non concederli per troppo tempo ma con due lavori autonomi ,casa in costruzione,tre figli e poca disponibilità esterna di aiuto,rischiare di romperci le gambe in moto non mi pareva una buona idea.Mi ero rotta perché ,da persona accomodante e propositiva era diventato una lagna rompicoglioni che vedeva anche gli scazzi di figli adolescenti come se fossero rivolti contro di lui , che entrava in casa solo a buttare regole a casaccio senza poi argomentarle o agire affinché si attuassero dando poi ovviamente la colpa a me perché lui lo aveva detto.Era peggio della demagogia di Salvini che fa l'elenco di tutto quello che non va dando la colpa agli altri ma non muove il culo per fare la sua parte. *Le corna le meritava lui e come vedi,il tuo NON essere così non ti ha dato particolari  vantaggi con tua moglie ,pur dicendoci di essere sempre stato responsabile e affidabile,lei ha comunque  cercato altro.*
> Ah,parliamo di qualche mese di stallo  in questa situazione,non anni.Sono stati i mesi dei nodi che per tutta una serie di sfortunate coincidenze erano venuti al pettine Tutti insieme,nodi che ho cercato di sciogliere ma per lui in quel periodo era troppa fatica ascoltare ed elaborare ,meglio lo strappo .


Il fatto è che le corna non si meritano.
Non sono un premio per la buona condotta o una punizione per la cattiva.
Non esistono neppure metodi per evitare di essere traditi: se chi tradisce ha motivazioni molto forti per farlo, lo farà comunque indipendentemente da quello che sei o dai tu.
Certo, se il tradito è una persona che non ci soddisfa - e qui occorrerebbe dare un significato a questa valutazione che è totalmente soggettiva - ci sarà più facile cancellare gli scrupoli. Nient'altro però.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io dico sempre che il partner che si sceglie dice sempre molto di noi.
> Il carattere e il comportamento dei mariti e delle moglie ci raccontano, e in maniera non dissimile anche quelli degli amanti.
> Ma ancor più importante è  come si racconta del partner.


quindi? Cosa vedi di me. Mi piacerebbe sapere, io non mi vedo


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ginevra scusami ma di donne viziate da mammà ce ne sono parecchie in giro...


e non solo da mammà. Hai ragione.
E ti dirò di più, si aggiungono anche i mariti a straviziare.
In questi non mi escludo, nel senso che con mio marito ho sbagliato anch'io ad essere troppo accondiscendente e a perpetrare alcuni vizi. Poi lui se ne è presi altri e io sono rimasta schiacciata.


----------



## danny (12 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi? Cosa vedi di me. Mi piacerebbe sapere, io non mi vedo


Ahia...
so troppo poco di te per vederti veramente.
Però forse posso pensare  che tu sia più fragile di quello che vorresti che gli altri pensassero di te.
E che non dai a te stessa il valore che vorresti che tuo marito desse a te.
E tuo marito ha colto questa cosa, prendendosi ampi spazi personali, senza farsi troppi scrupoli, ovvero, non avendo alcun timore o pudore di manifestare le sue esigenze al contrario tuo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ahia...
> so troppo poco di te per vederti veramente.
> Però forse posso pensare  che tu sia più fragile di quello che vorresti che gli altri pensassero di te.
> E che non dai a te stessa il valore che vorresti che tuo marito desse a te.
> E tuo marito ha colto questa cosa, prendendosi ampi spazi personali, senza farsi troppi scrupoli, ovvero, non avendo alcun timore o pudore di manifestare le sue esigenze al contrario tuo.


 all'inizio del mio matrimonio ero molto fragile.Temevo le sue reazioni, invece di mettere in discussione lui, mi analizzavo , dove mai avessi sbagliato. Contorto ma era così.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (12 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è probabilmente la visione dell'amante secondo te, ovvero quella che rispecchia il tuo carattere, le tue esigenze.
> Non credo affatto che identifichi tutte le persone che hanno relazioni extraconiugali.


L'ho scritto e mi pare ovvio che si tratti di una visione personalissima. Come tutte le altre, vostre, del resto. Non mi pare che qui siano presenti scienziati detentori di regole e verita assolute.




danny ha detto:


> Non sempre, cioè talvolta, mai o quasi mai non sono termini per definire regole.
> L'amante di mia moglie voleva quel qualcosa in più: che lei mollasse me e sposasse lui.
> Mia moglie voleva solo un amante.
> Lui si teneva in canna un'altra o forse altre due donne, e alla fine si è sposato quella che gli ha detto sì.
> ...


Si, credo. Difatti all'inizio ho parlato di amanti senza distinzione di genere; poi sono scesa nello specifico per l'idea che mi sono fatta nel tempo delle amanti donne.


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che coraggio!
> Tu vuoi superare per dimostrare il coraggio di stare con chi doveva essere il tuo alleato e ti ha trattato come descrivi?
> Perché?


scusa, tu che ne sai? 
Hai provato mai quello che provo io?
Sei me?
proprio tu che dici di non generallizare, lo stai facendo con me..

Io, e parlo di me, ho dovuto superare tutte le mie convinzioni, tutta la mia rabbia, tutto il mio senso di umiliazione per non distruggere quello che invece con scopate allegre in giro ha distrutto lui. 
E non ci vuole coraggio? 
Considerando poi che non ci sono solo io nella mia famiglia..


----------



## mistral (12 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> all'inizio del mio matrimonio ero molto fragile.Temevo le sue reazioni, invece di mettere in discussione lui, mi analizzavo , dove mai avessi sbagliato. Contorto ma era così.


Sai che è un errore che ho fatto anche io ? Il lasciare correre con la convinzione che prima o poi ci sarebbe arrivato da solo e che si sarebbe reso conto che non si può solo sempre prendere e spremere l'altro come un limone.Non dico che lui non abbia dato ma ciò che ha dato è sempre stato cio che gli avanzava ,non s'è  tolto di bocca nulla.Io ho dato,il sangue.
Con la scusa che lui è tanto sensibbbbbile e ha tanto patito da ragazzino ....io invece ho le spalle larghe,sono solida ,ho le basi.....Chissà perché alla fine dallo psicologo con attacchi di panico e gastrite cronica  ci sono finita io .
Ovviamante sono consapevole che qui si scoperchi la fogna più olezzosa.La nostra vita insieme per fortuna è stata ed è anche molto altro ma quei miei errori ora li vedo talmente macroscopici che mi darei martellate in testa per tutte le volte che avrei dovuto darle a lui.


----------



## mistral (12 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> *Il fatto è che le corna non si meritano.*
> Non sono un premio per la buona condotta o una punizione per la cattiva.
> Non esistono neppure metodi per evitare di essere traditi: se chi tradisce ha motivazioni molto forti per farlo, lo farà comunque indipendentemente da quello che sei o dai tu.
> Certo, se il tradito è una persona che non ci soddisfa - e qui occorrerebbe dare un significato a questa valutazione che è totalmente soggettiva - ci sarà più facile cancellare gli scrupoli. Nient'altro però.


Eppure più di qualcuno qui sostiene il contrario.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo ne sai?*Non ci arrivi al paragonare il meccanismo?*( per la cronaca mio marito è un animo gentile e sensibile,non si è mai sognato di usare violenza verbale e men che meno fisica con me)
> Ho forse mai scritto a che cosa mi riferisco con comportamenti e casini che ha combinato nei decenni che lui pensava di neutralizzare con i ti amo ed i regalini?Pensi che ci siano solo le corna che fanno girare le scatole nella vita?Sei al corrente della gravità di alcuni fatti ?
> Quindi,visto che non lo sai e che *non ho mai l'ho scritto qui per che cosa avrei strangolato mio marito*,fammi la cortesia di non rompere ì coglioni con la tua legge universale che tu ritrovi te stesso ed il tuo mondo interiore in tutte le tue pedine del  risiko portatrici di vagina che te la danno .Il tradimento per certi versi è stato meno peggio perché almeno gli ha dato un bello schiaffo in faccia al suo ego che ti assicuro non esagero se dico che tu,all'ego di mio marito non potevi allacciare una scarpa.Pure lui aveva la stessa opinione di se che hai tu.Poi ha toppato e gli è tornato tutto indietro con gli interessi e il suo ego gli è finito su per il culo.La cosa che lo ha fregato è che lui per fortuna non è un essere anaffettivo come te ,calcolatore cinico .Ha dei sentimenti i quali lo hanno indotto a pensare e anche a provare rimorso e paura di perdere i suoi affetti .Dopo ciò che ha fatto,non si è cagato sotto al pensiero di accettare di essere il mio sacco da boxe finché ce ne fosse stato il bisogno,la rabbia l'ho sfogata su quel sacco da boxe e non facendomi trombare dal cassiere della Lidl.Tu te la saresti data a gambe perché TU devi stare bene e tutti gli altri vaffanculo,ma non tutti sono dei vili incapaci di stare a guardare le macerie.
> Ma pensi proprio di sapere tutto?
> ...


bla bla bla. prenditela pure con me, ma se non scrivi le cose che ti hanno portato alla stuazione con cui ci ammorbi 24/7 non sono cazzi miei. Farti capire è un tuo interesse, qui. Hai scritto una maxicagata pragonando un evento devastante come lo stupro alle rotture di coglioni, pur pesanti che possono derivare da un matrimonio. Cazzi tuoi se sei troppo idiota o in trappola nelle tue gabbie concettuali. A me di spiegare cosa si prova a volare a una talpa fotte cazzi. Resta nel tuo buco a sbraitare, che tanto il tuo silenzio e la solitudine restano tali nonostante i tuoi patetici tentativi di riempirli di contenuti. Perchè i contenuti non li hai. Sei bloccata alle corna e resti al chiodo. indipercui, scusami, ma ho na vita da vivere. Tu, mobili antichi da restaurare (ma guarda caso)... 


occhitristi ha detto:


> Arcistufo, sto provando pian piano a capirti.
> Per alcuni tratti ti seguo e comprendo la tua posizione.
> Un unico elemento pero' riassume il mio essere disarmata di fronte ad una situazione come la mia: *la menzogna.* *Quella che ti impedisce di agire in piena consapevolezza.*
> Tu di sei dato una giustificazione per la tua menzogna: "mi ha tradito lei, dandomi l'idea di essere altra cosa... e ora la tradisco io scopando a destra e a manca"... .  Vuoi far passare il concetto di esserti messo in pari!
> ...


Ma io non cerco giustificazioni per la mia menzogna. Santoddio. Io sono quello che scopa fuori casa perché mi piace. Perché mi fa star bene, come mi piace tornare a casa e fare il bis con la legittima dopo un paio d'ore con l'illegittima. Mi piace sentire che ho le porte aperte anche se ho 40 anni e una famiglia sulle spalle. Mi piace sentire che è tutto come dovrebbe essere. Mi piace sentirmi me.
E non temo il giudizio. Le conseguenze? Magari si. Ma il giudizio no.
È questo che fa incazzare, lo capisco, ma mica obbligo la gente a venire a letto con me, o la infarcisco di menzogne o chissà cosa. Io resto me stesso, senza recitare. È quello che è liberatorio, non il resto. E non accuso mia moglie di avermi tradito quindi la tradisco io.
Accus(av)o mia moglie di sbattersene i coglioni di come sono fatto io e, sapendolo benissimo, di essersi allontanata da me, e da noi. Per pensare a lei. Adesso a me ci penso io. Lo faccio mentendo perché non voglio perderla, e quindi decido per entrambi. Ma figurati che me ne frega a me del perdono. io sono uno che vuole tutto. Fosse legale, avrei 4 mogli e 34 figli. Essere trasparente non mi farebbe stare meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Perché avete scelto uomini così?
> Io per esempio non sono così.


Il mio era bravissimo :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> sicuramente ....
> 
> e peraltro.. una persona che non ha alcuna capacità di resistenza (non per il gusto di resistere, intendiamoci, ma per una finalità molto precisa) non è che la valuti tutto sto granchè come individuo..
> 
> ...


 Ma sai che tutti questi tuoi ultimi post mi sembrano la rassegna della banalità?
Banalità che fa risalire il tradimento alla sofferenza dello stare in coppia?
Ma dove sta la sofferenza?
Che balle!
Tutti cercano un partner. Dove sta la sofferenza dello stare in due?
Ci vuole un po' di tolleranza per le imperfezioni reciproche. 
E chi tradisce vuole ANCHE altre gratificazioni per problemi suoi.
Infatti tiene tutto nascosto per tenersi quello che ha che tutta questa insoddisfazione non gli causa.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Evadere le tasse è sbagliato.
> Amministrare e gestire in maniera truffaldina l'erario altrettanto.
> Alla fine si torna sempre lì: può l'etica individuale sopravvivere a lungo e garantire soddisfacenti condizioni di vita in una comunità che non la applica né la condivide?
> 
> ...


Ma generalmente ci si sposa con chi condivide la nostra etica. L'etica fa parte del patto implicito ed esplicito.
Io avrei mollato anche uno che avesse frodato il fisco, per dire.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> scusa, tu che ne sai?
> Hai provato mai quello che provo io?
> Sei me?
> proprio tu che dici di non generallizare, lo stai facendo con me..
> ...


Ci vuole coraggio ad andare contro se stessi, sentimenti, stima di sé e principi per tenersi chi ti ha umiliato?
Ripeto la domanda: perché?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Evadere le tasse è sbagliato.
> Amministrare e gestire in maniera truffaldina l'erario altrettanto.
> Alla fine si torna sempre lì: può l'etica individuale sopravvivere a lungo e garantire soddisfacenti condizioni di vita in una comunità che non la applica né la condivide?
> 
> ...


e citiamo Friedman, và, che quando le cose le dice un nobbbbbel suonano meglio
_“Guardi che l’Italia è molto più libera di quel che voi credete,  grazie al mercato nero e all’evasione fiscale. Il mercato nero, Napoli, e  l’evasione fiscale hanno salvato il vostro Paese, sottraendo ingenti  capitali al controllo delle burocrazie statali. E per questo io ho più  fiducia nell’Italia di quel che si possa avere dalle statistiche, che  sono pessimiste. Il vostro mercato nero è un modello di efficienza. Il  governo un modello di inefficienza. In certe situazioni un evasore è un  patriota. Ci sono tasse immorali. Non facciamo moralismi, un conto è  rubare o uccidere, un conto evadere le tasse. Lei ha mai conosciuto  qualcuno che obietta al contrabbando, se non semplicemente per il  pericolo di venir catturato?”._


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai che tutti questi tuoi ultimi post mi sembrano la rassegna della banalità?
> Banalità che fa risalire il tradimento alla sofferenza dello stare in coppia?
> Ma dove sta la sofferenza?
> Che balle!
> ...


Non penso sinceramente che un tradimento sia figlio di una sofferenza di coppia, però posso parlare per me, per quanto ho vissuto io.

Almeno io non ho percepito "sofferenza" e tornare a casa dopo, non è mai stata una via Crucis, con le orecchie basse e il naso triste di un Italiano in gita (cit. Jannacci)

Volevo far fuoco su "parti del sé" che vengono automaticamente compresse in quanto non strumentali al progetto di coppia, e pertanto NON richieste, ne tanto meno accolte con entusiasmo.

In poche parole: non servono alla coppia e al suo progetto

 non se ne ha voglia, lascia perdere, non ti mettere in testa stronzate, ma guarda questo che gli viene in mente con tutto quel che c'è da fare, pensa a riparare il rubinetto del bagno piuttosto, che gocciola da 5 giorni.. e via discorrendo...


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> bla bla bla. prenditela pure con me, ma se non scrivi le cose che ti hanno portato alla stuazione con cui ci ammorbi 24/7 non sono cazzi miei. Farti capire è un tuo interesse, qui. Hai scritto una maxicagata pragonando un evento devastante come lo stupro alle rotture di coglioni, pur pesanti che possono derivare da un matrimonio. Cazzi tuoi se sei troppo idiota o in trappola nelle tue gabbie concettuali. A me di spiegare cosa si prova a volare a una talpa fotte cazzi. Resta nel tuo buco a sbraitare, che tanto il tuo silenzio e la solitudine restano tali nonostante i tuoi patetici tentativi di riempirli di contenuti. Perchè i contenuti non li hai. Sei bloccata alle corna e resti al chiodo. indipercui, scusami, ma ho na vita da vivere. Tu, mobili antichi da restaurare (ma guarda caso)...
> 
> Ma io non cerco giustificazioni per la mia menzogna. Santoddio. Io sono quello che scopa fuori casa perché mi piace. Perché mi fa star bene, come mi piace tornare a casa e fare il bis con la legittima dopo un paio d'ore con l'illegittima. Mi piace sentire che ho le porte aperte anche se ho 40 anni e una famiglia sulle spalle. Mi piace sentire che è tutto come dovrebbe essere. Mi piace sentirmi me.
> E non temo il giudizio. Le conseguenze? Magari si. Ma il giudizio no.
> ...


Attento Arcistufo...non ti andrà sempre di culo...e non per tirartela ma non sarai fortunato in eterno.. E quando succederà ti chiederai se ne è valsa la pena ...e li saranno cazzi...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Attento Arcistufo...non ti andrà sempre di culo...e non per tirartela ma non sarai fortunato in eterno.. E quando succederà ti chiederai se ne è valsa la pena ...e li saranno cazzi...


 tesoro mio Se ti fa stare meglio pensalo pure. Se immaginarmi sgamato ed in ginocchio sui ceci ti consente di sublimare la frustrazione di dover rimanere con qualcuno tuo malgrado accetto di buon grado di farti da Capro espiatorio. Soltanto, non mi sembri una così ipocrita. Se sei una da pecora inutile raccontarsi che puoi capire il lupo cattivo. Non è mica un disonore nascere pecore. E molto probabilmente, se tu per tuo marito non fossi la madre dei suoi figli, cioè colei con cui lui ha scelto di perpetuare se stesso, saresti in forno perché una pecora che sceglie di accompagnarsi con un lupo se poi diventa la cena secondo me può incazzarsi fino a un certo punto...
Disclaimer: questa è la storia per come tu me l'hai raccontata, ovvio che non ho tutti gli elementi in mano. Ma da quello che mi racconti la vedo così. E nel discorso di tuo marito di essere tornato, in maniera anche abbastanza sincera, perché tra la passione e la famiglia ha scelto la famiglia, è un discorso in cui mi ci ritrovo molto e non lo vedo nemmeno troppo paraculo.


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci vuole coraggio ad andare contro se stessi, sentimenti, stima di sé e principi per tenersi chi ti ha umiliato?
> Ripeto la domanda: perché?


Cerco di essere esplicita allora....capisco che è necessario..
Di ragionare c’è me sono tante...
- tutelare i figli (tu ne hai)?
- valutare l’esistenza di una mia parte di colpe
- non buttare nel cesso il progetto su cui ho investito tanto di me stessa e che per me è stato priorità assoluta per anni
-considerare la remota ipotesi che siccome gli esseri umani sono imperfetti, lui possa aver sbagliato e compreso (che è quanto sta sostenendo)...se fosse così? Una responsabilità verso i miei figli troppo grande quella di fare l’“Offesa intransigente”
- le persone separate che conosco (che conosco io eh, per carità ...altrimenti mi dite che generalizzo)...stanno tutte di merda ...e dico tutte.
- lo amo (anche se sto maturando dei dubbi)

E potrei continuare 

Quanta soddisfazione avrei provato nel dargli un calcio in kulo ... ho stretto i denti... 
il tempo mi dirà ....

Per la cronaca...non me lo sono ripreso tout court...è in prova.... così come sono in prova io con me stessa...


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tesoro mio Se ti fa stare meglio pensalo pure. Se immaginarmi sgamato ed in ginocchio sui ceci ti consente di sublimare la frustrazione di dover rimanere con qualcuno tuo malgrado accetto di buon grado di farti da Capro espiatorio. Soltanto, non mi sembri una così ipocrita. Se sei una da pecora inutile raccontarsi che puoi capire il lupo cattivo. Non è mica un disonore nascere pecore. E molto probabilmente, se tu per tuo marito non fossi la madre dei suoi figli, cioè colei con cui lui ha scelto di perpetuare se stesso, saresti in forno perché una pecora che sceglie di accompagnarsi con un lupo se poi diventa la cena secondo me può incazzarsi fino a un certo punto...
> Disclaimer: questa è la storia per come tu me l'hai raccontata, ovvio che non ho tutti gli elementi in mano. Ma da quello che mi racconti la vedo così. E nel discorso di tuo marito di essere tornato, in maniera anche abbastanza sincera, perché tra la passione e la famiglia ha scelto la famiglia, è un discorso in cui mi ci ritrovo molto e non lo vedo nemmeno troppo paraculo.[/QUOTE
> 
> Per completezza di info: non è tornato...semplicemente non l’ho cacciato...
> ...


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e citiamo Friedman, và, che quando le cose le dice un nobbbbbel suonano meglio
> _“Guardi che l’Italia è molto più libera di quel che voi credete,  grazie al mercato nero e all’evasione fiscale. Il mercato nero, Napoli, e  l’evasione fiscale hanno salvato il vostro Paese, sottraendo ingenti  capitali al controllo delle burocrazie statali. E per questo io ho più  fiducia nell’Italia di quel che si possa avere dalle statistiche, che  sono pessimiste. Il vostro mercato nero è un modello di efficienza. Il  governo un modello di inefficienza. In certe situazioni un evasore è un  patriota. Ci sono tasse immorali. Non facciamo moralismi, un conto è  rubare o uccidere, un conto evadere le tasse. Lei ha mai conosciuto  qualcuno che obietta al contrabbando, se non semplicemente per il  pericolo di venir catturato?”._


Scusa Arci...la mia era una metafora... Non si era capito, vero? 
Da economista ho spprezzato la citazione , ma  se vuoi posso anche contestualizzarti Friedman...credo però che sarebbe un po’ ammorbante per il resto del forum... e fuori tema ...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sfumature


A maggior ragione se non l'hai cacciato vedi di risolvere in un senso o nell'altro la situazione. Altrimenti finisce in un cane che si morde la coda e ti ritrovi come Mistral a costruire una filosofia della vita della coppia delle relazioni in funzione delle corna che ti sei beccata.
Comincia a smetterla di chiederti se fossi sbagliata tu oppure sbagliato lui, e smettila di ragionare in termini di teorema, il tradimento molto spesso avviene in seguito ad una tale convergenza casuale di eventi concatenati assolutamente a cazzo che non vale manco la pena di mettersi a razionalizzare. Tanto vale che cerchi di spiegare Il senso profondo di un grosso chicco di grandine che ti spacca il setto nasale.
Certo ci sono alcuni casi macroscopici in cui la sfiga la chiami addosso, ma non ti credere che nelle corna ci sia poi molto da razionalizzare e da capire. Anzi a volte é un signor trappolone.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Scusa Arci...la mia era una metafora... Non si era capito, vero?
> Da economista ho spprezzato la citazione , ma  se vuoi posso anche contestualizzarti Friedman...credo però che sarebbe un po’ ammorbante per il resto del forum... e fuori tema ...


Se sei un'economista conosci bene le differenze tra evasione, elusione e strategia fiscale. Prossima volta cito Marchionne


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A maggior ragione se non l'hai cacciato vedi di risolvere in un senso o nell'altro la situazione. Altrimenti finisce in un cane che si morde la coda e ti ritrovi come Mistral a costruire una filosofia della vita della coppia delle relazioni in funzione delle corna che ti sei beccata.
> Comincia a smetterla di chiederti se fossi sbagliata tu oppure sbagliato lui, e smettila di ragionare in termini di teorema, il tradimento molto spesso avviene in seguito ad una tale convergenza casuale di eventi concatenati assolutamente a cazzo che non vale manco la pena di mettersi a razionalizzare. Tanto vale che cerchi di spiegare Il senso profondo di un grosso chicco di grandine che ti spacca il setto nasale.
> Certo ci sono alcuni casi macroscopici in cui la sfiga la chiami addosso, ma non ti credere che nelle corna ci sia poi molto da razionalizzare e da capire. Anzi a volte é un signor trappolone.


Può darsi...


----------



## Lostris (12 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io dico sempre che il partner che si sceglie dice sempre molto di noi.
> Il carattere e il comportamento dei mariti e delle moglie ci raccontano, e in maniera non dissimile anche quelli degli amanti.


:sonar:
Preoccupante... 
ma vero.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> :sonar:
> Preoccupante...
> ma vero.


Coazione a ripetersi?


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se sei un'economista conosci bene le differenze tra evasione, elusione e strategia fiscale. Prossima volta cito Marchionne


Che parakulo che sei (in senso affettivo sia chiaro)


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Che parakulo che sei (in senso affettivo sia chiaro)


Col penale si sogna, col Civile si magna. Col tributario si fanno i soldi


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> tesoro mio Se ti fa stare meglio pensalo pure. Se immaginarmi sgamato ed in ginocchio sui ceci ti consente di sublimare la frustrazione di dover rimanere con qualcuno tuo malgrado accetto di buon grado di farti da Capro espiatorio. Soltanto, non mi sembri una così ipocrita. Se sei una da pecora inutile raccontarsi che puoi capire il lupo cattivo. Non è mica un disonore nascere pecore. E molto probabilmente, se tu per tuo marito non fossi la madre dei suoi figli, cioè colei con cui lui ha scelto di perpetuare se stesso, saresti in forno perché una pecora che sceglie di accompagnarsi con un lupo se poi diventa la cena secondo me può incazzarsi fino a un certo punto...
> Disclaimer: questa è la storia per come tu me l'hai raccontata, ovvio che non ho tutti gli elementi in mano. Ma da quello che mi racconti la vedo così. E nel discorso di tuo marito di essere tornato, in maniera anche abbastanza sincera, perché tra la passione e la famiglia ha scelto la famiglia, è un discorso in cui mi ci ritrovo molto e non lo vedo nemmeno troppo paraculo.


Sai che questo tuo post è proprio brutto? 
Si vede che l’hai scritto di getto e con una certa dose di nervosismo...


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Sai che è un errore che ho fatto anche io ? Il lasciare correre con la convinzione che prima o poi ci sarebbe arrivato da solo e che si sarebbe reso conto che non si può solo sempre prendere e spremere l'altro come un limone.Non dico che lui non abbia dato ma ciò che ha dato è sempre stato cio che gli avanzava ,non s'è  tolto di bocca nulla.Io ho dato,il sangue.
> Con la scusa che lui è tanto sensibbbbbile e ha tanto patito da ragazzino ....io invece ho le spalle larghe,sono solida ,ho le basi.....Chissà perché alla fine dallo psicologo con attacchi di panico e gastrite cronica  ci sono finita io .
> Ovviamante sono consapevole che qui si scoperchi la fogna più olezzosa.La nostra vita insieme per fortuna è stata ed è anche molto altro ma quei miei errori ora li vedo talmente macroscopici che mi darei martellate in testa per tutte le volte che avrei dovuto darle a lui.


 e già. Quanti errori commessi, vederli solo ora.


----------



## Lostris (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Coazione a ripetersi?


Forse.

O più probabilmente si scommette su un finale che dà ragione alle nostre più intime convinzioni, pur nelle varianti del caso.

Così non importa con chi, bastardi o gentiluomini, maligne o dolci, ci accompagniamo... in un certo senso si vince sempre.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sai che questo tuo post è proprio brutto?
> Si vede che l’hai scritto di getto e con una certa dose di nervosismo...


 Io scrivo sempre di getto, Considerando che detto al telefono invece di scrivere. Ogni tanto rileggo Ma manco troppo spesso. Nervosismo 0, non appiccicarmi addosso tue fantasie che veramente da quando sono qui davvero se parliamo di gufi ho il fan club...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Forse.
> 
> O più probabilmente si scommette su un finale che dà ragione alle nostre più intime convinzioni, pur nelle varianti del caso.
> 
> Così non importa con chi, bastardi o gentiluomini, maligne o dolci, ci accompagniamo... in un certo senso si vince sempre.


Non lo so. Secondo me la base statistica non sta messa benissimo Se le conclusioni sono queste


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non penso sinceramente che un tradimento sia figlio di una sofferenza di coppia, però posso parlare per me, per quanto ho vissuto io.
> 
> Almeno io non ho percepito "sofferenza" e tornare a casa dopo, non è mai stata una via Crucis, con le orecchie basse e il naso triste di un Italiano in gita (cit. Jannacci)
> 
> ...


Ma (faccio uno sforzo di comprensione) non è che se c'è una parte di te che vuole sapere cosa si prova a darsi fuoco o mangiare un topo o fare un pompino a un canguro debba necessariamente essere assecondata.
La vita è fatta di scelte e se scegli di vivere in coppia e avere una famiglia ti tocca il rubinetto che perde, accompagnare il figlio alla festa e beccarti le assemblee di classe, ecc ecc.
E il resto che non è funzionale a quella scelta non lo fai.
Come diceva Mistral, se hai una famiglia non vai in moto rischiando di romperti una gamba (per essere pessimisti moderati) con i figli piccoli perché sei adulto, hai fatto una scelta che ne esclude altre. 
Non si tratta di vivere questo con frustrazione perché la scelta è TUA e delle conseguenze, comprese tutte le cose di cui avresti dovuto fare a meno, le avevi ben chiare e poi te ne sono state chiare altre.
Voler fare tutto è solo essere immaturi e voler avere la famiglia, ma anche il resto, come il ragazzino che vuole andare a giocare, ma poi non avere il cattivo voto a scuola perché non ha studiato.

Io non so come sia stato possibile che si siano create intere generazioni convinte di poter avere tutto e che nello stesso modo educano i figli che pensano di poter non studiare, non fare compiti, giocare e andare bene a scuola. 
Sono genitori che vogliono figli che non creino loro frustrazioni, che li amino sempre e li facciano sentire fieri di loro senza fare la fatica di educarli e dire loro di no.

P.S. La cit. è di Paolo Conte però.


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io scrivo sempre di getto, Considerando che detto al telefono invece di scrivere. Ogni tanto rileggo Ma manco troppo spesso. Nervosismo 0, non appiccicarmi addosso tue fantasie che veramente da quando sono qui davvero se parliamo di gufi ho il fan club...


appiccicarti addosso mie fantasie?
E' solo la presa in considerazione di una probabile eventualità...
Non una fantasia... che c'entra? Non avrebbe senso


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Cerco di essere esplicita allora....capisco che è necessario..
> Di ragionare c’è me sono tante...
> - tutelare i figli (tu ne hai)?
> - valutare l’esistenza di una mia parte di colpe
> ...


Domande che si pone ogni tradito.
Io mi domandavo perfino che se rimproveravo a lui di non aver rispettato "nel bene e nel male" perché dovessi non rispettarlo io, considerando il male il suo tradimento.

Quante cose si pensano per non ammettere di aver fatto un investimento sbagliato.
Si fa proprio come chi, dopo aver perso una somma ingente alla roulette, continua a giocare per non sentire vana la perdita ed  è convinto  di potersi rifare.
Non ci si può rifare. Quello che è stato perso è stato perso. Ed è stato perso da entrambi. Anche chi ha tradito ha già rovinato quel rapporto che ha tradito e ha prima di tutto perso se stesso e il proprio investimento.
Nulla torna come si vorrebbe.
Vedi i separati stare male. Pensa come stanno quelli che restano insieme e tornano a dormire ogni notte con chi li ha pugnalati alle spalle. 

Io ho due figli adulti belli e sereni e impegnati a costruire relazioni limpide perché hanno imparato che se si imbroglia e si tradisce si tradisce prima di tutto se stessi.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> appiccicarti addosso mie fantasie?
> E' solo la presa in considerazione di una probabile eventualità...
> Non una fantasia... che c'entra? Non avrebbe senso


Nel senso che gufare me avrebbe una funzione consolatoria. Sai qua in giro quanti cornuti ci sono che mi augurano di tutto cuore di essere pescato?


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nel senso che gufare me avrebbe una funzione consolatoria. Sai qua in giro quanti cornuti ci sono che mi augurano di tutto cuore di essere pescato?


e tanto a te che t'importa?
Hai tutto sotto controllo, non é così?


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Domande che si pone ogni tradito.
> Io mi domandavo perfino che se rimproveravo a lui di non aver rispettato "nel bene e nel male" perché dovessi non rispettarlo io, considerando il male il suo tradimento.
> 
> Quante cose si pensano per non ammettere di aver fatto un investimento sbagliato.
> ...



ti sapro' dire come stanno quelli che tornano a dormire ogni notte con chi li ha pugnalati , se deciderò che mi sta bene così... 
per ora non conosco che il mio caso.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> e tanto a te che t'importa?
> Hai tutto sotto controllo, non é così?


Più che avere sotto controllo tutto, si tratta fondamentalmente di non mettersi in situazioni che poi non puoi gestire. Ripeto, se vuoi prendertela con me fai pure a me non cambia nulla.


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Più che avere sotto controllo tutto, si tratta fondamentalmente di non mettersi in situazioni che poi non puoi gestire. Ripeto, se vuoi prendertela con me fai pure a me non cambia nulla.


sei fin noioso...
in questo frangente non potresti contare per me piu' di un seme di sesamo ... mi spiace


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> sei fin noioso...
> in questo frangente non potresti contare per me piu' di un seme di sesamo ... mi spiace


Maronn' pure il seme di sesamo di biblica memoria. E poi sarei io quello noioso. Te invece sei spumeggiante. In tutto, a cominciare dal nickname :rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> e citiamo Friedman, và, che quando le cose le dice un nobbbbbel suonano meglio
> _“Guardi che l’Italia è molto più libera di quel che voi credete,  grazie al mercato nero e all’evasione fiscale. Il mercato nero, Napoli, e  l’evasione fiscale hanno salvato il vostro Paese, sottraendo ingenti  capitali al controllo delle burocrazie statali. E per questo io ho più  fiducia nell’Italia di quel che si possa avere dalle statistiche, che  sono pessimiste. Il vostro mercato nero è un modello di efficienza. Il  governo un modello di inefficienza. In certe situazioni un evasore è un  patriota. Ci sono tasse immorali. Non facciamo moralismi, un conto è  rubare o uccidere, un conto evadere le tasse. Lei ha mai conosciuto  qualcuno che obietta al contrabbando, se non semplicemente per il  pericolo di venir catturato?”._


Quotone. Pensa mi sono tolto il diritto di voto.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Forse.
> 
> O più probabilmente si scommette su un finale che dà ragione alle nostre più intime convinzioni, pur nelle varianti del caso.
> 
> Così non importa con chi, bastardi o gentiluomini, maligne o dolci, ci accompagniamo... in un certo senso si vince sempre.


Questa cosa che hai scritto mi incuriosisce parecchio.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma (faccio uno sforzo di comprensione) non è che se c'è una parte di te che vuole sapere cosa si prova a darsi fuoco o mangiare un topo o fare un pompino a un canguro debba necessariamente essere assecondata.
> La vita è fatta di scelte e se scegli di vivere in coppia e avere una famiglia ti tocca il rubinetto che perde, accompagnare il figlio alla festa e beccarti le assemblee di classe, ecc ecc.
> E il resto che non è funzionale a quella scelta non lo fai.
> Come diceva Mistral, se hai una famiglia non vai in moto rischiando di romperti una gamba (per essere pessimisti moderati) con i figli piccoli perché sei adulto, hai fatto una scelta che ne esclude altre.
> ...


Ecco, mi chiedo quanto si sia consapevoli di questa scelta e quanto vinca piuttosto l'entusiasmo di arrivare a un risultato senza pensare in termini di costi di gestione.
Per fare esempi comprensibili a tutti, come se io sulla spinta emotiva  decidessi di acquistare l'auto che è il sogno della mia vita, ipotizzo... una Ford Mustang, una Camaro o una Porsche, e poi mi ritrovassi, passato l'entusiasmo e acquisita l'abitudine al possesso dell'oggetto, a constatare di dover fare pesanti tagli al bilancio familiare per le spese di gestione del mezzo.
Secondo me in molti casi la razionalità non è preponderante nelle scelte, e le rende pertanto poco consapevoli.
Non sto - come di consueto - a valutare se questo sia un comportamento corretto o meno, diciamo che nella maggior parte dei casi e delle persone ci si rende conto a posteriori delle conseguenze delle scelte che si è fatto.
La capacità di pianificazione e di valutazione dinamica delle scelte non sono da tutti.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nel senso che gufare me avrebbe una funzione consolatoria.* Sai qua in giro quanti cornuti ci sono che mi augurano di tutto cuore di essere pescato?*


A me frega niente, puntualizzo.
Non vedo neanche perché dovrebbe attirarmi l'idea di augurare una situazione di merda ad altre persone.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma (faccio uno sforzo di comprensione) non è che se c'è una parte di te che vuole sapere cosa si prova a darsi fuoco o mangiare un topo o fare un pompino a un canguro debba necessariamente essere assecondata.
> La vita è fatta di scelte e se scegli di vivere in coppia e avere una famiglia ti tocca il rubinetto che perde, accompagnare il figlio alla festa e beccarti le assemblee di classe, ecc ecc.
> E il resto che non è funzionale a quella scelta non lo fai.
> Come diceva Mistral, se hai una famiglia non vai in moto rischiando di romperti una gamba (per essere pessimisti moderati) con i figli piccoli perché sei adulto, hai fatto una scelta che ne esclude altre.
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.. 

Io infatti ho detto che alcune parti di te non possono essere spese, non dovrebbe essere una cosa che suscita scandalo o sconcerto, ma la semplice verità da accogliere serenamente

Da qui il discorso della "vacanza" dal sé nella coppia, che lungi da me voler essere una giustificazione o un incentivo al tradimento, è semplicemente uno spiegare l'approccio al tradimento che mi trova concorde

Quindi niente negazione del progetto, niente negazione della coppia, niente sollazzi extra con pernacchione al partner.. 

Sulla citazione io mi ricordavo Jannacci (Bartali).
Farò accertamenti


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> ti sapro' dire *come stanno quelli che tornano* a dormire ogni notte con chi li ha pugnalati , se deciderò che mi sta bene così...
> per ora non conosco che il mio caso.


Meglio che se fossi solo probabilmente, bene ma non benissimo per diversi problemi di altra natura intercorsi.
Siamo realisti.
Senza tirare in ballo i sentimenti, ma facendo una valutazione puramente razionale...
Io ho 50 anni. 
Non mi piace e non amo stare da solo, non mi ci vedo pertanto in alcuna maniera a dover brigare - alla mia età - a cercare nuove relazioni un minimo stabili (tenendo conto di quanto sia più difficile a quest'età innamorarsi o farsi coinvolgere da persone mature e pertanto con una vita alle spalle che mi è totalmente estranea), conosco mia moglie da quasi 30 anni, sono molto legato a lei e per molti aspetti mi trovo bene, non sono in una situazione economica tale da pensare a una vita soddisfacente da single divorziato. Non mi sento come quello che dorme nel letto di chi mi ha pugnalato, forse perché in fin dei conti non mi sento così puro da continuare ad avvertire lei in questo ruolo, e tirando un bilancio di questo ultimo anno posso dire di essere tornato sereno e a un buon rapporto con lei, a cui voglio molto bene e che mi piace ancora. 
Gli ultimi anni con mia figlia poi sono stati importanti. Non me li sarei persi per nulla al mondo. Mi piace fare il padre e farlo accanto a sua madre. 
Posso dire di avere fatto la scelta giusta, per ora.
Però è la mia, non è una regola.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sulla citazione io mi ricordavo Jannacci (Bartali).
> Farò accertamenti


La canzone è di Conte ma la cantò anche Jannacci.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.. Io infatti ho detto che alcune parti di te non possono essere spese, non dovrebbe essere una cosa che suscita scandalo o sconcerto, ma la semplice verità da accogliere serenamenteDa qui il discorso della "vacanza" dal sé nella coppia, che lungi da me voler essere una giustificazione o un incentivo al tradimento, è semplicemente uno spiegare l'approccio al tradimento che mi trova concordeQuindi niente negazione del progetto, niente negazione della coppia, niente sollazzi extra con pernacchione al partner.. Sulla citazione io mi ricordavo Jannacci (Bartali).Farò accertamenti


Sul niente spernacchioni concordo. Ma è un discorso che si può fare senza la forzatura della vacanza del "se' nella coppia". Sul progetto e sulla negazione.... sono discorsi che valgono solo agli occhi tuoi e dell'amante, perché il tradito avrà sempre libertà di pensarla diversamente, di fronte al tuo tradimento, non trovi? E allora a che pro forzare un concetto anziché mantenerlo sul piano di quello che è. Una mancanza di rispetto verso il partner che (se si è bravi almeno in questo) sta nella coppia.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Cerco di essere esplicita allora....capisco che è necessario..Di ragionare c’è me sono tante...- tutelare i figli (tu ne hai)?- valutare l’esistenza di una mia parte di colpe- non buttare nel cesso il progetto su cui ho investito tanto di me stessa e che per me è stato priorità assoluta per anni-considerare la remota ipotesi che siccome gli esseri umani sono imperfetti, lui possa aver sbagliato e compreso (che è quanto sta sostenendo)...se fosse così? Una responsabilità verso i miei figli troppo grande quella di fare l’“Offesa intransigente”- le persone separate che conosco (che conosco io eh, per carità ...altrimenti mi dite che generalizzo)...stanno tutte di merda ...e dico tutte.- lo amo (anche se sto maturando dei dubbi)E potrei continuare Quanta soddisfazione avrei provato nel dargli un calcio in kulo ... ho stretto i denti... il tempo mi dirà ....Per la cronaca...non me lo sono ripreso tout court...è in prova.... così come sono in prova io con me stessa...


Non ci vedo nessun  "coraggio", solo una scelta di opportunità fatta mettendo pro e contro sul piatto di una bilancia.Guarda che i figli "si tutelano", nel concreto, facendo loro vivere il meno peggio delle situazioni possibili. Non necessariamente restando in coppia, se la coppia non è in grado di contenere due individui abbastanza sereni. Non vedi persone felicemente separate? Sfido bene, tante grazie, che non c'è di base una felicità, nella separazione. Prova piuttosto a chiedere loro se erano serene (o stavano meglio) prima. E' dal confronto prima/dopo che puoi avere (forse) qualche parametro utile anche per te.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La canzone è di Conte ma la cantò anche Jannacci.


Ah ecco.. 



Cielo ha detto:


> sono discorsi che valgono solo agli occhi tuoi e dell'amante, perché il tradito avrà sempre libertà di pensarla diversamente, di fronte al tuo tradimento, non trovi?


Certo che ha la libertà...

Io mica nego la libertà di pensarla come gli pare al tradito

Affermo la libertà di spiegarla per come la può aver vissuta al traditore.

Resta inteso che il tradito può dire: si vabbè, tutte stronzate, te lo spiego io come è andata...


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ecco.. Certo che ha la libertà...Io mica nego la libertà di pensarla come gli pare al traditoAffermo la libertà di spiegarla per come la può aver vissuta al traditore.Resta inteso che il tradito può dire: si vabbè, tutte stronzate, te lo spiego io come è andata...


No. La stai mettendo in una prospettiva che non è la mia.Provo a spiegarla diversamente, come la vedo. Perché il fulcro non è sostituirsi al traditore per SPIEGARE come e' andata.Ricordi il discorso che si fece quando si parlò del fatto che se uno ti porta premesse sbagliate, tutto ciò che ne discende non può essere attendibile?Ecco.... Se tu mi dici che lo hai fatto per mettere il  "te nella coppia" in vacanza, io ti mando a quel paese  E ti mando a quel paese perché tutto il resto che mi potrai dire, su come e' andata, non è per me attendibile, data quella premessa. La premessa e' evidente, almeno a me: ed è che sei andato in vacanza dalla coppia. Tutto intero, senza troppe balle.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah ecco..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma da tradito ti risponderei:
"ehhhhhh? Ma che stai a dire? Mi prendi per il culo? Che ci hai fatto? Quante volte? Dove? Quando? Che mi raccontavi per andare con lui? Non ti voglio più vedere, sei una merda. Basta. E' finita".
:carneval:
Oggiù, siamo seri, che in quei momenti chi ha voglia di filosofeggiare?...
Va bene qui, è tutta teoria...


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. La stai mettendo in una prospettiva che non è la mia.Provo a spiegarla diversamente, come la vedo. Perché il fulcro non è sostituirsi al traditore per SPIEGARE come e' andata.Ricordi il discorso che si fece quando si parlò del fatto che se uno ti porta premesse sbagliate, tutto ciò che ne discende non può essere attendibile?Ecco.... Se tu mi dici che lo hai fatto per mettere il  "te nella coppia" in vacanza, io ti mando a quel paese  E ti mando a quel paese perché tutto il resto che mi potrai dire, su come e' andata, non è per me attendibile, data quella premessa. La premessa e' evidente, almeno a me: ed è che sei andato in vacanza dalla coppia. Tutto intero, senza troppe balle.


Ma il punto è che io cerco di spiegarti quello che È

Non cerco di spiegarti quello che mi può salvare le penne

Dipende anche che vuoi sentirti dire tu da tradita.

E da tradito ti assicuro che di "cose che vorremmo sentirci dire" ce ne sono davvero pochine per non dire 0

Se mi mandi a quel paese, va bene...

Il mio scopo non sarebbe non farmi mandare a quel paese, ma essere più esplicativo di me possibile.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma da tradito ti risponderei:
> "ehhhhhh? Ma che stai a dire? Mi prendi per il culo? Che ci hai fatto? Quante volte? Dove? Quando? Che mi raccontavi per andare con lui? Non ti voglio più vedere, sei una merda. Basta. E' finita".
> :carneval:
> Oggiù, siamo seri, che in quei momenti chi ha voglia di filosofeggiare...


Ma nel caso andrebbe bene, ripeto..

Sarebbe giusto così...

Però ci si può pure metter d'accordo che dico che ero briao fradicio, e la sera si va a mangiare la pizza Belli pacificati


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma il punto è che io cerco di spiegarti quello che È
> 
> Non cerco di spiegarti quello che mi può salvare le penne
> 
> ...


Bhe. Mi daresti una spiegazione di te che non mi piacerebbe affatto. Ma non perché non mi piacerebbe quello che hai fatto  (quasi a nessuno piace trovarsi le corna) ma perché con questa scissione del "te nella coppia" vorresti farmi bere una cosa per me impossibile, ancora prima che scomoda. Cioè, vorresti farmi credere che c'è un rapporto "bilaterale", e un rapporto "conte stesso". E questo non è possibile. Il primo bilatero, tra te e l'amante, te lo passo, anzi e' auspicabile che tu non mi abbia fatta entrare in quel rapporto. Un secondo che coinvolgendo  -a tuo dire - il te nella coppia, escluderebbe di fatto me (contemplandomi quale mera componente di un qualcosa rispetto a cui hai sentito necessità di andare in vacanza) non te lo passo proprio. Oh... Andando in vacanza hai necessariamente tirato in ballo pure me 

E' questo che contesto, della tua premessa: per quanto tu ti possa sforzare di lasciarmi fuori, non puoi farlo, se non soltanto  (per quanto possibile.... E mai comunque del tutto) nel tuo rapporto con l'amante. Il resto è esasperazione di questo concetto finalizzata non a preservare l'altro, ma a sminuirlo proprio. A farlo diventare un oggetto da cui andare in vacanza. E no.... Per quanto cornuta, un oggetto ancora non lo sono diventata. Questo sarebbe il mio ragionamento, a cui seguirebbe l'invito di pensare a rappacificare il "te", prima di propinarmi (e forse propinarti) altre balle.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> A me frega niente, puntualizzo.
> Non vedo neanche perché dovrebbe attirarmi l'idea di augurare una situazione di merda ad altre persone.


Ma secondo te, in un posto dove c'è gente che si va a leggere 60 pagine di thread da un forum all'altro per scoprire l'acqua calda non ci trovi quelli che godono in nome della giustiziah divinah del loroh cervelloh bacatoh a rompere il cazzo al prossimo?
Eddai


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Bhe. Mi daresti una spiegazione di te che non mi piacerebbe affatto. Ma non perché non mi piacerebbe quello che hai fatto  (quasi a nessuno piace trovarsi le corna) ma perché con questa scissione del "te nella coppia" vorresti farmi bere una cosa per me impossibile, ancora prima che scomoda. Cioè, vorresti farmi credere che c'è un rapporto "bilaterale", e un rapporto "conte stesso". E questo non è possibile. Il primo bilatero, tra te e l'amante, te lo passo, anzi e' auspicabile che tu non mi abbia fatta entrare in quel rapporto. Un secondo che coinvolgendo  -a tuo dire - il te nella coppia, escluderebbe di fatto me (contemplandomi quale mera componente di un qualcosa rispetto a cui hai sentito necessità di andare in vacanza) non te lo passo proprio. Oh... Andando in vacanza hai necessariamente tirato in ballo pure me
> 
> E' questo che contesto, della tua premessa: per quanto tu ti possa sforzare di lasciarmi fuori, non puoi farlo, se non soltanto  (per quanto possibile.... E mai comunque del tutto) nel tuo rapporto con l'amante. Il resto è esasperazione di questo concetto finalizzata non a preservare l'altro, ma a sminuirlo proprio. A farlo diventare un oggetto da cui andare in vacanza. E no.... Per quanto cornuta, un oggetto ancora non lo sono diventata. Questo sarebbe il mio ragionamento, a cui seguirebbe l'invito di pensare a rappacificare il "te", prima di propinarmi (e forse propinarti) altre balle.


Il punto interessante è:

A te, immaginando di subire un tradimento e di scoprirlo, cosa ti PIACEREBBE sentirti dire?

Guarda che qui bisogna uscire dal PIACERE ... Perché di piacevole ti assicuro non c'è nulla

Dal "ho preso una vacanza dal me di coppia"

Al "ho fatto na stronzata, non lo faccio più, ti amo come non mai..."


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il punto interessante è:
> 
> A te, immaginando di subire un tradimento e di scoprirlo, cosa ti PIACEREBBE sentirti dire?
> 
> ...


No. Non mi vuoi capire proprio 



Capisco sia più comodo dire che, siccome a me non hai pensato proprio, allora io "ero fuori". Eh no. Io ci sono


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma secondo te, in un posto dove c'è gente che si va a leggere 60 pagine di thread da un forum all'altro per scoprire l'acqua calda non ci trovi quelli che godono in nome della giustiziah divinah del loroh cervelloh bacatoh a rompere il cazzo al prossimo?
> Eddai


Infatti io ho espresso solo il mio atteggiamento.
Su altri non mi pronuncio, non ne so abbastanza.
E sinceramente sono poco coinvolto da queste cose.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Non mi vuoi capire proprio
> 
> 
> 
> Capisco sia più comodo dire che, siccome a me non hai pensato proprio, allora io "ero fuori". Eh no. Io ci sono


Cielo non è COMODO è così..

E sai cosa è SCOMODO invece?

Te lo dice uno che ci è passato.. è scomodo prendere atto che non sei al centro del mondo dell'altra persona, per il solo fatto che hai fatto una firmetta in comune, o una promessa d'amore al tramonto in riva al mare 20 anni fa


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh no. Io ci sono


E magari é per quello che mi manca l'aria...
Mica é difficile.
Quando i miei spazi di realizzazione personale sono fuori dalla coppia perché dentro il progettone mi sento in trappola ma il progettone vale allora cornifico. Sennò lascio, che sono masochista?
Su questo ha ragione Ciriaco


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cielo non è COMODO è così..
> 
> E sai cosa è SCOMODO invece?
> 
> Te lo dice uno che ci è passato.. è scomodo prendere atto che non sei al centro del mondo dell'altra persona, per il solo fatto che hai fatto una firmetta in comune, o una promessa d'amore al tramonto in riva al mare 20 anni fa


Eh. Ma dall'essere al centro del mondo al non essere nessuno per colui con il quale hai messo la "firmetta" ce ne passa.

Ma ce ne passa proprio.

E se io non fossi nessuno ti saluterei caramente. Con buonissima pace dei tuoi "te", immagino.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Nel senso che gufare me avrebbe una funzione consolatoria. Sai qua in giro quanti cornuti ci sono che mi augurano di tutto cuore di essere pescato?


Ma nessuno ti gufa...
Solo, sorprende la tua sicurezza nel dare ad intendere che certe situazioni possono tranquillamente essere gestite senza rischi, nè patemi.
La asserita capacità selettiva dell'amante che - a quanto scrivi - deve necessariamente avere certe caratteristiche, per esempio...che è tutto condivisibile ma è tutta teoria perché - a priori - tu non puoi nè potrai mai sapere esattamente con chi hai a che fare...


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti io ho espresso solo il mio atteggiamento.
> Su altri non mi pronuncio, non ne so abbastanza.


Il tuo atteggiamento é quello delle persone che hanno trovato un loro equilibrio, magari non sono del tutto risolte, magari la tristezza fa un po' troppa compagnia, ma comunque persone equilibrate. Utenti come possono essere un trilobita buonanima, oppure quell'altro sveglione che si è cancellato l'altro giorno, ci si farebbero un pippone alla notizia che la legittima ha sgamato.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ti gufa...
> Solo, sorprende la tua sicurezza nel dare ad intendere che certe situazioni possono tranquillamente essere gestite senza rischi, nè patemi.
> La asserita capacità selettiva dell'amante che - a quanto scrivi - deve necessariamente avere certe caratteristiche, per esempio...che è tutto condivisibile ma è tutta teoria perché - a priori - tu non puoi nè potrai mai sapere esattamente con chi hai a che fare...


Si e no. I rischi ci sono ma i patemi li aggravano. E molto spesso i patemi svuotano l'esperienza da quella parte di meravigliosa  irresponsabilitá che rende una notte fuori casa tanto preziosa. 
Sai che palle uscire con uno che passa la serata a guardarsi indetro?


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E magari é per quello che mi manca l'aria...
> Mica é difficile.
> Quando i miei spazi di realizzazione personale sono fuori dalla coppia perché dentro il progettone mi sento in trappola ma il progettone vale allora cornifico. Sennò lascio, che sono masochista?
> Su questo ha ragione Ciriaco


Se il vostro tradimento presuppone l'inesistenza dell'altro, nell'atto del tradirlo... Beh... Siamo lontani mille miglia da come la posso vedere io. La mia reazione sarebbe una e una soltanto: ma credo che a quel punto sarebbe l'unica possibile, a meno di non accettare, in tutto questo, il ruolo di un oggetto scomodo.

E no, non mi starebbe bene partire da una premessa che non giudico attendibile, perché  (almeno ai miei occhi) io esisto. Se mi stai dicendo che non esisto più ai tuoi, bhe..... Con me non hai neanche da discutere.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Io vedo pure tanti supergiovani che passano mesi a fare i galletti su whatsapp e poi quando dobbiamo uscire ti porto in trattoria in mezzo ai campi perché non sanno dove andare.
I rischi quando hai a he fare con uno sprovveduto aumentano esponenzialmente.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Ma dall'essere al centro del mondo al non essere nessuno per colui con il quale hai messo la "firmetta" ce ne passa.
> 
> Ma ce ne passa proprio.
> 
> E se io non fossi nessuno ti saluterei caramente. Con buonissima pace dei tuoi "te", immagino.


In quel contesto NON ci sei

Lo so che uno ci vuole entrare a forza, te lo dice uno che ci è passato, eh..?

E io?

E allora io..?

E io sono stato ingannato

E io sono stato tradito

E io poverino ero a giocare a calcetto

E io ero a lavorare a guadagnare il pane per la famiglia

E io e io e io...

Lo so 

Ma tu in QUEL frangente e in QUEL contesto NON ci sei, nella testa di chi va 2 ore nel letto con un altro

Capisco che non va giù


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il punto interessante è:
> 
> A te, immaginando di subire un tradimento e di scoprirlo, cosa ti *PIACEREBBE* sentirti dire?
> 
> ...


Primo: tutto quello che c'è e che c'è stato.
Senza quest'apertura che mi permette successivamente di valutare criticamente con cognizione di causa le motivazioni si parla di aria fritta.
Perché tu sai cose che io non so e come mi hai ingannato prima potresti farlo anche adesso e non potrei rendermene conto.
Parla, dimmi tutto il possibile così posso capire se sei sincera o continui a prendermi in giro.
Perché se lo stai facendo prima o poi una stronzata la colgo e cade tutto il castello che stai costruendo.
Perché se non si è capito, io te lo voglio demolire quel castello, voglio demolire tutto quello che hai costruito e che io avverto come invalicabile, che mi sta tenendo fuori dalla tua vita, che mi ha escluso, che ora mi mette a confronto con qualcosa che non conosco, che non credevo neppure ci fosse, che non riesco a capire e insieme a tutto questo non comprendo più neppure il senso della mia vita, che tu hai cambiato quando sei cambiata tu, in un modo che io non conosco  perché tu non me lo hai voluto spiegare.
E devi essere brutale perché io ti possa conoscere, non dirmi quello che pensi possa farmi meno male ma ci mantiene ancora distanti. Tu insieme a me devi buttare giù quel castello e pazienza se ci ritroveremo in mezzo alle macerie per un po', pazienza se sarà per sempre, io devo capire quale direzione dovrà prendere la mia vita e tu la tua.
Questo è quello che io pretendo. Non è una semplice domanda.

Skorpio, tu pensi di cavartela solo con 4 parole?


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Chiunque, uomo o donna, sposato/a o meno, si prodighi in una relazione non alla luce del sole, per me è semplicemente uno/a sfigato/a, nell'accezione peggiore del termine.
> 
> Probabilmente capita più o meno a tutti nel corso della vita di ritrovarsi in tale condizione, ma a me appare proprio come una delle peggiori, sentimentalmente parlando, nelle quali si possa incappare: inganno, menzogna, slealtà, furbizia, disonestà e scorrettezza a fronte di qualche scampolo di pseudo felicità e appagamento. Si sceglie codesta strada perchè si è sfigati (in quel momento storico preciso) e non si è capaci, o non se ne ha la possibilità, di volere per se stessi qualcosa di meglio o quantomeno di pulito.
> 
> Essere leali non ha prezzo e non è per chiunque, per tutto il resto c'è il tradimento


Quoto: La nostra banca è differente....


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma sei scemo? Se qui alle doglianze seguissero azioni avremmo chiuso da un pezzo! Qui la gente Viene per scrivere, sfogarsi e tornare alla propria vita in un eterno loop ti presente stile giorno della marmotta. Se uno volesse risolvere i problemi non passerebbe il tempo sul forum.


Vero....la scelta è: On/Off...o no?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se il vostro tradimento presuppone l'inesistenza dell'altro, nell'atto del tradirlo... Beh... Siamo lontani mille miglia da come la posso vedere io. La mia reazione sarebbe una e una soltanto: ma credo che a quel punto sarebbe l'unica possibile, a meno di non accettare, in tutto questo, il ruolo di un oggetto scomodo.
> 
> E no, non mi starebbe bene partire da una premessa che non giudico attendibile, perché  (almeno ai miei occhi) io esisto. Se mi stai dicendo che non esisto più ai tuoi, bhe..... Con me non hai neanche da discutere.


Ma magari uno si cerca gente che la pensa come te? Già sta storia che gli opposti si attraggono è una stronzata quando parli di coppie ufficiali, figurati nel caso di coppie clandestine. un amante tanto più dura Quanto più ti rimette a posto con te stesso. Se cominci a vedere nell'amante le stesse frizioni che ti ritrovi a subire a casa, se non sei coglione ti sganci.
E l'altro non deve entrarci. Ti crei una bolla protettiva intorno a te e alla persona con cui ci sei quando ci sei. E avere quei momenti e quei segreti diventa bello, intimo. 
E pulito.
Solo che se non sei una persona presente a se stessa, te la vivi male e rompi il cazzo a tutti. Meglio seguire la ricettina che campi uguale e non fai danni.


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> In quel contesto NON ci sei
> 
> Lo so che uno ci vuole entrare a forza, te lo dice uno che ci è passato, eh..?
> 
> ...


Io non ci sono in quelle due ore.

Ma ci sono nella tua scelta. E' necessario alla coppia, che io ci sia.

Non ci sono? Non peso niente nella scelta?

Perfetto. Non hai più da dirmi nulla, con questa premessa.

Sono molto basica. :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io non ci sono in quelle due ore.
> 
> Ma ci sono nella tua scelta. E' necessario alla coppia, che io ci sia.
> 
> ...


Ma non esistono situazioni in cui la legittima non pesa nella scelta. O nella non scelta. A volte metaforicamente sono proprio i legittimi che ci scaraventano in braccio ad altra gente...


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Vero....la scelta è: On/Off...o no?


No ma due passi in sta palude falli, se dopo anni che scrvi stai ancora impantanato sugli stessi concetti , fatti aiutare e non dal forumme...


----------



## flower7700 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E magari é per quello che mi manca l'aria...
> Mica é difficile.
> Quando i miei spazi di realizzazione personale sono fuori dalla coppia perché dentro il progettone mi sento in trappola ma il progettone vale allora cornifico. Sennò lascio, che sono *masochista*?
> Su questo ha ragione Ciriaco


Sei comunque un bel po' pieno di te, e pensi solo a te stesso. 
Sai se tutti i maschi la pensano come te, e credo di sì, preferisco stare da sola per sempre. 

L'unica cosa che ormai ho capito è che i maschi da soli non stanno, devono sempre avere la compagna fissa e poi uno stuolo di amanti.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ecco, mi chiedo quanto si sia consapevoli di questa scelta e quanto vinca piuttosto l'entusiasmo di arrivare a un risultato senza pensare in termini di costi di gestione.
> Per fare esempi comprensibili a tutti, come se io sulla spinta emotiva  decidessi di acquistare l'auto che è il sogno della mia vita, ipotizzo... una Ford Mustang, una Camaro o una Porsche, e poi mi ritrovassi, passato l'entusiasmo e acquisita l'abitudine al possesso dell'oggetto, a constatare di dover fare pesanti tagli al bilancio familiare per le spese di gestione del mezzo.
> Secondo me in molti casi la razionalità non è preponderante nelle scelte, e le rende pertanto poco consapevoli.
> Non sto - come di consueto - a valutare se questo sia un comportamento corretto o meno, diciamo che nella maggior parte dei casi e delle persone ci si rende conto a posteriori delle conseguenze delle scelte che si è fatto.
> La capacità di pianificazione e di valutazione dinamica delle scelte non sono da tutti.


Ci si sposa dopo i trent'anni. Se uno non è consapevole delle conseguenze e soprattutto cosa comporta avere figli è un deficiente.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cielo non è COMODO è così..
> 
> E sai cosa è SCOMODO invece?
> 
> Te lo dice uno che ci è passato.. è scomodo prendere atto che non sei al centro del mondo dell'altra persona, per il solo fatto che hai fatto una firmetta in comune, o una promessa d'amore al tramonto in riva al mare 20 anni fa


Ma che centro del mondo!
Si chiede solo il rispetto dovuto anche a un agente immobiliare.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Ma dall'essere al centro del mondo al non essere nessuno per colui con il quale hai messo la "firmetta" ce ne passa.
> 
> Ma ce ne passa proprio.
> 
> E se io non fossi nessuno ti saluterei caramente. Con buonissima pace dei tuoi "te", immagino.


Ecco:up:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Primo: tutto quello che c'è e che c'è stato.
> Senza quest'apertura che mi permette successivamente di valutare criticamente con cognizione di causa le motivazioni si parla di aria fritta.
> Perché tu sai cose che io non so e come mi hai ingannato prima potresti farlo anche adesso e non potrei rendermene conto.
> Parla, dimmi tutto il possibile così posso capire se sei sincera o continui a prendermi in giro.
> ...


Poi quando hai capito magari quella roba lì non la vuoi neanche in fotografia.:mexican:


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io non ci sono in quelle due ore.
> 
> Ma ci sono nella tua scelta. E' necessario alla coppia, che io ci sia.
> 
> ...


Ma va bene.... 

Il punto è desiderare una spiegazione oppure arrivare alla conclusione

E non hai ancora detto cosa ti PIACEREBBE sentire 

Non lo hai detto perché non c'è nulla che PIACEREBBE sentirsi dire...

Te lo può garantire chiunque ci sia passato.. c'è gente che ancora oggi dopo 43 anni gli girano i coglioni :carneval:


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ci si sposa dopo i trent'anni. Se uno non è consapevole delle conseguenze e soprattutto cosa comporta avere figli è un *deficiente*.


La mia vicina di casa dopo il figlio è andata fuori di testa.
Poiché non riusciva a gestire tutto quanto ha abbandonato il gatto.
Il grosso cane caga nel giardino che non viene mai pulito.
Lei vuole vendere la casa che non ce la fa più.
Ed è casalinga e ha un solo figlio e un marito. 
Di esempi di quelli che tu chiami deficienti ne ho a iosa.
Secondo me manca in tante persone la capacità di prevedere la loro _tenuta_ in determinate situazioni in cui non si sono mai trovate volutamente prima.
Proprio lo sposarsi a 30 anni indica una volontà di pianificare, legandolo all'età e non alla volontà, un progetto tutto sommato inevitabile.
Prima si studia, si trova lavoro, nel frattempo si cambiano partner, si esce con gli amici, si fanno vacanze, happy hour, cene, palestre, si vive insomma tutto quello che si sente adatto per sé.
Poi ci si sposa e ci si trova ad aver a che fare con un noi che implica ancora più compromessi di quanti se ne avevano in precedenza con i genitori (in genere oggi più permissivi dei coniugi) poi il peso di quel noi aumenta quando arrivano i figli e ci si trova con un "io" che per la prima volta nella vita è diventato marginale.
Ecco, se hai vissuto 30 o 35 anni della tua vita pensando solo in funzione di te stesso/a, quando devi abituarti a pensare anche ad altri non ce la fai. Non reggi.
E allora via il gatto, chisenefrega del cane e se si potesse tornare indietro magari anche no al bambino.
Ma quelli ce li hai, E hai pure il marito.
Quindi o vai fuori di testa, o ti inventi degli spazi dove il tuo "io" possa ritrovare la dimensione a cui eri abituata prima.
Di solito, il tradimento.

(io invece da solo ci son stato prima, e non mi era piaciuto...)


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi quando hai capito magari quella roba lì non la vuoi neanche in fotografia.:mexican:


Magari sì, magari no.
Ma almeno sai chi hai accanto.


----------



## JON (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La mia vicina di casa dopo il figlio è andata fuori di testa.
> Poiché non riusciva a gestire tutto quanto ha abbandonato il gatto.
> Il grosso cane caga nel giardino che non viene mai pulito.
> Lei vuole vendere la casa che non ce la fa più.
> ...


Mi sembri quasi me quando parto con le mie paternali.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La mia vicina di casa dopo il figlio è andata fuori di testa.
> Poiché non riusciva a gestire tutto quanto ha abbandonato il gatto.
> Il grosso cane caga nel giardino che non viene mai pulito.
> Lei vuole vendere la casa che non ce la fa più.
> ...


La tua vicina è una squilibrata, chi se ne frega possiamo anche mettercelo eh. 
E chi dopo matrimonio e figli vuole fare la vita egotica di prima è un deficiente.
Ma in quale altro ambito si trovano ste giustificazioni da arrampicatori sugli specchi?
Anche andando a lavorare rinunci a stare sul divano e a giocare a calcetto, ma se vuoi continuare a farlo invece di andare al lavoro i calci li prendi nel culo tu (ipotetico).
È da deficienti non capire queste semplici cose è da imbecilli pretendere che gli altri siano così cretini da prendere per buono che è indispensabile esprimere il proprio bisogno di fare sesso con chi capita o farsi pisciare in testa. 
Ma vai (tu ipotetico) a farti curare!


----------



## flower7700 (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> La mia vicina di casa dopo il figlio è andata fuori di testa.
> Poiché non riusciva a gestire tutto quanto ha abbandonato il gatto.
> Il grosso cane caga nel giardino che non viene mai pulito.
> Lei vuole vendere la casa che non ce la fa più.
> ...


Hai ragione, vedi i grassetti. 

Quello che nessuno può sapere è come ci si sente dopo che si ha ottenuto ciò che si voleva: casa, marito e figli.
Non bisogna essere deficienti per non reggere un ritmo di vita così diverso da quello al quale si era abituati, parlerei di ignoranza (da ignorare=non sapere), non di deficienza. 
Nel mio piccolo ho sentito molte donne pentirsi di aver scelto la vita famigliare e se potesse tornare indietro di corsa! Ma proprio per ignoranza di ciò che vuol dire davvero "famiglia". Dilaga l'opportunismo e l'individualismo sfrenato, tutto è permesso, non c'è più nessuna sicurezza per nessuno, bisogna diventare d'acciaio e provvedere a sè stessi. Non tutti ce la fanno.


----------



## iosolo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questo credo.. è l'aspetto difficile da spiegare, così come da comprendere.
> 
> specialmente ritornando al discorso della "vacanza" dal sè messo in gioco nella coppia.
> 
> ...


Non credo al non resistere sia per il tradito sia per il traditore. 
Saper "non resistere" è in realtà una scelta bella e buona. 

Nella vita si fanno alcune scelte responsabili o meno. Responsabili con il nostro essere e che con la realtà che ci circonda. 

Faccio un esempio sciocco anche se non completamente calzante. A livello lavorativo ci sono sempre alti e bassi che ognuno di noi affronta, non tutto può essere splendente ovvio. 
Possiamo scegliere se continuare quel lavoro o se non continuare. Nel momento in cui scelgo di rimanere però anche se insoddisfatto non decido di vendere segreti commerciali al concorrente della mia impresa. 
Così che non svolgerei durante il mio orario di lavoro, il lavoro di un altra impresa, tralasciando quello dell'impresa a cui ho offerto la mia professionalità e la mia fedeltà. 
Anche se magari io avrei molto da guadagnare. E' eticamente scorretto. Da qualsiasi lato la si guardi. 

Poi uno decide di essere un libero professionista e nell'etica morale della sua professione offre i suoi servizi al miglior offerente. 

Firmetta è il nome che gli dai tu, è il valore che dai tu alla tua parola, al tuo impegno e alle tue responsabilità. 

Io amo l'onore e le responsabilità che mi prendo ogni giorno a lavoro, a casa, con i miei figli. 
Mi distinguono e dicono cosa sono io, parlano di me. 
Così il "non saper resistere" o il voler di più di quanto in realtà si è disposti ad offrire. 

E' una scelta. Scegliere quello che siamo. 
La mia parola conta, la mia firma, la mia promessa e non si tratta di saper resistere ma delle scelte che quotidianamente decidiamo di fare. 

Io so che oggi come oggi qualsiasi scelta che io faccio, la faccio in funzione non solo del mio benessere ma anche quello delle persone con cui ho un rapporto di responsabilità e di condivisione. 

Fa male che un marito/moglie provi un attrazione importante per un altra è indubbio, ma inseriamola in una inevitabile possibilità, come un qualsiasi individuo sia attratto da una ingente somma di denaro, ma che "non sappia resistere" a quella offerta nonostante tutto è qualcosa di completamente diverso. 
Il nonostante tutto a volte mette in scena, famiglia, serenità dei propri figli e la sofferenza del proprio compagno. 
E' un nonostante tutto molto pieno di significati.


----------



## flower7700 (13 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sto cercando pero' anche di capire cosa provino le amanti e quali siano le bugie che devono subire loro (perché chi mente, mente a tutti).


Occhitristi: in questo momento vorrei solo dirti che se potessi cancellare tutto lo farei subito. 

Le amanti non sono considerate persone, ma oggetti da usare a proprio piacimento, e poi buttate con la scusa che "tanto già lo sapevi che ero sposato"... peccato che i discorsi iniziali erano sicuramente d'altra portata per agganciare. Nessuno sposato aggancia una donna fuori dicendo che "ama la moglie e tutto va bene, e vuole solo divertirsi", ti pare?
E tornare all'ovile appena scoperto, senza nessuna pietà per la povera amante che si è sicuramente messa a disposizione per chissà quanti mesi/anni lo trovi indice di "amore per la moglie"? No ! Opportunismo e egoismo. 
In questo momento sono arrabbiata per come mi sono fatta trattare, è stata colpa mia che non ho saputo dire di no.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua vicina è una squilibrata, chi se ne frega possiamo anche mettercelo eh.
> *E chi dopo matrimonio e figli vuole fare la vita egotica di prima è un deficiente.
> *Ma in quale altro ambito si trovano ste giustificazioni da arrampicatori sugli specchi?
> Anche andando a lavorare rinunci a stare sul divano e a giocare a calcetto, ma se vuoi continuare a farlo invece di andare al lavoro i calci li prendi nel culo tu (ipotetico).
> ...


Chi tradisce quindi lo è?


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, vedi i grassetti.
> 
> Quello che nessuno può sapere è come ci si sente dopo che si ha ottenuto ciò che si voleva: casa, marito e figli.
> Non bisogna essere deficienti per non reggere un ritmo di vita così diverso da quello al quale si era abituati, parlerei di *ignoranza* (da ignorare=non sapere), non di deficienza.
> Nel mio piccolo ho sentito molte donne pentirsi di aver scelto la vita famigliare e se potesse tornare indietro di corsa! *Ma proprio per ignoranza di ciò che vuol dire davvero "famiglia"*. Dilaga l'opportunismo e l'individualismo sfrenato, tutto è permesso, non c'è più nessuna sicurezza per nessuno, bisogna diventare d'acciaio e provvedere a sè stessi. Non tutti ce la fanno.


E certo.
Se per 30 anni è più sei stato figlio, al centro del mondo, dopo diventa difficile mettersi da parte...


----------



## mistral (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> bla bla bla. prenditela pure con me, ma se non scrivi le cose che ti hanno portato alla stuazione con cui ci ammorbi 24/7 non sono cazzi miei. Farti capire è un tuo interesse, qui. Hai scritto una maxicagata pragonando un evento devastante come lo stupro alle rotture di coglioni, pur pesanti che possono derivare da un matrimonio. Cazzi tuoi se sei troppo idiota o in trappola nelle tue gabbie concettuali. A me di spiegare cosa si prova a volare a una talpa fotte cazzi. Resta nel tuo buco a sbraitare, che tanto il tuo silenzio e la solitudine restano tali nonostante i tuoi patetici tentativi di riempirli di contenuti. Perchè i contenuti non li hai. Sei bloccata alle corna e resti al chiodo. indipercui, scusami, ma ho na vita da vivere. _*Tu, mobili antichi da restaurare (ma guarda caso)..*_.
> t
> Ma io non cerco giustificazioni per la mia menzogna. Santoddio. Io sono quello che scopa fuori casa perché mi piace. Perché mi fa star bene, come mi piace tornare a casa e fare il bis con la legittima dopo un paio d'ore con l'illegittima. Mi piace sentire che ho le porte aperte anche se ho 40 anni e una famiglia sulle spalle. Mi piace sentire che è tutto come dovrebbe essere. Mi piace sentirmi me.
> E non temo il giudizio. Le conseguenze? Magari si. Ma il giudizio no.
> ...


Macchè,ho restaurato un comò di famiglia 20 anni fa.Faccio ben altro nella vita,faccio millemila cose per fortuna non sono in fissa che per stare bene devo scoparmi chiunque respiri.Quello in fissa per quello e che valuta la sua autostima in base a quante gliela danno,che si sente se stesso solo se riesce ad intrufolarsi nella figa di qualcuna e della legittima  sei tu.A me fa molto schifo e scommetto che se lo dicessi a mio marito,il fedifrago ricordi,che mi piacerebbe scopare un po' qui è un po' li,tutta la sua apertura mentale mi sa che sparirebbe. .
Se dovessi basare la mia autostima sui cazzi a disposizione ,ce l'avrei alle stelle ma accaparrare il cazzo dell'avvocato,quello del commercialista,quello del medico di fama ,non mi sposta di una virgola.Forse perché me li hanno offerti e di merce simile  so che  ce n'è a tonnellate,non bisogna essere Dio, basta un'erezione e aprire le gambe,sai che esclusiva.É dai tempi di Adamo ed Eva che funziona così .Alcuni sono rimasti lì ,altri riescono  valutare e sentirsi appagati anche con altro.C'est La vie.Tu non vivi come ti piace.Tu sei un gay aspirante travestito che non ha il coraggio di fare outing e che appena mammá esce di casa,si precipita davanti all'armadio e si mette auto reggenti,tacchi a spillo e reggiseno imbottito e si fa un giretto tra le camere.Vorrebbe farsi i giri per strada perché la sua natura è quella ma gli tocca uscire in giacca e cravatta.Ecco,se tu fossi Vladimir Luxuria ,ti darei atto che vivi come ti piace invece sei semplicemente anche tu incastrato tra l'essere e l'apparire.Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.
Ricordati solo che tutta la tua teoria da maschio alfa,da Romeo Er mejo del Colosseo ,la puoi sbandierare solo perché lavori nei cunicoli e ti fai bello con ciò che la gente vede esternamente di te.Per quanto mi riguarda mio marito tempo zero l'ho notato .Non so tua moglie con quali occhi ti guarda per riconoscere te in un perfetto estraneo di cui non conosce nulla.Bye


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

JON ha detto:


> Mi sembri quasi me quando parto con le mie paternali.


Ne ho visti di danni...


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> *Non credo al non resistere sia per il tradito sia per il traditore.
> Saper "non resistere" è in realtà una scelta bella e buona*.
> 
> *Nella vita si fanno alcune scelte responsabili o meno. Responsabili con il nostro essere e che con la realtà che ci circonda.
> ...


Bravo.
Fare scelte responsabili è segno di maturità.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Hai ragione, vedi i grassetti.
> 
> Quello che nessuno può sapere è come ci si sente dopo che si ha ottenuto ciò che si voleva: casa, marito e figli.
> Non bisogna essere deficienti per non reggere un ritmo di vita così diverso da quello al quale si era abituati, parlerei di ignoranza (da ignorare=non sapere), non di deficienza.
> Nel mio piccolo ho sentito molte donne pentirsi di aver scelto la vita famigliare e se potesse tornare indietro di corsa! Ma proprio per ignoranza di ciò che vuol dire davvero "famiglia". Dilaga l'opportunismo e l'individualismo sfrenato, tutto è permesso, non c'è più nessuna sicurezza per nessuno, bisogna diventare d'acciaio e provvedere a sè stessi. Non tutti ce la fanno.


No sono proprio deficienti, uomini o donne che siano, se pensavano che un figlio fosse un peluche.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Sei comunque un bel po' pieno di te, e pensi solo a te stesso.
> Sai se tutti i maschi la pensano come te, e credo di sì, preferisco stare da sola per sempre.
> 
> L'unica cosa che ormai ho capito è che i maschi da soli non stanno, devono sempre avere la compagna fissa e poi uno stuolo di amanti.


Secondo me se la smetti di leggere Moccia fai un gran bene a te stessa. Sta cosa del Maschi contro femmine fa veramente ridere i polli. La solitudine è la stessa e le frustrazioni sono le stesse, le aspettative sono le stesse. Semplicemente le femmine cresciute imprese di cultura cattolica vengono educati al valore del sacrificio fine a se stesso e non al valore del sacrificio finalizzato ad un obiettivo.
Siete voi che vi incapsulate in ruoli da colf e poi vi incazzate quando vi trattano da colf. Se ti senti una donna oggetto te la devi prendere con mammá


mistral ha detto:


> Macchè,ho restaurato un comò di famiglia 20 anni fa.Faccio ben altro nella vita,faccio millemila cose per fortuna non sono in fissa che per stare bene devo scoparmi chiunque respiri.Quello in fissa per quello e che valuta la sua autostima in base a quante gliela danno,che si sente se stesso solo se riesce ad intrufolarsi nella figa di qualcuna e della legittima  sei tu.A me fa molto schifo e scommetto che se lo dicessi a mio marito,il fedifrago ricordi,che mi piacerebbe scopare un po' qui è un po' li,tutta la sua apertura mentale mi sa che sparirebbe. .
> Se dovessi basare la mia autostima sui cazzi a disposizione ,ce l'avrei alle stelle ma accaparrare il cazzo dell'avvocato,quello del commercialista,quello del medico di fama ,non mi sposta di una virgola.Forse perché me li hanno offerti e di merce simile  so che  ce n'è a tonnellate,non bisogna essere Dio, basta un'erezione e aprire le gambe,sai che esclusiva.É dai tempi di Adamo ed Eva che funziona così .Alcuni sono rimasti lì ,altri riescono  valutare e sentirsi appagati anche con altro.C'est La vie.
> Ricordati solo che tutta la tua teoria da maschio alfa,da Romeo Er mejo del Colosseo ,la puoi sbandierare solo perché lavori nei cunicoli e ti fai bello con ciò che la gente vede esternamente di te.Per quanto mi riguarda mio marito tempo zero l'ho notato .Non so tua moglie con quali occhi ti guarda per riconoscere te in un perfetto estraneo di cui non conosce nulla.Bye


Sempre di me parli, ma quella al palo sei te. Ricordati che quando io parlo di te non mi baso su quella che tu penso che sia, ma su come tu descrivi te e tuo marito. Sei una in 4 anni non l'ha fatta un centimetro. Molto, troppo facile attaccare etichette agli altri decidendo che sono cazzari Indipendentemente da ciò che scrivono. Ma tanto l'occhio di bue dal collo non te lo levi Mo ti tocca, ci potevi pensare prima di spaccare i coglioni a tutti a ogni piè sospinto con la storia dell'amante di tuo marito che sarà tanto coglione, ma fondamentalmente tutte le mani di carte Le ha vinte lui. e ti stai talmente arrampicando sugli specchi che sei riuscita ad infilare nello stesso post le rotture di cazzo da matrimonio ed una violenza carnale. Dai ciccia, prendi la rincorsa e vaffanculo, che é ora.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non credo al non resistere sia per il tradito sia per il traditore.
> Saper "non resistere" è in realtà una scelta bella e buona.
> 
> Nella vita si fanno alcune scelte responsabili o meno. Responsabili con il nostro essere e che con la realtà che ci circonda.
> ...


Verde virtuale.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Chi tradisce quindi lo è?


Molto spesso, quasi sempre.
Lo è certamente se adduce motivazioni come quella che non si aspettava che matrimonio e famiglia comportassero un cambiamento di modo di vivere.


----------



## mistral (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Secondo me se la smetti di leggere Moccia fai un gran bene a te stessa. Sta cosa del Maschi contro femmine fa veramente ridere i polli. La solitudine è la stessa e le frustrazioni sono le stesse, le aspettative sono le stesse. Semplicemente le femmine cresciute imprese di cultura cattolica vengono educati al valore del sacrificio fine a se stesso e non al valore del sacrificio finalizzato ad un obiettivo.
> Siete voi che vi incapsulate in ruoli da colf e poi vi incazzate quando vi trattano da colf. Se ti senti una donna oggetto te la devi prendere con mammá
> 
> 
> Sempre di me parli, ma quella al palo sei te. Ricordati che quando io parlo di te non mi baso su quella che tu penso che sia, ma su come tu descrivi te e tuo marito. Sei una in 4 anni non l'ha fatta un centimetro. Molto, troppo facile attaccare etichette agli altri decidendo che sono cazzari Indipendentemente da ciò che scrivono. Ma tanto l'occhio di bue dal collo non te lo levi Mo ti tocca, ci potevi pensare prima di spaccare i coglioni a tutti a ogni piè sospinto con la storia dell'amante di tuo marito che sarà tanto coglione, ma fondamentalmente tutte le mani di carte Le ha vinte lui. e ti stai talmente arrampicando sugli specchi che sei riuscita ad infilare nello stesso post le rotture di cazzo da matrimonio ed una violenza carnale. Dai ciccia, prendi la rincorsa e vaffanculo, che é ora.


Tu non vivi come ti piace.Tu sei un gay aspirante travestito che non ha il coraggio di fare outing e che appena mammá esce di casa,si precipita davanti all'armadio e si mette auto reggenti,tacchi a spillo e reggiseno imbottito e si fa un giretto tra le camere con le tapparelle abbassate.Vorrebbe farsi vedere  per strada quant'è bello  perché la sua natura è quella ma gli tocca uscire in giacca e cravatta.Ecco,se tu fossi Vladimir Luxuria ,ti darei atto che vivi come ti piace invece sei semplicemente anche tu incastrato tra l'essere e l'apparire.Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.
Per consolare un po' mio marito.Mi fai un riassunto delle sue carte vincenti che ha in mano che così lo tirò un po' su:singleeye:


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No sono proprio deficienti, uomini o donne che siano, se pensavano che un figlio fosse un peluche.


Io userei il termine "Immaturi", perché dà l'idea di persone che devono ancora crescere e in molti casi possono anche farcela, magari sbagliando, facendo scelte irresponsabili per poi arrivare a comprendere gli errori commessi.
Deficiente è qualcuno che non ha speranza di miglioramento. Ce ne sono ma non li prendo in considerazione... meglio evitarli.
E ragionerei sul fatto che vi siano persone non più giovani ancora ferme allo stadio adolescenziale in misura oggi superiore rispetto solo a qualche generazione fa.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Macchè,ho restaurato un comò di famiglia 20 anni fa.Faccio ben altro nella vita,faccio millemila cose per fortuna non sono in fissa che per stare bene devo scoparmi chiunque respiri.Quello in fissa per quello e che valuta la sua autostima in base a quante gliela danno,che si sente se stesso solo se riesce ad intrufolarsi nella figa di qualcuna e della legittima  sei tu.A me fa molto schifo e scommetto che se lo dicessi a mio marito,il fedifrago ricordi,che mi piacerebbe scopare un po' qui è un po' li,tutta la sua apertura mentale mi sa che sparirebbe. .
> Se dovessi basare la mia autostima sui cazzi a disposizione ,ce l'avrei alle stelle ma accaparrare il *cazzo dell'avvocato,quello del commercialista,quello del medico di fama ,*non mi sposta di una virgola.Forse perché me li hanno offerti e di merce simile  so che  ce n'è a tonnellate,non bisogna essere Dio, basta un'erezione e aprire le gambe,sai che esclusiva.É dai tempi di Adamo ed Eva che funziona così .Alcuni sono rimasti lì ,altri riescono  valutare e sentirsi appagati anche con altro.C'est La vie.Tu non vivi come ti piace.Tu sei un gay aspirante travestito che non ha il coraggio di fare outing e che appena mammá esce di casa,si precipita davanti all'armadio e si mette auto reggenti,tacchi a spillo e reggiseno imbottito e si fa un giretto tra le camere.Vorrebbe farsi i giri per strada perché la sua natura è quella ma gli tocca uscire in giacca e cravatta.Ecco,se tu fossi Vladimir Luxuria ,ti darei atto che vivi come ti piace invece sei semplicemente anche tu incastrato tra l'essere e l'apparire.Niente di nuovo sotto il sole.
> Ricordati solo che tutta la tua teoria da maschio alfa,da Romeo Er mejo del Colosseo ,la puoi sbandierare solo perché lavori nei cunicoli e ti fai bello con ciò che la gente vede esternamente di te.Per quanto mi riguarda mio marito tempo zero l'ho notato .Non so tua moglie con quali occhi ti guarda per riconoscere te in un perfetto estraneo di cui non conosce nulla.Bye


Madonna santa che popolana. Il grassetto me l'ero perso. Ciaone proprio


----------



## mistral (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madonna santa che popolana. Il grassetto me l'ero perso. Ciaone proprio


Non frequentando bassifondi solo avvocatucci et similia mi becco.
ah no,ora che ci penso vado anche all'ikea.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ar paese mio se dice chi disprezza compra.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si e no. I rischi ci sono ma i patemi li aggravano. E molto spesso i patemi svuotano l'esperienza da quella parte di meravigliosa  irresponsabilitá che rende una notte fuori casa tanto preziosa.
> Sai che palle uscire con uno che passa la serata a guardarsi indetro?


Poco ma sicuro.
Quella 'vita' l'ho fatta (e se sei in compagnia di una 'impegnata' la fa anche lei) e alla lunga considero tutta la parte di 'copertura' una gran rottura di coglioni (ergo : il gioco deve valere la candela).
Quello che tu non metti in conto (almeno, da quello che scrivi) è quella variabile da te indipendente che è costituita dall'amante.
E proprio perchè le preferisci 'impegnate' (dico bene ?) può accadere - non dico che accade, ma solo un fesso può escluderlo a priori - che la signora lasci una traccia. 
Che il marito sia un tipo sospettoso e gelosetto. 
E che magari ci mette cinque minuti a sgamarla. 
Che magari la tipa è sveglia oh, però un giorno sfiga vuole che.
In quei casi la tua fredda ricognizione sul soggetto apparentemente adatto ad accompagnarti, quella che ti dà, all'apparenza, alte garanzie per tot motivi se ne va a farsi fottere, e a quel punto :
a) se ti va di culo, la tua storia clandestina finisce senza alcuna ripercussione su di te e la tua famiglia ;
b) se ti va come spesso accade, il minimo è che tua moglie lo viene a sapere ;
c) se ti va male, al punto b) puoi associare un marito/compagno geloso, vendicativo e manesco (ce n'è in giro eh) e vedi tu come va a finire....


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Finché je va bene canta


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No ma due passi in sta palude falli, se dopo anni che scrvi stai ancora impantanato sugli stessi concetti , fatti aiutare e non dal forumme...


Rendi Pan per focaccia?
Pure io t'avevo consigliato un consulto.....


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non credo al non resistere sia per il tradito sia per il traditore.
> Saper "non resistere" è in realtà una scelta bella e buona.
> 
> Nella vita si fanno alcune scelte responsabili o meno. Responsabili con il nostro essere e che con la realtà che ci circonda.
> ...


Ciao iOS .. io sono interessato molto a questo discorso del resistere/non resistere ...

E ne sono molto più interessato da tradito, diciamo..

E.. da tradito a tradita, vorrei chiederti con interesse:

Te, alla sera sul divano seduta accanto a uno/a che sta lì seduto/a con te mentre sta "resistendo" al desiderio di uscire (inventandosi evidentemente una balla) per vedersi con un'altra... Te ne faresti cosa?

Apprezzeresti la bella resistenza che mette in azione?

Te lo chiedo, perché è una domanda che, al tempo, mi son posto anche io


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Te, alla sera sul divano seduta accanto a uno/a che sta lì seduto/a con te mentre sta "resistendo" al desiderio di uscire (inventandosi evidentemente una balla) per vedersi con un'altra... Te ne faresti cosa?


Spesso accade che quella 'resistenza' non sia altro che repressione.
E quella repressione non può che avere ricadute funeste sul rapporto ufficiale.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Spesso accade che quella 'resistenza' non sia altro che repressione.
> E quella repressione non può che avere ricadute funeste sul rapporto ufficiale.


Concordo.
E a me di avere accanto una che si arregge tutta x resistere, mi importa davvero poco

Anche se ho capito che c'è chi gli farebbe gli applausi, giusto avere sensibilità diverse, ci mancherebbe altro


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma va bene.... Il punto è desiderare una spiegazione oppure arrivare alla conclusioneE non hai ancora detto cosa ti PIACEREBBE sentire Non lo hai detto perché non c'è nulla che PIACEREBBE sentirsi dire...Te lo può garantire chiunque ci sia passato.. c'è gente che ancora oggi dopo 43 anni gli girano i coglioni :carneval:


Quel PIACEREBBE stona, mica che no. Non è questione di piacere, comunque. E' questione di non essere perculati ulteriormente se il mio peso, sulla bilancia della tua scelta, e' pari a zero. A quel punto non perdo tempo.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Concordo.
> E a me di avere accanto una che si arregge tutta x resistere, mi importa davvero poco
> 
> Anche se ho capito che c'è chi gli farebbe gli applausi, giusto avere sensibilità diverse, ci mancherebbe altro


Il problema non è quello.
Il problema è - a mio avviso - che una che reprime la sua voglia di stare con l'altro come minimo ti respinge.
Prova fastidio nello stare accanto a te.
Questo se va bene.
Ma se ha parecchio da reprimere (e cioè se la voglia di stare con l'altro è forte) non puoi escludere che quel fastidio divenga facilmente tedio, disgusto, antipatia nei tuoi confronti.
Perchè ?
Perchè in quel momento tu rappresenti un 'ostacolo'. E basta.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Ma nessuno ti gufa...
> Solo, sorprende la tua sicurezza nel dare ad intendere che certe situazioni possono tranquillamente essere gestite senza rischi, nè patemi.
> La asserita capacità selettiva dell'amante che - a quanto scrivi - deve necessariamente avere certe caratteristiche, per esempio...che è tutto condivisibile ma è tutta teoria perché - a priori - tu non puoi nè potrai mai sapere esattamente con chi hai a che fare...


Ma se le situazioni sono chiare, io chiavo tu chiavi e sappiamo che lo facciamo perché stiamo bene, alla terza chiavata si prospetta una cosa diversa arrivederci e grazie. Non mi sono mai trovato a dover dire arrivederci e grazie perché i patti sono sempre stati rispettati.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

doppio


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Verde virtuale.


Posso anche aggiungere che @_iosolo_ con questo post ha fornito alcune risposte compiute anche ad alcune questioni aperte sui fondamenti dell'etica nell'individuo discussi nell'altro thread.


----------



## ilnikko (13 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il problema non è quello.
> Il problema è - a mio avviso - che una che reprime la sua voglia di stare con l'altro come minimo ti respinge.
> Prova fastidio nello stare accanto a te.
> Questo se va bene.
> ...


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non esistono situazioni in cui la legittima non pesa nella scelta. O nella non scelta. A volte metaforicamente sono proprio i legittimi che ci scaraventano in braccio ad altra gente...


Ecco: paradossalmente uno che si scaricasse la colpa in questa maniera almeno due parole in replica le meriterebbe. Prima di avere la stessa sorte di chi mi ha messo sull'altro piatto, pesandomi zero.

Che tra chi mi pesa zero tra i "contro" al tradimento, e chi mi pesa una tonnellata sul piatto dei pro, due parole al secondo le direi comunque.

Poi prenderei atto del fatto che.... Ehm.... Non lo merito, troverà più leggerezza altrove 

Gli estremi mi sa che non sono d'aiuto da nessuna parte, non con me almeno.

E una cosa che ho capito bene, e' che ognuno fa l'egoista con quello che ha. Non è il tradimento a non piacere. O meglio, non solo. Magari a quello potrei passare oltre. All'essere nessuno, o al contrario a essere il macigno che "butta" l'altro tra le braccia dell'amante, a mo di catapulta, non ci tengo proprio. No grazie.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E una cosa che ho capito bene, e' che ognuno fa l'egoista con quello che ha. Non è il tradimento a non piacere. O meglio, non solo. Magari a quello potrei passare oltre.* All'essere nessuno, o al contrario a essere il macigno che "butta" l'altro tra le braccia dell'amante, a mo di catapulta, non ci tengo proprio. No grazie*.


Sì.:up:


----------



## Foglia (13 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non credo al non resistere sia per il tradito sia per il traditore.
> Saper "non resistere" è in realtà una scelta bella e buona.
> 
> Nella vita si fanno alcune scelte responsabili o meno. Responsabili con il nostro essere e che con la realtà che ci circonda.
> ...



Devo darla un po' in giro prima di poterla ridare a te  

Verde anche da parte mia.

Alcuni secondo me stanno facendo confusione tra le premesse base per cui si sceglie un compagno ufficiale, e le giustificazioni  (che in se' possono essere umanamente comprensibili) al tradimento.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Nessuno butta nessuno.
Tutti noi ragioniamo poi ognuno fa quello che gli pare.
Ma basta dare la colpa al tradito/a.


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non esistono situazioni in cui la legittima non pesa nella scelta. O nella non scelta. A volte metaforicamente s*ono proprio i legittimi che ci scaraventano in braccio ad altra gente*...


Io penso che tu stia parlando molto di te e delle tua scelte in questo post.
Non ci vedo una regola, ma la tua esperienza.
Mi sbaglio?


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se le situazioni sono chiare, io chiavo tu chiavi e sappiamo che lo facciamo perché stiamo bene, alla terza chiavata si prospetta una cosa diversa arrivederci e grazie. Non mi sono mai trovato a dover dire arrivederci e grazie perché i patti sono sempre stati rispettati.


Parlavo d'altro, e cioè :
- dell'impossibilità di sapere a priori come reagirà e come si comporterà l'altra persona. Puoi certamente stabilire e pattuire quello che ti pare ma c'è sempre e comunque qualcosa che sfuggirà al tuo controllo ;
- la scelta dell'amante prescinde - nel discorso di [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] - dalla personalità del legittimo avente diritto. 
Tu non sai com'è, come ragiona, come si muove, come agisce. Puoi averne ragionevole contezza (perchè te lo racconta lei) ma non lo sai davvero....


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io penso che tu stia parlando molto di te e delle tua scelte in questo post.
> Non ci vedo una regola, ma la tua esperienza.
> Mi sbaglio?


Io non riesco a capire perchè ha BISOGNO di sottolineare certi aspetti - come ad esempio la circostanza da te quotata in neretto - quando potrebbe tranquillamente continuare a scopacchiare in giro senza offrire tutte queste giustificazioni...


----------



## ivanl (13 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Nessuno butta nessuno.
> Tutti noi ragioniamo poi ognuno fa quello che gli pare.
> Ma basta dare la colpa al tradito/a.


Non credo sia questione di colpa...per restare nella metafora della bilancia, magari il traditore si e' reso conto di "pesare" zero, a sua volta, sulla bilancia del tradito ed e' questo che da' lo slancio ed il tradito diventa il "macigno" che fa partire la catapulta... [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION], inutile che tu mi chieda se parlo della mia esperienza, ti avviso


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Tu non vivi come ti piace.Tu sei un gay aspirante travestito che non ha il coraggio di fare outing e che appena mammá esce di casa,si precipita davanti all'armadio e si mette auto reggenti,tacchi a spillo e reggiseno imbottito e si fa un giretto tra le camere con le tapparelle abbassate.Vorrebbe farsi vedere  per strada quant'è bello  perché la sua natura è quella ma gli tocca uscire in giacca e cravatta.Ecco,se tu fossi Vladimir Luxuria ,ti darei atto che vivi come ti piace invece *sei semplicemente anche tu incastrato tra l'essere e l'apparire.Niente di nuovo sotto il sole*.
> Per consolare un po' mio marito.Mi fai un riassunto delle sue carte vincenti che ha in mano che così lo tirò un po' su:singleeye:


Co ste categorie logiche da manuale di auto-aiuto dell'autogrill, secondo me troppa strada non ne fai. Molto carino il paragone col gay aspirante travestito, ma non attacca.
La carta vincente di tuo marito sei tu.
Tanto piú che sbraitare su un forum non fai, quindi...


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Poco ma sicuro.
> Quella 'vita' l'ho fatta (e se sei in compagnia di una 'impegnata' la fa anche lei) e alla lunga considero tutta la parte di 'copertura' una gran rottura di coglioni (ergo : il gioco deve valere la candela).
> Quello che tu non metti in conto (almeno, da quello che scrivi) è quella variabile da te indipendente che è costituita dall'amante.
> E proprio perchè le preferisci 'impegnate' (dico bene ?) può accadere - non dico che accade, ma solo un fesso può escluderlo a priori - che la signora lasci una traccia.
> ...


Bello vivere in grandi città, vero?
Basta cambiare giro e non ti incroci manco volendo


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma se le situazioni sono chiare, io chiavo tu chiavi e sappiamo che lo facciamo perché stiamo bene, alla terza chiavata si prospetta una cosa diversa arrivederci e grazie. Non mi sono mai trovato a dover dire arrivederci e grazie perché i patti sono sempre stati rispettati.


Amen.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Rendi Pan per focaccia?
> Pure io t'avevo consigliato un consulto.....


Oddio, quando?


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non frequentando bassifondi solo avvocatucci et similia mi becco.
> ah no,ora che ci penso vado anche all'ikea.


Secondo me sei di paese. Ma proprio tanto. Comunque continuo a dirti inutile che te la prendi con me per non guardare il collo tuo


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ecco: paradossalmente uno che si scaricasse la colpa in questa maniera almeno due parole in replica le meriterebbe. Prima di avere la stessa sorte di chi mi ha messo sull'altro piatto, pesandomi zero.
> 
> Che tra chi mi pesa zero tra i "contro" al tradimento, e chi mi pesa una tonnellata sul piatto dei pro, due parole al secondo le direi comunque.
> 
> ...


Tesoro mio, Però quella è proprio la tua percezione figa di un tuo vissuto particolare con una persona particolare. Stai facendo il solito errore che ormai potremmo battezzare "il paradigma del cornuto": si prende il caso concreto e virgola invece di ricercare la fattispecie generale ed astratta si pretende di fare assurgere delle sensibilità individuali a regola generale. Ora non voglio dire che i singoli casi non facciano base per un'indagine statistica, però continua a dire che qui Alla fine non si cerca mai una sintesi tra le varie posizioni. Tanto non ci sono 2 gradi ti ho due traditori che vedo una cosa in modo diverso, perché hanno avuto a che fare Intanto con situazioni socio-economiche, geografiche, e anche patrimoniali ben diverse perché ti voglio tanto bene ma mettere le corna a Gela oppure a Milano non è la stessa cosa manco in termini esclusivamente di dimensione interiore. Avere o mettere le corna quando hai una tua disponibilità ed autonomia patrimoniale vera oppure quando una separazione ti lascerebbe con una scarpa e una ciabatta non è la stessa cosa. E soprattutto avere o mettere le corna quando hai figli o quando non li hai sono due bestie completamente diverse. 
 Poi è chiaro che essere il macigno dia una soddisfazione psicologica ben diversa.


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2017)

ivanl ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di colpa...per restare nella metafora della bilancia, magari il traditore si e' reso conto di "pesare" zero, a sua volta, sulla bilancia del tradito ed e' questo che da' lo slancio ed il tradito diventa il "macigno" che fa partire la catapulta... [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION], inutile che tu mi chieda se parlo della mia esperienza, ti avviso


È sempre un impressione del traditore quella di pesare 0? O al traditore non interessa capire perché questo distacco.
Perché se a carte scoperte uno dei due non ha interesse nell' altro per me non è tradimento.
Ma se invece si molla il/la partner con i suoi problemi e si  parte per la vacanza con l'amante quello per me è tradimento.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quel PIACEREBBE stona, mica che no. Non è questione di piacere, comunque. E' questione di non essere perculati ulteriormente se il mio peso, sulla bilancia della tua scelta, e' pari a zero. A quel punto non perdo tempo.


Ma che scelta, ma che peso...

Ti vuoi tirare dentro a tutti i costi, e invece NON ci sei

Inutile salire su bilancie .. non ci sei e basta.

Capisco che bisogna di forza tirarsi dentro, ma non ci sei

Mi sembra di sentire mio suocero, che quando il figlio ha comprato la moto diceva : "questa non me la dovevi fare"

Come se mentre era lì che comprava la moto, pensava ardentemente al dispetto che avrebbe fatto al padre.

Non ci sei e basta.  Nella testa di chi va quelle 2 ore

Per quelle 2 ore
È cosi

Che poi tu venga colpito da tradito, non ci piove e chi lo nega.

Io sono stato tradito (lo ricordo) e lo so

Ma in quelle azioni NON ci sei

Se scelgo l'amante anziché la moglie, faccio come fece  [MENTION=5902]Jim Cain[/MENTION]


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tesoro mio, Però quella è proprio la tua percezione figa di un tuo vissuto particolare con una persona particolare. Stai facendo il solito errore che ormai potremmo battezzare "il paradigma del cornuto": si prende il caso concreto e virgola invece di ricercare la fattispecie generale ed astratta si pretende di fare assurgere delle sensibilità individuali a regola generale. Ora non voglio dire che i singoli casi non facciano base per un'indagine statistica, però continua a dire che qui Alla fine non si cerca mai una sintesi tra le varie posizioni. Tanto non ci sono 2 gradi ti ho due traditori che vedo una cosa in modo diverso, perché hanno avuto a che fare Intanto con situazioni socio-economiche, geografiche, e anche patrimoniali ben diverse perché ti voglio tanto bene ma mettere le corna a Gela oppure a Milano non è la stessa cosa manco in termini esclusivamente di dimensione interiore. Avere o mettere le corna quando hai una tua disponibilità ed autonomia patrimoniale vera oppure quando una separazione ti lascerebbe con una scarpa e una ciabatta non è la stessa cosa. E soprattutto avere o mettere le corna quando hai figli o quando non li hai sono due bestie completamente diverse.
> Poi è chiaro che essere il macigno dia una soddisfazione psicologica ben diversa.


Quindi per te a Canicattì non si mettono le corna ?? Beato te.
Poi la questione patrimoniale ,se trovi il cornuto/a vendicativa non so quanti si salvano.
E senza vie legali .....


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il problema non è quello.
> Il problema è - a mio avviso - che una che reprime la sua voglia di stare con l'altro come minimo ti respinge.
> Prova fastidio nello stare accanto a te.
> Questo se va bene.
> ...


Non saprei.. c'è caso è caso..

È difficile generalizzare.. 

Certo si possono anche innescare meccanismi così.. che si alimentano anche facilmente, dopo

(Per lui ho rinunciato a... E invece lui.. e invece lui...)


----------



## JON (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ne ho visti di danni...


Sono seriamente preoccupato...


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

Ricordo quando vivevo da solo quella pesante sensazione di solitudine, certe sere.
Il mio lavoro all'epoca si svolgeva in un ufficio in cui erano rari i contatti umani.
Non c'era internet.
Certe giornate passavano con la sola compagnia di qualche telefonata.
A volte anche quando uscivo la sera in compagnia con certi amici avvertivo la stessa sensazione.
Quella per cui avrei potuto anche non esserci che non sarebbe cambiato molto.
La sensazione di essere trasparente l'ho provata parecchie volte.
C'è un bisogno di essere amati che riempie questi vuoti, di valere qualcosa per qualcuno.
Amare non basta. Avere dei sentimenti verso gli amici neppure se alla fine non sei per loro che uno dei tanti.
C'è un bisogno di stabilità nei rapporti umani.
Sapere di poter contare su qualcuno, su una, due, tre persone che ti danno speranze, certezze, presenza.
Che poi in giro sia pieno di stronzi, ovvero di persone che se ne approfittano della tua disponibilità, lo sappiamo tutti.
Ma la presenza di qualche persona per cui hai davvero un valore nella tua vita, che ti stima, ti vuole bene disinteressatamente ripaga della merda che devi attraversare altrove e dalla quale non puoi sottrarti, perché magari la trovi nei posti di lavoro, a scuola...
Il matrimonio dovrebbe essere un rifugio, un posto dove i sentimenti sono puliti, dove ci si può fidare dell'altro come di sé stessi, dove quella solitudine scompare nell'amore o nell'affetto, sicuramente nella stima.
E questa forza che si trova nel matrimonio la si dovrebbe trasmettere ai figli, che la possano portare con sé, consci del significato e della potenza che ha l'amore, e pieni della speranza di incontrarlo, sicuramente capaci per averlo conosciuto di riconoscerlo.
A me questo è stato negato: mio padre tradì mia madre che ero bimbo, si lasciarono che avevo 4 anni, io fui al centro dei loro rancori per anni. Diciamo fino a un anno fa, quando mio padre ancora accennò all'influsso di mia madre, senza rendersi conto che in quasi cinquant'anni le volte che l'aveva incontrata si contavano sulle dita delle mani.
E io porto con me sempre questo senso di solitudine, che corrisponde al bisogno di essere amato che non è mai abbastanza, forse perché alla fine la sensazione di essere trasparente, di essere uno dei tanti per tutti in una grande città è dominante.
Tradire è anche questo: creare vuoti che non si riempiono più, che restano tali tutta la vita, in un bisogno d'amore che non trova requie, che rende deboli.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quindi per te a Canicattì non si mettono le corna ?? Beato te.
> Poi la questione patrimoniale ,se trovi il cornuto/a vendicativa non so quanti si salvano.
> E senza vie legali .....


Si fa in modo diverso. Si parla coi silenzi, si gioca la partita con altre regole.9


----------



## oriente70 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si fa in modo diverso. Si parla coi silenzi, si gioca la partita con altre regole.9


Sì fa come in quasi tutto il mondo. Paesi Arabi esclusi.li le donne rischiano la vita 
Infatti è pieno di prostitute per i turisti.


----------



## Dina74 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> bla bla bla. prenditela pure con me, ma se non scrivi le cose che ti hanno portato alla stuazione con cui ci ammorbi 24/7 non sono cazzi miei. Farti capire è un tuo interesse, qui. Hai scritto una maxicagata pragonando un evento devastante come lo stupro alle rotture di coglioni, pur pesanti che possono derivare da un matrimonio. Cazzi tuoi se sei troppo idiota o in trappola nelle tue gabbie concettuali. A me di spiegare cosa si prova a volare a una talpa fotte cazzi. Resta nel tuo buco a sbraitare, che tanto il tuo silenzio e la solitudine restano tali nonostante i tuoi patetici tentativi di riempirli di contenuti. Perchè i contenuti non li hai. Sei bloccata alle corna e resti al chiodo. indipercui, scusami, ma ho na vita da vivere. Tu, mobili antichi da restaurare (ma guarda caso)...
> 
> Ma io non cerco giustificazioni per la mia menzogna. Santoddio. Io sono quello che scopa fuori casa perché mi piace. Perché mi fa star bene, come mi piace tornare a casa e fare il bis con la legittima dopo un paio d'ore con l'illegittima. Mi piace sentire che ho le porte aperte anche se ho 40 anni e una famiglia sulle spalle. Mi piace sentire che è tutto come dovrebbe essere. Mi piace sentirmi me.
> E non temo il giudizio. Le conseguenze? Magari si. Ma il giudizio no.
> ...


prima non la tradivi? lei ha sempre saputo di questo lato oppure hai sempre mentito?
Non mi è chiaro questo passaggio di te ( tutto il resto lo condivido )...mi sembri tanto cazzuto ma perche non puoi avere con la leggittima un rapporto libero?
In qualche post precedente dicevi che non era affar tuo se la gente è credulona e si mette a fianco gente la imbroglia.
Tua moglie come la definisci?


----------



## Dina74 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A maggior ragione se non l'hai cacciato vedi di risolvere in un senso o nell'altro la situazione. Altrimenti finisce in un cane che si morde la coda e ti ritrovi come Mistral a costruire una filosofia della vita della coppia delle relazioni in funzione delle corna che ti sei beccata.
> Comincia a smetterla di chiederti se fossi sbagliata tu oppure sbagliato lui, e smettila di ragionare in termini di teorema, il tradimento molto spesso avviene in seguito ad una tale convergenza casuale di eventi concatenati assolutamente a cazzo che non vale manco la pena di mettersi a razionalizzare. Tanto vale che cerchi di spiegare Il senso profondo di un grosso chicco di grandine che ti spacca il setto nasale.
> Certo ci sono alcuni casi macroscopici in cui la sfiga la chiami addosso, ma non ti credere che nelle corna ci sia poi molto da razionalizzare e da capire. Anzi a volte é un signor trappolone.


quoto


----------



## Dina74 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Domande che si pone ogni tradito.
> Io mi domandavo perfino che se rimproveravo a lui di non aver rispettato "nel bene e nel male" perché dovessi non rispettarlo io, considerando il male il suo tradimento.
> 
> *Quante cose si pensano per non ammettere di aver fatto un investimento sbagliato.
> ...


quoto


----------



## Dina74 (13 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se il vostro tradimento presuppone l'inesistenza dell'altro, nell'atto del tradirlo... Beh... Siamo lontani mille miglia da come la posso vedere io. La mia reazione sarebbe una e una soltanto: ma credo che a quel punto sarebbe l'unica possibile, a meno di non accettare, in tutto questo, il ruolo di un oggetto scomodo.
> 
> E no, non mi starebbe bene partire da una premessa che non giudico attendibile, perché  (almeno ai miei occhi) io esisto. Se mi stai dicendo che non esisto più ai tuoi, bhe..... Con me non hai neanche da discutere.


Mi sembra di capire che in questi casi non esiste la moglie come persona a da amare , ma esiste solo "il progetto famiglia",....almeno io capisco cosi..


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madonna santa che popolana. Il grassetto me l'ero perso. Ciaone proprio


Forse era per mettersi in sintonia con te: Visto che descrivi ispezioni alle tonsille "a due a due" mediante l'inserimento del tuo ammennicolo; e nei confronti di persone (donne) che ti sollazzano (non so nemmeno fino a che punto aggratis), per le quali dovresti provare un minimo di riconoscimento,se non rispetto, visto che ti consentono di affermare il tuo smisurato ego .Altro che lotta tra maschi e femmine
.....La lotta la stai facendo davanti allo  specchio con te stesso e la tua insoddisfazione che si esprime attraverso il sesso; visto che non penso sia di origine ormonale. Visto che affermi  (anche giustamente) che il tuo benessere debba essere prioritario su tutto e tutti (meno la prole), a discapito di valori quali onore e rispetto (cit. Terronica) ,non te la raccontare sul fatto che le tue "accompagnatrici" siano un compendio alle frustrazioni di coppia, che vada oltre ad una gretta e ripetitiva conferma di se,nella prova della conquista,e nella successiva realizzazione di un episodio di sesso fine a se stesso (l'inserimento per l'inserimento), considerato che fai solo credere (anche a te stesso), che questa compulsività apporti un beneficio alla tua anima. Del esto,dopo appena due ore da una copula clandestina sei perversamente attratto da tua moglie per replicare la prestazione. Non esagerare col cialis.....
Non sei il Male.....sei messo male!


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Se scelgo l'amante anziché la moglie, faccio come fece  @_Jim Cain_


Come fece Jim Cain ? 
Scusa ma ne ho combinate parecchie e non capisco a cosa ti riferisci...


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Il problema non è quello.
> Il problema è - a mio avviso - che una che reprime la sua voglia di stare con l'altro come minimo ti respinge.
> Prova fastidio nello stare accanto a te.
> Questo se va bene.
> ...


Come non darti ragione.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello vivere in grandi città, vero?
> Basta cambiare giro e non ti incroci manco volendo


Il giro lo puoi cambiare in tutte le città medio-grandi, eppure anche lì si viene beccati...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Si fa in modo diverso. Si parla coi silenzi, si gioca la partita con altre regole.9


Amico caro, e mica le regole le puoi stabilire sempre tu...


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> ma mettere le corna a Gela oppure a Milano non è la stessa cosa manco in termini esclusivamente di dimensione interiore. Avere o mettere le corna quando hai una tua disponibilità ed autonomia patrimoniale vera oppure quando una separazione ti lascerebbe con una scarpa e una ciabatta non è la stessa cosa. E soprattutto avere o mettere le corna quando hai figli o quando non li hai sono due bestie completamente diverse.


Non è la stessa cosa, no.
E non lo è a Gela come a Milano.
Negli esempi che fai la collocazione geografica non c'entra nulla.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Come fece Jim Cain ?
> Scusa ma ne ho combinate parecchie e non capisco a cosa ti riferisci...


Ma.. ricordo male o lasciasti la tua precedente compagna x metterti con la tua attuale, allora amante?


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il tradimento molto spesso avviene in seguito ad una tale convergenza casuale di eventi concatenati assolutamente a cazzo che non vale manco la pena di mettersi a razionalizzare. Tanto vale che cerchi di spiegare Il senso profondo di un grosso chicco di grandine che ti spacca il setto nasale.
> Certo ci sono alcuni casi macroscopici in cui la sfiga la chiami addosso, ma non ti credere che nelle corna ci sia poi molto da razionalizzare e da capire. Anzi a volte é un signor trappolone.


Vero.
Tutto tempo sprecato a cercare di capire qualcosa che basta osservare.


----------



## stany (13 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ricordo quando vivevo da solo quella pesante sensazione di solitudine, certe sere.
> Il mio lavoro all'epoca si svolgeva in un ufficio in cui erano rari i contatti umani.
> Non c'era internet.
> Certe giornate passavano con la sola compagnia di qualche telefonata.
> ...


Danny....non siamo tutti uguali. Capisco che ti senta defraudato del tuo porto sicuro; purtroppo resta l'amarezza.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma.. ricordo male o lasciasti la tua precedente compagna x metterti con la tua attuale, allora amante?


Si, lasciai mia moglie per quella che è ancora la mia compagna, nonchè madre di mio figlio.
Dalla mia ex moglie non ho avuto figli (lo preciso perchè credo che la presenza o meno di figli sia assolutamente vincolante rispetto a qualsiasi scelta).


----------



## Skorpio (13 Ottobre 2017)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Si, lasciai mia moglie per quella che è ancora la mia compagna, nonchè madre di mio figlio.
> Dalla mia ex moglie non ho avuto figli (lo preciso perchè credo che la presenza o meno di figli sia assolutamente vincolante rispetto a qualsiasi scelta).


Io mi riferivo a questo, infatti.

Siccome si parlava di "scegliere" l'amante anziché la moglie,   io ho precisato che scegliere l'amante significa appunto questo.


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo a questo, infatti.
> 
> Siccome si parlava di "scegliere" l'amante anziché la moglie,   io ho precisato che scegliere l'amante significa appunto questo.


Beh, si.


----------



## Lostris (13 Ottobre 2017)

flower7700 ha detto:


> Sei comunque un bel po' pieno di te, e pensi solo a te stesso.
> Sai se tutti i maschi la pensano come te, e credo di sì, preferisco stare da sola per sempre.
> 
> L'unica cosa che ormai ho capito è che i maschi da soli non stanno, devono sempre avere la compagna fissa e poi uno stuolo di amanti.


Fase pessimismo cosmico..


----------



## danny (13 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Danny....non siamo tutti uguali. Capisco che ti senta defraudato del tuo porto sicuro; purtroppo resta l'amarezza.


Più che altro: esiste un porto sicuro?
A me sembra che più o meno tutti qui si vada in cerca di qualcosa. 
Lo infiocchettiamo diversamente, lo avvertiamo come vincente o presunto tale o ne constatiamo il fallimento, ma quel che accomuna tutti è l'affanno a riempire qualcosa senza neppure capire cosa.
Tradire può anche essere un modo per non sentirsi soli o trovare un senso che altrove non emerge ma poi produce altra solitudine.
E si va avanti così, a colpi di filosofia sul web, con qualche bugia ritenuta innocua nella vita, con l'illusione in qualche modo di trovare una logica in tutto questo.
In fin dei conti emerge in tutti solo la voglia di essere vivi.


----------



## mistral (14 Ottobre 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma (faccio uno sforzo di comprensione) non è che se c'è una parte di te che vuole sapere cosa si prova a darsi fuoco o mangiare un topo o* fare un pompino a un canguro* debba necessariamente essere assecondata.
> La vita è fatta di scelte e se scegli di vivere in coppia e avere una famiglia ti tocca il rubinetto che perde, accompagnare il figlio alla festa e beccarti le assemblee di classe, ecc ecc.
> E il resto che non è funzionale a quella scelta non lo fai.
> Come diceva Mistral, se hai una famiglia non vai in moto rischiando di romperti una gamba (per essere pessimisti moderati) con i figli piccoli perché sei adulto, hai fatto una scelta che ne esclude altre.
> ...


A canguro fermo o salterino?:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> A canguro fermo o salterino?:rotfl:


Dipende dai gusti :carneval:


----------



## stany (14 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Più che altro: esiste un porto sicuro?
> A me sembra che più o meno tutti qui si vada in cerca di qualcosa.
> Lo infiocchettiamo diversamente, lo avvertiamo come vincente o presunto tale o ne constatiamo il fallimento, ma quel che accomuna tutti è l'affanno a riempire qualcosa senza neppure capire cosa.
> Tradire può anche essere un modo per non sentirsi soli o trovare un senso che altrove non emerge ma poi produce altra solitudine.
> ...


In fondo,si è soli quando si nasce,quando si muore e,forse,anche durante il percorso; ed il tradimento ci da questa conferma.Credo che la rappresentazione della propria vita richieda um impegno ed una scelta di comportamenti che vadano oltre le nostre aspettative e programmi. Il copione può cambiare, e allora bisogna saperlo interpretare.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2017)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sì fa come in quasi tutto il mondo. Paesi Arabi esclusi.li le donne rischiano la vita
> Infatti è pieno di prostitute per i turisti.


Non ti sapevo sociologo delle corna. Internazionalista vieppiú. Comunque certo che se per te il tradimento consiste solo ed esclusivamente in: tu stai con un altro/a, scopiamo lo stesso, si, credo che in quel caso possa essere lo stesso ovunque. Forse possiamo decidere anche di estendere il teorema qualche altra specie di mammiferi. Se ragioni tutto in termini così semplici, non mi stupisco che tu sia una persona felice.
Per me anche solo come vengono gestiti sguardi, segreti e bugie in Sicilia, e più In generale in tutti quei posti dove si parla coi silenzi, é qualcosa di assolutamente affascinante. Per me una storia di corna a Milano e una a Catania sono due bestie assolutamente differenti. Cambiano i codici. Quindi cambia la partita. I sentimenti possono essere forti quanto ti pare, ma la differenza tra essere romantici ed essere affetti da autismo sta nel modo in cui questi sentimenti vengono estrinsecati.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2017)

stany ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vabbé regá. La donna del popolo ha sbottato. Peró te stai a spander merda su tuo marito qua 24/7, io no. Inutile che cerchi in ogni modo di spostare i riflettori. Quella talmente piena di merda che non riesce a non vomitarla ogni volta che mette un dito sulla tastiera sei tu, Non io.
Si chiama invidia. 
É na brutta bestia.
Qua, in particolare, si chiama invidia per chi va avanti nella vita. Fatti l'amante che vedi come rifiorisci.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Ottobre 2017)

Per essere felici non bisogna farsi troppe pippe mentali, poi finché va bene sono contento per te ma se poi va male e non parlo che ti scoprano parlo di malattie.
Non voglio fare il melodrammatico e preferisco fare il buon padre di famiglia che il tronista.
Ne conosco tanti di distributori di pisellate ma quando capisco con chi si divertono .... contenti loro contenti tutti, sono in pochi quelli che si migliorano sempre.
Da ragazzo si scommetteva su chi riuscisse a farsi quella che mai avresti pensato...


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No nemmeno i meccanismi. E non c'è da stendere un ponte tra la violenza e il tradimento. È una forzatura dovuta al fatto che hai la sindrome dell'inclusione a tutti i costi.
> E comunque il discorso ad minchiam con annesso paragone idiota non era tra il tradimento e la violenza. Vattelo a rileggere.
> 
> 
> Macristoddio...


Inclusione? :rotfl:

Non scambiare le buone maniere con l'inclusione. 

Ci sono similitudini di meccanismo nella reazione. 
Non nella violenza agita. 

Probabilmente mi sono spiegata male. 

Non ho paragonato un violentatore ad un traditore. Mi sembra evidente che non sia paragonabile. 

Per il semplice fatto che un tradimento esiste nella presenza di un patto fra individui. E non può esistere diversamente. 
Una violenza esiste in se stessa, in assenza di patti e alleanza. E annulla ogni possibilità di scelta a riguardo. 

Non esiste neanche la colpevolizzazione della vittima nel tradimento. 
Mentre in caso di violenza sì. Il famoso " te la sei cercata". E sa la vogliamo portare all'estremo, anche se la letteratura a riguardo è rarissima, c'è anche il ti è piaciuto. Le vittime di violenza che provano l'orgasmo, e ci sono, non lo dichiarano e se ne vergognano. Ma ci sono. Ovviamente è un tipo di orgasmo reattivo al dolore e allo stress. Ma non se ne parla...che fa brutto....  

Tutto questo mi sembra evidente, tanto evidente da non doverlo nemmeno precisare. 

Ho cercato similitudini nel senso di tradimento, con le dovute distinzioni, che si percepiscono. 
Ad minchiam in realtà. Perchè non sono mai stata tradita. (e se lo sono stata non lo so, quindi non sono stata tradita nella mia esperienza). 

In ogni caso in entrambe le situazioni le conseguenze sono la rottura della fiducia, fondamentalmente in se stessi e nelle proprie valutazioni dell'altro. Proporzionando ovviamente. Specifico. 
E l'incontro con lo sconosciuto. 
E con parti di un altro che non si riconoscono nè nell'altro nè in se stessi. 

E ho riletto. 
Ma avevo già letto. 
Tanto che non mi ci ero nemmeno fermata sul quel passaggio che mi hai riportato. 

La questione che mi interessava sottolineare era il non riconoscimento.


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi pare di averlo scritto mille volte che il tradimento in quei termini non ha creato nulla di nuovo in lui ma ha alimentato cio che  già prima era e per  il quale più volte avevo chiesto di farci i conti.*Ha cercato esattamente ciò che l'altra offriva* più o meno sinceramente.Non si è scoperto lì che lui aveva questo ego frustrato ma torno a ripetere che con me non  puoi raccontarmi che sei biondo con gli occhi azzurri ,perché so che sei moro e non posso dirti che sei un biondino.Se esci di casa,ti tingi i capelli e metti le lentine è più facile che qualcuna sospiri per i tuoi tratti vikinghi.Ma non ti puoi incazzare  con me perché io non ti vedo biondo.Poi possiamo lavorare su mille altri aspetti positivi ed amabili che hai ma io ti conosco molto bene,non puoi raccontarmela.La botta l'ha presa anche perché finché c'era il gioco l'altra lo ha trattato da biondo,a gioco finito mi ha praticamente detto che lei non è cretina e si capiva benissimo che lui era moro.
> É stato un test per vedere cosa poteva raccogliere per se fuori? Forse.Non gli è andata benissimo ma lo ha aiutato a capire che si può agire concretamente affinché la stima sia meritata e che pretenderla a priori è impossibile.
> 
> Se la suda .Lui ha chiesto di dargli la possibilità di sudrasela .Sta mantenendo le promesse.
> Per quanto riguarda l'affidarmi la vedo dura ,non mi sono mai affidata veramente a nessuno e questo episodio mi ha convinta che sia meglio così.Mi hanno buttata in prima linea presto e ho tanti che si affidano a me,do l'idea di sapere bene la strada ....


Io penso che sia nel grassetto che ti incastri. 

Lei non offriva nulla. Dico nulla perchè ogni offerta è nulla, se a priori chi la accoglie non è già di suo interessato.
Lui voleva prendere. 

Sembra la stessa cosa. Sembrano pure concatenate. 
Ma non lo sono. 

Si parla di scelta. 
Esatto. 
Tradire è una scelta. E riguarda il prendere PER SE'. 
Quindi si sceglie pure con chi. E come. E anche dove, quando e pure il perchè. 

L'ego...c'entra sì, ma anche no. 

Semplicemente quando si decide di aver a che fare con un estern* alla coppia, si decide che in quel tempo la coppia non c'è. SE non in termini di conseguenze che ci potrebbero essere sulla coppia. 

Si esce dalla coppia e si sta con se stessi. 

Poi la prospettiva del tradito è "non mi hai considerato". E avanti su questa linea. 
Che serve a ricucire una alleanza, anche soltanto per romperla. 

Ma quando si va a scopare con qualcuno che non è il compagno o la compagna, mica che mentre si scopa si è oppressi dal pensiero del partner a casa eh...
Ci si sta godendo quella situazione. 

E al partner semmai ci si pensa poi. 
In quei momenti è fuori. 

E' dentro nell'attenzione che semmai si mette a non coinvolgerlo. A tenerlo fuori. (nascondere). 

E' una prospettiva esclusiva. Di esclusività con se stessi. 

Poi c'è chi si innamora (e secondo me sono la minoranza.) 

I più usano la passerella dell'ammore per sentirsi meno merde nel mentire a qualcuno con cui hanno stretto un patto. 

Io per esempio non ho mai avuto grossi problemi a sentirmi mentitrice. Non era una cosa su cui si giocava la mia costruzione di me. 

Ero il al mio centro. E a dover scegliere, mento a qualcun altro. A me no. 

Il fulcro è tutto qui. 

Quanto all'affidarsi. Ti capisco. 
Sto ragionando intorno al fatto che quella è la mia difesa. forse la principale. 

Affidarsi non penso, adesso, sia un qualcosa che riguardi nessun altro se non il proprio rapporto con la Vita. 
Gli altri...sono spesso scelti ad hoc...per ripetere un meccanismo appreso. Che conferma la propria identità.

A volte, è interessante disconfermarla la propria identità...ne escono cose interessanti.


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> questo credo.. è l'aspetto difficile da spiegare, così come da comprendere.
> 
> specialmente ritornando al discorso della "vacanza" dal sè messo in gioco nella coppia.
> 
> ...



Io mi sto convincendo che quello che per qualcuno è lineare, per altri non lo è. 

Il mio ex, non solo non si stava sacrificando. Ma voleva esattamente quello. 

Il punto è che quello che lui voleva, era un sacrificio troppo grosso per me. 
Uso lui...ma fondamentalmente è una storia che si è ripetuta più e più volte. 

Loro (uso generico) desideravano profondamente la stabilità della coppia. Non era un sacrificio, anzi. Era un desiderio. 

Io no. Io desideravo una coppia che avesse la stabilità come conseguenza e non come condizione a priori. 

Loro desideravano una moglie. E io desideravo un compagno. 

Presupposti di percezione della realtà profondamente diversi. 

Non a caso, neanche come amante, non ho mai avuto nessuna difficoltà ad entrare ed uscire da una bolla. 

Se da traditrice chi ho tradito mi dicesse "io ho resistito e tu no" ...lo manderei a fare in culo. 
Per direttissima. 

Se poi pensasse pure di imbastirci sopra un discorso...diventerei veramente stronza. 

Credo sia proprio una questione di come si è fatti. 

Pure adesso, con G., io ho spazi che sono solo miei. Che riguardano soltanto me. E lui non ce lo voglio dentro. 
Mi toglierebbe il fiato. 

La cosa che ho imparato è mettere questo come condizione di base ad una relazione. 
E scegliere persone che sanno davvero di cosa sto parlando. 

E si torna al riconoscimento. E al somigliarsi. 

Per lui è comprensibile per esempio giocare in tre. Comprende cosa intendo quando parlo del terzo o della terza come giocattoli per la coppia. 

Se non ci fosse questa precondizione, non potremmo stare insieme. 

Lui ha spazi in cui non mi vuole. Vacanze appunto. 
E io ho le mie. 

Il patto non riguarda il non avere spazi in cui l'altro non esiste. 
Il patto riguarda la non belligeranza in quegli spazi, nei confronti del patto fra noi (e non uno verso l'altro). 

Che tradotto significa avvertirsi quando in quegli spazi potrebbero avvenire cose che mettono in condizione il patto di non essere più come lo si era pattuito. 
E lo ribadisco, il patto. Non lui e non io. 

Senza i miei spazi in cui l'altro non esiste, io non potrei stare vicina all'altro. 

E mica resisto...e mica desidero che lui resista. 

Credo che adesso siamo freschi...ma prima o poi in un modo o nell'altro affronteremo la questione per cui a uno o all'altro vien il desiderio di assaggiare. 
Decideremo come gestire. 

Alla base abbiamo accordato che nelle modalità di gestione al desiderio di assaggiare non è inclusa la resistenza. 

Poi quel che faremo...buh. 

Ma a me, una relazione in cui la resistenza è il fulcro...io sto da sola. 

Sono cresciuta sola e da sola ci sto bene. Mi piace l'affetto e la vicinanza, ma se l'affetto e la vicinanza comportano la rinuncia alla mia solitudine, anche no.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Inclusione? :rotfl:
> 
> Non scambiare le buone maniere con l'inclusione.
> 
> ...


Ok. Pax vobiscum


----------



## mistral (14 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Inclusione? :rotfl:
> 
> Non scambiare le buone maniere con l'inclusione.
> 
> ...



mica vero.Molti traditori paraculo,anche le amiche o i parenti  a volte cercano le colpe nel tradito che viene accusato di non aver fatto abbastanza o di aver fatto troppo.

Mi permetto anche di dire che il tradimento ,quando in ballo ci sono  le certezze di una vita,la famiglia ,i sentimenti e magari una persona che si è amata più di noi stessi,,non è molto distante dal dolore devastante che si può provare per altri tipi di violenza.Per esempio scoprire che il proprio partner è un seriale recidivo credo sia devastante perché non si hanno più ricordi e attimi di vita decontaminati .Non ci sono attenuanti.
Trauma,violenza,senso di schifo ....le similitudini nelle violenze di ogni tipo ci sono.


----------



## mistral (14 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io penso che sia nel grassetto che ti incastri.
> 
> *Lei non offriva nulla. *Dico nulla perchè ogni offerta è nulla, se a priori chi la accoglie non è già di suo interessato.
> Lui voleva prendere.
> ...


mah,lo ha studiato parecchio e non era difficile leggere quale fosse il suo tallone d'Achille e visto che l'altra non si è dimostrata come diceva di essere,presumo che anche lei abbia falsato la merce perché il mercato richiedeva un articolo che lei non aveva a magazzino.Ma lui ha fatto uguale sia chiaro,aveva raccolto le lamentele di lei.
Magari è anche normale presentarsi ad un estraneo con punti di forza ad effetto.Come il bluff a poker .Finche pensi di non dover mostrare le carte può anche essere divertente.Quando ti scontri con la realtà e le carte devi dimostrare di averle è un bel guaio .
Ho assistito alle loro carte in tavola.Se non fossi stata coinvolta personalmente sarebbe stata pure una macchietta divertente.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io mi sto convincendo che quello che per qualcuno è lineare, per altri non lo è.
> 
> Il mio ex, non solo non si stava sacrificando. Ma voleva esattamente quello.
> 
> ...


È tutto molto lineare, si..

Ti chiedo (e beninteso puoi non rispondere) tra queste vacanze nella coppia tua, sono incluse, concordate e accettate  anche vacanze a livello sessuale?

Tradotto con un esempio: tu stasera vai a letto con un altro uomo e sei in vacanza, per cui NON gli parlerai di questa vacanza?

Oppure in campo sessualità (che è centrale nel vostro tipo di rapporto), non è ammessa vacanza?


----------



## mistral (14 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbé regá. La donna del popolo ha sbottato. *Peró te stai a spander merda su tuo marito* qua 24/7, io no. Inutile che cerchi in ogni modo di spostare i riflettori. Quella talmente piena di merda che non riesce a non vomitarla ogni volta che mette un dito sulla tastiera sei tu, Non io.
> Si chiama invidia.
> É na brutta bestia.
> Qua, in particolare, si chiama invidia per chi va avanti nella vita. *Fatti l'amante che vedi come rifiorisci.*


Primo grassetto .Per che cosa dovrei usare un forum di sfogo sul tradimento? Io lo uso da vomitatoio perché per 3 anni non ho vomitato nulla poi ho cominciato a rendermi conto ,anche leggendo qui,che tirare fuori cose e dinamiche che per anni avevo collocato in posti sbagliati o  lasciate lì in sospeso ,non mi stavano più bene.Il buttare fuori per una persona che ha sempre cercato di trovare un posto ad ogni cosa anche quando un posto non sarebbe dovuto esserci,è un fiume in piena.E per la cronaca la colpa di non aver usato una mazza da baseball sui denti me la do eccome.
Quindi semmai sei tu che non hai capito il forum e lo hai scambiato per il tuo palcoscenico dove perculare i traditi ed elevare i traditori.Io racconto,racconto davvero,non faccio finta di essere Mary Poppins.Butto fuori anche cose che nemmeno immaginavo di avere e continuò la mia vita serena rispettando chi ho a fianco.Tu fai la passerella qui e poi per compensare  ti scopi la legittima con gran piacere dopo aver scopato due ore con l'amante,e lo hai sottolineato come un piacere in questa umiliazione ,nell'eccitarti con tua moglie pensando a  quello...(l'ho già detto che mi farebbe schifo solo a pensarlo vero?) 
Secondo grassetto ,sembri il medico della mutua di mia zia.Tutti i sintomi riconducono al fuoco di Sant'Antonio e cura tutti con l'antivirale.Peccato che stanno tutti na merda.Uno aveva la psoriasi e l'altro la dermatite che con l'antivirale vanno a nozze.Prova a cambiare cura che ci ammorbi h24 con le mirabolanti gesta del tuo uccello curativo.A proposito,la vena romanziera ti si è esaurita?Altro che le risate per la morte di Sheva ci siamo fatti qui con i tuoi racconti da tre pagine stile "La grande bellezza".
Dopo aver letto le descrizioni di te stesso e delle tue amanti mi sa che qui aleggia il terrore di trovarsi per i piedi uno come te.Qui Manco più i maschi arrapati si vogliono accostare a te.
Sei troppo banfa pure per Blaise il che è piuttosto esplicativo.:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> mica vero.Molti traditori paraculo,anche le amiche o i parenti  a volte cercano le colpe nel tradito che viene accusato di non aver fatto abbastanza o di aver fatto troppo.
> 
> Mi permetto anche di dire che il tradimento ,quando in ballo ci sono  le certezze di una vita,la famiglia ,i sentimenti e magari una persona che si è amata più di noi stessi,,non è molto distante dal dolore devastante che si può provare per altri tipi di violenza.Per esempio scoprire che il proprio partner è un seriale recidivo credo sia devastante perché non si hanno più ricordi e attimi di vita decontaminati .Non ci sono attenuanti.
> Trauma,violenza,senso di schifo ....le similitudini nelle violenze di ogni tipo ci sono.


No. 

Lo *stigma sociale* del "te la sei cercata" non è minimamente paragonabile al "non hai fatto abbastanza". 
A nessun livello. 

Quanto al resto...ancora no. 

C'è una differenza fondamentale: il tradimento avviene all'interno di un patto di alleanza. E il patto di alleanza, in quanto patto, ha insita in sè la possibilità della rottura del patto stesso. 
E' uno dei rischi relazionali di cui, se si è un minimo presenti alla realtà, di cui si tiene conto. 


In una violenza non c'è patto. Di nessun tipo e genere. 
E non hai nessun tipo di scelta riguardo il *"fare"*. Che è l'altra grossa differenza. 


Nella violenza tu sei assolutamente e totalmente presente.E l'altro ti vuole ASSOLUTAMENTE PRESENTE. 
Anche se provi a staccarti, sei richiamata lì. Dal dolore, dalle mani, dalla saliva, dallo sperma. L'altro ti chiama lì. Il tuo corpo ti ingabbia lì. 
Non hai via di scampo. Sei partecipe. Volente o nolente sei partecipe mentre il tipo te lo infilava. 
L'hai preso dentro. L'hai tenuto dentro. 

E arrivi pure a chiederti tu stessa se forse non lo volevi almeno un po'. 

Dubito che a te sia mai sorto questo dubbio, riguardo il tradimento di tuo marito 

Un livello è l'imposizione di scelte fatte da altri. Imposizione relativa fra l'altro. 

Altro livello, non minimamente paragonabile, è l'essere presi, trattati fisicamente ed emotivamente come burattini e essere fisicamente ed emotivamente e mentalmente costretti a vivere PARTECIPANDO ad ogni livello del tuo essere, senza spazi vuoti a riguardo, una cosa che NON VUOI vivere. 

Un tradimento impone il confronto con le azioni dell'altro. Che hanno una ricaduta a livello di patto di coppia. E di famiglia. 

Una violenza costringe* A FARE azioni* che non si vogliono fare. Costringono a che le mani dell'altro, la bocca, il cazzo penetrino, tocchino, lascino segni e tracce e ad ACCETTARLO. Sei costretta a rimanere lì. 

Se va bene, come è andata a me, tutto si risolve con uno che ti entra mentre tu ripeti no. Tu chiedi di fermarsi e quello che va avanti. Tu dici che senti male e quello se ne fotte. Tu piangi e l'altro non se ne accorge neanche. A me è andata bene, mi sono presa due sberloni e la cosa è finita lì. 

Ad altre non va così bene. A quello che ho descritto si aggiungono sono costole rotte, nasi spaccati, ematomi, denti saltati, escoriazioni in gola, in figa, in culo....se va bene. 

Sorvolo sulla denuncia. Sui meccanismi giudiziari. 

Sugli imbecilli, che non mancano mai, che affermano "se l'è cercata". Che tradotto è LO VOLEVI. In una situazione in cui AVENDO FATTO col corpo, pure tu ti metti in dubbio. E magari pure ci credi. Da qualche parte. 

Una roba completamente diversa, come ti dicevo, dal "non hai fatto abbastanza" oppure "hai fatto troppo". 
Situazione in cui viene semmai colpevolizzato uno o più errori in un percorso. 
Non viene messo in dubbio che TU VOLESSI ESSERE TRADITA. 

Sono due cose completamente diverse. 


Un discorso è paragonare i MECCANISMI e poi però collocarli nel contesto. 

Altro discorso è paragonare ed assimilare AZIONI e SITUAZIONI che sono lontane in termini siderali. 

E io paragono i meccanismi. 

Non mi sognerei mai di paragonare il resto. 

Per rispetto a tutti. 

Quanto allo schifo...è la tua pelle che ti scarnificheresti di dosso. E non puoi. Vuoi. Ma non puoi. 
Sei costretta a tenertela addosso. Sei costretta a guardare la tua faccia. Sei costretta a sentire e risentire quelle sensazioni striscianti che ti passano attraverso e ti penetrano ovunque. 
Mi ricordo che io facevo docce a temperature altissime...non mi bastava mai. Mi sentivo sempre sporca. Sempre addosso l'altro. Non c'era acqua che lavasse via quella sensazione. Ho passato ore sotto l'acqua cercando di lavarmi. E poi ho capito che era dentro di me. 

Altro discorso sentire schifo per qualcun altro. O per la situazione.


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È tutto molto lineare, si..
> 
> Ti chiedo (e beninteso puoi non rispondere) tra queste vacanze nella coppia tua, sono incluse, concordate e accettate  anche vacanze a livello sessuale?
> 
> ...



Mi sono accorta, nel tempo, che uno degli equivoci delle mie relazioni riguardava il fatto che per me la sessualità era il fulcro. 

Per "loro" no. Per "loro" il fulcro era l'affetto e la non solitudine. 

Sembra una cosa scontata...in fondo il sesso, la sessualità c'è, nel momento in cui si è in relazione di coppia, no? 

E invece no. 

Avere la sessualità come fulcro significa esplorare insieme la sessualità...e esplorare insieme la sessualità significa entrare in quelle parti di sè dove la coppia passa in secondo piano rispetto all'individuo. Farlo insieme significa mettere in mezzo quelle parti. 
Mettere la coppia davanti significa che certe fantasie, certe pulsioni vengono messe dietro la coppia. Ognuno se le tiene per sè. 

Il fuori coppia, è condiviso fra noi. 
E' considerato come possibilità concreta. E in quanto tale discutibile, in termini di condizioni, di "contratto" fra noi. 
Mi spiego? 

Un'altra cosa di cui mi sono resa conto è che per me il "non ammesso" non ha valore. 
Non ha valore nei miei riguardi. E non ha valore neanche da parte mia verso l'altro. 

Non ho mai sentito un senso di appropriazione tale per cui io sono stata nella posizione di non ammettere alcunchè. Non ammettere nel senso di "legare" l'altro al mio non ammettere. 

E non ho mai accettato che fosse fatto a me. 

Tradotto: io posso anche non ammettere che tu, che stai con me, non vai a scopare in giro. Per usare il solito esempio. 
Ma. Io non te lo chiedo di non farlo. E neppure voglio che mi prometta di non farlo. E neanche delimito quel campo. Se lo vuoi fare, lo fai. Se non lo fai perchè non è ammesso con me, non ha valore. Per me. Anzi...ti dico di più. Mi smono. Mi passa ogni tipo di attrazione. E mi parte il vaffanculo. 
Non è una motivazione attraente per me il "resisto". Per me è attraente, "vorrei questa cosa. Te che ne pensi?"
E si discute. E si indaga. E si esplorano limiti. Oggettivi e soggettivi. 

Ovviamente questo non significa che di fronte a comportamenti che io ritengo non tollerabili poi non prendo posizione. E che quei comportamenti non siano dichiarati. 

Quindi io ti posso dire che per me sarebbe "non ammesso" che tu non scopi in giro. Ma se vuoi farlo, vai. 
Io non mi sento di poter accampare alcunchè a riguardo. 
E se non lo fai perchè se no mi perdi....passi immediatamente al livello del codardo per me. 

Ti stimo, e possiamo condividere e proseguire insieme se mi parli. Se ti esponi. Se mi dici e condividi. E insieme cerchiamo soluzioni. Soluzioni che hanno limiti oggettivi e limiti soggettivi. 

I limiti oggettivi sono quelli contro cui si sbatte. 
I limiti soggettivi possono essere discussi, superati etc etc. nella prospettiva di un percorso insieme. 

Per quanto riguarda quindi la tua domanda...non è che non sono ammesse vacanze sessuali. 
(è una illusione il non sono ammesse, per quanto mi riguarda...)

Semplicemente la relazione con G. ha come fulcro la condivisione e l'esplorazione delle nostre sessualità. 
La condivisione delle fantasie. Consapevoli che non tutte le fantasie possono poi diventare realtà. E non per principi. 

Ma perchè certe fantasie, se trasformate in realtà sono pericolose. E allora serve valutare insieme. 

Esempio: se a me piace il breathe control, mi piace il breathe control. C'è poco da fare. 
Ma applicare il breathe control è quanto di meno sicuro possa esistere, per la molteplicità di variabili che sono in gioco e che metterebbero a rischio la vita stessa. Ergo. E' una fantasia. E tale resta poichè mancano le condizioni di sicurezza per renderla realtà. 

Poi posso trovare compromessi...niente breathe control con corde, et similia. Con le mani magari sì. 

Il punto è che si esplora insieme i limiti e le condizioni e insieme si decide. Senza vincoli morali. 

quindi è considerato fra noi il sesso a tre. Abbiamo diverse fantasie a riguardo. Entrambi. 
Sono fantasie condivise e piacevoli per entrambi. 

Essendo condivise possiamo concentrarci sull'ascolto dei limiti. 
Di quelle fantasie. 

Anche la vacanza sessuale è condivisa. E ha aspetti piacevoli per entrambi. 
Ergo possiamo concentrarci sui limiti. 

E pesare insieme sulla bilancia cosa trasformare in realtà o no. 

Mi spiego? 

Non è questione del "è ammesso" oppure "non è ammesso".

La questione è "è possibile, alle condizioni attuali in cui entrambi ci teniamo a tutelare l'alleanza di coppia, oppure i limiti indicano che no, non è possibile"? 

Questo significa muoversi insieme a riguardo. Un crescere insieme. Che comporta anche il rischio di perdersi. 

Ma è un rischio evidente e messo nello spazio comune. 

Fra noi non ci sono promesse di eternità. 

Siamo innanzitutto due individui indipendenti e autonomi. 
Che si incontrano non perchè così hanno deciso uno, due dieci anni fa. Ma perchè lo confermiamo giorno dopo giorno. Facendo dopo giorno un bilancio sul ne vale la pena. 

L'ammesso e il non ammesso, nei termini in cui lo poni, decade. 

Non siamo noi ad adeguarci alle regole del patto. 
Siamo noi che costruiamo quotidianamente il patto. 

Non avere figli, essere autonomi e indipendenti è importante. 
Ma non penso che riuscirei ad avere una relazione in cui la mia autonomia viene sacrificata in virtù di. 

In quanto donna, uno dei motivi per cui non voglio figli è che dovrei rinunciare a cose a cui non voglio rinunciare. 
Parlo del lavoro, dello studio, degli investimenti personali che inevitabilmente se avessi dei figli passerebbero in secondo piano. 

G. per fortuna la pensa come me. 

Ovviamente tutto questo vale per me e solo per me. 
Mica pretendo che sia preso come le sacre scritture del grande libro della vita. 

Non è una questione di giusto o sbagliato. 
E' che ognuno ha la sua costruzione. 

Credo ci sia da trovare chi condivide o meno. 

E la cosa difficile per me è sempre stata questa...a parole mi si dicevano cose...poi nei fatti no. 
Il mio ex, per esempio, ed è il motivo per cui ci sono stata così tanto, a parole sembrava essere d'accordo. E anche nei fatti. Ma quando poi i fatti si sono fatti più complessi....non ci è stato più dentro. 

Per lui il fulcro era "...basta che stai con me". 
Per me il fulcro era "...facciamo quel che desideriamo".

In quel " basta che stai con me" mi ha levato ogni libertà anche di proporre esplorazioni comuni. Non mi potevo più fidare di lui. Significava che lui non era parte attiva nella valutazione dei percorsi. E di conseguenza il peso racadeva su di me. Che avrei dovuto valutare per entrambi. 

E allora vaffanculo. Io valuto per me. 
Non mi prendo la responsabilità di un non pensante. A quel livello. 
E' un limite oggettivo per me. 

Mi spiego? 

Il non ammesso rivolto all'altro, la limitazione dell'altro...non rientra nel mio modo di vivere le relazioni. 
Nel mio modo di vivere le relazioni rientra quel che io ammetto per me. Lo dichiaro e l'altro sceglie. In sua responsabilità.


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok. Pax vobiscum



ite, missa est...


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> mah,*lo ha studiato parecchio e non era difficile leggere quale fosse il suo tallone d'Achille* e visto che l'altra non si è dimostrata come diceva di essere,presumo che anche lei abbia falsato la merce perché il mercato richiedeva un articolo che lei non aveva a magazzino.Ma lui ha fatto uguale sia chiaro,aveva raccolto le lamentele di lei.
> Magari è anche normale presentarsi ad un estraneo con punti di forza ad effetto.Come il bluff a poker .Finche pensi di non dover mostrare le carte può anche essere divertente.Quando ti scontri con la realtà e le carte devi dimostrare di averle è un bel guaio .
> Ho assistito alle loro carte in tavola.Se non fossi stata coinvolta personalmente sarebbe stata pure una macchietta divertente.


Ecco...quel grassetto....non mi ci trovo proprio sai. Proprio per niente. Continua a stridermi. Capisco tutto il resto, ma questo tuo dipingere lei in questi termini mi stride. 

Anche perchè ci sono alcuni risvolti, che riguardano poi te, che secondo me non ti permettono di fare quel passaggio in cui ti lasci in mano a...e ti rilassi. E credimi, capisco molto bene il non affidarsi. Ma in questa struttura che descrivi sembra quasi che tu abbia pure trovato motivi concreti per non farlo. E invece, disconfermarsi, in questi termini lo intendevo, fa bene. Specialmente quando farlo significa potersi abbandonare anche all'altro. 

Descrivi lei come una mantide e lui come una povera vittima. 

La descrivi fra l'altro come molto potente, rispetto a tuo marito. come se lei avesse più voce in capitolo di lui. E lui non avesse altra opzione che capitolare. 
Anche nell'immagine di mercato lo descrivi come un povero pollo che si è fatto fregare. Manipolato e preso nella rete. 

Parli di lei come se non fosse a 50 e 50. 

Tuo marito potrà anche aver avuto degli irrisolti con se stesso e con te. 

Ma non è che questo lo ha reso disabile di fronte a lei. 
E non che l'abbia reso più debole. 

Che poi lei si sia comportata da stronza, ci sta. 

Ma guarda che lui se la è voluta così. E non ti ha protetta. 

Io, te l'ho già detto, capisco il tuo calore nei confronti di tuo marito...ma quel non averti protetta a me lo fa invece vedere stortissimo. 

E sarebbe probabilmente l'unico motivo per cui sfanculerei. Non mi hai protetta. E io non riesco a considerare maschio chi non mi sa proteggere. Tenendo poi conto che io proteggo. Avere un maschio meno maschio di me....non ci riuscirei proprio. 

Se un mio amante avesse anche solo tentato, accennato avvicinarsi al mio uomo...sarebbe finito a pezzi. Altro che storie. E senza rimorsi. Fidati. 

Nell'altro post hai scritto amare più di se stessi. Ecco. Io questo lo vedo nei confronti di un figlio. 
Nei confronti di un uomo no. 

Come non vorrei un uomo che mi ama più di se stesso. 

Io voglio un uomo che ama tanto se stesso da potermisi donare e affidare. E viceversa io. 
E anche da potermi salutare quando è il momento. Proprio perchè si ama più di quanto ami me. E viceversa io. 

C'è qualcosa in questo tuo scaricare sull'amante le mancanze di tuo marito che stride. Te l'ho già detto tante volte. 

Lei non era una super di nessun tipo. Probabilmente non era neanche la super osservatrice che tu vedi.
Lo fosse stata non si sarebbe accollata come amante uno che una volta scoperto sarebbe andato a piangere dalla moglie con la marea di casino che porta uno che si comporta come si è comportato tuo marito. 

Uno come tuo marito non è un amante affidabile. Dal mio punto di vista ovviamente.
E quel legame con la moglie, se sei una osservatrice e hai pure avuto altre esperienze lo riconosci a pelle. E ci giri a largo se non vuoi portarti in casa i casini dell'altro. 

Se ci finisci dentro...mah...sei mica poi così osservatrice e neanche tutto il resto che hai descritto. 

Men che meno una sveglia...che accaparrarsi l'amante studiando il suo tallone d'achille...è una di quelle robe da brivido...significa che ti scegli uno perchè è imbecille. fondamentalmente. E non mi pare sintomo di particolare arguzia. 

Non pensi?


----------



## Skorpio (14 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sono accorta, nel tempo, che uno degli equivoci delle mie relazioni riguardava il fatto che per me la sessualità era il fulcro.
> 
> Per "loro" no. Per "loro" il fulcro era l'affetto e la non solitudine.
> 
> ...


Ti spieghi molto bene secondo il mio punto di ascolto..

In effetti mi rimagerei volentieri quel "non ammesso" nel senso che il mio punto di interesse era focalizzato in special modo sulla tua affermazione che qui riporto:


Pure adesso, con G., io ho spazi che sono solo miei. Che riguardano soltanto me. E lui non ce lo voglio dentro. 
Mi toglierebbe il fiato. 

Avevo appunto chiesto riferendomi a questa cosa, e riferendomi specificamente e se vogliamo grezzamente a una scopata extra rapporto (2? 3? 5?..) in termini di "spazi individuali extra rapporto", e quindi nascosta prima durante e dopo, in quanto "spazio individuale" estraneo alla coppia (vacanza dal sé in coppia)

Preciso anche che al di là dell'ammesso/non ammesso , mi hai risposto , e di questo ti ringrazio


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ti spieghi molto bene secondo il mio punto di ascolto..
> 
> In effetti mi rimagerei volentieri quel "non ammesso" nel senso che il mio punto di interesse era focalizzato in special modo sulla tua affermazione che qui riporto:
> 
> ...


Prego 

sai che c'è?

C'è che adesso come adesso una scopata extra non è sufficientemente interessante. 
E mica perchè lo amo o quelle cose lì. 

Ma perchè scopare con lui è infinitamente più interessante. Mi porta in posti di me che mi piacciono. E che mi fanno stare bene. 

Per paradosso, la sessualità con lui è tanto interessante perchè non è la prova dell'affetto che ci lega. 
Quello è venuto dopo la sessualità. 
Ed è diventato un ingrediente. Ma nel tempo e con la conoscenza. 

E non come prerequisito. 

Fra i due sono fra l'altro quella che a volte si lamenta pure dell'affetto...a me a volte sembra un ostacolo. Ad osare un po' di più.
E' lui bravo ad aiutarmi a trovargli una posizione in tutto il resto. 
Ed è altrettanto bravo a declinarlo anche nella "mancanza" di affetto. Di cui io ho bisogno. Sia in termini di investimento su di me che di investimento mio su di lui.

Quel non ammesso mi aveva fatto venire dei rigurgiti


----------



## Skorpio (14 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Prego
> 
> sai che c'è?
> 
> ...


.. proprio ora che avevo trovato il coraggio x chiedertelo..

:carneval:

E vabbè sono un ragazzo sfortunato.. :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. proprio ora che avevo trovato il coraggio x chiedertelo..
> 
> :carneval:
> 
> E vabbè sono un ragazzo sfortunato.. :rotfl:



:rotfl::rotfl:

guarda un po' il caso...:carneval:


----------



## mistral (14 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ecco...quel grassetto....non mi ci trovo proprio sai. Proprio per niente. Continua a stridermi. Capisco tutto il resto, ma questo tuo dipingere lei in questi termini mi stride.
> 
> Anche perchè ci sono alcuni risvolti, che riguardano poi te, che secondo me non ti permettono di fare quel passaggio in cui ti lasci in mano a...e ti rilassi. E credimi, capisco molto bene il non affidarsi. Ma in questa struttura che descrivi sembra quasi che tu abbia pure trovato motivi concreti per non farlo. E invece, disconfermarsi, in questi termini lo intendevo, fa bene. Specialmente quando farlo significa potersi abbandonare anche all'altro.
> 
> ...


Non parlavo di me.Io mi amo abbastanza e ho quel pizzico di egoismo che mi fa posizionare  un gradino sopra in termini di importanza tranne appunto riguardo ai miei figli.Amare più di se stessi significa affidarsi a qualcuno che garantisca di capire il reale valore di ciò che gli si mette nelle sue mani .Non vorrei qualcuno che mi ama più di se stesso,sarebbe una responsabilità troppo pesante per me,e io posso garantire di buttarmi nel fuoco solo per i miei figli.Voglio bene a molte persone ma tra la mia e la loro vita ,per istinto di sopravvivenza credo metterei in salvo la mia.
 Era una osservazione di frasi lette qui più volte perché per qualcuno potrebbe essere veramente così.Persone che fino a che non hanno incontrato l'AMORE non hanno mai avuto dimostrazioni da nessuno di essere importanti .Si affidano totalmente a quell'amore per il quale si farebbero impiccare.Ecco,in quei casi non si è devastati solo per la coppia ,entrano in ballo tutte le certezze della vita.
Per il resto non so perché sfugga sempre il fatto che io abbia ripetuto più volte che lui abbia fatto la stessa cosa con lei quindi se si sente l'altra campana è la stessa cosa.L'altra lo ha accusato di essere un falso,lui vede lei come bugiarda.L'altra si è,ì premurata di dirmi che era tutta "colpa " di lui che aveva insistito ,di lui ho trovato le mail dove lei insisteva da mesi e mesi.Anche se mentiamo,ci da molta noia che gli altri facciano lo stesso nei nostri confronti.
Quindi per l'ultima volta ...visto dalla parte di lei la situazione è  speculare,l'uno e l'altra vittime e  carnefici  a  seconda della prospettiva infatti si sono lasciati male,male,male perché al momento clou non si riconosceva più nulla di ciò che sembrava prima.
Diciamo che lui ha  mentito più che altro su situazioni pratiche che lei non ha mai avuto modo di verificare del tutto,lei invece sui suoi tratti caratteriali e sul modo di relazionarsi con lui.Il non proteggermi è una conseguenza del suo sgranare gli occhi di fronte ad una persona che non riconosceva ,era atterrito e non reagiva .Lui che è un rompicoglioni che non tollera chi lo sminuisce ,ha stupito anche me.Non so esattamente di cosa avesse così paura per lasciarsi e lasciarmi investire in quel modo senza reagire visto  che ormai non aveva più nulla da nascondere .Ecco,li posso davvero dire di non averlo riconosciuto.E guarda che gliel'ho detto in quei frangenti che non capivo il suo lasciarla sfogare a quel modo.La sua risposta è stata che se lui faceva il "morto"l'altra si sarebbe stufata.Se parlava lei non avrebbe smesso.
Poi ha smesso ma prima ha vomitato qualche tonnellata di cattiverie.
Bisognerebbe chiederlo a lui il perché di questa paura di dire la sua in merito e di metterla a tacere.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Diciamo che lui ha  mentito più che altro su situazioni pratiche che lei non ha mai avuto modo di verificare del tutto,lei invece sui suoi tratti caratteriali e sul modo di relazionarsi con lui.


Quindi lui ha mentito, lei no. Si mente sui fatti, sulle intenzioni, mica sull'opinione che abbiamo di noi stessi. 
Pensi di lasciarla tua moglie? Si, non la sopporto piú (famo contenta sta cojona) = menzogna
Ho probbbbblemi a gestire la rabbia, e non penso che potrei mai menare una donna (ci credo davvero, anche se dopo una settimana te gonfio) = errore di valutazione
Indovina un po' chi gioca in malafede?


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Butto fuori anche cose che nemmeno immaginavo di avere e continuò la mia vita serena rispettando chi ho a fianco.


Ceeerto. Trasudi serenitá. Proprio.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> ci ammorbi h24 con le mirabolanti gesta del tuo uccello curativo.


Esattamente quant'é che non vi racconto un cazzo? :rotfl: 
Quella che ammorba sei te. Te l'ho detto: ti serve un bersaglio? Sfogati. Il mio pensiero é e resta che tanto sei talmente incastrata che dopo aver vomitato bene bene ricominci dal via...


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> piacere in questa umiliazione


Quanto sei facile da leggere, un libro aperto. Giâ il fatto che tu veda la cosa in questi termini parla di te quanto diecimila righe della merda che vomiti.


----------



## mistral (14 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Lo *stigma sociale* del "te la sei cercata" non è minimamente paragonabile al "non hai fatto abbastanza".
> A nessun livello.
> ...


Non ho scritto nulla fin ora perché non so cosa scrivere,agghiacciante......mi dispiace tanto [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] .......non mi ricordo dove sia la gif dell'abbraccio......


----------



## mistral (14 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Esattamente quant'é che non vi racconto un cazzo? :rotfl:
> Quella che ammorba sei te. Te l'ho detto: ti serve un bersaglio? Sfogati. Il mio pensiero é e resta che tanto sei talmente incastrata che dopo aver vomitato bene bene ricominci dal via...


Da quando è uscita la storia del file Word sei diventato un eununco.:rotfl:Ti caghi sotto.
Rinneghi te stesso.Ma perché insisti tanto per fare proseliti qui,non siamo noi quelli che devi convincere che scoparti tutte quelle che respirano sia la cura pure per le emorroidi.É l'illuminata che hai a casa ,la donna al disopra di tutte le donne che devi convincere,se è a cotanto livello intellettuale dovrebbe comprendere e agevolarti nelle tue esigenze  (non come noi comuni femmine da riproduzione),essere orgogliosa di far parte del club dei cornuti ed avere piena comprensione del tuo mondo interiore che ti è andato di traverso.
Tutte queste belle teorie,se sono tanto valide ,gliele devi spiegare bene bene a lei.Invece ogni giorno riparti dal via per far quadrare il tuo mondo interiore e il cappio che si sei annodato al collo.
Ma noto che da quando sei ritornato indietro dal porcile ,nonostante ti ignorassi bellamente non puoi proprio farne a meno di preoccuparti della mia vita.
Ti ringrazio,stai sereno che a casa va tutto bene,la merda da queste parti è in bella vista ,a forza di spalare in due da qualche parte s'arriva.A casa tua di merda ne gira parecchia  ,spera di riuscire a tenerla tutta sotto al tappeto che qui tutti te la invidiano la tua vita.Io il forum lo uso per sfogarmi come mi pare e non per vantarmi.
Ma non ti eri fatto un club tutto tuo dopo che nel mondo di Zod ti hanno mandato a cagare?Ormai siamo rimasti in due a darti ancora na mezza risposta.


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non ho scritto nulla fin ora perché non so cosa scrivere,agghiacciante......mi dispiace tanto @_ipazia_ .......non mi ricordo dove sia la gif dell'abbraccio......


Ti abbraccio io [MENTION=6177]mistral[/MENTION]!!!

:abbraccio:

non volevo turbarti o imbarazzarti ...

Guarda che a me non fa più male!
Non crucciarti perfavore 

Ho avuto tutto il tempo per trasformare e digerire...se guardo da qui e ora, è una esperienza da cui traggo anche ricchezza e forza.


----------



## ipazia (14 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Non parlavo di me.Io mi amo abbastanza e ho quel pizzico di egoismo che mi fa posizionare  un gradino sopra in termini di importanza tranne appunto riguardo ai miei figli.Amare più di se stessi significa affidarsi a qualcuno che garantisca di capire il reale valore di ciò che gli si mette nelle sue mani .Non vorrei qualcuno che mi ama più di se stesso,sarebbe una responsabilità troppo pesante per me,e io posso garantire di buttarmi nel fuoco solo per i miei figli.Voglio bene a molte persone ma tra la mia e la loro vita ,per istinto di sopravvivenza credo metterei in salvo la mia.
> Era una osservazione di frasi lette qui più volte perché per qualcuno potrebbe essere veramente così.*Persone che fino a che non hanno incontrato l'AMORE non hanno mai avuto dimostrazioni da nessuno di essere importanti .Si affidano totalmente a quell'amore per il quale si farebbero impiccare.Ecco,in quei casi non si è devastati solo per la coppia ,entrano in ballo tutte le certezze della vita.*
> Per il resto non so perché sfugga sempre il fatto che io abbia ripetuto più volte che lui abbia fatto la stessa cosa con lei quindi se si sente l'altra campana è la stessa cosa.L'altra lo ha accusato di essere un falso,lui vede lei come bugiarda.L'altra si è,ì premurata di dirmi che era tutta "colpa " di lui che aveva insistito ,di lui ho trovato le mail dove lei insisteva da mesi e mesi.Anche se mentiamo,ci da molta noia che gli altri facciano lo stesso nei nostri confronti.
> Quindi per l'ultima volta ...visto dalla parte di lei la situazione è  speculare,l'uno e l'altra vittime e  carnefici  a  seconda della prospettiva infatti si sono lasciati male,male,male perché al momento clou non si riconosceva più nulla di ciò che sembrava prima.
> ...


Quel grassetto, il primo...cavolo, è prima del tradimento il problema in una situazione del genere. 

Semmai, in quelle situazioni, il tradimento solleva un problema che si era sepolto nella relazione. 
Non fa bene mettere tutto in una relazione. Far dipendere dall'altro il proprio benessere in termini assoluti. 

Siamo individui, che si mettono in relazione. 
Se ci si dimentica degli individui che si mettono in relazione non è il tradimento ad essere un problema. E' una conseguenza, probabilmente. 

Se non sono entrambi in quella posizione di dipendenza, e non so quanto sia portatore di benessere, prima o poi il meno dipendente va a cercare aria fresca. 
Non necessariamente tradendo fisicamente fra l'altro. 

Quanto al resto, quando parli di lei la descrivi come colei che ha irretito tuo marito. 
Non fai sconti a tuo marito. Anzi. 
Ma lei lo ha irretito approfittando delle sue debolezze. 
E' questo passaggio che mi stride. 

Poi ovviamente parlo da qui @_mistral_, quindi tante cose che accadono e sono accadute fra voi non le immagino neppure. 

Riesco a ben capire la rabbia per lei. Che oltre ad aver fatto per certi versi invasione di campo, per dirla male, si è pure messa a polemizzare. E a farti perdere tempo quando tu avevi questioni ben più pressanti da affrontare e risolvere. 
Io vedo in questo passaggio il suo essere stronza e squilibrata pure. 

Nel resto...non la vedo così.
Vedo più tuo marito che si è messo in una posizione in cui non ha più potuto tutelare nè se stesso nè te. Usando lei per deresponsabilizzarsi. E chiedendo poi a te di prenderti responsabilità che non erano tue. In primis il dover aver a che fare con questa. 

E questo mi farebbe essere veramente nera con lui. 
A questo pretenderei spiegazione. Senza se e neanche ma. 

Perchè cazzo non mi hai protetta? 
Credo che sarebbe la prima risposta che pretenderei. 

Forse perchè ho tradito. Ma ti assicuro @_mistral_, se un mio amante si fosse permesso di solo tentare di avvicinarsi al mio uomo l'avrei sbranato. E non perchè temessi la verità. Quando si tradisce è in conto che si possa essere beccati. 

Ma perchè lui, da amante, non ha altro posto che l'amante. E nella mia vita non ci entra in nessun modo. 
Men che meno permettendosi di andare a sfiorare il mio uomo. 
Sarei diventata veramente una belva. 
Ed è una cosa che si costruisce a priori questa eh. 

Il fatto che non venga costruita a me indicherebbe una mancanza completa di presenza alla coppia. 
Che è vero che mentre tradisco l'altro non c'è. E' roba mia. 

Ma proprio perchè è roba mia, è ben chiaro che lo è e sono anche chiari i presupposti in cui sto agendo quel "roba mia". Uno che entra a gamba tesa come ha fatto l'amante di tuo marito, non lo fa dal giorno alla notte. Ci sono avvisaglie prima. Avvisaglie mal gestite. E le vedi fin dall'inizio. 

Se uno/una sputtana il partner. Fuori dai coglioni. 
E' quasi garanzia del fatto che non sa quello che sta facendo e che potrebbe pure essere pericoloso/a. 

Io, parlo sempre per me ovviamente, che sono fuori dalle vostre dinamiche e quindi è proprio un dire per dire, quel secondo grassetto lo pretenderei. Prima di ogni altra cosa. 

Forse perchè per me la protezione è un elemento fondamentale della cura. 

Se non mi sai proteggere, anche da te stesso se serve, sei fuori. 
E lo pretendo non come azione fatta e compiuta, ma come tensione. Per il semplice motivo che io quella tensione, pur sbagliando, ce l'ho e la offro in una relazione. Anche quando la relazione è finita. 
Quindi pretendo lo stesso identico trattamento. Alla pari. 

Dopo mi racconti delle patturnie, delle sofferenze, dei traumi. 
Prima mi rendi conto per filo e per segno perchè non mi hai protetta. 

Su questo sono rigidissima. 

E, forse perchè come ti dicevo, in certe tue tensioni mi ci ritrovo, comprendo che il tuo calore per lui sia anche una forma della protezione che offri a lui. 

Ma ci sei anche tu. 
E anche tu, come ogni umano, hai bisogno di poterti affidare e riposare. Che non significa che lui sia esente da cagate. Ma che non le svicoli. 

Prendi tutto come opinione. L'intento non è dare addosso a lui o a voi, o togliere di valore al vostro percorso.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che tu di risposte a me non ne hai da dare. Stai talmente svalvolando che manco i pezzi riesci a ricollegare. Io della mia vita sentimentale non parlo qui da quando sono rientrato, così come grosso modo non ne ho parlato da Zod perché ero troppo occupato a litigare con quel coglione di Oscuro per rilassarmi e raccontare i cazzi miei. Il file word? Un'altra delle tante parole che danno aria alla bocca perché nemmeno hai letto gli anni: quando girava il file word Io probabilmente ancora non mi ero manco sposato, figurati iscritto qui.
Ti ripeto, certi discorsi semplicistici possono far presa sui tuoi notabili del paesello quando fate le cene celebrative della corsa dei somari. Tuo marito ti ha tradito, ti sei costruita un castello di mezze verità di cui sei assolutamente certa perché incontrovertibili, ci mancherebbe, stai buttando fuori merda ogni giorno perché secondo me stai capendo lentamente che tuo marito te l'ha messo lentamente e inesorabilmente nel culo perché sa che accanto a qualcuno che si preoccupa principalmente di salvaguardare le apparenze, E poi stai qua a vomitare la tua merda al forum. Ti ripeto, Castellana dei miei coglioni, puoi prendertela con me finché vuoi tanto io l'occhio di bue da dosso a te e alle tue sfighe non lo levo.
Inutile che cerchi la gif dell'abbraccio, patetica ipocrita sfigata che non sei altro, Comincia a chiedere scusa ad Ipazia per il paragone a cazzo invece di fare la sconvolta in nome della solidarietà femminile, che se avessero fatto la festa all'amante di tuo marito voglio vedere quanto saresti solidale visto che neanche le hai chiesto scusa.
E pensare che l'occasione di Non comportarti come la persona di merda che sei Ce l'avevi anche servita su un piatto d'argento. Ma manco l'hai vista. E questo, credimi dice parecchio di te.
   [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION], Ovviamente ti chiedo scusa nessuno vuole tirarti per la giacchetta né a te né alle tue sfighe passate, ma a me la volgarità dei sentimenti irrita in modo particolare.
Adios


----------



## mistral (15 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quel grassetto, il primo...cavolo, è prima del tradimento il problema in una situazione del genere.
> 
> Semmai, in quelle situazioni, il tradimento solleva un problema che si era sepolto nella relazione.
> Non fa bene mettere tutto in una relazione. Far dipendere dall'altro il proprio benessere in termini assoluti.
> ...


La contattai io per sapere le sue intenzioni.Lei mi parlò di gioco sfuggito di mano e ricerca di conferme.
Quel mio  contatto apri la porta al suo desiderio di togliersi qualche manciata di sassi dalla scarpa.
Di fronte a lei lui era paralizzato.Aveva l'espressione di chi ha paura di non so che,incassava .Forse  non capiva bene chi aveva di fronte .Il giorno prima si crogiolava  nella parola amore e il giorno dopo era sotto il mio fuoco(ma Immagino che quello se lo spettasse) e sotto le sue cannonate.Paradossalmente io cercavo di ragionare e di andarci piano con gesti e parole ,lei colpiva sotto la cintura.Immagino che vedere una simile trasformazione lo abbia lasciato basito e a detta sua non reagiva per lasciarla sbollire nel suo brodo.
Io riassumerei il tutto come derivante dalla stessa radice.L'irresponsabilita che lo ha sempre contraddistinto.
Lui fondamentalmente è un irresponsabile che si trova molto più a suo agio ad affidarsi e molto meno ad essere punto di riferimento.Qualche passo avanti si è riuscito a fare anche su questo aspetto ma la strada è ancora lunga.


----------



## mistral (15 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma guarda che tu di risposte a me non ne hai da dare. Stai talmente svalvolando che manco i pezzi riesci a ricollegare. Io della mia vita sentimentale non parlo qui da quando sono rientrato, così come grosso modo non ne ho parlato da Zod perché ero troppo occupato a litigare con quel coglione di Oscuro per rilassarmi e raccontare i cazzi miei. Il file word? Un'altra delle tante parole che danno aria alla bocca perché nemmeno hai letto gli anni: quando girava il file word Io probabilmente ancora non mi ero manco sposato, figurati iscritto qui.
> Ti ripeto, certi discorsi semplicistici possono far presa sui tuoi notabili del paesello quando fate le cene celebrative della corsa dei somari. Tuo marito ti ha tradito, ti sei costruita un castello di mezze verità di cui sei assolutamente certa perché incontrovertibili, ci mancherebbe, stai buttando fuori merda ogni giorno perché secondo me stai capendo lentamente che tuo marito te l'ha messo lentamente e inesorabilmente nel culo perché sa che accanto a qualcuno che si preoccupa principalmente di salvaguardare le apparenze, E poi stai qua a vomitare la tua merda al forum. Ti ripeto, Castellana dei miei coglioni, puoi prendertela con me finché vuoi tanto io l'occhio di bue da dosso a te e alle tue sfighe non lo levo.
> Inutile che cerchi la gif dell'abbraccio, patetica ipocrita sfigata che non sei altro, Comincia a chiedere scusa ad Ipazia per il paragone a cazzo invece di fare la sconvolta in nome della solidarietà femminile, che se avessero fatto la festa all'amante di tuo marito voglio vedere quanto saresti solidale visto che neanche le hai chiesto scusa.
> E pensare che l'occasione di Non comportarti come la persona di merda che sei Ce l'avevi anche servita su un piatto d'argento. Ma manco l'hai vista. E questo, credimi dice parecchio di te.
> ...


gne gne gne:singleeye:


----------



## mistral (15 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma guarda che tu di risposte a me non ne hai da dare. Stai talmente svalvolando che manco i pezzi riesci a ricollegare. Io della mia vita sentimentale non parlo qui da quando sono rientrato, così come grosso modo non ne ho parlato da Zod perché ero troppo occupato a litigare con quel coglione di Oscuro per rilassarmi e raccontare i cazzi miei. Il file word? Un'altra delle tante parole che danno aria alla bocca perché nemmeno hai letto gli anni: quando girava il file word Io probabilmente ancora non mi ero manco sposato, figurati iscritto qui.
> Ti ripeto, certi discorsi semplicistici possono far presa sui tuoi notabili del paesello quando fate le cene celebrative della corsa dei somari. Tuo marito ti ha tradito, ti sei costruita un castello di mezze verità di cui sei assolutamente certa perché incontrovertibili, ci mancherebbe, stai buttando fuori merda ogni giorno perché secondo me stai capendo lentamente che tuo marito te l'ha messo lentamente e inesorabilmente nel culo perché sa che accanto a qualcuno che si preoccupa principalmente di salvaguardare le apparenze, E poi stai qua a vomitare la tua merda al forum. Ti ripeto, Castellana dei miei coglioni, puoi prendertela con me finché vuoi tanto io l'occhio di bue da dosso a te e alle tue sfighe non lo levo.
> Inutile che cerchi la gif dell'abbraccio, patetica ipocrita sfigata che non sei altro, Comincia a chiedere scusa ad Ipazia per il paragone a cazzo invece di fare la sconvolta in nome della solidarietà femminile, che se avessero fatto la festa all'amante di tuo marito voglio vedere quanto saresti solidale visto che neanche le hai chiesto scusa.
> E pensare che l'occasione di Non comportarti come la persona di merda che sei Ce l'avevi anche servita su un piatto d'argento. Ma manco l'hai vista. E questo, credimi dice parecchio di te.
> ...


e continui pure a dire che io mi devo togliere  dai coglioni
ma chi ti ha chiamato nei miei discorsi?
vatti a vedere i tuoi commenti sui miei scritti quando sei tornato all'ovile.
Non ti ho cagato di pezza per un bel po  perché sei una tigna fastidiosa e non mi frega una mazza di sentire i tuoi discorsi autoreferenziali da maschio alfa di trastevere .Te lo ripeto,la lezione di come si vive un matrimonio falla a casa,con tua moglie .Se lei è d'accordo con i tuoi mondi interiori avanti a tutta dritta,non siamo noi a dover essere  conviti della bontà del tuo metodo universale.
La tua  demagogia e il voler fare leva  sul discorso di ipazia fa ridere,lei non ha bisogno di avvocati ,stai sereno.
Se la smetti di rincorrermi mi fai un favore ,dedicati al tuo sport preferito o è già finita la stagione dei festini notturni per scambisti giù a Roma?


----------



## mistral (15 Ottobre 2017)

_


Arcistufo ha detto:



			Ma guarda che tu di risposte a me non ne hai da dare. Stai talmente svalvolando che manco i pezzi riesci a ricollegare. Io della mia vita sentimentale non parlo qui da quando sono rientrato, così come grosso modo non ne ho parlato da Zod perché ero troppo occupato a litigare con quel coglione di Oscuro per rilassarmi e raccontare i cazzi miei. Il file word? Un'altra delle tante parole che danno aria alla bocca perché nemmeno hai letto gli anni: quando girava il file word Io probabilmente ancora non mi ero manco sposato, figurati iscritto qui.
Ti ripeto, certi discorsi semplicistici possono far presa sui tuoi notabili del paesello quando fate le cene celebrative della corsa dei somari. Tuo marito ti ha tradito, ti sei costruita un castello di mezze verità di cui sei assolutamente certa perché incontrovertibili, ci mancherebbe, stai buttando fuori merda ogni giorno perché secondo me stai capendo lentamente che tuo marito te l'ha messo lentamente e inesorabilmente nel culo perché sa che accanto a qualcuno che si preoccupa principalmente di salvaguardare le apparenze, E poi stai qua a vomitare la tua merda al forum. Ti ripeto, Castellana dei miei coglioni, puoi prendertela con me finché vuoi tanto io l'occhio di bue da dosso a te e alle tue sfighe non lo levo.
Inutile che cerchi la gif dell'abbraccio, patetica ipocrita sfigata che non sei altro, Comincia a chiedere scusa ad Ipazia per il paragone a cazzo invece di fare la sconvolta in nome della solidarietà femminile, che se avessero fatto la festa all'amante di tuo marito voglio vedere quanto saresti solidale visto che neanche le hai chiesto scusa
		
Clicca per espandere...

_


Arcistufo ha detto:


> .
> E pensare che l'occasione di Non comportarti come la persona di merda che sei Ce l'avevi anche servita su un piatto d'argento. Ma manco l'hai vista. E questo, credimi dice parecchio di te.
> @_ipazia_, Ovviamente ti chiedo scusa nessuno vuole tirarti per la giacchetta né a te né alle tue sfighe passate, ma a me la volgarità dei sentimenti irrita in modo particolare.
> Adios


Mi colpisse un meteorite se c'ho capito qualcosa dell'ultima parte che hai scritto e che non riesco a grassettare.
Occasione sul piatto d'argento?Che significa? Che dovevo usare la cosa a mio favore per avere la dispensa a farmi i cazzi miei  senza che mio marito potesse avere diritto di replica? E sarei io la persona di merda?Geniale:rotfl:
Non ho chiesto scusa all'amante di mio  marito ,e per cosa dovrei scusarmi,per le sue cilecche?Poteva dargli il viagra nel caffè.:rotfl:
Le ho dato la mia benedizione amorevole ,nemmeno mezza parola offensiva ,non le ho fatto la festa io quando avrei potuto e tu arrivi a pensare che vorrei che qualcuno le facesse la festa?
Tu sei malato e pure grave.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Le Amanti sono solo delle Grandissime TROIE... l'unica differenza dalle PROSTITUTE è che non si PAGANO ahahahahah
> Ogni riferimento alla mia EX Sposata con due Figlie è PURAMENTE CASUALE
> ahahahahah
> 
> PUTTANE


 hai dente avvelenato o sbaglio?


----------



## iosolo (15 Ottobre 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ciao iOS .. io sono interessato molto a questo discorso del resistere/non resistere ...
> 
> E ne sono molto più interessato da tradito, diciamo..
> 
> ...


Scusa se ti rispondo solo ora. 

Possiamo parlare del "resistere" in due modi, dal mio punto di vista, da tradito che subisce un desiderio irrisolto e dall'altra parte di chi ha quel desiderio. 

La prima domanda è quanto è grande quel desiderio??? Quanti solchi apre? 

la rabbia è un altro sentimento come la passione che non si riesce a controllare giusto? Se provo tanta rabbia, anche giustificata per te, posso colpirti... colpirti molto forte e non "resistere". Ma se sei una donna? Se sei un bambino?
Cosa mi impedisce di colpirti?! Cosa frena la mia mano. 
Desiderare di colpirti, è come colpirti? Sei sicuro che tu possa metterli davvero nello stesso piano? 

Se poi la tua rabbia ti porta non a colpire ma addirittura a pianificare una punizione... quanto vale quella rabbia?

Il nonostante tutto è qualcosa che tu non puoi e non devi escludere. Dire che il tradito non entra nel tradimento è come dire che il suo peso è uguale a 0. Che vivi nel mondo, senza esserne in qualche modo condizionato. 
Ma tu non vivi nel nulla, vivi in una relazione stabile, con regole morali che come minimo ti dovrebbero in qualche modo appartenere perché da te scelte. 
Il nonostante tutto dice molto di te. 

Ora tornando all'esempio di prima, della rabbia, tu puoi decidere di fermarti non solo per delle regole morali ma per le conseguenze di quel tuo agire. Picchiare una donna? Lo faccio, lo faccio nella tranquillità della mia casa in modo che nessuno mi scopra. Perché non è tanto la morale che mi ferma ma è la paura delle conseguenze... Finchè nessuno ti scopre non c'è nessun problema. 
Nessuna morale, nessun problema, nessuna conseguenza. 

Scoprire che mio marito non avesse la mia stessa morale, la mia stessa scala dei valori è stato un colpo molto duro da assorbire. 
Si fosse innamorato e mi avesse mollato, piangerei ogni giorno per lui probabilmente ma così ha solo dimostrare di essere un vigliacco, che si nasconde in casa, in una grande forma di ipocrisia. Vile, da prendersela con chi non sa e non può rispondere... senza affrontare direttamente i conflitti ma cercando solo una via di fuga. 

Come vivo io la "resistenza"?
Io sto resistendo, e che non vuol dire che come tafazzi, mi colpisco ogni giorno, ma che razionalmente cerco di vedere il globale di quello che ho e quello che voglio avere e nonostante la mia rabbia mi chieda istintivamente di andarmene ho fatto una "scelta diversa". 
Ho scelto no di resistere ma ho scelto di andare oltre, oltre la passione, oltre la rabbia, oltre la rabbia e vedere oltre.
Io vivo la mia resistenza come una scelta. Se deciderò di non resistere sarà comunque una scelta. Una scelta con la quale dovrò fare i conti. 

Se tu rimani sul mio divano e speravi di vedere la partita con gli amici, ci sta. Nel limite del possibile io cerco anche di accontentare il tuo desiderio. 
Se c'è bisogno di te in casa e tu vuoi vedere la partita con gli amici, non ci sta, e se tu per farlo mi dici che vai a lavorare, sei una merda senza contegno. 
Se io pretendo che tu sei sul divano con me e tu vuoi andare a vedere la partita non mi perculi perchè sei un uomo senza palle, mi guardi e decidi che è "giusto" e combatti per quello che è giusto. 
Non devi venire da me e dirmi... mi fa sangue una mia collega... probabilmente è una verità che non reggerebbe nessun rapporto, ma non fingi che tutto va bene, mettendoti con un bel sorriso seduto su quel divano per poi uscire dicendoti anche incazzato perchè vai a lavorare. 

Le nostre azioni e le nostre reazioni sono sempre nostre e parlano di noi, più di quanto noi riusciamo a capire.


----------



## mistral (15 Ottobre 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Scusa se ti rispondo solo ora.
> 
> Possiamo parlare del "resistere" in due modi, dal mio punto di vista, da tradito che subisce un desiderio irrisolto e dall'altra parte di chi ha quel desiderio.
> 
> ...


Dopo un tradimento,rimanere con il traditore è SEMPRE un resistere alla voglia di spaccargli la testa,di vendicarsi o semplicemente di metterlo alla porta o andarsene.
Anche il traditore sicuramente per un certo periodo dovrà resistere al desiderio di vedere l'altro/a,specie se è stata una relazione di lungo corso,non credo che le persone si cancellino con un colpo di spugna.E una relazione extra che si interrompe non è dissimile da una qualsiasi relazione .
La parte razionale a quel punto il più delle volte prende il sopravvento e si comincia a pesare il pro ed il contro.
Nel frattempo si osserva e si cerca di capire se qualcosa si puo ricomporre in primis dentro di noi e poi nella coppia.
Diciamo una resistenza finalizzata ad uno scopo.Quando si potranno tirare le somme non si sa,forse mai.Tirare le somme in un rapporto a due credo lo si possa fare solo  eventualmente alla fine.


----------



## mistral (15 Ottobre 2017)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Le Amanti sono solo delle Grandissime TROIE... l'unica differenza dalle PROSTITUTE è che non si PAGANO ahahahahah
> Ogni riferimento alla mia EX Sposata con due Figlie è PURAMENTE CASUALE
> ahahahahah
> 
> PUTTANE


Beh,è eccitante anche essere troie.Nell'intimita è un gioco che si fa spesso .
Cosa c'è di male? Se vai continuamente alla ricerca di troie significa che ti piacciono eccome.
Anche puttane...in fin dei conti si fanno soldi sfilandoli a quelli che non sanno dove infilarlo a gratis.
Quindi Puttana -puttaniere =3-0


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Beh,è eccitante anche essere troie.Nell'intimita è un gioco che si fa spesso .
> Cosa c'è di male? Se vai continuamente alla ricerca di troie significa che ti piacciono eccome.
> Anche puttane...in fin dei conti si fanno soldi sfilandoli a quelli che non sanno dove infilarlo a gratis.
> Quindi Puttana -puttaniere =3-0


Un conto è il gioco condiviso un conto è un cretino che si permette certe uscite


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Beh,è eccitante anche essere troie.Nell'intimita è un gioco che si fa spesso .
> Cosa c'è di male? Se vai continuamente alla ricerca di troie significa che ti piacciono eccome.
> Anche puttane...in fin dei conti si fanno soldi sfilandoli a quelli che non sanno dove infilarlo a gratis.
> Quindi Puttana -puttaniere =3-0


:quoto:


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è il gioco condiviso un conto è un cretino che si permette certe uscite


ma è arrabbiato! Questa volta è toccato a lui, qualcuna lo usa e rimette nell'angolino


----------



## mistral (15 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è il gioco condiviso un conto è un cretino che si permette certe uscite


Ma figurati.
Lo stereotipo donna Troia ,uomo Sciupafemmine sarà duro a morire.Non è il primo e non sarà l'ultimo.
Intanto lui si sente vivo solo grazie a troie e puttane che lo usano come dildo quindi,fatti due conti di quanto valore si attribuisca.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è arrabbiato! Questa volta è toccato a lui, qualcuna lo usa e rimette nell'angolino


E quindi? Lui è arrabbiato e dovrei giustificare certe uscite? Mi spiace non ce la faccio


----------



## ipazia (15 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Comincia a chiedere scusa ad Ipazia
> 
> @_ipazia_, Ovviamente ti chiedo scusa nessuno vuole tirarti per la giacchetta né a te né alle tue sfighe passate, ma a me la volgarità dei sentimenti irrita in modo particolare.
> Adios


None...te prego!!

Le scuse no, che mi vengono i déjà vu 

Arci, io non penso esista la sfiga e nemmeno la fortuna.
Esiste la Vita e le nostre aspettative nei confronti della Vita. 

E allora diventa sfiga tutto quello che in un qualche modo tradisce le aspettative che avevamo nei confronti della Vita. 
E diventa fortuna tutto quello che, a volte, viene pure considerato un premio al merito dalla Vita. 

Solo che alla Vita fondamentalmente fotte un cazzo di noi e delle nostre aspettative, su noi stessi, sulla vita che vorremmo o che riteniamo sia giusta o sbagliata. 
Siamo solo pedine evolutive, fondamentalmente. 
Pezzetti, granellini di sabbia, di un sistema complesso, talmente complesso che neppure ce lo riusciamo a spiegare se non inventandoci fantasiose teorie...dagli alieni alla sfiga alle ideologie di qualunque tipo e genere. 

Che sono fondamentalmente stampelle per sostenerci di fronte al fatto che noi non siamo la Vita. Siamo solo una possibile espressione. 
Un tassello che serve a quel che verrà. 
Esperimenti, tendenzialmente fallimentari e migliorabili. 

Siamo fondamentalmente al servizio della Vita e della Morte. A mio parere. 

Quindi, non considero sfighe o fortune le esperienze. 
Ritengo solo importante, per me, accogliere e accettare quel che la Vita propone, cercando di ripulirlo il più possibile da quel che avrei desiderato per me. 

Ovviamente nessuno desidera per sè esperienze dolorose. Vorremmo fondamentalmente tutti il mulino bianco. Anche per poterci dire che ce lo siamo meritato. Che siamo stati "bravi". 

Ma poi funziona in modo diverso. 

Credo che la libertà di scelta risieda semplicemente nel cogliere le occasioni (anche quando si presentano sdentate, vomitevoli e con l'alito puzzolente) oppure negarle, rifiutarle. 

Io ho imparato, e probabilmente è funzionale a me e non fa testo, a cogliere e accettare. E trasformare i problemi in risorse. Per me. Mi ci diverto pure. 

Mi avevi scritto, in un altro post che sono rassegnata a raccogliere quel che capita. 
No. Io accetto e accolgo. E non è che non costi una qualche fatica. Ma lo trovo molto più ricco che il rassegnarsi al rincorrere la Vita sbattendosi come falene impazzite nella luce per far combaciare le aspettative con la realtà. 

Accettare significa guardare la situazione, prenderla per come è e da lì ripartire. Prendere le situazioni della vita per approfittarne e farne apprendimento. E ri-dirigere ogni volta la propria direzione. 

La rassegnazione è guardare invece la situazione, adattarcisi e subire rimanendoci bloccati dentro. Nei diversi modi in cui lo si può fare. E allora si rimpiangono i sogni perduti, li si cerca disperatamente in ogni angolo, incazzandosi e sbattendo. O, per contro, si adora una qualche immagine, anche di se stessi. E si osanna al presente, santificandolo e assolutizzandolo. Andando per estremi.

Si somigliano...io le ho confuse spesso. Sono due facce della stessa medaglia. 
DA reattiva ho spesso pensato che accettare fosse roba da sfigati. Che io sarei stata sfigata nel farlo. E quindi combattevo. Fondamentalmente contro me stessa. E contro le situazioni. 

E' pure buffo. A guardarlo da fuori. 
Ci ho perso un botto di tempo. E sono pure passata dalla rassegnazione. Che mi sono vissuta come una sconfitta profonda. 
E ho provato ad adattarmi...buh...probabilmente non funziona per me. Ne usciva una rabbia assolutamente distruttiva per me. 

Tutto questo per dire...intorno alla violenza c'è un sacco di ipocrisia. Di buonismo e perbenismo. Di bigottismo. 

Nell'ultimo periodo la violenza è stata usata per fini politici, sui media. 
Storicamente è stata usata altrettanto. 

Vittime, e ci sta essere vittima, ma rese vittime totali per gli interessi di qualcun altro non ha niente a che vedere con la violenza e molto ha a che vedere invece con la struttura tipicamente umana del potere. 
Che quando non sa accettare impone rassegnazione a qualcuno per il benessere di qualcun altro. 
Giochi di potere mascherati da bontà e altruismo. 

Una delle cose più vomitevoli dell'umano, per quanto mi riguarda.  

Prendere la vittima, trasformarla in concetto, depersonalizzandola, per alzare la bandiera. 
E per poi mettercisi sotto. Per innalzarsi. 

Non serve alle vittime. Anzi...le mette all'angolo. 

Parte della vergogna viene anche da qui. 
E buona parte dei silenzi.

 Violentata va bene...ma che poi l'operazione sia "ti metto in una riserva come i panda, poverina.." ecco. Anche no. 

Quei poverine/poverini...fa più danni del petrolio. Un po' come l'amore, e i sentimenti...che sono fondamentalmente elaborazioni culturali e storiche della percezione emotiva del mondo  

Parlare di violenza serve. A svelare. A rendere a dimensione naturale eventi che semplicemente appartengono allo scorrere della vita. 

Parlarne semplicemente. Senza ricoprirla dei buoni sentimenti. E della compassione. 
Che serve più a chi la emette che a chi la riceve.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi colpisse un meteorite se c'ho capito qualcosa dell'ultima parte che hai scritto e che non riesco a grassettare.
> Occasione sul piatto d'argento?Che significa? Che dovevo usare la cosa a mio favore per avere la dispensa a farmi i cazzi miei  senza che mio marito potesse avere diritto di replica? E sarei io la persona di merda?Geniale:rotfl:
> Non ho chiesto scusa all'amante di mio  marito ,e per cosa dovrei scusarmi,per le sue cilecche?Poteva dargli il viagra nel caffè.:rotfl:
> Le ho dato la mia benedizione amorevole ,nemmeno mezza parola offensiva ,non le ho fatto la festa io quando avrei potuto e tu arrivi a pensare che vorrei che qualcuno le facesse la festa?
> Tu sei malato e pure grave.


Sul resto manco ti cago, tanto non ci arrivi. Prova a spiegarti il discorso del occasione persa.
Dopo la macroscopica stronzata sulle similitudini tra lo stupro e le rotture di coglioni del matrimonio hai avuto il grandissimo culo che Ipazia sia venuta a confrontarsi con te ea raccontare una storia che per carità, sarà risolta quanto vuoi, ma comunque fa male.
 fra l'altro, la tua frase esatta Se non ricordo male ma adesso non ho tempo per andarmi a cercare, era non lo stupro in generale ma "lo stupro subito da Ipazia". 
Na roba veramente da maiale in chiesa: comunque. Questa ti fa la grazia di metterti in condizioni di dire Scusa ho scritto una stronzata e tu non solo continua a difendere la tua tesi ma cerchi pure la gif dell'abbraccio?
Senti, forse non ci siamo capiti: cazzi tuoi, delle corna e tuo marito, dell'amante di tutte quelle fregnacce nel tuo piccolo mondo, che veramente a stare a parlare con te mi viene la claustrofobia. Veramente la poraccitudine


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> None...te prego!!
> 
> Le scuse no, che mi vengono i déjà vu
> 
> ...


Tesoro mio, lungi da me metterti in mezzo, il discorso si è aperto in maniera sgradevole ma purtroppo non l'ho aperto io. Per me Comunque tranquilla che finisce qui.


----------



## Lostris (15 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi? Lui è arrabbiato e dovrei giustificare certe uscite? Mi spiace non ce la faccio


Ma non giustificare... rubina come ho fatto io 

Nulla mi fa più pena di chi sputa con cotanto fervore nel piatto dove mangia....


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Un conto è il gioco condiviso un conto è un cretino che si permette certe uscite


Ma fallo fare. Siamo esseri giudicanti, dopo tutto. Una delle cose più intelligenti che si può fare però è circondarsi di persone, nella vita reale almeno, che la pensano come te. Se nasco in un Paese islamico e scopro di essere omosessuale e resto in un Paese islamico sono un cretino. Il mondo è grande e c'è posto per tutti. Anche per uno come Paolo che ha costruito la sua vita sessuale sul fatto di essere la ruota di scorta e poi ci sta stretto.


----------



## mistral (15 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sul resto manco ti cago, tanto non ci arrivi. Prova a spiegarti il discorso del occasione persa.
> Dopo la macroscopica stronzata sulle similitudini tra lo stupro e le rotture di coglioni del matrimonio hai avuto il grandissimo culo che Ipazia sia venuta a confrontarsi con te ea raccontare una storia che per carità, sarà risolta quanto vuoi, ma comunque fa male.
> fra l'altro, la tua frase esatta Se non ricordo male ma adesso non ho tempo per andarmi a cercare, era non lo stupro in generale ma "lo stupro subito da Ipazia".
> Na roba veramente da maiale in chiesa: comunque. Questa ti fa la grazia di metterti in condizioni di dire Scusa ho scritto una stronzata e tu non solo continua a difendere la tua tesi ma cerchi pure la gif dell'abbraccio?
> Senti, forse non ci siamo capiti: cazzi tuoi, delle corna e tuo marito, dell'amante di tutte quelle fregnacce nel tuo piccolo mondo, che veramente a stare a parlare con te mi viene la claustrofobia. Veramente la poraccitudine


Ma fatti furbo con ste prediche .Non eri quello senza morale,senza rimorso ,che pensa solo al proprio benessere fregandosene un cazzo del prossimo?IL MALE!
A giudicare da quanti sono venuti in tuo soccorso in questa arrampicata demagogica direi che sei il solo a non aver capito una mazza del discorso.Qui non siamo in tribunale dove ciò che conta è intortare con paroloni ad effetto.
Per il resto ,ogni tipo di trauma lo puoi mettere su  mille bilance ma non peserà  mai  uguale.Io non ho provato lo stupro e non so fino in fondo cosa comporti,altri non hanno provato la la disperazione  del tradimento,il trauma  di un omicidio,dell'ebola ,della tigna età etc....Ci sara quello che ha la figlia morta ammazzata che avrebbe sperato " solo nello stupro",chi ha il cancro che pagherebbe per avere "solo" due gambe amputate.A me interessa anche capire e non solo infilare il dito ovunque ci sia una fessura.Ipazia ha l'intelligenza di comprendere e anche di spiegare .Lei racconta qualcosa di se ,tu sei qui solo per vedere chi puoi perculare.Dai di su raccontati un po' ,altrimenti  che ci stai a fare qui ,solo a dare giudizi sulle vite degli altri?Troppo comodo tirare le pietre stando ben nascosti.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Maronn' pure il seme di sesamo di biblica memoria. E poi sarei io quello noioso. Te invece sei spumeggiante. In tutto, a cominciare dal nickname :rotfl:


Se vuoi invece del seme di sesamo ti posso paragonare a una caccola del naso... sono più spumeggiante così? 
Per inciso, non che il tuo nick sia così più interessante del mio


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi? Lui è arrabbiato e dovrei giustificare certe uscite? Mi spiace non ce la faccio


Sì ma non fare l'errore che fanno i cornuti. Relativizza. La tua storia come amante è tua e soltanto tua. Non è paradigmatica di nulla. Certo che le amanti sono delle troie, si chiama morale comune. La cosa importante è stare bene nella propria pelle e nella propria vita. Nel momento in cui hai la pretesa di sentirti accettato quando giochi fuori dal gruppo secondo me sei perdente a prescindere. Il prezzo da pagare per la libertà è la solitudine. Puoi essere o no disposta a pagare questo prezzo, ma a quel punto scegli tu, scientemente di non voler pagare quel prezzo è di chinare la testa. Se scegli di pagare quel prezzo è di essere libera, troverai conforto Certamente in Chi è come te, ma pensare che l'educazione ti pari il culo è una chimera.
Le amanti sono mignotte, i traditori tutti bastardi e le povere mogli e mariti cornuti hanno la ha ragione dalla loro. Tanto alla fine della fiera Conta solo chi sta bene e chi no


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma fatti furbo con ste prediche .Non eri quello senza morale,senza rimorso ,che pensa solo al proprio benessere fregandosene un cazzo del prossimo?IL MALE!
> A giudicare da quanti sono venuti in tuo soccorso in questa arrampicata demagogica direi che sei il solo a non aver capito una mazza del discorso.Qui non siamo in tribunale dove ciò che conta è intortare con paroloni ad effetto.
> Per il resto ,ogni tipo di trauma lo puoi mettere su  mille bilance ma non peserà  mai  uguale.Io non ho provato lo stupro e non so fino in fondo cosa comporti,altri non hanno provato la la disperazione  del tradimento,il trauma  di un omicidio,dell'ebola ,della tigna età etc....Ci sara quello che ha la figlia morta ammazzata che avrebbe sperato " solo nello stupro",chi ha il cancro che pagherebbe per avere "solo" due gambe amputate.A me interessa anche capire e non solo infilare il dito ovunque ci sia una fessura.Ipazia ha l'intelligenza di comprendere e anche di spiegare .Lei racconta qualcosa di se ,tu sei qui solo per vedere chi puoi perculare.Dai di su raccontati un po' ,altrimenti  che ci stai a fare qui ,solo a dare giudizi sulle vite degli altri?Troppo comodo tirare le pietre stando ben nascosti.


 Ma la pianti di tirare in mezzo agli altri? Ma quale arrampicata demagogica? Ma che pensi che stiamo al Circoletto dei notabili del Rotary del paesello? Hai fatto una cagata e continui a insistere? Ma vaffanculo va


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Se vuoi invece del seme di sesamo ti posso paragonare a una caccola del naso... sono più spumeggiante così?
> Per inciso, non che il tuo nick sia così più interessante del mio


Direi di no. In quanto a spumeggiare andiamo di male in peggio. E l'inciso è una cazzata. Ma dimmi un po', ritornando topic della discussione, alla fine hai capito cosa provano quelle brutte bastarde rovinafamiglie che scippano i mariti delle donne oneste?


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Direi di no. In quanto a spumeggiare andiamo di male in peggio. E l'inciso è una cazzata. Ma dimmi un po', ritornando topic della discussione, alla fine hai capito cosa provano quelle brutte bastarde rovinafamiglie che scippano i mariti delle donne oneste?


È già credo la quarta volta che mi attribuisci dichiarazioni che non ho fatto... quando mai mi hai sentito attribuire questi aggettivi alle amanti? 
Stai forse dando voce a quello che è il tuo pensiero?



Nervosetti oggi.... ti è andata male la serata ieri?

A me invece è andata benissimo ... 
sono di ottimo umore


----------



## Nocciola (15 Ottobre 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma non giustificare... rubina come ho fatto io
> 
> Nulla mi fa più pena di chi sputa con cotanto fervore nel piatto dove mangia....


Secondo te non l'ho fatto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E quindi? Lui è arrabbiato e dovrei giustificare certe uscite? Mi spiace non ce la faccio


 no non devi giustificare, anzi.
Però non trovi che  The citadel e Paolo si somiglini troppo, ma!!!


----------



## Foglia (15 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non devi giustificare, anzi.
> Però non trovi che  The citadel e Paolo si somiglini troppo, ma!!!


Boh.... Per me Paolo e' talmente.... Troppo, che non riesco a prendere nulla sul serio di quello che dice. Sicché ogni cosa si svuota di significato, anche offensivo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.... Per me Paolo e' talmente.... Troppo, che non riesco a prendere nulla sul serio di quello che dice. Sicché ogni cosa si svuota di significato, anche offensivo.


si talmente troppo, istigatore.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2017)

occhitristi ha detto:


> È già credo la quarta volta che mi attribuisci dichiarazioni che non ho fatto... quando mai mi hai sentito attribuire questi aggettivi alle amanti?
> Stai forse dando voce a quello che è il tuo pensiero?
> Nervosetti oggi.... ti è andata male la serata ieri?
> A me invece è andata benissimo ...
> sono di ottimo umore


Contento che ti sia andata bene. Magari cambi nick. Ragazza mia, non si scrive solo per botta e risposta, si scrive anche per il pubblico. Si chiama forum, dopotutto.


----------



## MariLea (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.... Per me Paolo e' talmente.... Troppo, che non riesco a prendere nulla sul serio di quello che dice. Sicché ogni cosa si svuota di significato, anche offensivo.


Sì, è così anche per me.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Ottobre 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh.... Per me Paolo e' talmente.... Troppo, che non riesco a prendere nulla sul serio di quello che dice. Sicché ogni cosa si svuota di significato, anche offensivo.


Io mi sto ancora ripigliando da "il parcondicio"


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> mica vero.Molti traditori paraculo,anche le amiche o i parenti  a volte cercano le colpe nel tradito che viene accusato di non aver fatto abbastanza o di aver fatto troppo.
> 
> *Mi permetto anche di dire che il tradimento ,quando in ballo ci sono  le certezze di una vita,la famiglia ,i sentimenti e magari una persona che si è amata più di noi stessi,,non è molto distante dal dolore devastante che si può provare per altri tipi di violenza*.*Per esempio scoprire che il proprio partner è un seriale recidivo credo sia devastante perché non si hanno più ricordi e attimi di vita decontaminati* .Non ci sono attenuanti.
> Trauma,violenza,senso di schifo ....le similitudini nelle violenze di ogni tipo ci sono.


Concordo con te.


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Lo *stigma sociale* del "te la sei cercata" non è minimamente paragonabile al "non hai fatto abbastanza".
> A nessun livello.
> ...


Non credo sia paragonabile in alcun modo allo stupro, ovvio, ma a altre forme di violenza (io questo ho letto in Mistral) sì.
Gli effetti soprattutto sulla psiche possono essere devastanti: io personalmente ho subito uno stato di shock, ho vissuto avendo crisi di ansia per tanto tempo, attimi di vera paranoia, e tutto questo ha avuto effetti anche sul fisico con conseguenze di vario tipo.
C'è voluto parecchio tempo per uscirne e ritrovare lucidità e serenità.
Sì, è una forma di violenza, ti distrugge dentro, cancella parti di te che ti sorreggono.
Qualcosa riguardo alla violenza l'ho subito da bambino.
Quel tipo col coltello che voleva che mi spogliassi. Non fu uno stupro, non fu nulla in definitiva, io fuggii.
Ma quella persona ed altre che ebbero a che fare con  la mia piccola dose di violenza quotidiana pian piano ti cancellano.
Il mio matrimonio, la mia famiglia era il riscatto dai miei primi 20 anni.
Qualcosa che la vita mi aveva restituito, qualcosa di positivo, che teneva a bada quello che avevo dentro.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia paragonabile in alcun modo allo stupro, ovvio, ma a altre forme di violenza (io questo ho letto in Mistral) sì.Gli effetti soprattutto sulla psiche possono essere devastanti: io personalmente ho subito uno stato di shock, ho vissuto avendo crisi di ansia per tanto tempo, attimi di vera paranoia, e tutto questo ha avuto effetti anche sul fisico con conseguenze di vario tipo.C'è voluto parecchio tempo per uscirne e ritrovare lucidità e serenità.Sì, è una forma di violenza, ti distrugge dentro, cancella parti di te che ti sorreggono.Qualcosa riguardo alla violenza l'ho subito da bambino.Quel tipo col coltello che voleva che mi spogliassi. Non fu uno stupro, non fu nulla in definitiva, io fuggii.Ma quella persona ed altre che ebbero a che fare con  la mia piccola dose di violenza quotidiana pian piano ti cancellano.Il mio matrimonio, la mia famiglia era il riscatto dai miei primi 20 anni.Qualcosa che la vita mi aveva restituito, qualcosa di positivo, che teneva a bada quello che avevo dentro.


Danny, no. Mistral non ha detto questo. Manco alla lontana. Non facciamo discorsi da farisei, che se avesse detto che la violenza sessuale è paragonabile ad altre forme di violenza certamente non mi sarei incazzato. Magari non sarei stato d'accordo, ma di certo non mi sarei incazzato.Il discorso era ben diverso. Partiva dal rapporto di merda del marito traditore di Mistral con il padre, trasformando un morto nella causa di tutti i mali. Comprese le corna sue, per uscirsene paragonando le angherie del padre del marito con la violenza subita. Che non è solo una stronzata invereconda. E anche la certificazione (per me), di avere un interlocutore di fronte che proprio non capisce le magnitudo degli eventi. Per cui uno schiaffetto diventa un pestaggio a sangue perché misurano le cose esclusivamente sulla scala della loro sofferenza interiore. Ecco, magari se uno schiaffetto di mette in crisi, il problema sei tu, no?


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Danny, no. Mistral non ha detto questo. Manco alla lontana. *Non facciamo discorsi da farisei, che se avesse detto che la violenza sessuale è paragonabile ad altre forme di violenza certamente non mi sarei incazzato. Magari non sarei stato d'accordo, ma di certo non mi sarei incazzato.Il discorso era ben diverso. Partiva dal rapporto di merda del marito traditore di Mistral con il padre, trasformando un morto nella causa di tutti i mali. Comprese le corna sue, per uscirsene paragonando le angherie del padre del marito con la violenza subita. Che non è solo una stronzata invereconda. E anche la certificazione (per me), di avere un interlocutore di fronte che proprio non capisce le magnitudo degli eventi. Per cui uno schiaffetto diventa un pestaggio a sangue perché misurano le cose esclusivamente sulla scala della loro sofferenza interiore. Ecco, magari se uno schiaffetto di mette in crisi, il problema sei tu, no?


Non vi ho letti in tutti i post - oggi non ho tutto questo tempo - , però nel primo Mistral parla di "altri tipi di violenza", il che non mi fa certo pensare allo stupro. In ambito domestico ci sono violenze di vario tipo, non solo quella sessuale.
Potremmo associare la scoperta del tradimento, come effetti, alla violenza psicologica.
Poi ci sta che se del coniuge frega poco o niente, il tradimento lo si subisca senza troppe conseguenze, certo.
L'impatto è relativo alla persona e alla situazione, come sempre.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non vi ho letti in tutti i post - oggi non ho tutto questo tempo - , però nel primo Mistral parla di "altri tipi di violenza", il che non mi fa certo pensare allo stupro. In ambito domestico ci sono violenze di vario tipo, non solo quella sessuale.
> Potremmo associare la scoperta del tradimento, come effetti, alla violenza psicologica.
> Poi ci sta che se del coniuge frega poco o niente, il tradimento lo si subisca senza troppe conseguenze, certo.
> L'impatto è relativo alla persona e alla situazione, come sempre.


Guarda ti riporto pure il post incriminato.


mistral ha detto:


> Ai suoi occhi io ero quella che non apprezzava abbastanza di lui.Pretendeva senza manco accorgersi che una sua azione positiva ne neutralizzasse 10 negative .In realtà non voleva ammettere le cazzate che faceva per le quali avevo tutto il diritto di avercela con lui.*Come se quello che ti ha violentata ,una volta finito ti avesse dato una caramella e con quel gesto avesse preteso di rimettere in pari la situazione.*
> Ammetto che alla fine manco mi accorgevo più di ciò che di buono faceva perché ero troppo incazzata per le rotture di coglioni che mi dispensava alle quali toccava a me rimediare.Ma La cose che mi aveva portata alla nausea era la totale mancanza di ammissione del problema .
> Il problema ero io ,quella esagerata, la rompicoglioni.Il tempo purtroppo mi ha dato anche troppa ragione ,anche in cose per le quali avrei sperato di sbagliarmi.
> Fuori dalla coppia lui ha cercato un reset,si è creato una nuova identità che corrispondeva a ciò che io avrei voluto da lui da una vita .Infatti l'altra apprezzava quell'immagine.E graziaealcazzo.


Epperdio


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda ti riporto pure il post incriminato.
> 
> Epperdio


Ok, me l'ero perso.


----------



## mistral (16 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda ti riporto pure il post incriminato.
> 
> Epperdio


Ma sei ancora lì,ma non ci sei ancora arrivato ?
Tu pensi che lo stupratore  di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ,o stupratore generico ,che lei stessa ha definito come brava persona per la società,abbia pensato di aver fatto un cosa  così grave?
Per lei è stato devastante,per lui invece un rapporto sessuale movimentato che poteva dare ad intendere che lei potesse essere anche consenziente.Infatti la prima discolpa che si danno quei porci è proprio quella.Lei ci stava....consenziente .
Ti dice nulla del bravo padre di famiglia che si fa il viaggetto in Thailandia ,stupra una bambina (perché solo di  stupro si può parlare quando si pensa di concordare un rapporto sessuale con una bambina di 6 anni) e poi per farsi "perdonare" gli regala la bambolina di pezza ?
Ti pare un risarcimento adeguato? Per il porco si!
In virtù di quella bambolina pensi che i conti siano stati saldati e lui possa tornare ad essere il bravo papino?
Poi torna a casa e la bambolina la regala pure a sua figlia perché ha fatto bella figura al saggio di danza.
Il MIO paragone verteva su questo.Fai una cagata e poi pensi che con una caramella mi fai dimenticare il prima. 
Tu NON puoi capire e mettere in dubbio la devastazione di certi tipi di tradimento da parte della persona amata.Come io non posso capire fino in fondo il dolore che proviene da uno stupro (come ha detto Ipazia ,anche nella tipologia dello stupro ci sono mille variabili)
Non è di più,non è di meno.É semplicemente diverso perché tocca corde diverse.Ma il dolore  è dolore.
Il dolore fisico per una martellata terribile sul pollice non ha meno valore di un proiettile che ti trapassa una gamba.É più banale,certo ma urli ,ti disperi  e soffri come un cane.Il tradimento è paragonabile ad un lutto,la perdita di una persona amata .Ti pare poco testa di minchia?


----------



## mistral (16 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, me l'ero perso.


 Meno male che ci è arrivata ipazia  a capire che si parlava di meccanismi nei quali il carnefice non si ritiene mai così colpevole.C'è sempre qualcuno che fa cose più gravi di lui e in fin  dei conti con un risarcimento minimo ( nel caso dell'esempio,una caramella) torniamo amici come prima.
Il paragone con lo stupro può sicuramante essere esagerato ma torno a ripetere che parlavo di MECCANISMI di riscatto e non dell'atto in se.
L'avvocato pensa di essere in tribunale e raccattare consensi della giuria facendo leva sulla demagogia del nulla.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Meno male che ci è arrivata ipazia  a capire che si parlava di meccanismi nei quali il carnefice non si ritiene mai così colpevole.C'è sempre qualcuno che fa cose più gravi di lui e in fin  dei conti con un risarcimento minimo ( nel caso dell'esempio,una caramella) torniamo amici come prima.
> *Il paragone con lo stupro può sicuramante essere esagerato* ma torno a ripetere che parlavo di MECCANISMI di riscatto e non dell'atto in se.
> L'avvocato pensa di essere in tribunale e raccattare consensi della giuria facendo leva sulla demagogia del nulla.


Avevo capito cosa intendevi, e per il grassetto avevo dato quella valutazione. Mi consenti di dirti che ti crogioli troppo in questo meccanismo.
Non ne vuoi uscire è un rimurginare che ti fa male, molto male. E ti fai male da sola, sono d'accordo nel vomitare il disagio, la sofferenza e......
Però sei in un giro vizioso e rabbioso


----------



## danny (16 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Avevo capito cosa intendevi, e per il grassetto avevo dato quella valutazione. Mi consenti di dirti che ti crogioli troppo in questo meccanismo.
> Non ne vuoi uscire è un rimurginare che ti fa male, molto male. E ti fai male da sola, sono d'accordo nel vomitare il disagio, la sofferenza e......
> *Però sei in un giro vizioso e rabbioso*


Sì.
Aggiungerei un "ancora" per non dare un'idea definitiva.
E' un qualcosa che deve trovare una sua fine.
Il lavoro non va fatto agendo solo sullo sfogo, altrimenti si rischia di rimanere fermi ad una situazione che continua a fare male, ma - se si resta insieme - sulle motivazioni alla base della coppia.


----------



## mistral (16 Ottobre 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo sia paragonabile in alcun modo allo stupro, ovvio, ma a altre forme di violenza (io questo ho letto in Mistral) sì.
> Gli effetti soprattutto sulla psiche possono essere devastanti: io personalmente ho subito uno stato di shock, ho vissuto avendo crisi di ansia per tanto tempo, attimi di vera paranoia, e tutto questo ha avuto effetti anche sul fisico con conseguenze di vario tipo.
> C'è voluto parecchio tempo per uscirne e ritrovare lucidità e serenità.
> Sì, è una forma di violenza, ti distrugge dentro, cancella parti di te che ti sorreggono.
> ...


Danny,hai capito bene.Il paragone non era tra ciò che fosse più grave tra stupro,tradimento o altri tipi di azioni lesive.
Ma il meccanismo che fa pensare che in fin dei conti con qualsivoglia azione ,molti sono portati a pensare di non aver  fatto chissà che di male per cui crediamo che chi si è stuprato,tradito o vessato ,non abbia ragione di tirarla per le lunghe e pretendere che un  caramella non  basti  come risarcimento.Paragone eccessivo? Ok ,ci sta,IPA aveva sollevato l'argomento stupro e l'ho preso a paragone del  MECCANISMO e non dell'atto.
Proprio lei ha evidenziato che di fronte a quel dramma assoluto,c'era chi non lo riteneva tale che addirittura addossava colpe a lei.Ho figlie femmine ,rifiuto pure il pensiero di uno stupro.
Ma ripeto che in se,lo stupro c'entrava meno di nulla nel discorso.


----------



## mistral (16 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Avevo capito cosa intendevi, e per il grassetto avevo dato quella valutazione. Mi consenti di dirti che ti crogioli troppo in questo meccanismo.
> Non ne vuoi uscire è un rimurginare che ti fa male, molto male. E ti fai male da sola, sono d'accordo nel vomitare il disagio, la sofferenza e......
> Però sei in un giro vizioso e rabbioso


Mi consoli.L'avvocato sta mettendo su un processo basato sul fumo che si è fatto.

Per il resto ,ok.
Siamo su un forum ,ho le mie motivazioni  su alcune esternazioni .A qualcuno l'ho spiegato.Ci sarebbe altro di basilare da dire  ,ma non è proprio il caso .
Diciamo che sto cercando di fare uscire qualcun'altro dalla gabbia ma ora di fare la parte dell'incazzata da forum mi sono rotta visto che nella vita non lo sono assolutamente.
Sono rimasta cinica e disincantata ,questo si ,ma lo ero già parecchio prima per tutta una serie  di accadimenti negativi che sono stata costretta a subire da decenni per colpa di altri.
Alla fine ti pari il culo un po' come meglio sembra.Ma questa è un'altra storia che parla di altri tipi di tradimento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mi consoli.L'avvocato sta mettendo su un processo basato sul fumo che si è fatto.Per il resto ,ok.Siamo su un forum ,ho le mie motivazioni  su alcune esternazioni .A qualcuno l'ho spiegato.Ci sarebbe altro di basilare da dire  ,ma non è proprio il caso .Diciamo che sto cercando di fare uscire qualcun'altro dalla gabbia ma ora di fare la parte dell'incazzata da forum mi sono rotta visto che nella vita non lo sono assolutamente.Sono rimasta cinica e disincantata ,questo si ,ma lo ero già parecchio prima per tutta una serie  di accadimenti negativi che sono stata costretta a subire da decenni per colpa di altri.Alla fine ti pari il culo un po' come meglio sembra.Ma questa è un'altra storia che parla di altri tipi di tradimento.


" ora di fare la parte dell'incazzata da forum mi sono rotta"brava non essere incazzata, se poi non lo sei nel quotidiano allora.... facciamoci una birra!!!!  e crepi il lupo con tutte le agnelle


----------



## mistral (16 Ottobre 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> " ora di fare la parte dell'incazzata da forum mi sono rotta"brava non essere incazzata, se poi non lo sei nel quotidiano allora.... facciamoci una birra!!!!  e crepi il lupo con tutte le agnelle


Ma figurati,casa mia è tipo un ostello della gioventù e refugium  peccatorum di ogni genere.Ci vengono tutti per tirarsi sul morale ,farsi quattro risate e mangiarsi  una pizza in compagnia.Non piange nessuno.
Le incazzature  mi vengono bene praticamente solo qui.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma sei ancora lì,ma non ci sei ancora arrivato ?
> Tu pensi che lo stupratore  di [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ,o stupratore generico ,che lei stessa ha definito come brava persona per la società,abbia pensato di aver fatto un cosa  così grave?
> Per lei è stato devastante,per lui invece un rapporto sessuale movimentato che poteva dare ad intendere che lei potesse essere anche consenziente.Infatti la prima discolpa che si danno quei porci è proprio quella.Lei ci stava....consenziente .
> Ti dice nulla del bravo padre di famiglia che si fa il viaggetto in Thailandia ,stupra una bambina (perché solo di  stupro si può parlare quando si pensa di concordare un rapporto sessuale con una bambina di 6 anni) e poi per farsi "perdonare" gli regala la bambolina di pezza ?
> ...


Senti bella, questa frittata non la rivolti.
Stavi parlando nello specifico del fatto che tuo marito ai tuoi occhi fosse imperdonabile per le cazzate che aveva fatto. Cazzate talmente incredibili che qualunque cosa lui facesse di buono purtroppo non riusciva ad arrivare al tuo giudizio.
Il che fa di te una femmina piuttosto banale, quasi da cliché, visto che quelle che dopo 30 anni ancora cagano il cazzo per qualcosa di avvenuto 30 anni prima sono piuttosto abbondanti in letteratura.
Dicevamo, TU hai paragonato questa imperdonabilitá di tuo marito (poverino sotto il tuo giudizio di intemerata rompi coglioni), alla imperdonabilitá dello stupratore che ti chiede scusa con la caramella.
Il che, oltre a darmi sinceri conati di vomito per l'accostamento, mi fa anche capire come tu sia una persona che vale molto poco In termini di confronto. Continua a vomitare la tua bile fintanto che troverai qualcuno disposto a raccoglierla, a me fai schifo punto e basta, senza riserve.
Poi se le imperdonabili cazzate di tuo marito nel tuo linguaggio di perbenista di paese vogliono dire che tuo marito ti menava o ti stuprava, vuol dire che sei un'imbecille perché lo copri e ancor più perché te lo tieni, ma lo schifo lo possiamo superare.
Allo stadio attuale per me sei la madre dello stupratore quella che dice a quella violentata "te la sei cercata perché avevi la minigonna". Mia opinione e me la tengo.
Quindi per il momento Vattene affanculo con tutto il tuo sistema di valori che casca a pezzi a tutte le parti.
Passo e chiudo.


----------



## ilnikko (16 Ottobre 2017)




----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2017)

ilnikko ha detto:


> View attachment 13298


 ormai lo show é bello che finito.


----------



## Frithurik (16 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti bella, questa frittata non la rivolti.
> Stavi parlando nello specifico del fatto che tuo marito ai tuoi occhi fosse imperdonabile per le cazzate che aveva fatto. Cazzate talmente incredibili che qualunque cosa lui facesse di buono purtroppo non riusciva ad arrivare al tuo giudizio.
> Il che fa di te una femmina piuttosto banale, quasi da cliché, visto che quelle che dopo 30 anni ancora cagano il cazzo per qualcosa di avvenuto 30 anni prima sono piuttosto abbondanti in letteratura.
> Dicevamo, TU hai paragonato questa imperdonabilitá di tuo marito (poverino sotto il tuo giudizio di intemerata rompi coglioni), alla imperdonabilitá dello stupratore che ti chiede scusa con la caramella.
> ...


Ancora non capisco perche' nessuno ti regala un  biglietto per andare a Quel Paese per riposare te e il cervello da verme tubuliforme che ti ritrovi .
Per favore ignoratelo, e' una mente perversa.


----------



## mistral (16 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti bella, questa frittata non la rivolti.
> Stavi parlando nello specifico del fatto che tuo marito ai tuoi occhi fosse imperdonabile per le cazzate che aveva fatto. Cazzate talmente incredibili che qualunque cosa lui facesse di buono purtroppo non riusciva ad arrivare al tuo giudizio.
> Il che fa di te una femmina piuttosto banale, quasi da cliché, visto che quelle che dopo 30 anni ancora cagano il cazzo per qualcosa di avvenuto 30 anni prima sono piuttosto abbondanti in letteratura.
> Dicevamo, TU hai paragonato questa imperdonabilitá di tuo marito (poverino sotto il tuo giudizio di intemerata rompi coglioni), alla imperdonabilitá dello stupratore che ti chiede scusa con la caramella.
> ...


Visti i tuoi racconti e le descrizioni che spesso hai fatto delle donne con le quali TI sei accompagnato,quello che fa schifo e rigira  la frittata sulla MORALE e sul rispetto delle donne sei proprio tu.
Vatti a rileggere i giudizi e le descrizioni delle poverette  che sono stare il tuo bersaglio per il nutrimento del tuo ego e non ultima le descrizione di tua moglie.
Poi torna qui e facci la  lezioncina sul rispetto delle donne.
Qui scrivono molte donne  ,e se nessuna,tantomeno la diretta interessata si è sentita insultata  da me ed ha capito a cosa mi riferissi ,direi che puoi anche stare sereno che qui non siamo  nello studio dell'azzeccagarbugli che cerca di aizzare le folle per iniziare una class action per ricavare consensi e compensi.
Caro ARCI,la tua arringa non ha raccattato mezza approvazione.Sei esonerato dall'incarico.


----------



## mistral (16 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Senti bella, questa frittata non la rivolti.
> Stavi parlando nello specifico del fatto che tuo marito ai tuoi occhi fosse imperdonabile per le cazzate che aveva fatto. Cazzate talmente incredibili che qualunque cosa lui facesse di buono purtroppo non riusciva ad arrivare al tuo giudizio.
> Il che fa di te una femmina piuttosto banale, quasi da cliché, visto che quelle che dopo 30 anni ancora cagano il cazzo per qualcosa di avvenuto 30 anni prima sono piuttosto abbondanti in letteratura.
> Dicevamo, TU hai paragonato questa imperdonabilitá di tuo marito (poverino sotto il tuo giudizio di intemerata rompi coglioni), alla imperdonabilitá dello stupratore che ti chiede scusa con la caramella.
> ...


Voglio anche informarti che i "termini" che hai preso ad usare da tempo  nei miei confronti ti descrivono molto bene ,il TUO gran senso del rispetto  che ti fa tanto indignare per una frase di cui non hai capito una beata minchia lo si vede benissimo .
Devo forse pensare che saresti ben felice che qualcuno mi facesse la festa in una stradina buia? 
Visto che sei arrivato ad affermare che godrei se una cosa del genere accadesse all'amica di mio marito alla quale manco un vaffanculo mi sono degnata di mandarle,immagino fosse uno specchio delle tue intenzioni.
Qui non c'è bisogno di maleducazione ed insulti,se non sai reggere senza sbottare e non reggi un confronto civile ,torna nell'angolo dei disagiati...... ah già,ti avevano mandato affanculo anche la .Scusa,sono proprio un'insensibile


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> Ancora non capisco perche' nessuno ti regala un  biglietto per andare a Quel Paese per riposare te e il cervello da verme tubuliforme che ti ritrovi .
> Per favore ignoratelo, e' una mente perversa.


E tu saresti il paggio di?


mistral ha detto:


> Visti i tuoi racconti e le descrizioni che spesso hai fatto delle donne con le quali TI sei accompagnato,quello che fa schifo e rigira  la frittata sulla MORALE e sul rispetto delle donne sei proprio tu.
> Vatti a rileggere i giudizi e le descrizioni delle poverette  che sono stare il tuo bersaglio per il nutrimento del tuo ego e non ultima le descrizione di tua moglie.
> Poi torna qui e facci la  lezioncina sul rispetto delle donne.
> Qui scrivono molte donne  ,e se nessuna,tantomeno la diretta interessata si è sentita insultata  da me ed ha capito a cosa mi riferissi ,direi che puoi anche stare sereno che qui non siamo  nello studio dell'azzeccagarbugli che cerca di aizzare le folle per iniziare una class action per ricavare consensi e compensi.
> Caro ARCI,la tua arringa non ha raccattato mezza approvazione.Sei esonerato dall'incarico.


Scrostati. Forse non hai capito. Puoi parlare di me quanto vuoi. Non interessi.


mistral ha detto:


> Voglio anche informarti che i "termini" che hai preso ad usare da tempo  nei miei confronti ti descrivono molto bene ,il TUO gran senso del rispetto  che ti fa tanto indignare per una frase di cui non hai capito una beata minchia lo si vede benissimo .
> *Devo forse pensare che saresti ben felice che qualcuno mi facesse la festa in una stradina buia? *
> Visto che sei arrivato ad affermare che godrei se una cosa del genere accadesse all'amica di mio marito alla quale manco un vaffanculo mi sono degnata di mandarle,immagino fosse uno specchio delle tue intenzioni.
> Qui non c'è bisogno di maleducazione ed insulti,se non sai reggere senza sbottare e non reggi un confronto civile ,torna nell'angolo dei disagiati...... ah già,ti avevano mandato affanculo anche la .Scusa,sono proprio un'insensibile


Non ci provare stronzona, che manco una femminista ottantenne frigida raccatti. Io se fossimo in Texas, dove c'è la fila per candidarsi al ruolo di boia, per i reati di stupro pagherei per saltare la fila. Tu che sei una cretina superficiale come poche, visto il paragone che hai fatto, probabilmente un certo tipo di sofferenza nemmeno riesci a figurartela, e tutto sommato va bene così.
Quello che volevo dire, chi si è fermato a leggere, lo ha bell'e capito. Tanto che non me ne frega un cazzo degli appoggi E cosa nota. Quanto te, porta la tua puzza di nullità a 10 km da me


----------



## mistral (16 Ottobre 2017)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma guarda che tu di risposte a me non ne hai da dare. Stai talmente svalvolando che manco i pezzi riesci a ricollegare. Io della mia vita sentimentale non parlo qui da quando sono rientrato, così come grosso modo non ne ho parlato da Zod perché ero troppo occupato a litigare con quel coglione di Oscuro per rilassarmi e raccontare i cazzi miei. Il file word? Un'altra delle tante parole che danno aria alla bocca perché nemmeno hai letto gli anni: quando girava il file word Io probabilmente ancora non mi ero manco sposato, figurati iscritto qui.
> Ti ripeto, certi discorsi semplicistici possono far presa sui tuoi notabili del paesello quando fate le cene celebrative della corsa dei somari. Tuo marito ti ha tradito, ti sei costruita un castello di mezze verità di cui sei assolutamente certa perché incontrovertibili, ci mancherebbe, stai buttando fuori merda ogni giorno perché secondo me stai capendo lentamente che tuo marito te l'ha messo lentamente e inesorabilmente nel culo perché sa che accanto a qualcuno che si preoccupa principalmente di salvaguardare le apparenze, E poi stai qua a vomitare la tua merda al forum. Ti ripeto, Castellana dei miei coglioni, puoi prendertela con me finché vuoi tanto io l'occhio di bue da dosso a te e alle tue sfighe non lo levo.
> Inutile che cerchi la gif dell'abbraccio, patetica ipocrita sfigata che non sei altro, _*Comincia a chiedere scusa ad Ipazia per il paragone a cazzo invece di fare la sconvolta in nome della solidarietà femminile, che se avessero fatto la festa all'amante di tuo marito voglio vedere quanto saresti solidale visto che neanche le hai chiesto scusa.*_
> E pensare che l'occasione di Non comportarti come la persona di merda che sei Ce l'avevi anche servita su un piatto d'argento. Ma manco l'hai vista. E questo, credimi dice parecchio di te.
> ...


Leggiti coglioncello.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Leggiti coglioncello.


 Ma ancora non te ne sei andata affanculo? Ribadisco. Scrostati che puzzi di chiuso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Ottobre 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Danny,hai capito bene.Il paragone non era tra ciò che fosse più grave tra stupro,tradimento o altri tipi di azioni lesive.
> Ma il meccanismo che fa pensare che in fin dei conti con qualsivoglia azione ,molti sono portati a pensare di non aver  fatto chissà che di male per cui crediamo che chi si è stuprato,tradito o vessato ,non abbia ragione di tirarla per le lunghe e pretendere che un  caramella non  basti  come risarcimento.Paragone eccessivo? Ok ,ci sta,IPA aveva sollevato l'argomento stupro e l'ho preso a paragone del  MECCANISMO e non dell'atto.
> Proprio lei ha evidenziato che di fronte a quel dramma assoluto,c'era chi non lo riteneva tale che addirittura addossava colpe a lei.Ho figlie femmine ,rifiuto pure il pensiero di uno stupro.
> Ma ripeto che in se,lo stupro c'entrava meno di nulla nel discorso.


Io ho capito.
Ma è noto che se qualcuno dice che X ha lati positivi e tu rispondi che anche Hitler amava i cani, ci sarà una serie infinita di post in cui sarai attaccata per aver paragonato X a Hitler.
È una dinamica da web quella di far diventare letterali metafore o paragoni. Come se poi un dialogo in un forum potesse avere accortezze da retori che limano un testo.

È vero che il dolore del tradimento è profondo perché mina le sicurezze di base, che in una persona adulta sono costituite proprio dalla famiglia.
Purtroppo non esiste un risarcimento, non basta la  "caramella" e non bastano pianti e scuse. Non basta nulla. Forse solo il tempo può fare ridimensionare a un episodio transitorio e di poca importanza rispetto a una vita di bene e impegno.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Ottobre 2017)

I Pasadaran.


----------

